# Favourite Porn Star - NO links or passwords



## Mr. Every Night

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i have my favorites but in reality the list is huge!!

lisa ann
rachel starr
veronique vega
jayden james
hillary scott

too many to name!!!!


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Mr. Every Night said:


> ^ *post names with pics at least *lol i dunno who that even is
> 
> i have my favorites but in reality the list is huge!!
> 
> lisa ann
> rachel starr
> veronique vega
> jayden james
> hillary scott
> 
> too many to name!!!!


what do you think that little bit of writing above the picture is?


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Faye Raegan
Naomi Russell
Eve Lawrence
Lexi Belle


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori Black


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



MysticRVD said:


> *Faye Raegan* Naomi Russell
> Eve Lawrence
> Lexi Belle


great shout


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i think BRAZZERS has the best porn. i like all kinds of chicks..petite teens, big tits, big ass..cougars...i'm all for it!!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jayden James and Shyla Stylez.


----------



## Imaginasian

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Breanne Benson
Capri Cavalli
Jayden Jaymes
Jessica James
Aletta Ocean
Jessica Lynn


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

post pics,

i need some new chicks to look into.

sasha grey sucks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










And Lily Thai. Oh and Carmen Luvana. Their is this other girl, but I can't remember her name.


----------



## bradk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Right now it's Jada Stevens. Her body is fucking insane.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Samantha Saint









Victoria White









Molly Cavalli


----------



## HarryAngel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Mine are :



Sunrise Adams 












Hannah Harper












Katie Morgan












BLONDES FTW


----------



## LegendofBaseball

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Asa Akira










Monique Fuentes










Tori Black








*


----------



## Dub

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Isis Love.


----------



## OML

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

there r too many but by far it is TORI BLACK!!!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sammie Rhodes
Gina Lynn 
Asa Akira
Jandi Lin
Lisa Ann
Ann Marie Rios
Lexi Belle
Samantha Ryan
Ryan Keely
Kristina Rose
Charley Chase
Amia Moretti
Jenna Haze
Charlie Laine
Mz Berlin
Sinn Sage
Pepper Foxxx

just to name a few


----------



## Imaginasian

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jessica James 









Jayden Jaymes









Kayden Kross









Aletta Ocean









Samantha Saint (Kelly Kelly Look a Like)









Jessica Lynn








Tons more but i CBF


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Lynn


----------



## D17

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*












Christina Jolie

I believe in terms of pure looks and body she's right up there.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jada Fire
Priya Rai
Aletta Ocean
Mason Moore
Eva Angelina (She retired, I believe)
Yurizan Beltran
Angelina Valentine

My favorite of all time though is probably Raven Riley, although she only worked with one guy and now I have no idea wtf is up with her.


----------



## lee20794

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rahi said:


> Sammie Rhodes
> Gina Lynn
> Asa Akira
> Jandi Lin
> Lisa Ann
> Ann Marie Rios
> Lexi Belle
> Samantha Ryan
> Ryan Keely
> Kristina Rose
> Charley Chase
> Amia Moretti
> Jenna Haze
> Charlie Laine
> Mz Berlin
> Sinn Sage
> Pepper Foxxx
> 
> just to name a few



My list

Lanie Barbie
Lindsey Meadows
Stormy Daniels
Ashlynn Brooke
Delta White
Lela Star
Bree Olson
Riley Shy
Lorena Sanchez
Emma Star
Faye Reagan
Tori Black

I don't like Sasha Grey, she does not shut up(N)


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Jada Fire
> Priya Rai
> Aletta Ocean
> Mason Moore
> *Eva Angelina* (She retired, I believe)
> Yurizan Beltran
> Angelina Valentine
> 
> My favorite of all time though is probably Raven Riley, although she only worked with one guy and now I have no idea wtf is up with her.


shes nice enough untill you look below her waist, honestly she has got the most messed up looking vagina ive ever seen


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



coopieroLCFC said:


> shes nice enough untill you look below her waist, honestly she has got the most messed up looking vagina ive ever seen


I feel the exact same way. When she poses in a squatting position her wizard's sleeve hangs and it's very unappealing. It looks fine when she is on her back but other than that her beef curtains are gross. Can't stand chicks with a lot of lips.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori Black
Alexis Texas


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I feel the exact same way. When she poses in a squatting position her wizard's sleeve hangs and it's very unappealing. It looks fine when she is on her back but other than that her beef curtains are gross. Can't stand chicks with a lot of lips.


your not wrong, that is one unappealing set of boiling beef flaps


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't know how to post pics on here.

Currently:

Sunny Leone
Jasmine Byrne
Sasha Grey is ok.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



lee20794 said:


> My list
> 
> Lanie Barbie
> Lindsey Meadows
> Stormy Daniels
> Ashlynn Brooke
> Delta White
> Lela Star
> Bree Olson
> Riley Shy
> Lorena Sanchez
> Emma Star
> Faye Reagan
> Tori Black
> 
> I don't like Sasha Grey, she does not shut up(N)


Priya Rai doesnt shut up my god as hot as she is shes annoying as hell ans she has a pretty annoying voice too unless thats part of the character lol but still i probarly would...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



chada75 said:


> I don't know how to post pics on here.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> Sunny Leone
> Jasmine Byrne
> Sasha Grey is ok.


Yeah I forgot about Byrne, also Rahi mentioned Lexi Belle I think, she is another good one, I liked Priya Rai and Eva Angelina when I first saw them, but now? I don't know.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori Black
Eva Angelina
Bree Olson.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sadie West










Angelina Valentine










Adrenalynn










Lexi Diamond










Asa Akira










Jennifer White










Raven Riley










Katie Morgan










Rachel Starr










Roxy Deville


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

how did i forget Sadie West? she has such a sexy voice and ink and just generally turns me on the same applies to Roxy Deville and Andy San Dimas and Sasha Cane is incredibly hot too


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rahi said:


> how did i forget Sadie West? she has such a sexy voice and ink and just generally turns me on the same applies to Roxy Deville and Andy San Dimas and Sasha Cane is incredibly hot too


Same here man Tattoos are just sexy.


----------



## Don.Corleone

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

why would anybody masturbate to Rachel Starr? Pretty sure it's at least partially gay when you masturbate to a girl who looks like a guy. Yeah, I said it. Anybody who's ever masturbated to her is now at least a little bit gay.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Don.Corleone said:


> why would anybody masturbate to Rachel Starr? Pretty sure it's at least partially gay when you masturbate to a girl who looks like a guy. Yeah, I said it. Anybody who's ever masturbated to her is now at least a little bit gay.


I absolutely agree, she is ugly as fuck. I heard a few people voice their displeasure with Priya's voice during sex. I don't mind it until she is about to come and turns into Satan with her voice. If you want to be annoyed, go watch a Kagney Linn Karter scene. Not only does she have a soul piercing voice that is beyond irritating she talks dirty all the time and it's the stupidest, most annoying dirty talk ever and honestly I cannot watch a scene with her.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Quite sure this is too mature for this forum. OMG I'm about to barf. This is disturbing.


----------



## RickRoll'd

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Faye Reagan/Faye Valentine
Lexi Lynn
Ashli Orion
Karla Spice :nod: (Got it from SWAGGER_rocks, I'm really curious with his video signatures, It's getting me hot and happy everytime I see that one :nod:
Ariel Rebel :nod: 

CHYNA :no: :lmao


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RickRoll'd said:


> Karla Spice :nod: (Got it from SWAGGER_rocks, I'm really curious with his video signatures, It's getting me hot and happy everytime I see


You shouldn't have said that: Now you're doomed with pedophile comments left and right.

I don't necessarily think she looks _that_ young, but she doesn't look much older than 18 at best.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

the lack of daisy marie and lela star in this thread is disturbing


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



BallinGid said:


> the lack of daisy marie and *lela star* in this thread is disturbing


This is why:










She looks HORRIBLE now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lisa ann
shyla stylez
rachel starr
jayden james
alexis texas
julia ann
ISIS TAYLOR


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



its177 said:


> This is why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks HORRIBLE now.


o.o wtf happend to her


----------



## METTY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Leah Luv


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jenny Stammer


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> Tori Black
> Eva Angelina
> Bree Olson.


This. 1000x this.




ShimmerFan said:


> Gianna Michaels


Face is meh. Tits are WAY too big. She's gonna have back problems in 10 years. lol


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alexis Texas
Jayden James
Lisa Ann
Kelly Divine
Kristina Rose
Mariah Milano
Rachel Starr
Aletta Ocean
Isis Taylor
Shyla Stylez


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Classic but always SUPER SEXY!

Sarah Young


----------



## slassar136

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rachel Roxxx
Kinzie Kenner
Jayden James
Jenaveve Jolie
Alanah Rae
Nikki Benz


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lela Star is still hot as fuck and I totally would anytime. Yeah, in some pictures she looks off but she has an amazing body and I don't give a shit if her ass is fake (which it is). She's got a really hot back tat as well.


----------



## Myers

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kagney Lynn Karter
Alexis Texas
Tory Lane
Rachel Star

Greatest Milf of all time - Julia Ann


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tory Lane was good looking when she started but she is so used now I can't watch her. It cannot be healthy to take it in the ass that hard and that often, especially considering at one point the inside of her ass kinda fell out due to it and yet she still continues to do it. Alexis Texas looks exactly like my fiance's friend Keiya, although she doesn't have Alexis's amazing ass.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

This wasn't Tori Black but I remember watching this one pornstar (forgot her name) who iirc does pretty much nothing but anal and was pushing 40 from the looks of it. Well this dudes doing his thing on her and her ASS literally FELL OUT and she tucked it back in like it was nothing . I almost barfed.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> This wasn't Tori Black but I remember watching this one pornstar (forgot her name) who iirc does pretty much nothing but anal and was pushing 40 from the looks of it. Well this dudes doing his thing on her and her ASS literally FELL OUT and she tucked it back in like it was nothing . I almost barfed.


Lol I know what your talking but I can't remember her name either.

BTW that's called a prolapse. Very disgusting indeed.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> This wasn't Tori Black but I remember watching this one pornstar (forgot her name) who iirc does pretty much nothing but anal and was pushing 40 from the looks of it. Well this dudes doing his thing on her and her ASS literally FELL OUT and she tucked it back in like it was nothing . I almost barfed.


That's what happened to Tory Lane like I mentioned before.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

that's probably when you need to stop doing it in the butt.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^^^^
ya some pornstars even retire because of it. That's why Lily Thai retired from what I've read.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



its177 said:


> ^^^^
> ya some pornstars even retire because of it. That's why Lily Thai retired from what I've read.


I didn't even know Lily Thai did any anal. Shame if she had to retire, she was hot.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I didn't even know Lily Thai did any anal. Shame if she had to retire, she was hot.


Lol I just looked it up right now and I got it wrong. Apparently it wasn't that she got a prolapse, she actually tore her asshole. I guess it happened in her very first and only anal seen.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Guess the guy was black.


----------



## slassar136

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Reading this stuff is putting me off porn. How does one's ass fall off and then you put it back in?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You just push it back in, apparently. I've only seen one chick do it on camera and I can't for the life of me remember who it was, it was years ago.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Guess the guy was black.


It was a lesbian scene lol. I guess the other girl went too crazy with the dildo.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I would have bet $1 million dollars a black guy did it but I'm surprised to find out it was a girl/girl scene. In the scene where I saw the girls ass fall out it was a black guy doing her and he was fucking huge. What shocked me more was that her ass fell out, she pushed it back in and the camera guy didn't even stop filming or ask her if she was ok or anything. He just kept rolling, she pushed it back in and then the guy put it back in her ass. 

Everyone involved clearly are insane. If I was banging a girl in the ass and her ass fell out I wouldn't put my dick back in there, I would call her an ambulance.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I would have bet $1 million dollars a black guy did it but I'm surprised to find out it was a girl/girl scene. In the scene where I saw the girls ass fall out it was a black guy doing her and he was fucking huge. What shocked me more was that her ass fell out, she pushed it back in and the camera guy didn't even stop filming or ask her if she was ok or anything. He just kept rolling, she pushed it back in and then the guy put it back in her ass.
> 
> Everyone involved clearly are insane. If I was banging a girl in the ass and her ass fell out I wouldn't put my dick back in there, I would call her an ambulance.


was it on efukt.com? They post shit like that on there.


----------



## ShimmerFan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Katie Loomer


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

my problem with the girls above especially the one furthest right is that shes fat


----------



## Damian77D

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

rachel starr
Jessica Lynn


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Who ever was complaining about Kagney Lynn Karter and the noises she makes I completely agree. Also Jenna Haze, who is super popular needs a fucking bag over her face at all times.

Kayden Kross
Ashlynn Brooke
Lexi Belle (on mute, hate her 5 year old girl voice)
Eva Angelina (Still would despite the curtains)
Sara Sloane/Vandella
and of course Tori Black


----------



## RickRoll'd

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Woah?! Lily Thai retired from the porn scene. That's unexpected though. How old is she? I think she has the same age with Trish Stratus or Lita? (33-34 I think.).

One of the best pornstars of the 2000s.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> *Who ever was complaining about Kagney Lynn Karter and the noises she makes I completely agree.* Also Jenna Haze, who is super popular needs a fucking bag over her face at all times.
> 
> Kayden Kross
> Ashlynn Brooke
> Lexi Belle (on mute, hate her 5 year old girl voice)
> Eva Angelina (Still would despite the curtains)
> Sara Sloane/Vandella
> and of course Tori Black


That would be me. And I agree about Haze, she has a rat face. She has a nice little ass though and appears to give head like a champ so there's those things.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tory Lane
Audrey Hollander
Taryn Thomas
India Summer
Chayse Evans
Chelsea Rae
Riley Shy
Harmony Rose
Phoenix Marie
Lauren Phoenix


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Oh Haze fucks like a champion but i'd need a blindfold or a paper bag.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Paper bag is the way to go over the blindfold, she has a nice body. The bag would need a mouth hole, though.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Riley Mason. She's pretty fucking hot. Hotter in motion. Great set of juggs. Jet Black hair that ain't too long. Pale. Sucks a dick like no tomorrow. Can't half ride one too. So yeah, she's my favourite. -


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've seen Riley Mason in a few scenes and she gives head really weird. She covers her teeth in a very odd looking way and it always looked like lousy head. I don't like her with the shorter hair either, I've seen pics of her with longer hair and she looks a lot better to me like that. I don't think she does porn anymore, though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

walls, you clearly analyse porn way too much. You didn't read the 2nd half of that sentence b/c you saw the word anal. amirite?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rush said:


> walls, you clearly analyse porn way too much. You didn't read the 2nd half of that sentence b/c you saw the word anal. amirite?


What sentence are you referring to?

And I don't analyze porn too much I just have a really good memory. Plus, the Mrs. and I watch a lot of porn. It's what we do.

Oh, and thanks for the obnoxiously big rep picture as well.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Favorite Hardcore chick: Gianna Michaels, she's tall she has big boobies and she's sported a bush before.









Favorite Goth Chick: Jennique Adams, only ever seen her do hj/bj but i love me pastie black haired big boobies.









Favorite Solo Chick: Karina Hart, again pastie, raven haired, boobed girl.









Favorite Nude only model: Jana Defi, holy fuck is all i can say.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> This wasn't Tori Black but I remember watching this one pornstar (forgot her name) who iirc does pretty much nothing but anal and was pushing 40 from the looks of it. Well this dudes doing his thing on her and her ASS literally FELL OUT and she tucked it back in like it was nothing . I almost barfed.


Don't think I'll be watching any porn for a while now. (Y)

Kortney Kane's my fave, btw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RickRoll'd said:


> Faye Reagan/Faye Valentine
> Lexi Lynn
> Ashli Orion
> Karla Spice :nod: (Got it from SWAGGER_rocks, I'm really curious with his video signatures, It's getting me hot and happy everytime I see that one :nod:
> Ariel Rebel :nod:
> 
> CHYNA :no: :lmao


Oh no no no, Karla does only modeling no porn. According to crazy ass discussing I think I know why Gabriella Fox left now, business seems a little crazy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

gianna clearly will be a real fun fuck


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rebeca Linares is on her own level
Aletta Ocean
Black Angelika
Gracie Glam
Bianca Lopes


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anastasia Christ!
The woman has a near perfect body!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sativa Rose kinda reminds me of Kim Kardashian for some reason...


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna is the baddest chick in the game.

I agree with others that have been posted like Tori Black (I usually like chicks with more body(although she has a nice ass), but there's just something about her.), Isis Love, Lisa Ann, Shyla Stylez, Jayden James, Aletta Ocean, Charley Chase, Isis Taylor, Mariah Milano, Kagney Linn Karter, etc. Some others I like that aren't on here...

*Esperanza Gomez*









*London Keyes*









*Kelly Divine's ass*









*Ice La Fox*









*Mikayla Mendez*









*Ava Addams*


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I've seen Riley Mason in a few scenes and she gives head really weird. She covers her teeth in a very odd looking way and it always looked like lousy head. I don't like her with the shorter hair either, I've seen pics of her with longer hair and she looks a lot better to me like that. I don't think she does porn anymore, though.


None of my business walls but the fiancee is cool with you watching porn? or are you in the same boat as the majority of us where it's a close door thing?

As for the topic, I'm into busty chick myself, I honestly don't mind BBW's not fucking fat, but like Bunny De La Cruz's size, she's my favorite BBW btw.

Favorite pornstar has to be Carmen Hayes, I know most of you might be going What the Fuck, but she's too fine imo.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> You just push it back in, apparently. I've only seen one chick do it on camera and I can't for the life of me remember who it was, it was years ago.


Wasn't it Ava devine? I remember hearing about it, but not having the balls to actually look for said video.

But anyways:

Eva Angelina
Gianna Michaels
Shyla Stylez
Esperanza Gomez


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Phoenix Marie and Gracie Glam are pretty hawt.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rated R™ said:


> None of my business walls but the fiancee is cool with you watching porn? or are you in the same boat as the majority of us where it's a close door thing?
> 
> As for the topic, I'm into busty chick myself, I honestly don't mind BBW's not fucking fat, but like Bunny De La Cruz's size, she's my favorite BBW btw.
> 
> Favorite pornstar has to be Carmen Hayes, I know most of you might be going What the Fuck, but she's too fine imo.


My fiance watches more porn than I do. Our background on our computer right now is Eva Angelina bent over and she is the one who put it there. I'm very lucky that Mrs. Walls looks at women the exact same way I do and doesn't care if I look at other women on the internet or when we're out. She would be more pissed that I didn't point out a hot chick to her. She also wants to have a threesome and it was her idea but I'm petrified of getting an STD or getting a chick preggo so I'm the one holding that up. Can't be too careful these days and nothing stops the mood like saying "Hey, do you mind taking a test first and then give me the results in 2 weeks?". Plus, I've already had a threesome so it's not like I need to check it off my to do list.


----------



## JamesakaVicious

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

9 pages & not one mention of Pinky.. Im impressed,seriously.

My favorites are:
Lisa Ann 









Lily Thai









Jada Fire









Havana Ginger


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kayden Kross
Alexis Texas
Rachel starr


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

who's that chick who can pretty much squirt on cue?


----------



## JamesakaVicious

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> who's that chick who can pretty much squirt on cue?


wtf??? never heard of someone like that.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cytherea probably TKOK.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> who's that chick who can pretty much squirt on cue?


does she have tattoos.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> My fiance watches more porn than I do. Our background on our computer right now is Eva Angelina bent over and she is the one who put it there. I'm very lucky that Mrs. Walls looks at women the exact same way I do and doesn't care if I look at other women on the internet or when we're out. She would be more pissed that I didn't point out a hot chick to her. She also wants to have a threesome and it was her idea but I'm petrified of getting an STD or getting a chick preggo so I'm the one holding that up. Can't be too careful these days and nothing stops the mood like saying "Hey, do you mind taking a test first and then give me the results in 2 weeks?". Plus, I've already had a threesome so it's not like I need to check it off my to do list.


You Sir, Have was is called a Keeper!


----------



## Dropstorm

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Chyna...


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ashlynn Brooke









Jenna Presley









Jenaveve Jolie









Jayden James









Carmella Bing









Dylan Ryder









Audrey Bitoni


----------



## OML

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> who's that chick who can pretty much squirt on cue?


i think it is mason moore. She is pretty sexy with the tattoo sleeve.. 

My two favs r by far Alexis Texas and Tori Black. There are sooo many hot ones but those two stand out. 
Texas has the nicest ass i have ever seen in my life. it is unbelievale. And Tori is so sexy its crazy and 
has a nice body


----------



## lee20794

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Loving this thread so far


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

dylan ryder is awesome too


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Pretty sure you have all heard of olivia o lovely right? Think she is Italian or Latin, don't really know, but the chick is bomb.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> who's that chick who can pretty much squirt on cue?


cytherea


----------



## John_Cena_is_God

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

my favourites - sasha grey, tori lane


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> My fiance watches more porn than I do. Our background on our computer right now is Eva Angelina bent over and she is the one who put it there. I'm very lucky that Mrs. Walls looks at women the exact same way I do and doesn't care if I look at other women on the internet or when we're out. She would be more pissed that I didn't point out a hot chick to her. She also wants to have a threesome and it was her idea but I'm petrified of getting an STD or getting a chick preggo so I'm the one holding that up. Can't be too careful these days and nothing stops the mood like saying "Hey, do you mind taking a test first and then give me the results in 2 weeks?". Plus, I've already had a threesome so it's not like I need to check it off my to do list.


WOW we can all wish we had it as good as you.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



coopieroLCFC said:


> shes nice enough untill you look below her waist, honestly she has got the most messed up looking vagina ive ever seen


 My problem is her head. Her curtains are the go.




Don.Corleone said:


> why would anybody masturbate to Rachel Starr?


 Nice ass.




~TKOK~ said:


> who's that chick who can pretty much squirt on cue?


 Angela Stone or Cytherea




Nexus One said:


> Rebeca Linares is on her own level


I’m not sure if she can speak English. Real deal breaker.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

check out vanessa lane, she has the perfect body in the whole world i guess, chiselled like a sculpture


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



GD said:


> dylan ryder is awesome too


Absolutely.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Nice ass.


And uses it to full advantage when she fucks like a pro.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



John_Cena_is_God said:


> check out vanessa lane, she has the perfect body in the whole world i guess, chiselled like a sculpture


 Way too skinny. She doesn’t talk enough. Bore.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



John_Cena_is_God said:


> my favourites - sasha grey, tori lane





eyebrowmorroco said:


> Way too skinny. She doesn’t talk enough. Bore.


ya i know there is a reason why she is not in my favourites
but i dont think her body isnt perfect, and she isnt too skinny, she has a washboard stomach


----------



## Harriston

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nearly all pornstars from Hungary (Madison Parker and Anita Pearl, especially)
Jodie Moore 
old school Jenna Jameson


----------



## TBEffect

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It doesn't get any better then Lexi Belle. She looks like a chick anyone could get with, as in, she seems like she'd be in your town. I've met many girls that look like Lexi. As creepy as that sounds, that's what I think lmfao!


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



> I’m not sure if she can speak English. Real deal breaker.


She can definitely speak English and she sounds overly intelligent in Spanish when she speaks too...so if language is a barrier that keeps you from liking women, that means you've been missing out on the Brazilian girls and that's a DAMN shame.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Faye Reagan
Ashli Orion
AJ Estrada


----------



## Fiasco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alexis Texas
Gianna Michaels
Kelly Divine


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Way too skinny. She doesn’t talk enough. Bore.


you watch porn for the talking?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rachel Roxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

dat body!


----------



## That Guy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No offense guys but I really don't get how you guys know or care for the names of porn stars. How you guys take the time to learn their names. I don't know any person in the porn industry's names yet I watch frequently.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Its pretty easy to remember a person's name, its not a special skill or anything.


----------



## The Fallen Angel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Crissy Moran..


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Destiny Deville is my new favourite porn star.

Sophie Dee is awesome as well.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Hamada said:


> Destiny Deville is my new favourite porn star.
> 
> Sophie Dee is awesome as well.


DD is hot but she retired a long time ago unless she put out some new stuff and I don't know about it.

Sophie Dee is fugly. And Crissy Moran is a nun now, no joke.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Amy Reid!!!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Chyna is my second favorite of course...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What about Sean Waltman?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Faith Leon is my new one. Nice tall leggy redhead.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Nexus One said:


> She can definitely speak English and she sounds overly intelligent in Spanish when she speaks too...so if language is a barrier that keeps you from liking women, that means you've been missing out on the Brazilian girls and that's a DAMN shame.


 I’m surprised to read that about Linares. I think I’ve heard her say a few things, but it was with a thick accent. If she does in fact speak fluently, she needs to be more vocal. It is a shame about those Brazilian girls, but no English does little for me.




Rahi said:


> you watch porn for the talking?


 Yes, most definitely. It’s a big, big part of it. What fun is it watching people just going through the motions? There is nothing like Tory Lane going berserk during a gang bang, instructing everyone what to do... and where to put what.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's threads like these that make me wish I still had a woman. Real sex is so much better.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Get a Fleshlight. If you warm it up with warm water it feels about 75% like the real thing and it's WAY better than just jerking off. My fiance got me one for Valentine's Day this year.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



GD said:


> dylan ryder is awesome too





Fiasco said:


> Abella Anderson.


co-signed.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pretty sure you have all heard of olivia o lovely right? Think she is Italian or Latin, don't really know, but the chick is bomb.


Didn't she retire? Although I do agree, she's a problem


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Melrosse Foxx
Jasmine Byrne
Lisa Ann
Sinn Sage
Lily Thai
Asia Carrera
Misty Stone

Can't stand blantanly nasty hoes though (Belladonna, Jada Fire, Jasmine Cashmire, etc.)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't think Jada belongs in the same category as those other ones, especially these days.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jasmine Byrne is a great call and is really freaky and into the scene.

I think there are too many fat and sloppy looking women suggested here. I never really "got" Gianna Michaels.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Is Bryne still doing porn? I googled her because of this thread, I've seen a few of her scenes. I'm not a fan of Gianna either. She's an amazon chick to me but she appears to fuck like a champion.


----------



## suicideyouth

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Vandel vixxon ore liz vishous


----------



## suicideyouth

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

draven star


----------



## VampDude

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Aletta Ocean
Cum On Candi
Mya Fox
Carla Brown
Selena Swallows
Gina Carano
Bea Flora
Undress Jess
Lanny Barbie
Tara Sparx
Amy Villainous
Sarah Peachez
Alley Baggett
Darian Caine
Delta White
Jemstone
Kelley Scarlett
Sammie Pennington
Sierra Syke
Valentina Velasques


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

no mention of Roxy Jezel :O


----------



## glenny88

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jenna Haze maybe


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I don't think Jada belongs in the same category as those other ones, especially these days.


Yeah Jada Fire does seem like a really nasty chick, can't bring myself to watch, don't know the other girls he was talking about, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That's not what I meant. I meant that I don't think she is overly nasty at all and most definitely she isn't on Belladonna's level as far as fucked up shit goes. Jada doesn't really do anything most other porn stars aren't doing. She isn't shoving baseball bats up her ass and banging trannys like Belladonna.

Jada is hot as fuck, I'll always watch her. I got a thing for black chicks though so that helps as far as she is concerned.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

VampDude, I don't think Gina Carano is a porn star.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It would be quite awesome if Gina Carano just dropped everything and went into porn.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My favorites are top notch girls who do a lot of anal, DPs, etc.

*1. Tory Lane*









*2. Shyla Stylez*









*3. Phoenix Marie*









*4. Yoha Galvez*








*
5. Janny (aka Britney)*


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Get a Fleshlight. If you warm it up with warm water it feels about 75% like the real thing and it's WAY better than just jerking off. My fiance got me one for Valentine's Day this year.


Walls you're a freak.

Seriously, for a man who's supposedly getting all this pussy you seem more horny than an 11 year old who just discovered softcore porn.]

Seriously man you're a freak. The whole fleshlight thing and warming it with water just screams it.

Also, the way in which you analyze porn makes me wonder if you're just a damn perv. Any man that analyzes porn as if it's a work of Shakespere needs to get his head examined.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Holy shit that Janny looks like a fucking ****** in that pic!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Someone say Carmella Bing? She's fucking disgusting now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

bitch really let herself go, when she had her baby.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> This wasn't Tori Black but I remember watching this one pornstar (forgot her name) who iirc does pretty much nothing but anal and was pushing 40 from the looks of it. Well this dudes doing his thing on her and her ASS literally FELL OUT and she tucked it back in like it was nothing . I almost barfed.


*IT WASN'T MY FAULT*


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cleavage said:


> bitch really let herself go, when she had her baby.


Holy FUCK did she now? Letting go is an extreme understatement. I thought that was shopped.

And that Tory Lane, wasn't she good looking once upon a time? She looks like the queen of all crack whores in JoeRulz's post. Ew.

I don't keep a huge list of favorites, but right now it's probably Gianna Michaels.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Easy. Evan Stone. Always brings the workrate and has really good sex psychology. Nobody does a false finish like either. I honestly don't think that there has ever been a worker with as many 5 star classics as the great man.

Arise Sir Evan


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



smitlick said:


> Victoria White


Eurrghhh, do you want extra sauce with those ribs?


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> Easy. Evan Stone. Always brings the workrate and has really good sex psychology. Nobody does a false finish like either. I honestly don't think that there has ever been a worker with as many 5 star classics as the great man.
> 
> Arise Sir Evan



I'm really worried you chose a guy, unless.....


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Tarfu said:


> And that Tory Lane, wasn't she good looking once upon a time? She looks like the queen of all crack whores in JoeRulz's post. Ew.


Tory got little fat, but I'd still bang her like a hurricane. Anal Queen of Anal Queens.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sharkboy22 said:


> I'm really worried you chose a guy, unless.....


What? I dare you to name one worker who has been more consistent over the years.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sounds like something Austin101 would say. Rating a pornstar based on finishing and workrate consistency


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> What? I dare you to name one worker who has been more consistent over the years.


I don't watch porn to see how well a guy cums.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



redeadening said:


> Sounds like something Austin101 would say. Rating a pornstar based on finishing and workrate consistency


Evil Angel studio knows how to tell a story.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sharkboy22 said:


> I don't watch porn to see how well a guy cums.


It's not all about the finish, if that was the case Peter North would be the best, but he is just a spot monkey. Evan Stone carries all the girls lucky enough to work with him to great scenes. Stone's story telling and psychology are second to none and don't even get me started on his facial expressions.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What a freak that TC guy is haha.

Anyways...

Raven Riley needs a mention. She is super hot and actually seems cool.

I'm more into the latino chicks though....


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> It's not all about the finish, if that was the case Peter North would be the best, but he is just a spot monkey. Evan Stone carries all the girls lucky enough to work with him to great scenes. Stone's story telling and psychology are second to none and don't even get me started on his facial expressions.


I'll just label you a freak and we'll end this stupid argument once and for all.

Seriously, cut down your porn time by 23 hours please. Something is seriously wrong with you.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm a freak???!!! You guys just don't know a top performer when he's right in front of you.

This must be the disrepsect that Evan Stone feels every day after the brilliant back catalogue of work he has left for us all to enjoy.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> I'm a freak???!!! You guys just don't know a top performer when he's right in front of you.
> 
> This must be the disrepsect that Evan Stone feels every day after the brilliant back catalogue of work he has left for us all to enjoy.


Lexington Steele.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Lexington Steele.


Another fine performer, but I find that he hides behind his massive schlong too often which takes away from the rest of his performance. He can't match Evan Stone for workrate or charisma.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> Another fine performer, but I find that he hides behind his massive schlong too often which takes away from the rest of his performance. He can't match Evan Stone for workrate or charisma.


Rocco.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Rocco.


He tends to need to be a bit more gritty and crude with his female workers. Sure if you are a fan of that sort of thing he is great, and don't get me wrong I appreciate his work, but he isn't as well rounded as Evan Stone.

Rocco is like the type of worker who can only play the heel role. Stone can play any role brilliantly.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I know Lex Steel, from a Lex The Impaler I have, and I know that small fat dude, from Big Brother or something....but if you follow Male Pornstars, you're gay. It's literally THAT simple. No two ways about it, and if there are two ways, it's the man on man action you guys are watching, *******.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> He tends to need to be a bit more gritty and crude with his female workers. Sure if you are a fan of that sort of thing he is great, and don't get me wrong I appreciate his work, but he isn't as well rounded as Evan Stone.
> 
> Rocco is like the type of worker who can only play the heel role. Stone can play any role brilliantly.


Manuel Ferrara.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Funaki7 said:


> I know Lex Steel, from a Lex The Impaler I have, and I know that small fat dude, from Big Brother or something....but if you follow Male Pornstars, you're gay. It's literally THAT simple. No two ways about it, and if there are two ways, it's the man on man action you guys are watching, *******.


You watch topless muscley men roll around with eachother wearing tights pretending to fight. At least I am commenting on guys who are working with females. Yours sounds much more 'faggoty'.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Manuel Ferrara.


A good prettyboy worker but he hasn't had to really hone his craft due to his look. There is nothing wrong with his work but it just doesn't have the same feeling to it as the likes of Stone.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't mind Sophie Dee. Kind of reminds me of Katy Perry sometimes.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sophie dee used to look incredible. but lately shes gotten kinda trashy. Hell, even the implants were just plain unnecessary.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Evan Stone is the GREATEST PIRATE HUNTER IN THE WORLD. Great man, wish I was more like him.

And holy shit at Carmela Bing lol.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann,Briana Banks,Lanny Barbie,Lacey DuValle,Shyla Stylez,Trina Michaels, & Michelle Barrett is the reasons to watch Porno


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Manuel is a beast imo.

Chanel Preston is hawt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Almost forgot about Jynx Maze.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

also got a thing for francesca le


nd carmella bing was pregnant


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

forgot abella anderson


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWF said:


> Someone say Carmella Bing? She's fucking disgusting now.




Surely that's many months into the pregnancy? Although I did actually see she was still making porn during it, which greatly disturbed me.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No, that was after pregnancy. 

Still, you got to give her credit - with all the self esteem issues women suffer due to body issues and so on, she had the guts to get back into the business looking like that, and make money doing BBW porn! And while I hope she gets her old figure back, I kinda respect her for being such a tough chick and not giving a shit about what everyone thinks.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Almost forgot about Jynx Maze.


She's fantastic. The best newcummer in the world.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not sure if this is technically a combo breaker since I haven't looked through every page, but I assume it is. Hope so...

anyway, Brent Corrigan! 










After double-digit pages of female porn stars I figured a male one was in order, and a gay one too, just to spice it up even further. Deal with it.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Renae Cruz


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Madison Ivy. Like awmygod.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Phenom said:


> No, that was after pregnancy.
> 
> Still, you got to give her credit - with all the self esteem issues women suffer due to body issues and so on, she had the guts to get back into the business looking like that, and make money doing BBW porn! And while I hope she gets her old figure back, I kinda respect her for being such a tough chick and not giving a shit about what everyone thinks.


I used to love Carmella Bing, she had an incredible body. Now...no. I see what you're saying about not giving a fuck and all that but that only works if she didn't look like she did before. She needs to hit the gym ASAP and get back to being hot. She is a professional hot chick and she isn't doing her job.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Guys: Evan Stone and Nacho Vidal

Women: Flower Tucci and Gianna Michaels. I dont watch a lot of their vids, but I just think they're really pretty. Especially Gianna, cause she reminds me of Stephanie McMahon.

The women I actually watch are Lucille, Luna, Denise, Chantal and Petra. Dont know they're last names, but they're all part of various wrestling/tribadism sites.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



iBeaDom said:


> Guys: Evan Stone and Nacho Vidal
> 
> Women: Flower Tucci and Gianna Michaels. I dont watch a lot of their vids, but I just think they're really pretty. Especially Gianna, cause she reminds me of Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> The women I actually watch are Lucille, Luna, Denise, Chantal and Petra. Dont know they're last names, but they're all part of various wrestling/*tribadism sites.*


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha has always come off really cunty to me, like she is smarter than everyone else and she knows it. Plus, she has the body of a 13 year old boy and usually a bush that is thicker than most forests.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tiffany Thompson 










Only girl I can honestly say is too hot for porn


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like mean girls who are bitches, especially when they're sluts. I find her small tits to be commendable, and she does have an outstanding ass. She takes it all like a champ, and does everything. I know she's not the most popular choice, but she has that slutty, kinky, freak that lives next door thing going on that drives me crazy. 



Side note, why do some people refer to skinny chicks as having the body of an adolescent male rather than referring to them as having the body of an adolescent female? 13 year old boy?










Lol no.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha just has an unattractive body to me. She's got no meat on her.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Porn is a lot like pro wrestling right now. As a big fan of porn nobody is getting over to me as someobdy I look forward to seeing or that I'm totally obsessed with. I couldn't say that without lying if we were back in the late 90's.

Basically porn and pro wrestling are both missing that star power right now. Porn has too many hot amazing chicks than they know what to do with and pro wrestling is just run by a bunch of idiots.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Sasha just has an unattractive body to me. She's got no meat on her.


Yeah, I usually like more curves on a girl too, but Sasha has that certain je ne se quois when she's taking a dick, lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



STUFF said:


> Tiffany Thompson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only girl I can honestly say is too hot for porn


Looks like a girl who would retire right away like gabriella fox, If she hasn't already.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Sasha just has an unattractive body to me. She's got no meat on her.


tbh that'sa nice butt.

But I've never found her that attractive, no tits, no meat on her bones.


----------



## dele

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Someone said Jenna Haze wasn't attractive? lol k. She's the bomb.

Also, Amia Miley/Moretti was scorching before she got her implants. She's still hot, however.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ratface Haze, no thanks.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Bree Olson~!~!~!~!


----------



## Dub

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Damn Carmella Bing got fucking huge.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Bridgette B.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jenna Haze is okay.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Holly Michaels is fuckin cute.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Few european cutties:

Lioness









Liza Del Sierra









Tarra White









Aletta Ocean & Aleska Diamond









Lea Lexis


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

There's nothing B about that Bridgette!


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> Easy. Evan Stone. Always brings the workrate and has really good sex psychology. Nobody does a false finish like either. I honestly don't think that there has ever been a worker with as many 5 star classics as the great man.
> 
> Arise Sir Evan


Lol. You made this lame thread hillarious. Quality stuff.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Bridgette B.


groce


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Chyna?!?!?!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

maryse ouellet is my fav!


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Henry Hill said:


> Lol. You made this lame thread hillarious. Quality stuff.


Peter North says hello.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Madelyn Marie ... /thread
















seriously though, this girl does some really filthy stuff and she's freakin gorgeous as F... check her out... honestly one of the few chicks that's too hot for porn... quality


----------



## ace.edge.razor

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

eartha quake


----------



## Reilloc

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Me personally I don't somewhat play favorites when it come adult performers, but I have grown fond of Gianna Michaels out of the bunch because of her nice figure and her upbeat attitude in her performances. Yes, generic short examples but that all I say about her.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Stormy Daniels*


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The majority of pics I've seen in this thread have been nasty. Half these broads look like they've been hit by a double decker bus.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Few european cutties:
> 
> Liza Del Sierra


Very nice find. Love her proportions and her willingness to do it all!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Michelle B. (English finest)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

no


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nope.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

if Michelle B is England's finest than I feel sorry for England. Lucy Pinder immediately comes to mind as someone way hotter than her, although she doesn't do porn sadly.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Keeley Hazel and Lucy Pinder put her to shame.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think Keeley is really overrated. She's hot but overrated.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her sex tape was dissapointing.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I agree. She appeared to be pretty lousy.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nothing good happened in it. IIRC it was just a bj and him on top, not even a boob shot. If you're gonna tape the stuff at least show off.


----------



## Justin

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Carmen Kinsley


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



~TKOK~ said:


> Nothing good happened in it. IIRC it was just a bj and him on top, not even a boob shot. If you're gonna tape the stuff at least show off.


Her giving head was what I was referring to as the lousy portion of it. Lazy head will not be accepted.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lucy nor Keely is in porn plus Michelle B. is hot & very good at what she does.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tiffany Thompson
Gilda Roberts
Jo (Monika Sweet) - don't like blondes usually but my good God!
Peaches
Kate Jones
Jasmine Black
Jennifer Luv


----------



## DJWildBill

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lily Thai & Bree Olsen or Chasey Lain if I'm feeling nostalgic (you can feel nostalgic with porn right?!?)


----------



## dude69

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lol thread
:sex


----------



## CMPunk665

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm not really into professional porn. Ariel Rebel is pretty attractive though.


----------



## JasperSmerth

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don't have one. Most look the same to me.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

so many but right now Sophiee Dee is up there.


----------



## NT86

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lacey Duvall

Priya Rai


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

So many hot porn stars, too little thread space! LOL


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ashlyn Rae... 'nuff said


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm been checking some of Joanna Angel's work. She's very nice!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shyla Stylez and Gianna Michaels are too personal favourites. They are like hall of famers in the porn world.

Oh and I must be the only one who likes Carmella Bing as a fatty? Yeah, I like fatties, wut wut?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Micheals doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson because just look at her, one of the best starlets in porn.











I also love me some Kristina Rose. Not the most amazing looking, but puts everything into her scenes.










Along with the obvious like Rachel Starr, Asa Akira, Kayden Kross, Selena Rose, I really do like Katsuni, Rachel Roxxx, Kylee Strutt etc.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Oh I also forgot Sara Jay.

DAT ASS!!!


----------



## RatedRKO31

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori Black....I'm sure someone has posted pictures.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori black doesn't really do anything for me


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I used to really enjoy Gia Paloma, but she got trashy fake implants and basically just became this generations Belladonna, shoving rubber chickens in her ass and all sorts of weird shit.










Then there was Wendy James, who gave the best head ever.


----------



## GuessWhov1

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like Rachel Starr. For obvious reasons.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The only clip I saw of Gia Paloma she was in a bath with some guy pissing on her face


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



coopieroLCFC said:


> The only clip I saw of Gia Paloma she was in a bath with some guy pissing on her face


Yuck. 

I'm just gonna put it out there, is that turn on for everybody? 

Seriously, does that get some people going?


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sharkboy22 said:


> Yuck.
> 
> I'm just gonna put it out there, is that turn on for everybody?
> 
> Seriously, does that get some people going?


I fuckin hope not

by the way you shouldn't be watching porn young man


----------



## nekro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Georgia Jones


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Puma Swede.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

hey looked its that guy who teamed with mvp


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



coopieroLCFC said:


> The only clip I saw of Gia Paloma she was in a bath with some guy pissing on her face


Exactly. She went way off the deep end.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cindy Hope.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Savannah Stern.

By GAWD!


----------



## BigWillie54

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Few european cutties:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarra White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletta Ocean & Aleska Diamond


Are these Shemale porn stars?

any one with ass and fuck with enthusiasm is good for me. Gianna Michaels cums to mind.


----------



## Dynasty

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

THEY'RE ALL THE SAME, I SWEAR


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Dynasty said:


> THEY'RE ALL THE SAME, I SWEAR


Pretty much this as well, once you've seen about 5 porn stars they all start look the same. Heck one you've seen about 5 porn videos, it's all been there, done that, took it there already.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Funny thing about me is that I DONT like girls with tattoos and one of my favorite porn star is all tattoo'd out.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Smh at anyone who says they're all the same. Too many to name though.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Vanessa Blue
Lisa Ann 

And the hottest woman alive...










Priya Rai. God bless India!


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Coulda chose a better pic though lol


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Loopee said:


> Coulda chose a better pic though lol


It was hard to find one where she wasnt sucking cock, being drilled, or otherwise nude.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Priya is amazing, until she gets her demonic voice going. Then she scares me.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CamillePunk said:


> It was hard to find one where she wasnt sucking cock, being drilled, or otherwise nude.


This made me lol


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sharkboy22 said:


> Pretty much this as well, once you've seen about 5 porn stars they all start look the same. Heck one you've seen about 5 porn videos, it's all been there, done that, took it there already.


you will realise when you finally get to see a real naked lady


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

True. Completely forgot about that lol. Her voice is..weird, but weirdly...appealing lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CamillePunk said:


> Vanessa Blue
> Lisa Ann
> 
> And the hottest woman alive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priya Rai. God bless India!


:lmao


----------



## Nexus One

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sharkboy22 said:


> Pretty much this as well, once you've seen about 5 porn stars they all start look the same. Heck one you've seen about 5 porn videos, it's all been there, done that, took it there already.


You're not watching the right stuff...girls from Tamed Teens are MUCH different than Asa Akira or Amy Brooke.


----------



## nekro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sharkboy22 said:


> Pretty much this as well, once you've seen about 5 porn stars they all start look the same. Heck one you've seen about 5 porn videos, it's all been there, done that, took it there already.


agreed


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

This is exactly why I'm so in love with Mason Moore! personally me she is in the top 5 hottest pornstars at the moment!


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Porn stars have names?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

This thread is still going?, I will throw in Marry Queen's name.


----------



## Dynasty

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Karla Spice needs to do porn.


----------



## Dynasty

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone think the concept of a girl bleaching her asshole for porn is going too far?


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not sure if anyone's mentioned Jessica Moore yet. She's dynamite.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dana V Aka "Vera"









Monica Sweet









Penny Flame









Peaches









Eve Angel


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> This thread is still going?, I will throw in McQueen's name.


wat



Dynasty said:


> Anyone think the concept of a girl bleaching her asshole for porn is going too far?


I dunno, I'd rather see that than a small ring of brown.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> This thread is still going?, I will throw in Marry Queen's name.


Best...thread....ever......


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eva Angelina & Ice La Fox

Pinky was good too before she OD on the buffet table


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lexi love, Sasha grey and Ashley blue


----------



## wrestlebb

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Priya Rai, Ashlyne Brooke


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Savannah Stern is my definite favorite.

Other than that I like Ashlynn Brooke, Priya Rai, Audrey Bitoni, etc


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I forgot about Alexis Amore.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RKO696 said:


> Eva Angelina & Ice La Fox
> 
> *Pinky was good too before she OD on the buffet table*


She's religious now, apparently. And I agree, she needs to put the burgers down.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eva Angelina, not too big boobs, has ass when she isn't wearing anything, lol


----------



## AllTimeJobber

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rikki White
Asa Akira
Gianna Michaels
Faye Valentine
Kelly Divine


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann
Tori Black
Shyla


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

















This should be thread of the year.


----------



## Cole Phelps

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

the one in swagger rocks sig


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori Black is ridiculous. Asa Akira too.


----------



## Sherlock

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hmm let's see...

Jayden James
London Keyes
Eva Angelina 
Priya Rai
Tori Black

Oh and Brooklyn Lee. She looks like Mickie James' twin I kid you not.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Sherlock said:


> Oh and Brooklyn Lee. She looks like Mickie James' twin I kid you not.




















He's right.


----------



## Undadawg0027

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Natalia Woods/Lola Rivera, Mason Storm, and Dominno


----------



## clarky griswald

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Too many hot porn stars but i'll name two hot ones:

Lisa Ann
Bree Olson


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Mindy Vega


----------



## Svart

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Katsuni








Rebecca Linares


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



















(Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

roxy reynolds
lacey duvalle


----------



## Gang

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> Easy. Evan Stone. Always brings the workrate and has really good sex psychology. Nobody does a false finish like either. I honestly don't think that there has ever been a worker with as many 5 star classics as the great man.
> 
> Arise Sir Evan


:lmao


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*





































:yum:


----------



## Tempest

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

um...is this thread only for the guys?? :$


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nah, go for it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Pretty sure most of the entries so far have been for girls, severely under rating the work of the male performers.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Tempest said:


> um...is this thread only for the guys?? :$


By all means post away no nudes though


----------



## wolf745

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

tori black and taylor rain


----------



## TheKev

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Michaels, Lisa Ann, Nina Mercedez, Sara Jay, Shyla Stylez, Diamond Foxxx, Eva Angelina, Deauxma, Ava Devine, Valerie De Winter.


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWF said:


> Someone say Carmella Bing? She's fucking disgusting now.


PLEASE TELL ME THAT IS PHOTOSHOPPED.....PLEASE????


i know it isn't but someone tell me it is so i can feel better......


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, that's Bing now. Such a shame, she used to be ridiculously hot. I wouldn't even leave the house if I were her.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

EPIC THREAD!! haha. A lot of good choices too haha. I'll throw in Bobbi Starr (haven't seen her name mentioned yet). Also, watch out for Sophia Knight over the in the UK. I believe she's just started doing girl/girl scenes. One's I've been told about so far are with Tori Black and Alexis Texas. Wow, I sound like a knowledgeable perv. Awesome!! hahaha


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sharkboy22 said:


>


Who's that?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rebecca Linares I think.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yup Rebecca Lineares


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RKO696 said:


> Who's that?


The best oral sex performer of all time.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

HOLY F**K. What happened to Carmella Bing?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What in the blue hell has happened to Carmella Bing? Did she shit out babies? Did she spend too much time in the catering room? Yuck.....


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWF said:


> Someone say Carmella Bing? She's fucking disgusting now.


:yum:


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

this rules(jynx maze)


----------



## Scrubs

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My favorite at the moment.

*Aletta Ocean*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Scrubs said:


> My favorite at the moment.
> 
> *Oletta Ocean*



*Aletta Ocean

She's fake as fuck. That being said, she's also ridiculously good looking. She looks like she was built to fuck. In a way, she was.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Wow Carmella got fat. I'd still wreck her but yeah I guess that was her pregnancy fat.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

phoenix marie, carmella bing, jayden james


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWF said:


> Someone say Carmella Bing? She's fucking disgusting now.


This bitch needs to get put down, seriously there is no need to be that fat. If she were a racehorse she would have been shot in the head along time ago


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Scrubs said:


> My favorite at the moment.
> 
> *Aletta Ocean*


She is the perfect sex machine


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Scrubs said:


> My favorite at the moment.
> 
> *Aletta Ocean*


so that's her name, yeah she can get it any day!!!!


----------



## yoseftigger

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Katie Morgan.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



chronoxiong said:


> What in the blue hell has happened to Carmella Bing? Did she shit out babies? Did she spend too much time in the catering room? Yuck.....


Yeah she had a kid, but someone forgot to tell her she's not eating for two anymore. :no: she used to be so fucking hot.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lol @ this thread, boys and their one hand toy.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Lol @ this thread, boys and their one hand toy.


Some of us watch it for the cinematography and the work rate on show I will have you know.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



LegendofBaseball said:


> *Asa Akira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Hottest fucking porn star ever!*


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

1. My baby Bree Olson(complete package)










2. Austin Taylor










3.Jasmine Byrne


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Captain - Charisma said:


> Lol @ this thread, boys and their one hand toy.


Haters gonna hate, keeps me healthy and my mind right 

Gianna Michaels
Bree Olson
Sativa Rose
Faye Reagan
Eve Lawrence
Eva Angelina
Asa Akira 
Christy Lee
Ava Devine 
Jada Fire
Lexi Belle
Amy Reid
Mason Storm
Cody Lane
Whitney Stevens
Carmen Hayes
Aurora Snow
Savannah Stern

Probably some more I am a porn connoisseur (Charlie Sheen level)


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Azlea Antistia









Mz Berlin









Mandy Morbid









Texas Presley


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Missy Monroe is a pretty solid mid card talent.

edit: Mandy Morbid looks interesting.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Vivian Schmitt my fellow german bitch


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



X-Pensive Wino said:


> Mandy Morbid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Presley




I take it you frequent the 'bizarre' category.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Mankycaaant said:


> I take it you frequent the 'bizarre' category.


Bizarre, no. Alternative, yes.


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I can see the attraction to the mohawked girl.
But the other one? Wtf man?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Never even heard of that Mandy Morbid chick until I saw that pic. Googled her and she looks hot in some pictures but an absolute mess in most of them.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Any performer who goes by the name of 'Morbid' is sending out a bad single.

I like the reliability of names like Brian Surewood. Yes, he may have killed a young boy and forced the kid's mum to lose a leg in a car crash, but his name tells you he will never let you down on set.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Mankycaaant said:


> I can see the attraction to the mohawked girl.
> But the other one? Wtf man?


TBF that's not a fantastic picture of Texas Presley, but finding a good one that wasn't tiny and she wasn't naked in was a struggle.



Walls said:


> Never even heard of that Mandy Morbid chick until I saw that pic. Googled her and she looks hot in some pictures but an absolute mess in most of them.


To each their own.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Never even heard of that Mandy Morbid chick until I saw that pic. Googled her and she looks hot in some pictures but an absolute mess in most of them.


Yeah, I know whatcha mean. 

Julia Bond really lost her way when she got that huge back tattoo she wasn't ready to change gimmicks yet.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Yeah, I know whatcha mean.
> 
> Julia Bond really lost her way when she got that huge back tattoo she wasn't ready to change gimmicks yet.


Julia Bond looks like a crack whore now, it's really sad. Also, she's a cunty bitch who is really full of herself as well.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Carmella Bing wants to corner the BBW market, and she is going hard. I mean she has put on mad weight.

Julia Bond's personality doesn't particularly concern me but I could see it. I am sure a lot of the woman in porn are just the most fucked up people you could imagine. I'd also assume a large amount of cocaine and oxycontin is on the table pretty frequently for a lot of the talent but that is just an assumption derived from a couple of the more disturbing Mandy Morbid pics I am sure most of them say no to drugs.


----------



## wayneyb

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eve Angel









I would seriously smash her back doors in!!!


----------



## scoopslam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LIZ VICIOUS!!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Stoya, pow pow pow!


----------



## The Mercenary

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Mia Lina


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jynx Maze is a pretty serious new kid on the block


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not gonna lie, but why the fuck would you have a 'favorite porn star'?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Michaels
Shyla Stylez
Brandy Talore
Brittney Skye
Nikki Benz



AvonBarksdale said:


> Carmella Bing wants to corner the BBW market, and she is going hard. I mean she has put on mad weight.


She looks terrible now. She looks like a giant blob and isn't even remotely attractive right now.


----------



## AMxPunk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> Not gonna lie, but why the fuck would you have a 'favorite porn star'?


Because some porn stars are so good looking you sometimes only watch them,I myself don't just watch random porn I look for the girls I like the most


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cheyenne Silver


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Jynx Maze is a pretty serious new kid on the block


Yeah, she is hot. She is Latin right?


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WAGG said:


> Yeah, she is hot. She is Latin right?


She looks it I guess not really sure of the lineage of some pornstar but she is a looker who will sleep with dudes for cash.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jayden James.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheLadderMatch said:


> Jayden James.


It's Spelt Jayden Jaymes bro.


----------



## Aots16

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The lack of Gianna Michaels in this thread is disappointing.


----------



## Stewingum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

1 - Dylan Ryder
2 - Nikki Benz
3 - Jynx Maze


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tania Spice. The braces are a nice touch.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> It's Spelt Jayden Jaymes bro.


Lol 1 missing letter SORRY BRO.

Ps. JAYDEN


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eeeewwwwww look at the stain on her thigh. That's hideous.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Madelyn Marie*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> Not gonna lie, but why the fuck would you have a 'favorite porn star'?


I really don't have a favorite porn star, But I will check out certain ones from time to time like Joanna Angel.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



-Extra- said:


> *Madelyn Marie*


THANK YOU! Finally someone besides myself that mentioned here on this thread (pg. 22).

/thread


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jill Kelly.

Yeah..


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



-Extra- said:


> *Madelyn Marie*


She is hot.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lexington Steel


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I hope I'm not the only one who thinks having a male porn star as your favorite is a tad odd. Unless you're gay or a woman, if so carry on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who thinks having a make pornstar as your favorite is a tad odd. Unless you're gay or a woman, if so carry on.


Haha, it's like a reccuring joke I have with my friends there is a van with a sign saying "Lexington Steel" on it always about, I rarely remember porn star names but that Rachel Roxxx is just the dogs f'kin bollocks.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

There are like 5 women I like and tend to focus on, I call them my Wolf Pack. Bad ass name, right? I thought so too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Walls is my favorite interracial porn star.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't really seek out any movies by anybody in particular. it's mostly "Hey t his looks interesting and she in it".


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Interracial? You know me so well. If I just had to do the black chicks in the porn industry, that would be more than alright with me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm the opposite TKOK, I generally look for stuff with girls I know I like and if I see someone new they get added to my mental list.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm obnoxiously picky about the chicks I like, I've realized as of late. I think I've added one chick to the WP in the last 6 months. But then again I don't go around looking for new porn stars so there could be a bunch of new ones and I just haven't seen them yet.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Mostly I just go on the site, pick a catagory and go from there.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shemales huh TKOK. :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nah cause I don't feel like seeing your video debut.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You went all the way back to grade 7 for that one, TKOK. Nice one.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sorry TKOK, I lack a vaginal cavity.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah but you don't lack boobs, that's what makes you a ******.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Actually I do.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

TKOK, how can you know if he has boobs? Explain.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I just assumed. It's like John Morrison, you don't know he's gay, you just assume it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LOL


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sound reasoning.


----------



## Nirvana3:16

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I really like Kacey Jordan :yum:


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think Kacey Jordan is absolutely disgusting. She's one of the porn bitches Charlie Sheen banged during his Winning Era. She honestly has the body of a 12 year old, I don't know how anyone can find that attractive.


----------



## Myers

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I am big fan of Julia ann, best MILF in the business


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd take Lisa Ann over Julia Ann, personally.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

julia ann for me too. Lisa Ann has messed up looking boobs.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her one nipple does appear to be slightly off centered from the other one, I agree. Not a deal breaker though. Plus, she's got a really nice ass.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not a deal breaker for me either, but still prefer Julia.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What do you guys think of Melanie Rios? It might not look like it from this angle but she has an amazing ass.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think she's average looking with an average looking body.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Put me in the Lisa Ann over Julia Ann club as well. Bar the odd looking tits Lisa Ann probably has the perfect body I like in a girl, nice legs and thighs and a great ass. Same with Jayden Jaymes albeit with better tits.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

To be fair, she only has one tit that is off. And it's only the nipple, the rest of it looks the same as the other one. I would have sued that doctor though, I'd be pissed if I were her.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Julia Ann is definitely in my top 5


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I think she's average looking with an average looking body.


Wow you really do have high standards. lol 
I do to but come on this chick is dope.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> To be fair, she only has one tit that is off. And it's only the nipple, the rest of it looks the same as the other one. I would have sued that doctor though, I'd be pissed if I were her.


You may be right now I think about it, I was only going off of memory and the last time I saw a video of hers her tits did look quite far apart and different compared to other women. That was ages back though so who knows if he she had any work done or I've got a bad memory. Like you said its not a dealbreaker because she's got a great body and its legs and ass I always prefer in a woman anyway.

On topic, Mason Moore might probably be my favourite atm.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

@RKO696 Abella Anderson is fine as hell.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson is ridiculously good looking. Mason Moore is really hot too. She started doing anal recently along with Angelina Valentine and they are both kinda going a little nutty with it now. Pretty much all they do, it seems. Not that it bothers me or anything. I just find it interesting they didn't do it forever and then it seemed like out of nowhere they started and now do it all the time.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RKO696 said:


>


I'll be looking her up soon! :yum:y.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Brandy Taylor* - Im in love with her, I like thick girls









*jayden Jaymes*









*Phoenix Marie*


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Jimmy King 09 said:


> *Brandy Taylor* - Im in love with her, I like thick girls


I'm a fan of Brandy too.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does Tila Tequila count?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't know, I liked Lisa Ann when I first heard about her in the sarah palin knock off movie. Now, just like Priya Rai, I can't stand them, Rai has a nice ass thou.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Amsterdam said:


> Does Tila Tequila count?


Yes! Great 15 Reasons list btw.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Texas Presley is amazingly beautiful and my type. /b]

The tattoos are sexy.

Purely hypothetical, of course.*


----------



## Jimmy King 09

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Forgot about about Gianna Michaels. By far best cock sucker in porn along with Brandy Taylor and Eva Angelina


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WAGG said:


> I don't know, I liked Lisa Ann when I first heard about her in the sarah palin knock off movie. Now, *just like Priya Rai*, I can't stand them, Rai has a nice ass thou.


What made you not like Priya anymore? She's in my top 5, easily.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> Eeeewwwwww look at the stain on her thigh. That's hideous.


 She also seems to be packing in the crotch region.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What does that even mean?


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Another favorite of mine, Demi Scott aka Lexy. Mostly just posing, masturbation and lesbian, but the thick mommy look makes me wild. Not to mention DEM TITS.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd much rather have a chick with a body like hers rather than a really skinny chick who has abs and I can see her ribs. As soon as you say you like thicker chicks people immediately assume you like fat chicks or BBW's, which there is a clear difference.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lanny Barby 









Patricia Petite









Simony Diamond









Franchezca Valentina









Loona Luxx









Monica Sweetheart









Tia Tanaka









Sylvia Saint









Abbey Brooks


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shyla Stylez retired.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Shyla Stylez retired.


Really? Didn't know that. Why did she retire?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No idea. I also learned she is Canadian, which I was unaware of.


----------



## Box of Clocks

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

A few of my favourites are AnnaBelle Lee, Sasha Grey and Maitresse Madeline. I also like a BBW porn star called Glory Foxxx.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> What does that even mean?


 Me? She seems to have more going on in that picture than some men. I say that in jest, though. I think she’s hot.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jayden is quite hot, I agree. Although from what I've read over time, she's a massive cunt. Same with Mason Moore, they think they are rock stars. Apparently, anyway.


----------



## btbgod

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

This thread has just shown how ugly the majority of pornstars are, especially if these are the better looking ones.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Shyla Stylez retired.


Really? I didn't know that. She'll probably be back soon anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> What made you not like Priya anymore? She's in my top 5, easily.


Priya is banging, but I just don't like watching her vids anymore don't remember which vid it was but after seeing it I stopped watching her vids.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, Priya is unfairly hot. The only thing I don't like about her is her demonic voice she does sometimes and it's always when she's riding a guy. It's hilarious, she sounds like Satan sometimes.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Priya Ria's voice pisses me off for some reason. She is an extremely beautiful women as already said.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

enough gianna michaels.. shes fuckin ugly guys. damn.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, +1 on that one. She is an amazon chick, not appealing. To me, anyway. And Priya's voice is annoying but she talks like a valley girl and I've had gf's like that before and it numbs your soul, I can assure you.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna's pretty dirty from what i've seen, not much a looker though.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

People are saying Gianna is not attractive?! WTF! That's nonsense.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> People are saying Gianna is not attractive?! WTF! That's nonsense.


The fact that I'm seeing a woman who looks like her, only hotter and a bit thinner should let you know how happy I am right now. 

By the way Stoya FTW! Way too good looking for porn.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've never understood the whole "Too good looking for porn" thing. I've heard this said about Tiffany Thompson as well.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I've never understood the whole "Too good looking for porn" thing. I've heard this said about Tiffany Thompson as well.


If a girls that beautiful, I guess it's kinda depressing to see them make ends meet by having cocks shoved in her.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, that makes no sense to me still. If she is that good looking, be thankful she gets naked for a living.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> If a girls that beautiful, I guess it's kinda depressing to see them make ends meet by having cocks shoved in her.


Kinda agree with this.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I guess I've never put that much thought into porn to think like that. If they're hot, awesome. That's basically it to me.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I've never understood the whole "Too good looking for porn" thing. I've heard this said about Tiffany Thompson as well.


I agree with Cactus. Some women sexiness is keeping there lady parts private. Showing them off would ruin their Sexiness, Like Zooey Deschanel, Jennifer Lopez, AJ Lee, and Fluttershy. Wait, What?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



btbgod said:


> This thread has just shown how ugly the majority of pornstars are, especially if these are the better looking ones.


 Sexually speaking, pornstars >>> all other women.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Sexually speaking, pornstars >>> all other women.


Youve never had sex with a pornstar so how do you know 

Personally id rather have sensual sex with a nice normal girl than a pornstar who is riddled with diseases, has had 100s of dicks in her, has a cave for a vagina and looks like a tramp.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

So because a chick is a porn star, she is riddled with diseases? You do know that they test very thoroughly in the industry, right? And the whole not wanting to do it because she's been with so many guys thing is a bit odd to me. Some regular women have had a lot of partners in their life and you meet them and they are honest about it, do you not proceed forward due to her past that had nothing to do with you? If so, that`s silly. Unless she was a legit hooker or something, then I`d advise against it.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> So because a chick is a porn star, she is riddled with diseases? You do know that they test very thoroughly in the industry, right? And the whole not wanting to do it because she's been with so many guys thing is a bit odd to me. Some regular women have had a lot of partners in their life and you meet them and they are honest about it, do you not proceed forward due to her past that had nothing to do with you? If so, that`s silly. Unless she was a legit hooker or something, then I`d advise against it.


How is it odd to you? Some people actually care about their health. Their job is to have sex on camera. Most pornstars have sex once or twice DAILY with many different men... No woman not in porn, will have sex that often and with that many different men mate...Yes they could be tested thoroughly but they could still have picked up an STD since they last got tested.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CyberWaste said:


> Youve never had sex with a pornstar so how do you know


 I can already tell that you’re a moron. FYI Dru Berrymore + others can be had as escorts. Anyway, I’m talking about piquing my interest sexually. No one does it quite like a pornstar.




Walls said:


> So because a chick is a porn star, she is riddled with diseases? You do know that they test very thoroughly in the industry, right? And the whole not wanting to do it because she's been with so many guys thing is a bit odd to me. Some regular women have had a lot of partners in their life and you meet them and they are honest about it, do you not proceed forward due to her past that had nothing to do with you? If so, that`s silly. Unless she was a legit hooker or something, then I`d advise against it.


 Correct. It’d actually be safer to have sex with a pornstar or a high class escort because they’re tested and can produce a medical certificate on request. You don’t know what the girl down the street has.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CyberWaste said:


> How is it odd to you? Some people actually care about their health. Their job is to have sex on camera. *Most pornstars have sex once or twice DAILY with many different men...* No woman not in porn, will have sex that often and with that many different men mate...Yes they could be tested thoroughly but they could still have picked up an STD since they last got tested.


That's such a stupid statement. The internet gutted the porn industry just like it did the music industry, there isn't that much work anymore because there is no money in it. On Joe Rogan's podcast he had a porn star named Tyler Knight on and he broke it down about the industry, it's fucked. So to say they are fucking many different guys a day is horseshit and to say they fuck a bunch of guys sometimes twice daily is even more stupid. And I'm a bit of a germaphobe, I'm obsessed with my health. I would rather fuck a porn star with clean papers than a random chick at the bar or the mall or something.

It's obvious you think porn stars are gross and that's fine but your argument is completely stupid.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah porn stars are all tested and shit now unless it is some really seedy independent operation.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CyberWaste said:


> How is it odd to you? Some people actually care about their health. Their job is to have sex on camera. Most pornstars have sex once or twice DAILY with many different men... *No woman not in porn, will have sex that often and with that many different men mate*...Yes they could be tested thoroughly but they could still have picked up an STD since they last got tested.


You need to meet some of the hos in NYC


----------



## K-Fed

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kayden Kross, Victoria Lawson and Jynx Maze are some of my faves.


----------



## AM-Punk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Penny flame is to die for :yum:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> That's such a stupid statement. The internet gutted the porn industry just like it did the music industry, there isn't that much work anymore because there is no money in it. On Joe Rogan's podcast he had a porn star named Tyler Knight on and he broke it down about the industry, it's fucked. So to say they are fucking many different guys a day is horseshit and to say they fuck a bunch of guys sometimes twice daily is even more stupid. And I'm a bit of a germaphobe, I'm obsessed with my health. *I would rather fuck a porn star with clean papers than a random chick at the bar or the mall or something.*
> 
> It's obvious you think porn stars are gross and that's fine but your argument is completely stupid.


Ok good for you mate. Very strange logic, but hey different horses...

You must be a real hit with the ladies then... _"Show me your papers to show that your clean or else I wont have sex with you, ill go find a pornstar instead!!!"_

I dont read up on the porn industry either mate so maybe I dont know the ins and outs, as I dont give a shit about what happens behind it, I just use it to fap to. 

To say that all porn stars are tested regularly is the biggest crock of shit ive ever heard. Most porn stars will do anything for a quick buck, as they are pretty much prostitutes, but just have sex on camera.

Im not going to get in an argument about the fucking porn industry so dont bother replying. Its already embarrassingly sad as it is.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Obviously you don't know shit about the industry because you're completely wrong yet you're treating your own personal opinion as fact.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like Nikki Benz from the neck down.


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

If Lisa Ann didn't have that one fucked up tit, she'd be absolutely PERFECT. 

And, I'm not into black chicks at all, but GODDAMN Lacey Duvalle is the shit!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Obviously you don't know shit about the industry because you're completely wrong yet you're treating your own personal opinion as fact.


Good for you for nerding up on the background of the porn industry. You must gets lots of sex.


OH SHIT I FORGOT... you just like to fuck pornstars. Please teach me how get pornstars, as they are all free from stds and are nice wholesome women that I would like to bring home to my parents.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CyberWaste said:


> OH SHIT I FORGOT... you just like to fuck pornstars. Please teach me how get pornstars, as they are all free from stds and are nice wholesome women that I would like to bring home to my parents.


lol. There's no need to be facetious but I think that a lot of people underestimate how much action normal attractive women get and how sexually reckless many of them are.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Along with Madelyn Marie, the other fav pornstar is Kagney Linn Karter (also reminds me of Scarlett Johansson)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I would bring a pornstar home to may parents


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jenaveve Jolie for me, she fucked Bow Wow in an episode of Entourage.

There's a pretty funny porno out there of Tory Lane and Ashli Orion, she's getting strangled and fucked at the same time, if you're ever looking for a good laugh check it out.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CyberWaste said:


> Good for you for nerding up on the background of the porn industry. You must gets lots of sex.
> 
> 
> OH SHIT I FORGOT... you just like to fuck pornstars. Please teach me how get pornstars, as they are all free from stds and are nice wholesome women that I would like to bring home to my parents.



I do get lots of sex, perks of having a fiance. And you sound like you have a serious dislike for porn stars. It wouldn't surprise me if it came out you had a few women's head's in your freezer with a scrap book with locks of their hair numbered in it.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> And you sound like you have a serious dislike for porn stars. It wouldn't surprise me if it came out you had a few women's head's in your freezer with a scrap book with locks of their hair numbered in it.


Am I that obvious?


----------



## jojo89

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Janessa brazil! she is hot!


----------



## jojo89

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I found some pics. wish she did FS scenes though







I found some more pics of her here http://girlsinyogapants.net/janessa-brazil-in-yoga-pants/


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ That is why I love Brazilian women. Gorgeous.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She's got an insane body, so-so face.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CyberWaste said:


> Good for you for nerding up on the background of the porn industry. You must gets lots of sex.
> 
> 
> OH SHIT I FORGOT... you just like to fuck pornstars. Please teach me how get pornstars, as they are all free from stds and are nice wholesome women that I would like to bring home to my parents.


 Look kid, I don’t know why you have your panties twisted. You should have exited when you tried to cheap shot me, but had no clue that you can actually avail yourself of a pornstar’s service. That was you done.




Incredibly Hawt said:


> I would bring a pornstar home to may parents


 You’re the man.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



jojo89 said:


> I found some pics. wish she did FS scenes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some more pics of her here http://girlsinyogapants.net/janessa-brazil-in-yoga-pants/


now that's :yum:

rep added


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

phoenix marie, google her if you like. i cant put up any pics cuz im typing this on my ps3....


----------



## Shane_O_Mac

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Delta White mmmm yes please


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Shane_O_Mac said:


> Delta White mmmm yes please


fuck yeah man!!!! one fine brit right there!!!


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I actually love this thread.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rachel Starr


----------



## Refuse

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey.


----------



## tripleh1878

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

ember reigns


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Raven Riley


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rachel Roxxx

Only porn star's name I've ever remembered.

Apart from Jenna Jameson, obviously.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

eva angelina just something about her makes her freaking gorgeous and the fact she wears glasses while she doing scenes help alot too (i have a thing for hot women wear glasses)


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

jesse jane


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Still can't get over how much Carmella Bing has ballooned out (She still looks good though)


----------



## Illmatic

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'll color-code my favorites 

Caucasian: Shyla Stylez and Lisa Ann
Latina: Nina Mercedez
Black: Carmen Fire
Asian: Asa Akira
Indian: Priya Rai (the only one I know)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CMWit said:


> Raven Riley


Shame she quit like 2 years ago, under odd circumstances that no one can seem to explain.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



A-C-P said:


> Still can't get over how much Carmella Bing has ballooned out (She still looks good though)


I disagree. She looks awful now. I can understand gaining a little weight but she went too far.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dani Jensen.


Can't beat a petite redhead. Well you can, but it's generally frowned upon.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Michaels


----------



## Berringer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*




Magdalene St. Michaels. Never really been a sucker for older women all that much...but damn. I'd split her in half.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Stormy Daniels


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Angelina Valentine.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alexis Texas


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bubz said:


> Alexis Texas


My fiance's friend looks exactly like her, only with dark red/purplish hair. The resemblance between the two is unreal. Sadly, her friend doesn't have her body. Close, but still not the same.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann is a older girl i wouldn't mind going to bed with.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd actually say Lisa Ann may have the best body/features I appreciate in a woman, particularly her curves.

Jayden James is pretty hot as well.


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dakoda Brookes. Doesn't have the biggest tits in the industry, but she is stunning as hell.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bubz said:


> Alexis Texas


ASS


----------



## Record Breaking

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm gonna track down Kortney Kane and bite her cheekbone for good luck.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



HeliWolf said:


> Dani Jensen


Being a curious fellow I looked her up and shes cute but more importantly I found Dani Woodward so thank you sir for that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd lick Julia Bond's skanky little pussy while getting my pussy pounded, doggystyle, by a man with tattoos, a goatee and a huge dick.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

And they say you aren't concise Cat


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

In before other perverts.

NOOOOOO DAMN YOU SHEEP SHAGGER.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Better than some of the girls you've brought home so my sources tell me :side:


Funnily enough I actually saw a sheep in the back of someone's car the other week, he was a local man from where I'm at Uni and to say he didn't look scared when I spotted the sheep was an understatement.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

thats just hurtful man.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

nevermind I mixed you up with JUPES, Past, Present, Future, Doctor, Nurse, Brush or whatever he is today he seems to favour the larger women judging from some post I recall a few weeks back about some New Year's incident.

Not a clue why I thought it was you.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've had a shameful alcohol fueled encounter or two in my days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Haven't we all, I don't recall telling you my bad drunken encounter with a girl who suffered from a slight lazy eye. Safe to say my drunken comment didn't sit well with her. Still Craig and Andy pretty much have us all beat when it comes to drunken stories, that Craig story featuring a 15 year old dragging umpteen men into a toilet and shagging each one is still imprinted in my memory.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Craig, oh man he's a legend.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Doesn't really help with the perception that Scotland is a depraved country featuring depraved shit. I'm sure he's seen and committed stuff that would shame Charlie Sheen, Lindsey Lohan or some 3rd world countries.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

And he's only 20 or 21 lol.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

He's the same age as me or a year below, and he only started drinking like 2 years ago FFS. I'm practically a middle aged man* compared to him.


*or McQueen as its commonly known.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm so old I taught Springsteen how to write music.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Then you're off limits in terms of Banter forever.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Segunda Caida said:


> Still Craig and Andy pretty much have us all beat when it comes to drunken stories, that Craig story featuring a 15 year old dragging umpteen men into a toilet and shagging each one is still imprinted in my memory.



7 guys, 4 hours, all with no condoms then an 8th guy licked her out. Get the facts straight lad.



McQueen said:


> Craig, oh man he's a legend.


<3



Segunda Caida said:


> Doesn't really help with the perception that Scotland is a depraved country featuring depraved shit. I'm sure he's seen and committed stuff that would shame Charlie Sheen, Lindsey Lohan or some 3rd world countries.


Plead the 5th.



McQueen said:


> And he's only 20 or 21 lol.


Fuck you you old cock, I'm 19



Segunda Caida said:


> He's the same age as me or a year below, and he only started drinking like 2 years ago FFS. I'm practically a middle aged man* compared to him.


February 26th 2009 was when I started drinking lad, had a quarter bottle of Vodka into a two litre bottle of pepsi which I snuck into some shitty local concert. After that life gets a bit hazy up until the whole waking up ten miles from home wearing only a shirt in the middle of December story.



McQueen said:


> I'm so old I taught Springsteen how to write music.


Dear christ.

Also favourite Porn Star? I 'unno, don't watch porn.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Also Seguna Caida's knowledge on me is rather terrifying.


I only just realised this wasn't rants by the way so sorry for the double post.

Fun fact *Insert colon here because fuck my keyboard that's why* When McQueen double posts it's just the dementia kicking in.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You need to bring back storytime with Craig. Or have a reality show with you and Andy being roomates.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The eighth guy who licked her out was you wasn't it?


----------



## Craig

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CM Dealer said:


> The eighth guy who licked her out was you wasn't it?



Nope, by that point the girl had moved into the first unlocked bedroom she could find, I was in the hallway consoling the friend who owned that room/trying to set off the fire alarm to get them out.

We burnt the bed clothes the next day.

That was a fun night from which I could most likely create about 10 sitcom scripts, good times.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Are we still on topic? Because if we are, Jayden James.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Craig said:


> Also Seguna Caida's knowledge on me is rather terrifying.


You've regailed me with 'Storytime with Craig' on a regular basis, plus the stories pretty much get inprinted in your memory after a while lol.

My favourite has to be the 'woken up in a field by a mum and her kids' story, good times.

Apologies for the misleading facts on the stories btw.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Record Breaking said:


> I'm gonna track down Kortney Kane and bite her cheekbone for good luck.


FInally she gets another mention :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lmao


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Velicity Von.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

the best thing craig brought to this forum was a game we liked to call "legal or not legal" ahhhh taylor and fallon...


----------



## SLIW-StAr

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

This thread is really awesome! 

I wonder why NO ONE has mentioned LICHELLE MARIE, great blonde slut! Hanna Hilton was nice too... but she retired after a few porn.


----------



## Craig

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> You need to bring back storytime with Craig. Or have a reality show with you and Andy being roomates.



I might bring back Storytime with Craig tonight, shall go for the story of this Halloween and the 20 hour binge on many substances.

I might do a double dip, who knows.

And YES to that idea, hell if the Mania XXX idea actually happens I wanna room with him.



Rush said:


> the best thing craig brought to this forum was a game we liked to call "legal or not legal" ahhhh taylor and fallon...


1) I wish that TTT thread still existed

2) God bless the Archer sig.

3) JOY~!

Also Shay Laren (There we go on topic!)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

TTT's been a little active lately Craig


----------



## trekster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Indigo Augustine.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao


I can't understand why the fuck people are up in arms about a former porn star reading to kids. It wasn't like she was fucking in front of them and if they decide to go home and google her name, maybe the parents should have that parental control shit up. 

Fuck, people aren't allowed to shed an image and do something different. 

Anyone who thinks porn is OMG EVIL is just jelly they aren't having great sex and being paid for it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Blame the religious assholes. I do.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You call porn sex great sex? I think your standards are a little low.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CM Dealer said:


> You call porn sex great sex? I think your standards are a little low.


Not all of it, and the sounds are clearly fucking fake, but getting rammed with an awesome dick and having perfect tits bouncing around is pretty awesome, not to mention getting paid for it with a handsome sum.

I also tend to watch the home video ones, though, not so much the big name pornos.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The lack of Audrey Hollander is baffling.




CM Dealer said:


> You call porn sex great sex? I think your standards are a little low.


Tell me you’re kidding.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Tell me you’re kidding.


You seriously think all of the girls moaning and groaning in porn is real?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Disgusting fucks. I'll only watch the amateur stuff. The stuff that's recorded by everyday people in their bedrooms or whatever part of the house. Shit's more realistic. 

Watching herpe infested bitches get plowed is not a turn on.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> The lack of Audrey Hollander is baffling.


she's a dirty gutterslut


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

People who think porn is real are retarded.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Is there a porno with 2 people having sex while sky diving?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is there a porno with 2 people having sex while sky diving?


Why? Is that something you are interested in? First that would require recruiting a female to be apart of such an activity with you, and since we know such recruiting efforts would fail, I'd suggest you take up something more realistic. Like rapping or some shit. Since that's what most black people want to do these days.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rush said:


> she's a dirty gutterslut


Aren't most porn stars?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Headliner said:


> Why? Is that something you are interested in? First that would require recruiting a female to be apart of such an activity with you, and since we know such recruiting efforts would fail, I'd suggest you take up something more realistic. Like rapping or some shit. Since that's what most black people want to do these days.


I wanna watch for the LOLz, and I have a fear of heights, and me rapping? Fri__er please.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

yes there is skydiving porn 
Google it, it was recently on the news, was lame as fuck though


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CM Dealer said:


> You call porn sex great sex? I think your standards are a little low.


Well guys that fuck girls every day, some get paid good money for it, obviously have a pretty good idea of what works for girls. You can tell when a male pornstar is good at his job, because you can easily tell when a girl is having legitimate orgasms. Throwing out names, guys like Manuel Ferrara, Johnny Sins and Keiran Lee, are guys that know how to get girls wet, and make them cum a lot.

Also yes there is a skydiving fuck video. It was featured in FHM over here, apparently a guy who calls himself Voodoo shot it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

WAGG wants to jerk off in a free fall so his spooge gets him in the face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LOL, alright cool.


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, alright cool.


Actually here's his twitter https://twitter.com/#!/Voodoopornstar


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

All these parents making a big deal out of Sasha Grey reading to some kids are dumb as fuck. Just ignore the entire thing and the kids don't realize she was a pornstar right now. Now with all the news coverage it just makes a big deal out of the entire situation.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey has worked with kids for years, I mean usually swallowing them but still don't see the big deal.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CM Dealer said:


> You seriously think all of the girls moaning and groaning in porn is real?


Would you be moaning and groaning for real after hours of work? But I guarantee you that girls would rather do a porn stud (or someone with similar qualities) than your regular guy off the street. It doesn’t matter what we’re talking about, it comes down to freakin’ common sense. Would you prefer to engage the services of... you know... a professional, or would you rather go with someone who probably doesn’t know what the hell they’re doing. Which one would most likely be the better result?



Rush said:


> she's a dirty gutterslut


 Exactly!



Evolution said:


> People who think porn is real are retarded.


 You must be a real hoot at the cinemas. “Guys, it’s Tom Cruise, he’s not really Ethan Hunt”.



kobra860 said:


> Aren't most porn stars?


 Amen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RizoRiz said:


> Actually here's his twitter https://twitter.com/#!/Voodoopornstar


Loading it right now. Shit is ridiculous.

Edit: Once they jumped out of the plane, shit was LAME.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skimmed the thread, no jynx maze found.
But a bunch of that ****** looking Jayden James and Gaptooth Phenoix whatever.

FORSHAME!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> WAGG wants to jerk off in a free fall so his spooge gets him in the face.


lmao. Always knew dude had a fetish for wanting it in the face one day. What better way to do it.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> *Would you be moaning and groaning for real after hours of work?* But I guarantee you that girls would rather do a porn stud (or someone with similar qualities) than your regular guy off the street. It doesn’t matter what we’re talking about, it comes down to freakin’ common sense. Would you prefer to engage the services of... you know... a professional, or would you rather go with someone who probably doesn’t know what the hell they’re doing. Which one would most likely be the better result?


It's their job. They just have to put in a good performance. Who would watch a porno where the girl looks like she isn't having fun? They are enjoying it without a doubt (who wouldn't enjoy sex) but they surely take it over the top.


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eddiefan said:


> It's their job. They just have to put in a good performance. Who would watch a porno where the girl looks like she isn't having fun? They are enjoying it without a doubt (who wouldn't enjoy sex) but they surely take it over the top.


The thing about some of the top guys in porn though is sometimes it will be their 1st scene with a girl but they know how to create chemistry, the top guys can get multiple orgasms out of a girl, 1st time performing with them. In reality that's rare, you get to know what your girlfriend enjoys etc. whereas they knock out performances.

The groaning is for effect, because otherwise it's just heavy breathing, but you can usually tell when they're legit.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey, Tiffany Rayne, Jenna Jameson


----------



## 6789

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Far out I haven;t heard of half of these checks, I better get searching asap!

Can't go past Claudia Ferrari


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> Aren't most porn stars?


not like her. she's terrible.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I was under the impression the sluttier the better. Angelina Valentine continues to go up more and more in that department. That's the appeal. Plus she's Italian.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> Skimmed the thread, no jynx maze found.
> But a bunch of that ****** looking Jayden James and Gaptooth Phenoix whatever.
> 
> FORSHAME!


She was mentioned a couple of times, nice ass she has.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

big fan of Karl Lopez and Shannon Skittlez


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eddiefan said:


> It's their job. They just have to put in a good performance. Who would watch a porno where the girl looks like she isn't having fun? They are enjoying it without a doubt (who wouldn't enjoy sex) but they surely take it over the top.


What did I just say? 



Rush said:


> not like her. she's terrible.


What the heck are you talking about?



Hailsabin said:


> *I was under the impression the sluttier the better*. Angelina Valentine continues to go up more and more in that department. That's the appeal. Plus she's Italian.


I too thought that was obvious.



kokepepsi said:


> Skimmed the thread, no jynx maze found.
> But a bunch of that ****** looking Jayden James and Gaptooth Phenoix whatever.
> 
> FORSHAME!


I’ve got to say that I’d take JJ and gap tooth over Maze, easy decision.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Very.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> I’ve got to say that I’d take JJ and gap tooth over Maze, easy decision.












She is alright, but...










Hot as hell.

And Scrilla, GTFO with your TNA trolling self.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What a disgusting tattoo.

I say this without malice intended but Wagg you and I could not have more opposite taste in women.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dominican Poison... she looks great but it's more her style that i like


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She is alright, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot as hell.


 No contest. Honestly, I think I would just say no to Maze (feel free to **** blast me). 

I’ve never said this to you before mainly because I thought you were joking... Karla Lopez makes me physically sick. I don’t know who she is, but I get sick whenever I come across your sig. How you can like that is beyond me. No malice.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd pick the one without the dumb tattoo. Neither are anything special if you ask me.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Hailsabin said:


> I'd pick the one without the dumb tattoo. Neither are anything special if you ask me.


 Jayden James also has a rather large tattoo. You might want to image search her. Her body is crazy.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Perhaps I shall.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> No contest. Honestly, I think I would just say no to Maze (feel free to **** blast me).
> 
> I’ve never said this to you before mainly because I thought you were joking... Karla Lopez makes me physically sick. I don’t know who she is, but I get sick whenever I come across your sig. How you can like that is beyond me. No malice.


I get many different opinions on my sig, nothing new, but that was really the prettiest pic I could find on the quick of JJ. I prefer JM over any day hotter body, and cuter face, the tatt doesn't excuse any of that imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

All about opinions like anything else. Someone can even like Mary Carey if they wanted.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Hailsabin said:


> All about opinions like anything else. Someone can even like Mary Carey if they wanted.


:lmao I honestly thought you were talking about Mariah Carey when I first read this.

God bless Google.


----------



## Spinone

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Amia Miley >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



MysticRVD said:


> Faye Raegan
> Naomi Russell
> Eve Lawrence
> Lexi Belle


Naomi Russell and Lexi Belle are 2 babes. 
Rita Faltoyano is the only one that comes to my mind.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Penny Flame
Avy Scott
Asa Akira
Janet Jacme
Brooke Banner
Sara Stone*


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*









I have a major Alice Bell thing going on now. DAT MILF. DAT THICKNESS. DAT ASS.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Roger Rabbit said:


> Dominican Poison... she looks great but it's more her style that i like


That is one ugly transexual.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> That is one ugly transexual.


nahhhhh


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> That is one ugly transexual.


I'd rather bang a guy!


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The thing is she's kinda average looking, but she just does it for me. That's Gracie Glam, she is extremely hot as a whole package for me. I dig Jynx Maze aswell, she is going to have a very short shelf life with all the shit she gets up to at such a young age though. 

Abella Anderson is hot, but most of her scenes are boring as hell.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have no idea who most of these women are, but I tend to only watch Ultimate Surrender and Beautiful Agony.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Pornhub is my choice of porn. It has a great selection and EVEN CARTOONS FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO LIKE TO WATCH PAPER FUCK.


----------



## Boss P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jasmine Byrne, for sure.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> Pornhub is my choice of porn. It has a great selection and EVEN CARTOONS FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO LIKE TO WATCH PAPER FUCK.


What's your poison? are you into the rough stuff, the sensual stuff, or are you more into the sensual/rough combo platter (in other words real sex). This is vital information to me, as I haven't gotten laid in 5 months, and before that I almost had too much sex, almost.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Real sex.

I don't like when it is all rough because you are just waiting for a dick to snap or an asshole to bleed, but slow and sensual the whole time is boring.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Best answer ever. I say if it feels good do it. The middle ground with a little bit of everything is usually best, other times you both just wanna to go at it and have an all out spotfest. I'm a big fan of bed psychology myself.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've noticed in the last few years that more and more people are going for amateur stuff.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Why not, its usually better, girls just always aren't as hot.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

And fat.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I've noticed in the last few years that more and more people are going for amateur stuff.


I've kind of gone that way myself. I used to do shit they don't do in porn, it's little details skilled amateurs do that pros just aren't concerned with.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i think redtube is the best. pornhub is good too but i dont like the layout as much.


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

OK skimmed again and no mention of Brianna Love.

But you freaks sure do love Lisa "the Man" Ann.

SHAME ON ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann is gross IMO. so is priya rai. Tasha Reign is awesome too.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Priya is gross but Tasha Reign is awesome? To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tasha looks a lot hotter in my opinion, Priya looks way too fake for my liking. I've seen a lot hotter indian chicks than that too that do porn.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Never streamed porn, anybody else here on cheggit or other torrent site?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



NexSES said:


>


:faint:


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SummerLove said:


> Lisa Ann is gross IMO. so is priya rai. Tasha Reign is awesome too.


You're the first person that I've heard say that Priya Rai is unattractive. Then again people in this thread said Gianna Michaels was unattractive so anything is possible.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^post a pic of that Priya Rai chick


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Hailsabin said:


> ^post a pic of that Priya Rai chick













I think Priya is ridiculously hot, but I have a thing for colored women.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Meh.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I guess Priya Rai was in town a few months ago doing some really expensive "Escort" work. LULZ


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Escorting tiny dicks to her STD breeding ground is a valid service.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Audrey Bitoni's got something about her.


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

All time favorite porn star:

Brigitte Lahaie










Couldn't find a better SFW pic

Other favorites:

Gianna Michales
Hannah Hilton
Sabine Mallory
Angel Dark
Piper Fawn
Kay Parker
Ebony Ayes

There's not many natural beauties in porn now. Hate them plastic bitches you see nowadays. 80's porn ftw!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Michaels is unattractive as well, just look at this:

[[url]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/67/Gianna_Michaels_adjusted.jpg/220px-Gianna_Michaels_adjusted.jpg/IMG][/url]

Cmon bro. She's gross.

EDIT: Image fail.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Asa Akira is a new favourite.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SummerLove said:


> Gianna Michaels is unattractive as well, just look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon bro. She's gross.
> 
> EDIT: Image fail.


She doesn't even look that bad in the picture. Besides, it's easy to find a hot girl in a bad picture. It doesn't really prove anything.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her hairline freaks me out.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lacie Heart, Shyla Stylez, Sasha Grey, Carli Banks and some random Brazzers girls.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lacie Heart? That's cheese ball as fuck. Who names these bitches, Walt Disney?


----------



## StonePunk3:16

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tory Lane and Addison Rose.


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I remember Lacie Heart going mad at guy for shooting her on the eyes in a behind the scenes bangbros vid. 

My main source for porn is perfectgirls.net Its a search engine that shows vids from sites like pornhub, xvideos, xhamster, empflix etc... kinda like how torrentz.com works


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Natasha Nice. :yum: & even though she's not really a full on porn star, Sammie Pennington.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lacie Heart was alright.
Check out Katie Summers looks like her and is 100x better(by better I mean does anal)


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I found Diamond Kitty and Abby Brooks to be pretty good watches.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jessica Jaymes a broskette...
http://www.twitvid.com/VEFIA


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey went from raising a dozen dicks to raising the child literacy rate in America, cool lady.

I like legitimate alt. porn stars and strippers because they're damaged, just like me.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I really don't understand the backlash that happened from that. Who gives a shit? It's not like she was teaching them how to take a bunch of black dicks in all their holes at the same time. I think she has a pretty face, but her body is gross to me. She's also really intelligent, a rare thing for a porn star.


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## jote

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like umm Sasha Grey.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I really don't understand the backlash that happened from that. Who gives a shit? It's not like she was teaching them how to take a bunch of black dicks in all their holes at the same time. I think she has a pretty face, but her body is gross to me. She's also really intelligent, a rare thing for a porn star.


Call me crazy, but I see her as girlfriend material. If I ever run into her I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I've noticed in the last few years that more and more people are going for amateur stuff.


People relate to it more. It's normal people having normal sex, not some jacked up dudes and big tittie'd bitches making fake moaning sounds.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Probably not the best looker, but Madison Scott is always a favorite.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Natasha Nice is nice


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bro said:


> Probably not the best looker, but Madison Scott is always a favorite.


At least she's not as bad in the face as Sara Jay.


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

sasha grey doesn't do it for me, boring as shit honestly and has a body of someone who hasn't hit puberty yet. shes intelligent tho, i will give her that.


tory lane is one dirty whore....aurora snow is not the hottest chick ever but she can give head with the best of them. sara jay,lets just say i dont look at her face much...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Natasha Nice is nice


Thank you, I forgot her name, cute face, and all natural. :agree:


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Van Hammer said:


> *sasha grey doesn't do it for me, boring as shit* honestly and has a body of someone who hasn't hit puberty yet. shes intelligent tho, i will give her that.
> 
> 
> *tory lane is one dirty whore*....aurora snow is not the hottest chick ever but she can give head with the best of them. sara jay,lets just say i dont look at her face much...


Yes. Yes.


----------



## nWo4life822

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dillan Lauren, and I have no idea why. Also really like Riley Shy.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

tera patrick


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dylan Ryder really grew in me this year check her out.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lily Carter is cute but she looks too jailbait looking


----------



## OML

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I said it a while back but Tori Black!! SHe is just so beautiful i think she is too hot to be in porn lol. Her body is also amazing to top off her stunning looks


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lot of talk about Priya Rai in this thread, but Sunny Leone is my favorite Indian pornstar.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anybody recommend any good indian/arabic muslim porn stars ?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*









Ashlyn Rae.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My favorite would be Pinky XXX


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Too much words here. More pics plz.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Anybody recommend any good indian/arabic muslim porn stars ?


Shazia Sahari is pretty good too


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



OML said:


> I said it a while back but Tori Black!! *SHe is just so beautiful i think she is too hot to be in porn* lol. Her body is also amazing to top off her stunning looks


 She’s a cure for insomnia.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eddiefan said:


> Lot of talk about Priya Rai in this thread, but Sunny Leone is my favorite Indian pornstar.


:yum: Oh god,Yes!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Whoever it was that read to the kids. 

I could bring this chick over to my house, film a porno, and then leave her to baqbysit the kids! It'd be great!


----------



## Jimmy King 09

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



NexSES said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TripleG said:


> Whoever it was that read to the kids.
> 
> I could bring this chick over to my house, film a porno, and then leave her to baqbysit the kids! It'd be great!


 Steven Soderbergh says he wants to direct it.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Jimmy King 09 said:


> Who is this?


 Mariah Milano.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Mariah Milano.


She is fuckin sexy


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

by gawd.

just been checking out some esperanza gomez.

hottest latin chick ive ever seen.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Holly Michaels is quite underrated it would appear.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eddiefan said:


> Lot of talk about Priya Rai in this thread, but Sunny Leone is my favorite Indian pornstar.


Yes, she is pretty.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think Madelyn Marie is really hot.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Japan AV star.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










Sienna West #1










Emma Starr #2


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Jimmy King 09 said:


> Who is this?


Mariah Milano


















so fine.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lachelle Marie is damn hot!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Lachelle Marie is damn hot!


she's too plastic and fake for me.

tori black is fine.


----------



## inviz345

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Megan Coxx and Sophie Dee.


----------



## Venum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gosh there are too many.. Here are a few

Tanner Mayes









Kasey Chase









Blue Angel









Missy Stone









Cherry Potter









Melanie Rios









Gabriella Fox (really looks like a brunette Maryse)









Capri Anderson









Meggan Mallone

























Cameron/Cameryn










Leah Luv









Hillary Scott









Kara Novak









Tiffany Thompson









Gigi Rivera









I've got a few more but that should be enough for now.:evil: If anyone knows a pornstar that has the same body type as AJ Lee, let me know


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson is the newest member of my top 5. Flawless.










This pic doesn't even do her justice.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Venum said:


> Gosh there are too many.. Here are a few
> 
> Tanner Mayes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasey Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Potter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie Rios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriella Fox (really looks like a brunette Maryse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meggan Mallone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron/Cameryn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah Luv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Novak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Thompson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigi Rivera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few more but that should be enough for now.:evil: If anyone knows a pornstar that has the same body type as AJ Lee, let me know


Appears to me you like younger looking women, as all of them barring maybe 1 or 2 all look really young.


And Abella Anderson is the shit, that pic doesn't do her any justice, I agree.


----------



## Venum

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Appears to me you like younger looking women, as all of them barring maybe 1 or 2 all look really young.
> 
> 
> And Abella Anderson is the shit, that pic doesn't do her any justice, I agree.


True I'm not hiding it I'm not attracted to women who look a lot older than me since I'm barely in my twenties myself.


----------



## The Phenominal One

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Far to many to mention...But for me there was always something special about Crissy Moran.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Crissy Moran got hot near the end of her run but she's a nun now.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That Kasey Chase chick = (Y)


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The Phenominal One said:


> Far to many to mention...But for me there was always something special about Crissy Moran.


 She was both one of the hottest looking pornstars in stills + one of the most boring in motion. She’s a dud.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Marie Mccray. She has one of the best looking vaginas ever.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I just googled it, too much lips for my liking. I hate chicks with a lot of lips down there, it's Eva Angelina's only problem IMO. Audrey Bitoni has a really nice looking vag.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yes, she is pretty.


Pretty isn't the word. The woman is gorgeous. 

Sunny and Ashlynn Brooke are probably the only chicks I think are too pretty for porn.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I really, really don't understand the whole "Too pretty for porn" thing. I don't understand it, if you think they are that good looking, be thankful they take their clothes off for a living.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I really, really don't understand the whole "Too pretty for porn" thing. I don't understand it, if you think they are that good looking, be thankful they take their clothes off for a living.


I feel the same way. There's no such thing as being too pretty for porn. Besides, in real life the pretty ones are the biggest freaks.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> I feel the same way. There's no such thing as being too pretty for porn. Besides, in real life the pretty ones are the biggest freaks.


Where have you been? Sometimes the best looking ones (besides porn stars)are "too good" for certain things, the best women for fucking (at least in my experience) are art school chicks/punkers.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

People need to talk about *Katja Kassin* more, she was THE babe. If Hitler was around, she would be in charge of Gestapo.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She was always hit or miss for me. She got a horrible boob job, they look like two really hard rocks on her chest.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I really, really don't understand the whole "Too pretty for porn" thing. I don't understand it, if you think they are that good looking, be thankful they take their clothes off for a living.


True.

I have realized that alot of times the hottest girls with the crazy bodies don't really sell the fucking so well. It's usually those cute and pretty girls that can do it right.


----------



## Gazza666

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Maria Ozawa


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> People need to talk about *Katja Kassin* more, she was THE babe. If Hitler was around, she would be in charge of Gestapo.


I seen a few videos of her. She's very good.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

50/50 on Jada tbh.


----------



## btbgod

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 50/50 on Jada tbh.


She makes too much noise for my liking.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Venum said:


> Gosh there are too many.. Here are a few
> 
> Gabriella Fox (really looks like a brunette Maryse)


Looks good .


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gabriella is insanely hot. Only problem is as soon as you see her in a scene she's about as dull as it can get.

total letdown, imo


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

























OOOHHHH YEAAA Jada Fire is a F****** HOTT she does pretty much everything.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The only thing I don't like about Jada is that she squirts enough to fill a few buckets per scene and that doesn't appeal to me. I've had a gf like that and it really isn't fun, it's a chore.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cherokee D'Ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bro said:


> Gabriella is insanely hot. Only problem is as soon as you see her in a scene she's about as dull as it can get.
> 
> total letdown, imo


This is true, but man, she has to be the hottest porn star ever, but she left like as soon as she started. She did some playboy shoots under a different name, I think Karlee Rose or something, can't remember, but she looks really good.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nina Mercedez


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

also abbey brooks is a real woman, seriously hot.


----------



## Stances

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kagney Linn Karter









Kristina Rose
Gracie Glam

Sarah Vandella


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



W.4.E said:


> also abbey brooks is a real woman, seriously hot.


I agree. However, I hope that she takes care of herself because she seems like the type of woman who could easily gain a lot of weight if she gets lazy. Same for Brandy Talore.


----------



## Mizaniac

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Breanne Benson


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Teagan Presley


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Brianna Banks


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Michaels.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The one who takes of all her clothes. She's great.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I wonder how many times people have copy & pasted the names from here into google :lmao


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've done that a few times from this thread, I didn't know some of them. Can't say I've found anyone new from doing it that I would look at again, unless I'm just forgetting something.


----------



## Seeret

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Gazza666 said:


> Maria Ozawa


QFT! Talk about freakin' gorgeous.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CC91 said:


> I wonder how many times people have copy & pasted the names from here into google :lmao


I use Chrome, it's easy, just like Walls, I don't know most of the names that are mentioned.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lets keep naming off more whores to keep this thread going to 100 pages. 

I'll keep it rolling: Georgia Jones & Celeste Star.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anybody say any retro porn/Golden Age of Porn women? I'm pretty sure I said Loni Sanders earlier in this thread. Fuck. She had the best smile in porn. Great voice, nice tight body, that red muff and that fuckin' smile...

Pardon my language, but she was a hot tamale.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nadia Hilton
Holly Halston



kokepepsi said:


> Her hairline freaks me out.


Regurgitated food freaks me out.


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

ive been high on Nicole Aniston lately.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Melody Nakai!









*​


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Big Wet Asses 20, google it guys.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

FAT ASSES


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Eva Angelina*









*Eve Lawrence*









*Lexi Belle*









*Carmella Bing*









*Jenna Haze*









Yup.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Carmella Bing is a whale now.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> Carmella Bing is a whale now.


Yeah. Unfortunately, I have laid eyes on what she looks like now. Hence why I posted an older pic, back when she was fucking stunning.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



-SAW- said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately, I have laid eyes on what she looks like now. Hence why I posted an older pic, back when she was fucking stunning.


Back then she used to be hot. Now she doesn't care anymore. Now she probably washes herself with a rag on a stick. lol.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She probably washes her self in food.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm amazed that Carmella has the balls to be shown on camera looking like that, given how ridiculously hot she used to be. She needs to hit the treadmill.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Unfortunately, there's a market for women of her size so she still can get work. She probably doesn't have an incentive to lose weight since she still can make films.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



-SAW- said:


> *Lexi Belle*


I think it's time to google search...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lexi is pretty damn hot.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Looks so much like my girlfriend, it's scary... I present to you- the awesome! >

*Candice Nicole








*​


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

One of my favorite porno's ever involved Carmella Bing.

I can no longer watch said porno.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Wow, just looked Carmella in 2011 and she really doesn't give a fuck anymore. 

And even worse, I saw a pic with her legs open.....

.......yeah


Btw, also saw that Eva retired. I'm guessing close to 500 films was it for her lol but with a kid and plenty of cash I would gtfo young while I'm at it too.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> The only thing I don't like about Jada is that she squirts enough to fill a few buckets per scene and that doesn't appeal to me. I've had a gf like that and it really isn't fun, it's a chore.


For real that's a huge turn on for me


----------



## Hade

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eva Angelina... best bitch in the business.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



-SAW- said:


> *Eva Angelina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eve Lawrence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.


Yep


----------



## Illmatic

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> I can't understand why the fuck people are up in arms about a former porn star reading to kids. It wasn't like she was fucking in front of them and if they decide to go home and google her name, maybe the parents should have that parental control shit up.
> 
> Fuck, people aren't allowed to shed an image and do something different.
> 
> Anyone who thinks porn is OMG EVIL is just jelly they aren't having great sex and being paid for it.


Agreed 100%


----------



## comeoneverybody

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Raven Riley

I would eat off her ass


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nina Mercedez


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Priya Rai*


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bro said:


> Btw, also saw that Eva retired. I'm guessing close to 500 films was it for her lol but with a kid and plenty of cash I would gtfo young while I'm at it too.


Yeah, was sad when I read that too. At least I've got nearly 480 of said films I haven't even heard of yet to keep me busy lol


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*SUNNY LEONE*










One of the best pornstars of Indian origin.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I used to really be into Brianna Banks and Cytherea. Now I don't have a particular porn star favourite, if only because I enjoy watching the no-name amateur shit now.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shy Love.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

monica fuentes

brandy love

brianna love


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anybody digging that down syndrome porn at the moment? Pretty hot.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

belladonna


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Good man Jordo, I knew someone would be watching it.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

asa akira is a dead ringer for gail kim.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lacey DuValle


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Amteur teen


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Domino and Bailey Jay...go ahead and judge me....

But tbh it's kinda old school now but Jordan Capri is fine as hell!


----------



## ThrillBoom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Haha that's funny because those are trannies. Nothing wrong with that, we have all wanked to worse, let's be real bitches.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hey people like what they like...nice someone understands that lmao


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't know, liking trannies kinda makes you gay, IMO. Yes, generally they have the body and face of a woman but at the end of the day they still have a dick, therefore they are men.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I don't know, liking trannies kinda makes you gay, IMO. Yes, generally they have the body and face of a woman but at the end of the day they still have a dick, therefore they are men.


But, who really cares what it makes you for watching it?

Can we all agree that there is nothing more boring than girl on girl porn? I mean, really, get the fuck away from me with that shit.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Oh I don't care if anyone watches it, personally. I understand that more than I understand people with foot fetishes. And I have to agree, girl/girl porn is fucking boring. There are some exceptions, but most of it is boring.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Everyone watches porn to watch a chick getting fucked by a dick!

****** porn, imo, is like watching 2 chicks with strap ons...just theres a money shot at the end, which everyone enjoys. ^_^


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Oh I don't care if anyone watches it, personally. I understand that more than I understand people with foot fetishes. And I have to agree, girl/girl porn is fucking boring. There are some exceptions, but most of it is boring.


Straight up, unless the girls are being seriously nasty with eachother it is boring as hell. Plus when there is a guy in it you have the natural high spot finish of the load at the end, with girl/girl there is nothing to look forward to. Fuck that.

The foot fetish thing is another strange one, don't get it all. I'd find it difficult to get off to that.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Foot fetish...that's one i don't understand either.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No, two chicks with strap ons is two chicks with strap ons. Two trannies fucking each other is two guys who missed a few hugs in life fucking each other. And I personally don't enjoy watching other guys shooting their loads, it's just a necessary evil when watching porn. I'm not judging you or anything, like what you like. I just find your reasoning interesting.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^Yo, to each their own bro.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> No, two chicks with strap ons is two chicks with strap ons. Two trannies fucking each other is two guys who missed a few hugs in life fucking each other. And I personally don't enjoy watching other guys shooting their loads, it's just a necessary evil when watching porn. I'm not judging you or anything, like what you like. I just find your reasoning interesting.


I'll be honest here, the load at the end is the main thing to me. Like if the girl gets covered in the stuff then it makes a lot of what went on before irrelevant.

I could probably get off to a ****** plowing a hot chick. Just throwing that out there guys.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> Foot fetish...that's one i don't understand either.


My old housemate has a foot fetish, whenever we talk about girls he will say things like "ohh, I bet she has really nice feet too" it was weird at first but I'm used to it now.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> I'll be honest here, the load at the end is the main thing to me. Like if the girl gets covered in the stuff then it makes a lot of what went on before irrelevant.
> 
> I could probably get off to a ****** plowing a hot chick. Just throwing that out there guys.


To each their own, everyone has their own thing. I personally love black/Indian (not Native American) woman. Always have. When watching scenes, I like the POV stuff better.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> To each their own, everyone has their own thing. I personally love black/Indian (not Native American) woman. Always have. When watching scenes, I like the POV stuff better.


Right on, who is your top girl then?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yea dude, who's your main?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have a feeling the conversation got a little too awkward.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










For those of you who don't know...

Bailey Jay


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



gothmog 3rd said:


> Amteur teen


Whut the actual fuck? lmao

I'ma have to use this thread again. I need new material, broski's.

Woah, ****** porn clearly makes you gay lol. Nothing wrong with that, but I can't get down with watching a girl have a dick. A girl with a strap on is fine. A girl with a dick is deceiving.

We off that? Oh, we off that already lol


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Loopee said:


> Whut the actual fuck? lmao
> 
> I'ma have to use this thread again. I need new material, broski's.
> 
> Woah, ****** porn clearly makes you gay lol. Nothing wrong with that, but I can't get down with watching a girl have a dick. A girl with a strap on is fine. A girl with a dick is deceiving.
> 
> We off that? Oh, we off that already lol


lol....


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah...awkward lol

Bailey Jay looks nice though. She's not softcore is she?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She started softcore, but she has a lot of hardcore out there!


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Did you guys know there's an armpit fetish? I thought that was hilarious


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I remember when Priya Rai was softcore. Love how those days have changed. I wish Next Door Nikki decided to take that step up lol

Armpit fetish? Like...how does that even work? lol


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> I have a feeling the conversation got a little too awkward.


I got this feeling as well.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dudes, this conversation got awkward on page 1 of this fucked up thread.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Fuck my life. Fuck my fucking life, man. Bailey Jay's shell is fine. So glad I didn't google image her ass, lol.

Fuck me, man.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lol...


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sounds like someone did just google image her ass....


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hey she has a really nice ass you can't argue that!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Loopee said:


> Fuck my life. Fuck my fucking life, man. Bailey Jay's shell is fine. So glad I didn't google image her ass, lol.
> 
> Fuck me, man.


I'm going to be 100% honest here, I've been fooled before when looking at pictures and it isn't fun. A few times I've clicked on what I thought was a decent looking chick's pictures, scrolled down to see the rest of them and then realized it was a dude. Again, not fun.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I'm going to be 100% honest here, I've been fooled before when looking at pictures and it isn't fun. A few times I've clicked on what I thought was a decent looking chick's pictures, scrolled down to see the rest of them and then realized it was a dude. Again, not fun.


LOL......


So how about that Tim Tebow hey? pretty over-rated if you ask me.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> Sounds like someone did just google image her ass....


Nah, I got a bit suspicious so first thing I saw was the wiki page. 

I'm not hating though. We're all into different things lol. It's just personally not for me. I've been caught a few times too. Video. It's too weird for me, lol


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Jatt Kidd said:


>


lol :bs:


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Val Venis slightly looks like a jacked Milfhunter lol


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LOL! thread over. Val Venis wins


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Val Venis stole parts of his gimmick from Rick Rude.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> Val Venis stole parts of his gimmick from Rick Rude.


Yeah. The good parts. All the shitty parts were from Val himself. Crazy ass Libertarian mother fuck.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> Val Venis stole parts of his gimmick from Rick Rude.


George Bush hates black people.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Went through thread, discovered Lexi Belle.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Late to the party.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's a terrible party. There are trannies though. So yea, that's something.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

alexis texas


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

TheDJK is going to start a ****** revolution on here. He's planting the seeds.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't trust some of y'all anymore lol

Anywho, does Emma Starr still do shit? lol

Edit: My gurl right here









If it's too big, just say. I'll edit it lol


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cliffy Byro said:


> asa akira is a dead ringer for gail kim.


 Asa Akira >>> Gail Kim.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That Texas picture is tremendous. Ridiculous arse to be fair, not sure if it's ridiculous in a good way or not.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What's not to be sure about, really.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

One of my fiance's friends looks exactly like Alexis Texas, it's pretty crazy how identical they look. She doesn't have DAT ASS, though. Few do though, so can't really hate on her.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Really I feel I shouldn't like buttocks that large, but it is strangely appealing. Plus she is wearing that visor all wrong. Vijay Singh would disapprove.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That's the correct way to wear a visor though, in the hood or scummy golf courses.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I suppose when you take into account her poolside surroundings I was a bit out of order to lament the positioning of her visor. My humblest apologies to Miss Texas, I shall tweet her now and apologise as personally as possible.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



DeadPresident18 said:


> alexis texas


All I have to say is:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Can't stop fapping to this chick. 










I would drag my balls through 1000 miles of broken glass just to lick her shadow.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Katja Kassin and Sandra Romain are back in the business. Yeah.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lexi belle is pretty boring tbf.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Mackenzee Pierce.


----------



## step73121

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I would have to go Dylan Ryder for this one


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

asa akira, alexis texas, kristina rose all in the same lesbian video.

i think i might die....


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



EGame said:


> Can't stop fapping to this chick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would drag my balls through 1000 miles of broken glass just to lick her shadow.


yes


----------



## WWE

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Less words, more pictures.


kbye

/stalker


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Fuko & Hitomi Tanaka


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Know what I hate about Japanese porn? The censors..

Hitomi is my girl though.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> I suppose when you take into account her poolside surroundings I was a bit out of order to lament the positioning of her visor. My humblest apologies to Miss Texas, I shall tweet her now and apologise as personally as possible.


 the great thing is she was in chicago where i live at for a porn expo and 2 things i noticed about her... her ass is that great and she is a very friendly person


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That's lovely to know. I like to know that the girl that I'm fapping to is pleasant.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't fap to snotty bitches either.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I had always heard that Jayden James was a massive cunt but she was on the Rogan Podcast and she seemed really cool, so that made me feel better. She's hot as fuck.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like to think while I'm fapping furiously whether or not the girl getting plowed can carry a decent conversation.

Plus Jayden turned down Ari Shaffir, so that's a massive plus for her.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, I really don't like him.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

He is a dick, the only one out of Rogan's crew who irritates me 90% of the time.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I didn't like a lot of Rogan's crew at first but they all grew on me. Duncan and Bert I couldn't stand at first, especially Duncan, but they grew on me. I cannot stand Ari. I hate the way he talks and he's just a giant lazy douche.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Joey is the single greatest man on earth who makes up for the rest of the posses misgivings anyway.

oh and...


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson is fucking hot.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> I like to think while I'm fapping furiously whether or not the girl getting plowed can carry a decent conversation.
> 
> Plus Jayden turned down Ari Shaffir, so that's a massive plus for her.


 when did this happen??? She just moved into my top 5 favorites just she rejeccted that dumbass


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Long story short, she invited Ari over, so Ari thought he was getting some, but really she just wanted his weed.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Awhile ago. I guess she invited him over to her house at like 2 am to smoke weed and he took it the wrong way. LMAO @ him actually thinking he had a shot in hell with her. He's beyond fugly.

T-C beat me to it.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella's gonna be getting more views on The Wire/Hub.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's going to be so sad if I get this, but you're referring to spankwire and pornhub, aren't you?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I watch lots porn but that confused me.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Awhile ago. I guess she invited him over to her house at like 2 am to smoke weed and he took it the wrong way. LMAO @ him actually thinking he had a shot in hell with her. He's beyond fugly.
> 
> T-C beat me to it.


i also agree but lets get back to the topic of favorite pornstars shall we???


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> It's going to be so sad if I get this, but you're referring to spankwire and pornhub, aren't you?


Yezzir. Think it's more sad that I had nicknamed em lol

Lacey still make shit? Haven't seen her in ages (damn, I'm sounding sad).


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lmao

pornhub is better than spankwire, imo. Lacey Duvall? No idea. She's alright, but Jada Fire is the queen of the black porn stars to me. It's not even fair how hot she is. Nyomi Banxxx is a very close second, that chick is ridiculous.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

how how ann marie rios







here is how she looks just incase


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

wut?


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> pornhub is better than spankwire, imo. Lacey Duvall? No idea. She's alright, but Jada Fire is the queen of the black porn stars to me. It's not even fair how hot she is. Nyomi Banxxx is a very close second, that chick is ridiculous.


I can co-sign that unless I'm on my iPod lol. Spankwire on the iPod>Pornhub on here. 

Jada is clearly the queen. It's just unfair with how fine that woman is. Flawless. I can generally watch the opening of her stuff too. Her voice gets me too lol


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> pornhub is better than spankwire, imo. Lacey Duvall? No idea. She's alright, but Jada Fire is the queen of the black porn stars to me. It's not even fair how hot she is. Nyomi Banxxx is a very close second, that chick is ridiculous.



Jada Fire is one of my favorites too. Tyra Moore is a close second.

I heard a rumor that Savannah Gold died recently. Is that true or false?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No, apparently she got her throat cut though and almost died.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> No, apparently she got her throat cut though and almost died.


I remember hearing that story. There's a new story about her dying from a brain aneurysm due to drinking. However, none of the adult film databases have updated her bio so I'm assuming that this one is false too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I fucking love Sinn Sage. She's a pro at everything she does. Nice thick white ass too.

In terms of ebony, because lord knows we can't ever get a good backstory (not that it matters...) in them (damn ni...), I'd say Kapri Styles, Melyssa Foxx, Lacey Duvalle, Sinammon, and Misty Stone. Hell, add in Jasmine Cashmire just because I need me a filthy bitch, once in a while.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kapri Styles has a hot face and an amazing ass and thank christ she got her tits done.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

In terms of ebony performers, I just can't get enough Sydney Capri.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Aw shit. How could I forget that light skin thickness named Mone Devine? :yum:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alanah Rae one of my recent favourites.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Heel said:


> Alanah Rae one of my recent favourites.


Good man. Though I saw some screencaps of her and some pervy old man (probably McQueen) and it's left a haunting impression.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

X videos is the place to be. For both iPod and computer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ The Man speaks the truth


----------



## Heel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> X videos is the place to be. For both iPod and computer.


Damn right.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> X videos is the place to be. For both iPod and computer.


The video quality is terrible compared to other sites though.


----------



## Wryder

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Probably Julia Bond, but I've recently gotten into amateur videos for some reason.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Julia Bond is back btw. She got a fuck load of tats since she left and lost some weight, she looks really good.


----------



## Wryder

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Oooooh. Gonna have to look this up. Haven't seen much from her in the last year or so.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> X videos is the place to be. For both iPod and computer.


I'll have to check, but my sites of choice is Spankwire, Pornhub and Mofosex (especially for the iPod)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

PornHub is the ultimate site, breh.

X Videos has poor quality, worse then X Hamster.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Never even heard about X Hamster but yeah, the video quality on X Videos is atrocious. Pornhub is pretty decent, as is ujizz, although I'm not a fan of the name tbh.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tube 8 is pretty cool too. Has better longer videos.

On a side note, getting pretty tired of bitches blatantly faking shit on videos now. I mean like it's been real blantant this year (coughpyriacough)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Priya can fake it all she wants, she gets a pass from me. Her demonic voice needs to go, though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I guess.

As for Mone Divine though:


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tyler Faith. Goddess.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I only watch on X videos. Quality never bothered me.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You can always just download from pirate bay and get it in all that HD goodness.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

you can pretty much get whatever you are looking for on Xvideos. No matter how weird it is.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Same with X Hamster.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

shyla stylez


----------



## Dynasty

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



GD said:


> shyla stylez


No Arab porn stars?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Winning™ said:


> Tube 8 is pretty cool too. Has better longer videos.
> 
> On a side note, getting pretty tired of bitches blatantly faking shit on videos now. I mean like it's been real blantant this year (coughpyriacough)


Worst porn star ever.

Dumb bitch who obviously does not enjoy her job and fakes everything for the $$.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She also sees dead people.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

does x videos give viruses? i was on tubegalore and that site rocks but i clicked on some other link like an idiot and got a mean ass virus!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Dynasty said:


> No Arab porn stars?


:lmao @ you thinking i am arab. so fucking stupid.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Role Model said:


> She also sees dead people.






Chan Hung said:


> does x videos give viruses? i was on tubegalore and that site rocks but i clicked on some other link like an idiot and got a mean ass virus!


No, it does have the latest videos and largest video database. 

brb no need to search for passes cuz xvideos has it all.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Saw her on Howard Stern, she was drunk as fuck (that's a given) and said some stuff about hearing ghosts and seeing them all the time, and that's why she drinks, to block it out. True story.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

A really hot porn star with an addiction issue to help block out things in her head? Unheard of.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Props to her. Seeing dead people is my excuse as well.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Which porn star sees dead people? Huh???


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gracie Glam is P good right now


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have a new found appreciation for the classic especially the stuff that came out in the late 80's like Honey Wilder and Christy Canyon era. That stuff is classic if you spend a lot of time watching porn and downloading it.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Speaking of old school, Nina Hartley still looks amazing.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> Speaking of old school, Nina Hartley still looks amazing.


ikr


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

got to give it up to Chyna she was great in her 1st vid.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Groce.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Negged


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Francesca Le is awesome.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

For you Sydneysiders, Ava Devine is coming to town. Prices start at just $700! If only Audrey Hollander, Tory Lane, Taryn Thomas or one of my other favourites came down and could be had at that price. Thoughts?


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ Ummm......


Seeya!


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think the link was broken, or he did that on purpose.

Not quite sure......


----------



## Saint 17

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ava Devine is a straight up whore, and that's why she's in my top ten.

Also, I can't get into porn with black dudes fucking anything. I love me some black females getting pounded out, but seeing a black dude pound something takes me out of it. Especially in compilations.

One of my favorite things to watch is oral creampie compilations, can't get enough of that shit, currently.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> For you Sydneysiders, *Ava Devine* is coming to town. Prices start at just $700! If only Audrey Hollander, Tory Lane, Taryn Thomas or one of my other favourites came down and could be had at that price. Thoughts?


mate, i wouldn't fuck her with your dick. she's not hot.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rush said:


> mate, i wouldn't fuck her with your dick. she's not hot.


This, she's gross. Legit wouldn't fuck her.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










Stoya...far too pretty for porn. Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> ^ Ummm......
> 
> 
> Seeya!


 What?!




Rush said:


> mate, i wouldn't fuck her with your dick. she's not hot.





Walls said:


> This, she's gross. Legit wouldn't fuck her.


 Good. I agree, she isn't hot... but it would be a story to tell. How often do you get a chance with a pornstar with her experience?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Evie Dellatossa don't ask me why.


----------



## Camille Léone

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Havana Ginger, Lisa Lee and Esperanza Gomez are tied for me.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Megan Coxxx is greeeeeat


----------



## Reilloc

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've stumble upon Kya Tropic last week and now I have an hankering for thick Asian adult performers. Also I know this thread is for known Pornstars, but I wanna bring up this woman that goes by the name Chloie Madison. I watch a video of her with Kym Wilde performing BDSM, and she has quite the look, "the average everyday random girl on the street" look that I always admire. Too bad she only may a few videos, and "blip" off the radar.

I wonder who else's fave starlet that's is not well known (or is) then disappear for likely reasons; quick buck, pursuit other carrers etc.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> What?!


In between your post and mine, someone posted a pic of Asa Akira and the image didn't show up but instead the image redirected to show an image of a pornsite with big throbbing dick on it. My comment was directed at poster, not you.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alexis Texas - Can't go wrong with dat ass and I mean datttt assss. She is pretty damnm hot as well, alot of the white girls with big asses in porn are buttafaces but she is sexy.

Isabella Soprano - I've had a thing for her starting back when she was on HBO's Cathouse. I like them thick white girls with a whooty.... lol whooty.

Carmella Bing - Not recent shit though cuz she blew up, stuff from several years ago.

Magdalene St. Michaels - MILF, no doubt.

Shyla Stylez
Lisa Ann
Raven Riley
Bree Olson
Ava Devine 
Aurora Snow
Savannah Stern


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> In between your post and mine, someone posted a pic of Asa Akira and the image didn't show up but instead the image redirected to show an image of a pornsite with big throbbing dick on it. My comment was directed at poster, not you.


 I understand.


----------



## MF83

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kayden Kross


----------



## marsbar83

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rachel Starr, Madison Ivy and Lolly Badcock.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kagney Linn Karter


Spoiler: KAGNEY


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Kagney Linn Karter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KAGNEY


Eh Joe, homie. I don't wanna see you get banned, but I'm not too sure the mods will like what's in the background of those photos.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You watch the background? :kobe


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> You watch the background? :kobe


There was a nice pair of knockers and some chick getting boned in the background. I was spoilt for choice.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shyla Styles is the best bitch in the business along with Gianna Michaels.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Madison Parker/Shyla Styles/Katy Caro to name a few


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Wagg said:


> Shyla Styles is the best bitch in the business along with Gianna Michaels.


Shyla is retired, unfortunately.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Shyla is retired, unfortunately.


Aww that is a shame. Thanks.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Shyla is retired, unfortunately.


She'll be back. They always come back. Unless she found religion.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

95% sure Eva Angelina is unretired, btw.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

For me it has to be Courtney Cummz, though to be honest, I would much rather she didnt have the boob job


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Kagney Linn Karter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KAGNEY


That first pic is like, the sexist picture i've ever seen.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nikki Rhodes...perfect. Natural Redhead, 5'1" freckles...insanely hot!


----------



## Team Technical

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cerbs


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

like ricki white too, but she hasn't done shit since the last aids in porn scare. unless she has it now, which would fucking suck...


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd go with Lela Star, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Razor Mike

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*









Amia Moretti


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^^i like!


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Razor Mike said:


> Amia Moretti


I just found someone new to fap too. My god she's amazing!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jynx Maze
Skin Diamond
Krystal Jordan 
Tory Lane
Courtney Cummz
Madison Ivy
Scarlett Pain
Jada Stevens


----------



## Razor Mike

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> I just found someone new to fap too. My god she's amazing!


You're welcome.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Madelyn Marie is just awesome.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



W.4.E said:


> Madelyn Marie is just awesome.


I have gotten into her more in/around the new year. When I first got into the media, I was a big Tera Patrick fan. Same with Nautica Thorn, though I've kinda tossed that aside. Now, I'm largely into Francesca Le. If you think blondes are more fun, it's Abbey Brooks.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rush said:


> mate, i wouldn't fuck her with your dick. she's not hot.


WTF this asian milf isnt hott to you


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Kitty Katy said:


> WTF this asian milf isnt hott to you


Definitely hot... Hotlinking, with a flashing picture I'm guessing isn't her.

In other news, I can't get the next page to load; Click the number, & it refreshes this one.

EDIT: Still tells me there is another page, but my post appears on the bottom of this one. No clue.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Never been here before. So this is where all the sad virgins go. So pathetic. My girl looks better than any of these bitches.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Never been here before. So this is where all the sad virgins go.


Easy to point-out a trend when you are the one that begins it.



Killswitch Stunner said:


> So pathetic. My girl looks better than any of these bitches.


Maybe you're right for the business; Best work happens when you are *LYING*... down.


----------



## randyorko

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lexi Belle (IMO the cutest pornstar ever)

Bree Olsen

Kagney Linn Karter

Gia Paloma (the early videos, I stopped liking her when she went blonde and got implants)

Nicole Brazzle (Cant find that many of her, but she has a strong country accent which for some reason turns me on, she could just talk dirty to me and I would be happy)

Faith Leon

Avy Scott

Madison Scott

Alexis Texas

Abbey Brooks

Penny Flame (retired)

Lisa Sparxxx (before she got really fat)

Natasha Nice

Nicole Ray

Sarah Stone

Angelina Castro

Ashlynn Brooke

Capri Anderson

Dylan Ryder

Eve Lawrence

Molly Cavalli

Madison James

Kaci Starr

Memphis Monroe

Phoenix Marie

Shawnee Lenee

Sophie Dee

Alyssa Hall


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Never been here before. So this is where all the sad virgins go. So pathetic. My girl looks better than any of these bitches.


Yeah, cause only virgins watch porn...


----------



## sjones8

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dee.

Nuff said.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Never been here before. So this is where all the sad virgins go. So pathetic. My girl looks better than any of these bitches.


lolno

Pics or gtfo.

To get back onto sites for a second, fuq (obviously dot com following) is honestly the only site you need. The number of categories is fucking insane. Most are really over the top and unneeded, but the variety is cray.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

jessica james


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cherokee D'Ass, Katja Kassin, Flower Tucci, Sophie Dee, Magdalene St Michaels, Autumn Moon, and Caroline Pierce.


----------



## Nick Logan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Almost forgot.

Ava Rose


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TGO™ said:


> To get back onto sites for a second, fuq (obviously dot com following) is honestly the only site you need. The number of categories is fucking insane. Most are really over the top and unneeded, but the variety is cray.


Checked the site, &... lolno


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i forgot one rachel starr


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



DeadPresident18 said:


> jessica ja*y*mes


Spelling corrected.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> Checked the site, &... lolno


_That's_ not variety?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TGO™ said:


> _That's_ not variety?


That's a variety of something alright. But you made it sound like "the only site you need". If you use that site, it reeks of desperation... And God knows how many STDs & who knows how many other things.


----------



## gohel50

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Never been here before. So this is where all the sad virgins go. So pathetic. My girl looks better than any of these bitches.


womp

nice one tough guy. you know the rules, if you act like you're too good for porn then most likely you watch it.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> That's a variety of something alright. But you made it sound like "the only site you need". If you use that site, it reeks of desperation... And God knows how many STDs & who knows how many other things.


I see your point. I was just trying to say it had shitloads of content. Wasn't claiming awesome quality. There's some gems though.



Bro said:


> womp
> 
> nice one tough guy. you know the rules, if you act like you're too good for porn then most likely you watch it.


EVERYONE watches porn, at least once.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Never been here before. So this is where all the sad virgins go. So pathetic. My girl looks better than any of these bitches.


Yeah sure....


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TGO™ said:


> I see your point. I was just trying to say it had shitloads of content. Wasn't claiming awesome quality. There's some gems though.


NO gems... Certainly a load of shit, though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Razor Mike said:


> Amia Moretti


She has to be a Latina, petite girl with a nice ass. (Y)


----------



## HBK15

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lexi Belle and Rachel Rotten


----------



## StraightEdged

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tia Tanaka


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



sonicsky said:


> Tia Tanaka


She was the one on that "Shot At..." show; Right? I would have to be shot... In the brain... Several times before I agreed to look at her for 2 more seconds.


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Never been here before. So this is where all the sad virgins go. So pathetic. My girl looks better than any of these bitches.


it's cool, i think my hands are sexy as fuck just like you homie!


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

For me

Nina Mercedez, Cherokee D'Ass, Lacey DuValle, Savanna Samson, Keri Windsor, and Lupe Fuentes


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I wonder nobody mentioned the Marcela sisters Jade & Nyomi


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've never heard of them at all but you need to check out Nicole Sheridan or even Jessica Drake, and trust me once you watch their movies, you will get horny fast

Or even Brooke Haven or Veronica Rayne


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann
Jayden Jaymes
Tori Black.

You can't go wrong with them three.


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

another is a chick named proxy paige, shes new in the biz but she is amazing, her asshole is elastic man! i would upload a pic bu they don't have any with her fully clothed or a penis in her mouth. im sure you all know how to use google!


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Trust me for all of us black men like myself, Cherokee D'Ass and Pinky XXX all day everyday


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nicole's good, but not too much in a row; Seems to get old fast. Same with Lisa.

Watched Veronica recently, & not bad. Also a fan of Jayden/Jessica Jaymes, Holly Halston, Britney Amber, Diamond Foxx, & the Rachels [Love, Roxx(x) & Starr].

On a related note, anyone else constantly getting screwed by this thread? Always tells me I'm on the next-to-last page, but when I click the next number, I get this one again.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


>


I quoted your post to ask who that was, but her name is in the pic description.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


>



What the fuck is that?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nicole Aniston apparently. Though I expect it was a rhetorical question since you said "what" not "who" :side:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alexis Texas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Alexis Texas


5 star booty. DAMN!!! (Y)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

wagg arent you too young for porn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



GD said:


> wagg arent you too young for porn


You never watched porn until you turned 18?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

id say Olivia O Lovely, Kelly Starr, Cherokee D'ass, Shyla Stylez, Phoenix Marie, Sara Jay and Kelly Divine's ass.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LExi Belle is pretty cool/

god i love chicks wearing tight boyshorts like that its amazing


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sarina Valentina is nice


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

We have a wise guy amongst us....


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> 5 star booty. DAMN!!! (Y)


Means little to me. Seriously, search her name on some sites, & every vid also has some form of the word "butt" in the title. I'm not against that in porn, but it's not a key part.

That said, we all know that (porn) is the only reason anyone cares about Kim Kardashian now.


----------



## dlb223

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Top 5 Favorite, No Specific Order:
Audrey Bitoni








Lexi Belle








Sarah Vandella








Tori Black








Faye Reagan


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> What the fuck is that?


 Are you referring to the extra sag in her panties? I know you don’t like thickness their like Eva Angelina, but that looks hot.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My Fave 5 in order!
Number 1: *Jayden Jaymes*









Number 2: *Audrey Bitoni*









Number 3: *Alanah Rae*









Number 4: *Bridgette B*









Number 5: *Dayna Vendetta*


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My favourites are Asa Akira and Rachel Starr.

Offtopic, this cap is from the Diesel SFW porn commercial. Does anyone know the name of this girl? :


----------



## DJ B.K.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My favorites:

Lacey Duvalle:









Alexis Amore:









Priya Rai:









Rachel Starr:









Shyla Stylez:









Jenaveve Jolie:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Like to add Aletta Ocean,Faye Reagan, and Allie Haze.

DJ B.K. all great choices you have posted


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*








tori black







london keyes







renae cruz


----------



## dlb223

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



DJ B.K. said:


> My favorites:
> 
> 
> Shyla Stylez:


JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESUS. That's actually kind of frightening


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

she look scary there


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

ok Bridgette B is actually great. she looks perfect


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm hesitating between Asa Akira and Nikki Hunter... hmm. Dunno


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Some of these girls look fucking awful lol.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



DJ B.K. said:


> My favorites:
> 
> Lacey Duvalle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Amore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priya Rai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenaveve Jolie:


:agreeY):yum:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I pretty happy Eva Angelina is back.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cleavage said:


> I pretty happy Eva Angelina is back.


We all saw that coming.



Bubz said:


> Some of these girls look fucking awful lol.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Doesn't Eva have two kids now?

super MILF


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sophie Dee is cute.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eva has 2 kids and went back? She is a freak for sure thou.


----------



## DJ B.K.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Replacing that scary shyla stylez photo with another one.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Uh yeah, that Shyla's pic is legendary.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Eva has 2 kids and went back? She is a freak for sure thou.


She looks better than she's ever looked on top of it. Shame she has massive beef curtains.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Haven't seen anything of Eva in a long ass time. 

Edit: Uma stone, she has a horrendous boob job, but other than that, she is hot.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I disagree.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tiffany Minx is perfect. MILF, every scene she's in she does anal and loves taking it in her ass. She does black guys doesn't matter. Great ass, great big real looking tits. Never seen a guy that fucked her ever drop a load on her face or ass that didn't unload the whole damn water tank. What a whore she is!


----------



## Word

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Most porn stars are ugly bitches with no self esteem. Fucking endless men for money, them bitches must go home crying.

Anyway, porn stars suck, I'm all for the amateur stuff, I dig that.


----------



## Suley

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shane Diesel.. DAT BBC :jay2


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Suley said:


> Shane Diesel.. DAT BBC :jay2


True dat but my role model as a white male would have to be Peter North. The baby face, the physique, the cum shot and a personality back in the day that would make 80's professional wrestlers jealous to boot. This man has made millions upon millions of dollars.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What do we all think of Brian Pumper?

I like that he is able to release rap albums in between releasing loads. Top man.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Tiffany Minx is perfect. MILF, every scene she's in she does anal and loves taking it in her ass. She does black guys doesn't matter. Great ass, great big real looking tits. Never seen a guy that fucked her ever drop a load on her face or ass that didn't unload the whole damn water tank. What a whore she is!


I've not really heard of her before but she looks quite dirty.



Word said:


> Most porn stars are ugly bitches with no self esteem. Fucking endless men for money, them bitches must go home crying.
> 
> Anyway, porn stars suck, I'm all for the amateur stuff, I dig that.


Let's be honest, there's a whole bunch of stunning pornstars.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jessie Rogers is pretty hot.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey is pretty good. Manley with the gang bangs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



just1988 said:


> I've not really heard of her before but she looks quite dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest, there's a whole bunch of stunning pornstars.


Won't lie thou, a majority of them are pretty damn ugly thou. Well, most of the supposed main stream ones.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Brea Bennett is where its at. Look her up, beautiful lady.


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Scarlett Fay because she looks like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Colin Delaney said:


> Scarlett Fay because she looks like Lindsay Lohan.


Mean Girls Lohan or druggie Lohan


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Mean girls thank god.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Tiffany Minx is perfect. MILF, every scene she's in she does anal and loves taking it in her ass. *She does black guys doesn't matter.* Great ass, great big real looking tits. Never seen a guy that fucked her ever drop a load on her face or ass that didn't unload the whole damn water tank. What a whore she is!


should there be any reason why she shouldn't do black guys?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Colin Delaney said:


> Scarlett Fay because she looks like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Plenty of this in this thread -


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:suarez2

in regards to the black guy thing


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I know that Alexis Texas won't fuck a black guy, unless that changed. I watched a video interview where she said she wouldn't do it because of her dad or something like that. Maybe I'm crazy on this one but I don't think so.

Edit - She's done a few black guys now, I was incorrect. I guess she changed her mind, but I know for the longest time she wouldn't do that or anal and now I guess she does both often. I'm not the biggest AT fan, so I don't really keep up with what she does. It's so scary how much she looks like my fiance's best friend, the resemblance is really fucking creepy. My fiance's friend doesn't have DAT ASS, but she has better tits than AT so I guess it evens out.


----------



## Mizaniac

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone seen Hailey Star? If so what do you think of her?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Samantha Saint is pretty hawt to bad she has an awful boob job


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Mizaniac said:


> Anyone seen Hailey Star? If so what do you think of her?


Never heard of her until now. She's pretty hot.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Colin Delaney said:


> Scarlett Fay because she looks like Lindsay Lohan.


Wonder which is the better actress.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I know that Alexis Texas won't fuck a black guy, unless that changed. I watched a video interview where she said she wouldn't do it because of her dad or something like that. Maybe I'm crazy on this one but I don't think so.
> 
> Edit - She's done a few black guys now, I was incorrect. I guess she changed her mind, but I know for the longest time she wouldn't do that or anal and now I guess she does both often. I'm not the biggest AT fan, so I don't really keep up with what she does. It's so scary how much she looks like my fiance's best friend, the resemblance is really fucking creepy. My fiance's friend doesn't have DAT ASS, but she has better tits than AT so I guess it evens out.


WAIT WAIT Alexis is doing IR now???


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Dark Kent said:


> WAIT WAIT Alexis is doing IR now???


Been doing it for a while. She started doing anal recently too


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



virus21 said:


> Been doing it for a while. She started doing anal recently too


Well good shit! Now if only Rachel Starr would follow her!


----------



## Skermac

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Amber Lynn, Ginger Lynn, Savannah, Seka, Ashlyn Gere


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

britney skye









briana banks


----------



## The Marine

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Racquel Darrian during the 80's and 90's until her retirement. After that was Jenna Jameson and Brianna Banks. Lately it has been Bree Olson and Sensi Pearl. Love me some Sensi Pearl.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not impressed by that extreme close-up of Britney Skye. She is pretty hot from a reasonable distance tho.


----------



## Lm2

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eddiefan said:


> Not impressed by that extreme close-up of Britney Skye. She is pretty hot from a reasonable distance tho.


damn man i didn't realise shes not that hot close up till you said something now, from a distance tho shes hot. damn close up picture


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i want picture prof of Alexis doing IR, plus she's been doing anal for like 4 years now. But it's always with the same guy.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

So google it.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Brandi Belle.










Would destroy.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Briana is a classic, Bree is hot. Not seeing anything about the girl in the close-up on last page. (And hate what pic does to my page/screen.)


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I know that Alexis Texas won't fuck a black guy, unless that changed. I watched a video interview where she said she wouldn't do it because of her dad or something like that. Maybe I'm crazy on this one but I don't think so.
> 
> Edit - She's done a few black guys now, I was incorrect. I guess she changed her mind, but I know for the longest time she wouldn't do that or anal and now I guess she does both often. I'm not the biggest AT fan, so I don't really keep up with what she does. It's so scary how much she looks like my fiance's best friend, the resemblance is really fucking creepy. My fiance's friend doesn't have DAT ASS, but she has better tits than AT so I guess it evens out.


Where's the proof man? I demand answers. I check up on Alexis Texas' newest photoshoots all the time and I haven't seen a single IR video or photos. So until I see that myself, I won't believe it. She doesn't need to do IR anyways.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I know that Alexis Texas won't fuck a black guy, unless that changed. I watched a video interview where she said she wouldn't do it because of her dad or something like that.


lol. So the fact that she's in the porn industry to begin with doesn't bother him but that does? Crazy.


----------



## Ron Paul 2012

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann, Jewel Denile, Ava Devine are my three fav of all time


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*








francesca le. Hot ass milf and the face the she puerto rican is a huge plus


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



chronoxiong said:


> Where's the proof man? I demand answers. I check up on Alexis Texas' newest photoshoots all the time and I haven't seen a single IR video or photos. So until I see that myself, I won't believe it. She doesn't need to do IR anyways.


Again, just fucking google it. It's what I did.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> lol. So the fact that she's in the porn industry to begin with doesn't bother him but that does? Crazy.


It's the same case with Priya Rai. That Brandi Belle girl looks cute in that pic. For anybody who likes the Latina girls, Marcelinha Moraes looks nice from head to toe imo.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jenaveve Jolie


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

EDIT: double post, sorry.


----------



## Daesim

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

T-C, seriously dude. I haven't laughed that hard in years. You are fucking brilliant. There should be a hall of fame for greatest troll posts of all time...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/555311-favourite-porn-star-16.html

Dude starts using smark terms to describe Evan Stone, and he suckers in a couple too-dumb to live posters right off the bat, and then it just builds up to pure win. It was _awesome_.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Daesim said:


> T-C, seriously dude. I haven't laughed that hard in years. You are fucking brilliant. There should be a hall of fame for greatest troll posts of all time...
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/555311-favourite-porn-star-16.html
> 
> Dude starts using smark terms to describe Evan Stone, and he suckers in a couple too-dumb to live posters right off the bat, and then it just builds up to pure win. It was _awesome_.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

That was fucking ace.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

(Y) Jenaveve Jolie.

Oh and the master squirter herself Cytheera.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



DeadPresident18 said:


> francesca le. Hot ass milf and the face the she puerto rican is a huge plus


All agreed.

Also, Esperanza Gomez.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Again, just fucking google it. It's what I did.


I did and I can't believe it. This is my reaction to it:


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Why is Alexis Texas doing IR such a big deal? They all do it eventually because clearly they make a lot of money off it. Can't believe this would be an issue for anyone.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey, Lacey Duvalle, Cytherea (check her out), Lela Star, Candice Nicole and Aliana Love.


----------



## GR Choke

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


























































































1. Ashlynn Brooke
2. Rachel Roxx
3. Eve Lawrence (Best Ever Tits)
4. Faye Reagan
5. April O'Neill
6. Lisa Ann
7. Nikki Benz
8. Tiffany Price
9. Shyla Stylez
10. Diamond Foxx
11. Krystal Steal

btw in no particular order


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Brea Bennett is where its at. Look her up, beautiful _lady_.


 You’re in the wrong thread, guy.


----------



## The Marine

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I forgot about Brandi Talore. Love watching her stuff too. Them titties and she is hot.


----------



## Devon Blackstone

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sophie Dee


----------



## DJ B.K.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> Briana is a classic, Bree is hot. Not seeing anything about the girl in the close-up on last page. (And hate what pic does to my page/screen.)


Briana Banks is my all the favorite. Doesn't get any hotter than her back in her prime as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## vamp1ro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rachel Rotten


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Whoever is on the front on youjizz I don't care lol. Gotta have some big titties though.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone like Bunny Cruz? she's chubby but I find her smoking.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rated R™ said:


> Anyone like Bunny Cruz? she's chubby but I find her smoking.


Shes got a hell of a rack thats for sure (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



GR Choke said:


>


(Y)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Remy LaCroix is my kinda girl


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> should there be any reason why she shouldn't do black guys?


If there was no reason people wouldn't get turned on by it including the performers. Just watch a Milfs Like It Black porn and you'll see what I'm talking about. Black guys on mature white woman a fun niche. And yes even in 2012 there's a wrongness factor, probably because it's porn versus real life where there's less of a problem with it when two people love each other.


----------



## Daesim

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I used to work in a porn shop, New Flix videos over in Indianapolis. One of the best gigs ever for a young guy starting out in the world, I'm telling you. (Except for when I had to restock, the uh...male. Product.) Anyway, I was there for six months, and something I learned my first day on the job was that the black product (Interracial, and black on black) moved the most numbers. It's so weird too because all the really famous performers are all either white or asian, but when it comes down to it, companies that cater to black audiences make the most money.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rachel Roxx










Shawna Lenee










Rachel Starr










Briana Banks (great oral skills)










Emma Starr (I'm a MILF guy, proudly)










Devon Michaels (see Briana Banks)










Phoenix Marie (dem tits, dat ass!)










Gianna Michaels










'Wifey' from Wifey's World


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah Phoenix Marie is the total package for sure. amazingly hot.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Brianna Banks is still smokin' hot, even after decades of abusing alcohol, drugs, weeds, pills, anal and domestic viloence by Bobby Vitale. Nothing but love for her. Legend.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Brianna Banks is still smokin' hot, even after decades of abusing alcohol, drugs, weeds, pills, anal and domestic viloence by Bobby Vitale. Nothing but love for her. Legend.


has that shit really happened to her?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Absolutely. 90s were fucking awesome.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Brianna Banks is still smokin' hot, even after decades of abusing alcohol, drugs, weeds, pills, anal and domestic viloence by Bobby Vitale. Nothing but love for her. Legend.


Plastic surgery works wonders. Not in the case for Jenna Jameson though.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> Plastic surgery works wonders. Not in the case for Jenna Jameson though.


Regardless of history, will always prefer Brianna to Jenna. Also, like Rachel [Rox(x) or Starr], Phoenix, & Ashlynn(e).

Just read last night where Julia Ann is Tweeting back-&-forth with Mick Foley... I don't wanna think about what that might mean.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Naomi Banxxx









Cherokee D Ass









Miss Panther









Lisa Ann









Tracy Lords









Linda Lovelace









James "child molester weirdo" Deean









Lexington Steele


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Daesim said:


> I used to work in a porn shop, New Flix videos over in Indianapolis. One of the best gigs ever for a young guy starting out in the world, I'm telling you. (Except for when I had to restock, the uh...male. Product.) Anyway, I was there for six months, and something I learned my first day on the job was that the black product (Interracial, and black on black) moved the most numbers. It's so weird too because all the really famous performers are all either white or asian, but when it comes down to it, companies that cater to black audiences make the most money.


I did not know that. I guess that kind of stuff really sells then. Whatever floats the boat.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Never heard of Tiffany six, but apparently...



> A teacher had been sacked after her pupils discovered her porn star past and began furiously downloading her videos.
> The 31-year-old woman was working as a science teacher at a California middle school, apparently without incident.
> However, her pupils discovered her previous career was of a rather different variety, and included hardcore porn appearances under the stage name of “Tiffany Six,” appearing as recently as 2009 in such classics as “Big Sausage Pizza,” “Tiffany Six Stacked Blonde With Amazing Breasts” and “Tiffany Goes For a Ride On Black Cock.”
> Naturally they began viewing all her appearances to confirm this, and the matter was soon brought to the attention of the authorities.
> The school administration’s response was to sack her for immorality, though whilst acknowledging she had done nothing wrong in a legal sense:
> “Maybe it’s not a crime as far as the penal code is concerned, but we feel it’s a crime as far as moral turpitude is concerned.”
> Although technically only subject to disciplinary suspension, it is hard to see her being offered another teaching post when the slightest search for her name online brings up the case. Whether she has or intends any legal recourse is not clear.
> The school is rather futilely warning parents not to let their poor little sons poison their minds with the evils of sex using their teacher’s porn:
> “[We are] asking teachers to discourage the children from searching for and/or visiting these inappropriate sites. We ask that you be particularly vigilant over the next few days with respect to the Internet content being accessed by your child on his or her telephone or other Internet-ready device.”


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



AmerigoCorleone said:


> 1. *Sasha Grey*, 2. *Lacey Duvalle*, 3. *Cytherea* (check her out), 4. *Lela Star*, 5. *Candice Nicole* and 6. *Aliana Love*.


*1.* 

Attributes: Best worker, tries anything, will do anybody




























*2. *

Attributes: Best blowjobs, amazing breasts, takes control




























*3.*

Attributes: Squirts at an unbelievable rate




























*4.*

Attributes: Amazing lesbian scenes, great breasts




























*5.*

Attributes: great worker, nice all-around body




























*6.*

Attributes: Best ass-play, gorgeous skin


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Meh not a huge fan of Sasha Grey. She is really dirty though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Never heard of her either. It baffles my mind that some punk middle school kid who's not suppose to be on sites like that can find out that his teacher of all people was in porn. I'm sure the school didn't know about it but if somebody did find out and it got rumored around I'm sure it didn't matter anyways because the kids at that age are not suppose to even know what porn is really. Now that they do they had no choice but to fire her.



> I used to work in a porn shop, New Flix videos over in Indianapolis. One of the best gigs ever for a young guy starting out in the world, I'm telling you. (Except for when I had to restock, the uh...male. Product.) Anyway, I was there for six months, and something I learned my first day on the job was that the black product (Interracial, and black on black) moved the most numbers. It's so weird too because all the really famous performers are all either white or asian, but when it comes down to it, companies that cater to black audiences make the most money.


Bottom line whites are too embarrassed to go into a adult xxx shop run by black people in a urban area with black woman going in buying dildos, porn dvd's, lingerie, and what not like it's milk and bread at the grocery store. White people just buy online and same with everybody else for the most part. Besides where I live the closest adult store is around the outskirts of the inner city and I'm way out in the country with none around.


----------



## RD25

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jesse Jane 










Daisy Marie










Gabriella Fox 










Alektra Blue










Lichelle Marie 










Nikki Benz










BTW Anyone else think 2009 Carmella Bing looks like a Brie Bella?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

with bigger boobs.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Carmella is fatter than holy hell now and shouldn't even step foot out of the house until she gets her shit together, let alone be on film. She had one of the hottest bodies ever, such a shame.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RD25 said:


> BTW Anyone else think 2009 Carmella Bing looks like a Brie Bella?


For a second there, I thought you'd posted another picture of a pornstar.


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

New Fav: Angelina Valentine










:cahill


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Carmella is fatter than holy hell now and shouldn't even step foot out of the house until she gets her shit together, let alone be on film. She had one of the hottest bodies ever, such a shame.


I heard she lost a bunch of weight.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sara Jay, Mya G, Ricki White, Ricki Raxxx


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does anyone else find it sexy when porn stars wear heels when getting fucked or giving blowjobs?

Also Sasha Grey is my favourite! :yum:


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> *Does anyone else find it sexy when porn stars wear heels when getting fucked or giving blowjobs?*
> 
> Also Sasha Grey is my favourite! :yum:


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Also when a chick is getting nailed topless with a mini skirt it's so sexy!
Fully nude doesn't mean better!

(Y)


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Chyna :troll:troll:troll


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Also when a chick is getting nailed topless with a mini skirt it's so sexy!
> *Fully nude doesn't mean better!*
> 
> (Y)


Couldn't agree more with this. Some reason I MUCH prefer it when there's some sort of clothes on :lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What other clothes do you guys think makes a chick look sexy while getting nailed? 

(Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Is it gay if dicks turn me on?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Sara Jay, Mya G, Ricki White, Ricki Raxxx


All great choices specially Jay and Raxx (Y)



RevolverSnake said:


> Is it gay if dicks turn me on?


If its the ONLY thing that turns you on then it may be.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



A-C-P said:


> All great choices specially Jay and Raxx (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> If its the ONLY thing that turns you on then it may be.


no, obviously hot woman turn me on aswell but I like looking at dicks.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> no, obviously hot woman turn me on aswell but I like looking at dicks.


Not gay then (in my book) but hey whatever does it for ya man, but just a warning there will be people on here that are going to flame you for it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I read somewhere that it is rather normal to be aroused by dicks as they have a very strong sexual presence


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> I read somewhere that it is rather normal to be aroused by dicks as they have a very strong sexual presence


Not that theres anything wrong with that :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't like porno with tiny dicks in them, if that counts for anything. I'm also straight. Tiny dicks just make a porno all the more unbelievable.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



You're Pretty Good said:


> I don't like porno with tiny dicks in them, if that counts for anything. I'm also straight. Tiny dicks just make a porno all the more unbelievable.


The tiny penis turns you off doesn't it? Haha.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



GR Choke said:


>


Nice one.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> no, obviously hot woman turn me on aswell but I like looking at dicks.





You're Pretty Good said:


> I don't like porno with tiny dicks in them, if that counts for anything. I'm also straight. Tiny dicks just make a porno all the more unbelievable.


Here is my theory:

a lot of guys prefer watching a porno that involves a guy with a big dick not because they are gay but it enhances the viewing experience.

Think about it!

Bigger dick = hornier chick = tighter fit = better viewing experience 


Simple!

(Y)


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Here is my theory:
> 
> a lot of guys prefer watching a porno that involves a guy with a big dick not because they are gay but it enhances the viewing experience.
> 
> Think about it!
> 
> Bigger dick = hornier chick = tighter fit = better viewing experience
> 
> 
> Simple!
> 
> (Y)


That explanation is just taking the easy way out so you don't really have to question yourself.

Do two tests. 

1. Open up two videos. On one video the man has a small penis and on the other the man is average or larger. The women have to be equally attractive.

2. Open up two videos. On one video the man is fat, on the other video the man is in good shape. The women have to be equally attractive.

If the second video of each test aroused you more than the first then maybe you should start seriously questioning your sexuality.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



AmerigoCorleone said:


> That explanation is just taking the easy way out so you don't really have to question yourself.
> 
> Do two tests.
> 
> 1. Open up two videos. On one video the man has a small penis and on the other the man is average or larger. The women have to be equally attractive.
> 
> 2. Open up two videos. On one video the man is fat, on the other video the man is in good shape. The women have to be equally attractive.
> 
> If the second video of each test aroused you more than the first then maybe you should start seriously questioning your sexuality.


Well put it this way the chicks enjoy themselves better when their with a guy with a big dick compared to their fake and unenthusiastic they are when they are put in a porno with a guy that has a small dick.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Nice one.


Yeah she is very cute!
Her tits are awesome.

(Y)


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> What other clothes do you guys think makes a chick look sexy while getting nailed?
> 
> (Y)


2 things that I love:

Girls wearing Fishnets

Girls wearing Heels


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> What other clothes do you guys think makes a chick look sexy while getting nailed?
> 
> (Y)


if find it sexy when the chick pulls her panties to one side while getting nailed!!!

anyone else like this????

(Y)


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Well put it this way the chicks enjoy themselves better when their with a guy with a big dick compared to their fake and unenthusiastic they are when they are put in a porno with a guy that has a small dick.


Choose videos that have an equal setting and outcome but with the options I set in the tests.

Don't chicken out.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



AmerigoCorleone said:


> Choose videos that have an equal setting and outcome but with the options I set in the tests.
> 
> Don't chicken out.


Alright fine I was wrong.
If the chick is attractive then it wouldn't matter since I will be look at her.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bro said:


> 2 things that I love:
> 
> *Girls wearing Fishnets*
> Girls wearing Heels


This....very much so this.

Also, love girls in glasses....(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> This....very much so this.
> 
> Also, love girls in glasses....(Y)


As in reading glasses?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> As in reading glasses?


Yes reading glasses! Love it...so fucking hot!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> Yes reading glasses! Love it...so fucking hot!


Same... I love the sexy librarian/teacher look!


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Same... I love the sexy librarian/teacher look!


The teacher look is up there for me...but the nerd look is higher up when they wear glasses.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> if find it sexy when the chick pulls her panties to one side while getting nailed!!!
> 
> anyone else like this????
> 
> (Y)





theDJK said:


> This....very much so this.
> 
> Also, love girls in glasses....(Y)


(Y). Especially the Glasses.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> The teacher look is up there for me...but the nerd look is higher up when they wear glasses.


Yes... the nerd look is good too.
Take AJ for example she looks soooo sexy when she wears her glasses.

(Y)


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yes... the nerd look is good too.
> Take AJ for example she looks soooo sexy when she wears her glasses.
> 
> (Y)


If my sig pic doesn't tell you, I'm a huge AJ fan...ever since her WSU days...She's so fucking sexy, even more when she wears her glasses.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> If my sig pic doesn't tell you, I'm a huge AJ fan...ever since her WSU days...She's so fucking sexy, even more when she wears her glasses.


She's Latina right?.... That would explain why she has a nice big ass on her small body.

(Y)


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> She's Latina right?.... That would explain why she has a nice big ass on her small body.
> 
> (Y)


She is part Latina yes and it definitely explains the roudness of her butt on her small body frame thats for sure.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori Black:




























Kayden Kross:




























Stoya:




























Priya Rai:




























Jennifer White:


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> She's Latina right?.... That would explain why she has a nice big ass on her small body.
> 
> (Y)


It's obvious...oh so obvious...it's a great and wonderful thing!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



AmerigoCorleone said:


> Tori Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayden Kross:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priya Rai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer White:


(Y)
The second to last is my favourite!
Off topic: your lesnar sig is awesome


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd have to say the first pic is my fave, since I'm a sucker for pubic hair! (Y) :yum


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have a question I would to to ask you guys!
Do you see any of the current WWE Divas/TNA Knockouts doing porn in the future?
I seriously think Maxine would..... and how sexy will that be!!!!!!


(Y)


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Brianna Banks is still smokin' hot, even after decades of abusing alcohol, drugs, weeds, pills, anal and domestic viloence by Bobby Vitale. Nothing but love for her. Legend.


Damn, how do you know she did all those drugs? I can't find anything on it.


----------



## sean901

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jennifer White Damn shes hot


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I honestly doubt any WWE Diva will ever be in the situation where they would ever HAVE to do porn to make a living, and honestly I really don't see any of them doing it. But I can definitely see why you would think Maxine would (and I would definitely check it out if she did)

Nude photo shoot at some point if they were ever released from the WWE sure, but not actualy porn movies.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I have a question I would to to ask you guys!
> Do you see any of the current WWE Divas/TNA Knockouts doing porn in the future?
> I seriously think Maxine would..... and how sexy will that be!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (Y)


I can see Maxine doing porn, also Angelina Love doing it as well, just because she looks like a porn star. Someone who's willing to take it...for the love of the performance.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



A-C-P said:


> I honestly doubt any WWE Diva will ever be in the situation where they would ever HAVE to do porn to make a living, and honestly I really don't see any of them doing it. But I can definitely see why you would think Maxine would (and I would definitely check it out if she did)


I guess your right!
Kelly Kelly could be a possibility!
Would love to see Maryse do porn....Damn!!!!!


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I 4see K2 actually doing porn after she hits rock bottom and is let go from the WWE, and can't do shit cuz no one gives a shit about her for her to do anything else. She's sexy, but not attractive in anyway.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> I 4see K2 actually doing porn after she hits rock bottom and is let go from the WWE, and can't do shit cuz no one gives a shit about her for her to do anything else. She's sexy, but not attractive in anyway.


LOL.
I can also see Velvet Sky doing porn. I could be wrong but velvet hasn't posed nude before?...right?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> LOL.
> I can also see Velvet Sky doing porn. I could be wrong but velvet has posed nude before?...right?


I'm not sure. but no for a fact that both Mickie James and Gail Kim have posed nude (explicit softcore) in the past.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cindy Hope, and Boroka Borres.


----------



## Daesim

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Bottom line whites are too embarrassed to go into a adult xxx shop run by black people in a urban area with black woman going in buying dildos, porn dvd's, lingerie, and what not like it's milk and bread at the grocery store. White people just buy online and same with everybody else for the most part. Besides where I live the closest adult store is around the outskirts of the inner city and I'm way out in the country with none around.


Ha, you'd be surprised! The majority of white customers we got were couples. Indianapolis is a glorified small town, and we're not too judgmental about people buying their wank material. Folks running by the porn shop on their way out to dinner is pretty common. We just don't bring it up in conversation.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



A-C-P said:


> I honestly doubt any WWE Diva will ever be in the situation where they would ever HAVE to do porn to make a living, and honestly I really don't see any of them doing it. But I can definitely see why you would think Maxine would (and I would definitely check it out if she did)
> 
> Nude photo shoot at some point if they were ever released from the WWE sure, but not actualy porn movies.


Maybe not have to, but want to. Candice Michelle.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Daesim said:


> Ha, you'd be surprised! The majority of white customers we got were couples. Indianapolis is a glorified small town, and we're not too judgmental about people buying their wank material. Folks running by the porn shop on their way out to dinner is pretty common. We just don't bring it up in conversation.


I'm not buying it.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maybe not have to, but want to. Candice Michelle.


Very true, good point (Y) still don't see which ones would WANT to, but a valid point one the less


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I have a question I would to to ask you guys!
> Do you see any of the current WWE Divas/TNA Knockouts doing porn in the future?
> I seriously think Maxine would..... and how sexy will that be!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (Y)


Yeah I see where your coming from with Maxine but I think it's more of a fantasy for us. Most pornstars do porn for certain reasons and there's a million pretty model sluttilicious looking type of girls out there but it doesn't mean they will be doing porn especially if they were on WWE tv trying to become diva wrestlers. Chyna is the only exception as she's a total fuck up. Making professional wrestling and the adult entertainment business look like total lowlifes in the process as if they didn't before Chyna.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The divas who don't succeed might eventually end up in porn, but those that even achieve moderate success don't really have to since they will find some work. Of course they would if they really wanted to do it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eddiefan said:


> The divas who don't succeed might eventually end up in porn, but those that even achieve moderate success don't really have to since they will find some work. Of course they would if they really wanted to do it.


Big difference between going from Tylene Buck "porn" to Taylor Rain all out anal scenes. Just can't see it happening with any divas currently unless it's something far down the line when their current run in the company is no longer remembered or relevant in the slightest bit.


----------



## blairo32

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My top pics right now in no order.

Audrey Bitoni








Gracie Glame








Abella Anderson








Tasha Reign








Tiffany Star








Lexi Belle








Kagney Linn karter








April O'Neil








Lexi Diamond


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Asa Akira


----------



## Daesim

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



AmerigoCorleone said:


> I'm not buying it.


They're called "regulars" dude.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann









Audrey Bitoni









Bridgette B









Pyria Rai









Eva Angelina









Sophie Dee









Jenna Presley









Alexis Amore









Jenaveve Jolie


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My co-worker got totally embarrassed today.

He called me Jada Fire by accident (my name is Jade).

He turned all red in the face and said he didn't know why he just did that but it was embarrassing because I knew who that was and he didn't think I did.


Plenty of lulz were had.


I also reminded him that my skin is a little too.....white to be Jada.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^Freudian slip, yo! 

My lady possibly watches more porn than I do, in fact she was watching it on my Macbook in bed one night, I went to class the next morning and opened my Mac, unbeknownst to me she hadn't close chrome the night prior, talk about red faced.

I'm attempting to cut down on my porn viewing, a week off from class with fuck all to do is not the best way to avoid porn....


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alanah Rae:










Lexi Diamond:










Raven Alexis:










Liza Del Sierra:










Sarah Vandella:










Riley Steele:










Black Angelika:










Bethany Benz:










Jynx Maze:










Abella Anderson:


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alanah Rae or Isabella Soprano. I have a thing for dark hair and light eyes. 

AJ is hot but way too skinny. She looks like she had the body of a 15 year old. She could put on some lbs. Not that I'd turn her down haha.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Damn love the last pic with the fishnets.

......

new questions for you guys:

Favourite sexual action (anal,blowjob etc.....)
favourite sexual position/style (doggie style, legs up, sideways etc.....)

(Y)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Damn love the last pic with the fishnets.
> 
> ......
> 
> new questions for you guys:
> 
> Favourite sexual action (anal,blowjob etc.....)
> favourite sexual position/style (doggie style, legs up, sideways etc.....)
> 
> (Y)




PLAYING WITH MY BOOBIES

RIDE 'EM, COWBOY


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have to second the girl on top. Without a doubt.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> My co-worker got totally embarrassed today.
> 
> He called me Jada Fire by accident (my name is Jade).
> 
> He turned all red in the face and said he didn't know why he just did that but it was embarrassing because I knew who that was and he didn't think I did.
> 
> 
> Plenty of lulz were had.
> 
> 
> I also reminded him that my skin is a little too.....white to be Jada.



You should be overwhelmingly flattered. Hottest porn star ever, imo.

As far as those questions go:

1. Anal is pretty goddamn amazing. I've convinced every girl I've ever been with to do it and every single one of them ended up liking it as much as regular sex, if not more. I get it regularly, so can't complain.

2. Doggy or reverse cowgirl. Both are visually pleasing.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anal is ok. I'd rather be a front door guess to be honest though. 

Good head is amazing. But poor head is like a trip to the dmv....time consuming and boring


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have a head story for you guys that wasn't pleasent.

So, a few years ago I was talking to this chick online for awhile and she really wanted some. Thinking she was just fucking around, I gave her my home address. An hour later she showed up, to my surprise. So we're upstairs a short time later and I realized I had no condoms. She wanted me to raw dog it and pull out, I wasn't going to do that. So I orally took care of her and then it was my turn. I'm well hung (believe me or don't, I don't give a fuck) and she had a tiny mouth on top of it. I told her to watch her teeth, she took it for some fucking reason like I said "use more teeth" and she absolutely shredded my dick. Not joking either, it fucking hurt like hell. I had three cuts running up my shaft from it. By this point I got a little mad (understandably) and kicked her out. True story.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I have a head story for you guys that wasn't pleasent.
> 
> So, a few years ago I was talking to this chick online for awhile and she really wanted some. Thinking she was just fucking around, I gave her my home address. An hour later she showed up, to my surprise. So we're upstairs a short time later and I realized I had no condoms. She wanted me to raw dog it and pull out, I wasn't going to do that. So I orally took care of her and then it was my turn. I'm well hung (believe me or don't, I don't give a fuck) and she had a tiny mouth on top of it. I told her to watch her teeth, she took it for some fucking reason like I said "use more teeth" and she absolutely shredded my dick. Not joking either, it fucking hurt like hell. I had three cuts running up my shaft from it. By this point I got a little mad (understandably) and kicked her out. True story.


Haha ouch bro. 

First girl I dated in HS did that to me. I'm doing alright down there as well and she just couldn't do anything right. She gave terrible head. At the time I thought it was good/normal but no it was an awful experience. I dont feel bad saying that now because she turned out to be a huge skank....which makes me wonder why she didnt give better head?


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Where is ViolenceIsGolden when we need him?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rated R™ said:


> Damn, how do you know she did all those drugs? I can't find anything on it.


Trust me, I know.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sunny leone.


----------



## Here To There

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Still waiting on Christina Hendricks to do a porno. When she does, she will be my favorite porn star cuz aint nobody gonna beat that.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> My co-worker got totally embarrassed today.
> 
> He called me Jada Fire by accident (my name is Jade).
> 
> He turned all red in the face and said he didn't know why he just did that but it was embarrassing because I knew who that was and he didn't think I did.
> 
> 
> Plenty of lulz were had.
> 
> 
> I also reminded him that my skin is a little too.....white to be Jada.


Dude clearly faps it to 'Jada' on a regular basis.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Damn love the last pic with the fishnets.
> 
> ......
> 
> new questions for you guys:
> 
> Favourite sexual action (anal,blowjob etc.....)
> favourite sexual position/style (doggie style, legs up, sideways etc.....)
> 
> (Y)


Woops! my bad.
I should have been more specific with my question!
What I meant to ask is 

favourite action IN PORN
favourite Position Style IN PORN

Also I remember this video that I watched a while ago which involved a white chick with a brownish pussy, which I found weird (not in a bad way but in an interesting way!)

Has anyone seen anything like this?

(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Another Question:

Favourite Porn Location? (House, Outdoor etc......

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cowgirl, and the location, never really cared all that much, outdoor poolside, I guess.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cowgirl, and the location, never really cared all that much, outdoor poolside, I guess.


Yeah poolside is awesome!
Also to add to one of my previous statements that a chick getting nailed with only socks on is sooo sexy.

(Y)


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Couldn't agree more with this. Some reason I MUCH prefer it when there's some sort of clothes on :lol


I believe I said this several pages ago... Prefer something left to imagination, at least to start.

Also, not sure why so many vids I find have a lot of guy doing stuff to female before she even takes her shirt off (or anything else on either of them)... I thought guys were a large % of porn audience.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Is it gay if dicks turn me on?


No, It's not gay it's bi-sexual. Dicks have sexual appearences it's a fact of life.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



James Curran said:


> No, It's not gay it's bi-sexual. Dicks have sexual appearences it's a fact of life.


Respectfully disagree. They have obvious uses (in bathrooms,)... If you get aroused, either gay or bi.


----------



## Jigsaw

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*






Video might be relevant :side:


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

If a dick turns you on, you're probably gay and just haven't accepted it yet. Also, it's almost impossible for guys to be bi. They almost always end up with a man in the end and that's just a step they take on their path to accepting it. Girls can be bi all day and it means absolutely nothing. If a guy is bi, he's almost always truely gay and hasn't accepted it yet.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> If a dick turns you on, you're probably gay and just haven't accepted it yet. Also, it's almost impossible for guys to be bi. They almost always end up with a man in the end and that's just a step they take on their path to accepting it. Girls can be bi all day and it means absolutely nothing. *If a guy is bi, he's almost always truely gay and hasn't accepted it yet.*


1] "Everything is possible; Just not always probable." Also, don't post opinion as though it is fact.

Would also say to speak for yourself, but re-read boldface part, & realized you were.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'll post my opinions however the fuck I want and to me they are facts from what I've seen. A girl can be bi and it's absolutely nothing. When a guy is bi, it's completely different. I don't have to be bi to know that, nor am I. Save you're fucking grade 3 insults for someone else.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Take the kinsey test if you ain't sure LOL


----------



## Here To There

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



James Curran said:


> No, It's not gay it's bi-sexual. Dicks have sexual appearences it's a fact of life.


Bi-sexual IS gay. Just saying.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Another one of my favorite porn stars is Keri Windsor, and Havana Ginger


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I remember this scene with a tight Latina being pounded on a boat. I think it was Amia Moretti. Good scene. (Y)


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've added a new one being Remy Lacroix. I was really into Holly Michaels as well, but she started doing only G/G which bores me.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I'll post my opinions however the fuck I want and to me they are facts from what I've seen.


You say that while (in the same sentence!) admitting they are opinions.

Also, I have no problem with you posting your opinions in any way, shape, or form, as long as you admit that's what they are.



Walls said:


> A girl can be bi and it's absolutely nothing. When a guy is bi, it's completely different.


Clearly; One is a guy, & one is a girl.



Walls said:


> I don't have to be bi to know that


But it probably helps.



Walls said:


> , nor am I.


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but weren't you the poster who referred to a guy just not knowing/admitting it yet?



Walls said:


> Save you're fucking grade 3 insults for someone else.


1] Save your apostrophes for when they are necessary/correct.

2] Sorry if I am writing too intelligently for you.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> no, obviously hot woman turn me on aswell but I like looking at dicks.


I think looking at dicks besides your own and enjoying it to the point your looking at solo pictures of Ron Jeremy is more gay than fucking another dude in itself. To me that's not gay at all as it could just be two horny dudes with no morals or self esteem trying it up the butt hole together. While actually liking to look at another mans penis or need the feel of it in your ass or some shit is pretty gay.

Man/Man is gay no matter what. Man/Woman in femdom acts is not gay. Just a excuse to not call yourself gay but still engage yourself into feminent sexual acts. Like getting your ass licked or being pissed on. Taking a big finger, dildo, or strap on in the butt. If it's a woman doing it and not a dude then that's not gay.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think looking at dicks besides your own and enjoying it to the point your looking at solo pictures of Ron Jeremy is more gay than fucking another dude in itself. To me that's not gay at all as it could just be two horny dudes with no morals or self esteem trying it up the butt hole together.


I could look at a million pics of a million people on a million sites, & have no clue who else has looked at them.

Looking means nothing; The action with another man is far worse.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Femdom is the same thing just with a woman. And if the woman looks like Chyna or some ugly ass ****** looking freak then what's the difference anyways.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> You say that while (in the same sentence!) admitting they are opinions.
> 
> Also, I have no problem with you posting your opinions in any way, shape, or form, as long as you admit that's what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly; One is a guy, & one is a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> But it probably helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but weren't you the poster who referred to a guy just not knowing/admitting it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 1] Save your apostrophes for when they are necessary/correct.
> 
> 2] Sorry if I am writing too intelligently for you.



lulz, you aren't half as smart as you'd like to think.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I'll post my opinions however the fuck I want and to me they are facts from what I've seen. A girl can be bi and it's absolutely nothing. When a guy is bi, it's completely different. I don't have to be bi to know that, nor am I. Save you're fucking grade 3 insults for someone else.


How is it different for a girl? Guys sometimes are into both. And usually if a guy prefers the opposite sex, he doesn't admit he's into guys cause there would be no point. It's possible to like both men and women.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> *I think looking at dicks besides your own and enjoying it to the point your looking at solo pictures of Ron Jeremy is more gay than fucking another dude in itself.* To me that's not gay at all as it could just be two horny dudes with no morals or self esteem trying it up the butt hole together. While actually liking to look at another mans penis or need the feel of it in your ass or some shit is pretty gay.
> 
> Man/Man is gay no matter what. Man/Woman in femdom acts is not gay. Just a excuse to not call yourself gay but still engage yourself into feminent sexual acts. Like getting your ass licked or being pissed on. Taking a big finger, dildo, or strap on in the butt. If it's a woman doing it and not a dude then that's not gay.


:lmao No it's not. That's just a fantasy. Fucking a dude is way more gay than whacking off to Ron Jeremy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have a good friend who has a massive dick. We are talking 12 inches hard and very girthy. I have maybe seen 1-2 cocks in porn bigger than this guy I know. He has a very hard time (pun intended haha) keeping a GF. Girls will be excited about the "idea" of his cock at first but when it's go time they cant handle it. Jared says he has never had a good blowjob in his life. How much would that suck? No pun that time. 

Reason I know all this is because Jared (my buddy) use to whip it out when drunk all the time. It's all in fun. Once he put it in a hot dog bun and put mustard on it and walked around. It's a little out of control. The first time I saw it I won't lie I did a double take. Reason being Jared had talked about how big it was for a long (no pun intended) time. This doesn't mean I wanted to drop to my knees and suck him off but looking is totally different than sucking a guy off or taking it up the butt. Just sayin. Plus, even if someome is gay or bi-sexual that is not a bad thing. What someone wants to do in their personal life is none of my concern. If they are happy and safe and not hurting anyone go for it. Me? I like vagina and tits *way* too much to go to the other team or swing both ways.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> lulz, you aren't half as smart as you'd like to think.


True, as I don't have an ego, & so often pretend I'm not half as smart as I actually am.

Also, not sure thinking is something many like to do; I think it's... Well... Often done w/o thinking about it.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


>


The last three looked like they've been drugged.


----------



## The Marine

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

This thread has made me very happy. There are some hot women in here that I didn't know about.


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

117 pages and no Hanna Hilton really


----------



## Near™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Texas Presley.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does Texas Presley even do porn anymore? She has a lot of tats, right?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Christy Mack's slowly becoming my favourite:


----------



## Near™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Does Texas Presley even do porn anymore? She has a lot of tats, right?


No, she doesn't work anymore and yes, she had some hot fucking tattoos. Though you have to see her latest tattoos to see her at her prime. She has more ink, nicer ass, bigger breasts and she lost a few extra (though she didn't need to).


----------



## vamp1ro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Also Miko Lee and Amai Liu


----------



## Near™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Christy Mack's slowly becoming my favourite:


I googled her and I had no idea that she was inked up like that. She is definitely in my top 5.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



NearStark™ said:


> I googled her and I had no idea that she was inked up like that. She is definitely in my top 5.


She has even more ink since this picture I think.

She's damn gorgeous :cool2.


----------



## The Marine

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I am checking her out now. She is friggin hot.


----------



## sobek

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lela star


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Woops! my bad.
> I should have been more specific with my question!
> What I meant to ask is
> 
> favourite action IN PORN
> favourite Position Style IN PORN
> 
> *Also I remember this video that I watched a while ago which involved a white chick with a brownish pussy, which I found weird (not in a bad way but in an interesting way!)
> *
> 
> 
> (Y)


Has anyone else seen this before?
It was very hot! (Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

new question:
What is the most hardcore thing you have seen in porn, that is still sexy and not nasty?

(Y)


----------



## The Marine

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Well that would all be personal preference. Some things that some people would consider nasty, is sexy to most. 

Also, I used to work with the porn star Kandi Hart, before she was Kandi Hart. She worked as a security officer at the place I worked. Her real name is Amanda Zimmerman. Although I don't and never did find her attractive, I'm sure some people do/would. She was nice the couple of times I talked to her though.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm officially on the Christy Mack bandwagon now. She's pretty goddamn hot.


----------



## Near™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Christy Mack's slowly becoming my favourite:





Walls said:


> I'm officially on the Christy Mack bandwagon now. She's pretty goddamn hot.


As am I, buddy.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does anyone else like the "We can't bang each other" type porn?
You know when a guy is alone with a chick and she like "We can't screw, your my finance's brother". Then he starts feeling her up, then they start banging!
IMO this is the sexiest way to start a porno.

(Y)


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

A few of my favourites

Annette Schwarz - I like my pornstars slutty and she is as slutty and hardcore as they come









Belladonna 









Luscious Lopez









Velicity Von


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Ratedr4life said:


> A few of my favourites
> 
> Annette Schwarz - I like my pornstars slutty and she is as slutty and hardcore as they come



WOW love that big ASS!!!!! :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> What other clothes do you guys think makes a chick look sexy while getting nailed?
> 
> (Y)


I find it sexy when:

A chick gets nailed in a maid outfit 
A chick gets nailed in business attire
A chick get nailed in sports gear

Also I like when a chicks tits actually jiggle when getting nailed, can't stand it when a chick has fake ones that don't move!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Does anyone else like the "We can't bang each other" type porn?
> You know when a guy is alone with a chick and she like "We can't screw, your my finance's brother". Then he starts feeling her up, then they start banging!
> IMO this is the sexiest way to start a porno.
> 
> (Y)


You're into seduction scenes I take it? Same here although I don't tend to watch male/female stuff. Always lesbians for me haha, with specific preference to the whole M.I.L.F/teen lesbian seduction stuff.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like Dylan Ryder.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LOL @ this thread!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



BUBZ said:


> LOL @ this thread!


Ujelly?


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nah, just the convo's in here are hilarious.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> I like Dylan Ryder.


Fuck yeah!


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Based solely on whose videos I've watched the most of? Then it would be Danni Ashe no question.

Otherwise, meh I never really thought about it, other than Danni my list of some others would probably be... 

Gianna Michaels
Nikki Dial
Isis Nile
Cherokee
Hitmoi Tanaka
Christy Canyon
Aletta Ocean
Lacey Duvalle
Veronika Zemanova
Katie Kox
Celeste

That's really only who I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*LOL porn hasn't been in better state than it is today. Making all that money on sex seemed to be a good idea for many people. LOL just thinking about what each of our biology teachers would say if they saw us hanging around this thread.

We sure would get pretty interesting discussions rolling to say the least:cool2. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gigi Rivera is a hottie.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Like 90% of porn stars posted ITT are retired 

and I used to be a huge Julia Bond mark until she got all those shit tattoos.
I liked the paw prints.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The good ones leave early.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I prefer MyFreeCams


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The good ones leave early.


*Sorry swaggs but I have to say these women in your sig always seem a bit to skinny for me. Just pointing that out right there:sad:. 

Moving on...*


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lacey DuValle


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CC91 said:


> I prefer MyFreeCams


(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ice_edge said:


> *Sorry swaggs but I have to say these women in your sig always seem a bit to skinny for me. Just pointing that out right there:sad:.
> 
> Moving on...*


Perfectly understandable, Icey. I have a thing for petite women.



CC91 said:


> I prefer MyFreeCams


I haven't been to that site in ages, and I can't even load it now. But there are some ridiculously hot girls on that site.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Fully nude doesn't mean better!
> 
> (Y)


 Clothed > Fully nude. CFNM is good.



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> What other clothes do you guys think makes a chick look sexy while getting nailed?
> 
> (Y)


 Anklet, watch, stockings, bra, hat, necklace, bracelet... heaps more, depending on the situation.



AmerigoCorleone said:


> That explanation is just taking the easy way out so you don't really have to question yourself.
> 
> Do two tests.
> 
> 1. Open up two videos. On one video the man has a small penis and on the other the man is average or larger. The women have to be equally attractive.
> 
> 2. Open up two videos. On one video the man is fat, on the other video the man is in good shape. The women have to be equally attractive.
> 
> If the second video of each test aroused you more than the first then maybe you should start seriously questioning your sexuality.


 You’ve put some thought into this, but most of your logic is flawed. Aesthetically, it’s far more pleasing to look at a fit individual than it is to gaze on an unfit one, if that’s what you’re asking. The sex of the individual in question is irrelevant. 

If you don’t like watching dicks, stick to nude pics. If you are avoiding looking at the guy’s donger for fear of being gay, you aren’t doing it right.



theDJK said:


> I can see Maxine doing porn, also Angelina Love doing it as well, just because she looks like a porn star. Someone who's willing to take it...for the love of the performance.


 Angelina Love would certainly perform better than Velvet.



Here To There said:


> Still waiting on Christina Hendricks to do a porno. When she does, she will be my favorite porn star cuz aint nobody gonna beat that.


 We’re skirting around the fact that she’s obese.



Walls said:


> If a dick turns you on, you're probably gay and just haven't accepted it yet. Also, it's almost impossible for guys to be bi. They almost always end up with a man in the end and that's just a step they take on their path to accepting it. Girls can be bi all day and it means absolutely nothing. If a guy is bi, he's almost always truely gay and hasn't accepted it yet.


 On this topic, I’ll go with Sigmund Freud. We are all bisexual, a blank canvas. You choose your sexual orientation. One is no more predisposed to liking their own sex than they are to liking a particular colour or smell. Experience dictates personal preference.



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Does anyone else like the "We can't bang each other" type porn?
> You know when a guy is alone with a chick and she like "We can't screw, your my finance's brother". Then he starts feeling her up, then they start banging!
> IMO this is the sexiest way to start a porno.
> 
> (Y)


 I prefer it when they just do it in front of him.



Ratedr4life said:


> Annette Schwarz - I like my pornstars slutty and she is as slutty and hardcore as they come


 If her English was better, I’d find her infinitely more appealing. Communication (‘dirty talk)’ is huge for me. I like my talkers in Tory Lane and Audrey Hollander.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah Defo Brandi Belle
























(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## RobinJefferson

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Angelina Valentine*
End of.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> We’re skirting around the fact that she’s obese.












No one believes that.

You want to see obese?










There's no comparison.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jada Stevens looks like she would be a great FUCK.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Babysitter porn. Just throwing that out there. I love it. Just like Howard Stern!

Anyone else dig it? There's just something so hot about the sexy little babysitter getting ravaged by the 'dad', or even husband/wife duo. I remember one scene I watched about a million times; it was this cute blond chick who had this huge party, and when the husband and wife came home and were pissed off, they took their frustration out on this chick. Incredibly sexy.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










I wish


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> No one believes that.
> 
> You want to see obese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no comparison.


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



HankHill_85 said:


> Babysitter porn. Just throwing that out there. I love it. Just like Howard Stern!
> 
> Anyone else dig it? There's just something so hot about the sexy little babysitter getting ravaged by the 'dad', or even husband/wife duo. I remember one scene I watched about a million times; it was this cute blond chick who had this huge party, and when the husband and wife came home and were pissed off, they took their frustration out on this chick. Incredibly sexy.


I think I remember watching like, one of those types of scenes, and it was the parents coming home drunk, and the babysitter tried to calm them down, then the husband and mother became all horny and started feeling up the babysitter, and the sitter started to enjoy it, and boom...


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Christina Hendriks. :yum:


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have no problem with her, just calling it how it is. Tory Lane is butch, but I find her super hot. CH’s hot in Mad Men, but doesn’t appeal to me outside of the show.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


>


The only part that's thick or "fat" is her lower body. The rest of her isn't that bad. Besides, the example of obese is Gabby Sidibe and Christina Hendricks is nowhere close to that. Here are some better pictures:


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RobinJefferson said:


> *Angelina Valentine*
> End of.


She probably has every sexual related disease known to woman.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> The only part that's thick or "fat" is her lower body. The rest of her isn't that bad. Besides, the example of obese is Gabby Sidibe and Christina Hendricks is nowhere close to that. Here are some better pictures:


 Sidibe is a rather extreme example of obese. The comparison is completely ridiculous.



WahhWahh said:


> She probably has every sexual related disease known to woman.


 I take it you’d go down on her then?


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What a fascinating thread.

Every time I look at girls like Eva Angelina it instantly kills my erection, seeing how she looked so good a few years ago and how she looks nowadays. It's really sad she couldn't stay out of porn for good. What a fucked up world.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

which celebrity would you like to see do porn?..... Explain why?

I would personally like to see Raven Symone (Don't know how to spell her name, but that chick that had that TV Show a few years back....... I would like to see her because she has a huge juicy ass, that of course would be of good use in porn.:yum:


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> The only part that's thick or "fat" is her lower body. The rest of her isn't that bad. Besides, the example of obese is Gabby Sidibe and Christina Hendricks is nowhere close to that. Here are some better pictures:



She has a nice, thick body. Would totally wreck it. LOL @ people thinking she's fat.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> which celebrity would you like to see do porn?..... Explain why?
> 
> I would personally like to see Raven Symone (Don't know how to spell her name, but that chick that had that TV Show a few years back....... I would like to see her because she has a huge juicy ass, that of course would be of good use in porn.:yum:


I would also like to add Maryse.... why? Because it's F##KING MARYSE!!!! The moment her porno is released a million men will violently jizz from the sight of her getting nailed. :lol
The number will probably decrease if miz is involved in it :lol
If Maryse ever does a porno.... what would you like to see her do? (Y)



Walls said:


> She has a nice, thick body. Would totally wreck it. LOL @ people thinking she's fat.


Yes! She's like Steph Mcmahon in 2003. Nice and thick.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd take Christina Hendricks in those pics over a skinny chick all day.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> I'd take Christina Hendricks in those pics over a skinny chick all day.


This!
Nailing her would be far more more satisfying than nailing a skinny chick.
For starters her tits are huge.
Second grabbing onto her bubble butt would be so sexy.
Finally her thick P###Y would top it off!

(Y)


----------



## Monday Jericho

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










Hell yeah! My baby smh.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



HankHill_85 said:


> Babysitter porn. Just throwing that out there. I love it. Just like Howard Stern!
> 
> Anyone else dig it? There's just something so hot about the sexy little babysitter getting ravaged by the 'dad', or even husband/wife duo. I remember one scene I watched about a million times; it was this cute blond chick who had this huge party, and when the husband and wife came home and were pissed off, they took their frustration out on this chick. Incredibly sexy.


I love watching revenge type porn. (Y)


.......

I once watched this porno with two blonde lesbians watching porn while fingering themselves on their double bed. Anyway it was sooooooo sexy yet funny at the same time. They would try everything that they were watching.


(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



#ONIFC said:


> Hell yeah! My baby smh.


She's the new Jada Fire. She's amazingly hot, been a fan of hers for awhile now.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

IMO black chicks are sooo much sexier than white chicks.
(BTW I'm a white guy)

(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I agree but that's well known. I'm the ebony whisperer. Black chicks love me and I love them right back, we have a thing.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

New question!

What is the sexiest thing you have seen in porn?

.......

Also does anyone else find redhead chicks sexy?

(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You have to be ridiculously hot if you're a red head for me to find you attractive. I prefer darker hair.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have seen quite a few hot redhead chicks in porn! (don't know their names)
I just love the different colour of their tits and pussy!

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, there are some cute red heads that I have seen in some scenes that I have watched, and in person. I don't think Hendricks is fat, but I also don't see the over hype about her that I have seen on here. Anyways doubt anybody would say no. (Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Damn your Sig is sexy!
She so wants someone to nail that huge ASS:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:
Shame she never did porn!!
Is there still a chance???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Damn your Sig is sexy!
> She so wants someone to nail that huge ASS:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:
> Shame she never did porn!!
> Is there still a chance???


heh, no chance no more, thought she would, but she left. She's just doing regular modeling now. It actually explains on her wiki why she started to distance herself from what she was doing.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> heh, no chance no more, thought she would, but she left. She's just doing regular modeling now. It actually explains on her wiki why she started to distance herself from what she was doing.


Which is a shame! :sad:
would have been awesome!

Layla would be awesome in porn... but she wouldn't 
That smile after she kisses the divas belt is so sexy 

(Y)


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lizzie Ryan.

OHH MYY GOODNESS! (In Booker T voice)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, there would be a lot of girls that would be good in porn, but, what can you do but dream lol.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, there would be a lot of girls that would be good in porn, but, what can you do but dream lol.


*TBH swaggs why dream about girls being in porn if you won't be able to "feel them" yourself. It's not like jerking of to them will make them come through that computer screen and have sex with you or anything now will it now?:no:.

It still remains as part of your fantasy even if your dream gal is in porn. I know I'm good at taking away fun from this thread.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ice_edge said:


> *TBH swaggs why dream about girls being in porn if you won't be able to "feel them" yourself. It's not like jerking of to them will make them come through that computer screen and have sex with you or anything now will it now?:no:.
> 
> It still remains as part of your fantasy even if your dream gal is in porn. I know I'm good at taking away fun from this thread.*


I only meant dreaming about the girls we know won't do porn, but we would like to see in porn, ice. I thought the lol I put at the end gave way, but...


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Sidibe is a rather extreme example of obese. The comparison is completely ridiculous.


No she isn't. That's what obese is. In fact that's a textbook example. 

To call someone like Christina Hendricks obese is absurd based on what the qualifications for obesity are.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> which celebrity would you like to see do porn?..... Explain why?
> 
> I would personally like to see Raven Symone (Don't know how to spell her name, but that chick that had that TV Show a few years back....... I would like to see her because she has a huge juicy ass, that of course would be of good use in porn.:yum:



I would also like to add Ashley Tisdale..... Why? Because she is insanely cute and has perfect shape tits


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> which celebrity would you like to see do porn?..... Explain why?


For me it would be Beyonce and Sofia Vergara. Talk about fapcity haha!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Legasee said:


> For me it would be Beyonce and Sofia Vergara. Talk about fapcity haha!


(Y)

Beyonce huge ass alone will cover the screen.:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:
Also Rhianna in porn would be sexy.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> New question!
> 
> What is the sexiest thing you have seen in porn?
> 
> (Y)


I would have to say the sexiest thing in porn that I have seen is when there was 4 chicks all having a shower washing each other then after the shower they went to the bedroom and started licking each other etc....

Very sexy!!!!!

(Y)


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










Brandi C aka Brittany Burke from Rock of Love. She's done a few porno's, I've loved every single one. Wish she did more


----------



## CC91

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> New question!
> 
> What is the sexiest thing you have seen in porn?
> 
> .......
> 
> Also does anyone else find redhead chicks sexy?
> 
> (Y)


Yeah when you see dark redheads in person you know they are pure filth










that colour ^


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



CC91 said:


> Yeah when you see dark redheads in person you know they are pure filth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that colour ^


So who is that redhead?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Looks like Susan Coffey [Kingston :tyson].


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I would have to say the sexiest thing in porn that I have seen is when there was 4 chicks all having a shower washing each other then after the shower they went to the bedroom and started licking each other etc....
> 
> Very sexy!!!!!
> 
> (Y)


Woah, did I miss something?










Where can I find this video? :cool2


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone seen the new Eva Angelina. 

#OMGshe'sfuckingawesome


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eva is hot as fuck but she has massive beef curtains and it isn't pleasant to look at, imo. I like her new tat as well.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

naomi russel ANAAAAAAAAAL BEAST!!!!!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Too bad she has man face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



haribo said:


> Looks like Susan Coffey [Kingston :tyson].


Yeah, has to be her. Naomi Russel has an insane ass. (Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Naomi has an amazing ass, but again, man face.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Naomi is a epic slut.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Naomi has an amazing ass, but again, man face.


Not too keen on her face, but DAT ASS always gets me.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shame she retired because she's HIV Positive .


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

In order;

1. Kaylani Lei;
2. Kirsten Price;
3. Vanessa Lane;
4. Mikayla Mendez;
5. Megan Coxxx;
6. Charmaine Star;
7. Jenaveve Jolie
8. Jessica Drake;
9. Jill Kelly;
10. Alektra Blue;


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Shame she retired because she's HIV Positive .


I remember reading comments about AIDS in the comment box on some vids, ouch.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I would also like to add Maryse.... why? Because it's F##KING MARYSE!!!! The moment her porno is released a million men will violently jizz from the sight of her getting nailed. :lol
> The number will probably decrease if miz is involved in it :lol
> *If Maryse ever does a porno.... what would you like to see her do?* (Y)


???

What the bolded part says!!!
If Maryse ever does a porno......What would you like to see her do?

(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Shame she retired because she's HIV Positive .


Is that really true, though? I remember reading it from all sorts of places but they also said Carmella Bing may have contracted it at that time as well but she's back and fatter than ever, so that obviously wasn't true. If it is true, that's exactly why I'd never be a porn star. Sure, it would be great to be in California smoking the greatest weed in the world while banging some of the hottest women in the world, but honestly every few years there seems to be a mini-HIV outbreak and a few always end up getting it and that's just not worth it.

Plus, it's got to ruin your personal life as far as relationships go, for a few reasons. I mean, who wants to date a guy where his profession is fucking other women who are probably hotter than you? Not many. Plus, for the guy it kills his personal sex life because he's used to banging chicks in such crazy ways, that's gotta kill it for when you're just with one girl when it's all over.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Is that really true, though? I remember reading it from all sorts of places but they also said Carmella Bing may have contracted it at that time as well but she's back and fatter than ever, so that obviously wasn't true.


Tbh it's only stuff I've read online so it could be BS but at the same time she hasn't done any porn since for a long time. Apparently she had cancer before as well, imagine having gone through that to being told that you're HIV positive.


----------



## Fiasco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Abella Anderson, Jasmine Byrne, Jenaveve Jolie, Tori Black, Amy Reid


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

does anyone else think that Ashley Tisdale would be perfect in porn?

(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd watch it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Is that really true, though? I remember reading it from all sorts of places but they also said Carmella Bing may have contracted it at that time as well but she's back and fatter than ever, so that obviously wasn't true. If it is true, that's exactly why I'd never be a porn star. Sure, it would be great to be in California smoking the greatest weed in the world while banging some of the hottest women in the world, but honestly every few years there seems to be a mini-HIV outbreak and a few always end up getting it and that's just not worth it.
> 
> Plus, it's got to ruin your personal life as far as relationships go, for a few reasons. I mean, who wants to date a guy where his profession is fucking other women who are probably hotter than you? Not many. Plus, for the guy it kills his personal sex life because he's used to banging chicks in such crazy ways, that's gotta kill it for when you're just with one girl when it's all over.


Never did see that Aids thing around any major sites or anything. Seems like it was big rumors that never really came to much. Especially since Carmella was supposed to be one of the major casualties off it and she still carried on with it. The Industry in general must still be pretty clean & strict though even with the little scares now and then. Guess they have to be. 

Agree about it ruining personal lifes too.Pretty sure I actually read something one time by a girl who was going out with an ex pornstar and she even said that he's sex drive was pretty much killed through doing porn simply because he saw & done a lot of fuck up shit in the job. Surprised there are girls who would want to go out with an Ex-Pornstar. Granted it's not the only factor they would choose him on but I'd imagine most girls would be hesistant if you fucked girls in double figures let alone on camera to probably hundreds :lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

RE: Sidibe: She's a good example of morbid obesity, maybe even extreme morbid obesity. There are obese people that are MUCH smaller than she.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWF said:


> RE: Sidibe: She's a good example of morbid obesity, maybe even extreme morbid obesity. There are obese people that are MUCH smaller than she.


There are clear ways to define obesity and my main point was that Christina Hendricks was nowhere close to qualifying as obese.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I can't see how that fine ass body could be considered obese.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Who's that bird Tiger Woods shagged, Holly Sampson? Now she's tasty!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

All I did was a quick google, and this came up.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> If Maryse ever does a porno......What would you like to see her do?


...Me? :jordan2


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone here know Claire Dames? I absolutely fucking love her. Tanya Song is also fine.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWF said:


> RE: Sidibe: She's a good example of morbid obesity, maybe even extreme morbid obesity. There are obese people that are MUCH smaller than she.


In morbid and extreme obesity people can't even stand up. Sidibe is obese. Hendricks is perfectly fine. You may not like her thick frame but she's not even fat, let alone obese.


----------



## Emily90

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hulk Hogan is my fave pornstar


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



razzathereaver said:


> Anyone here know Claire Dames? I absolutely fucking love her. Tanya Song is also fine.


Yeah Claire Dames is the Shit. Does she still do porn? Haven't heard from her in ages


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah Claire Dames is the Shit. Does she still do porn? Haven't heard from her in ages


She retired in 2009, I think, but decided to return to porn around a year later. I recently fapped to a sorta-new video of her being a high school student, bribing the teacher with a good railing in order to get her bad grades up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Tony Tornado said:


> In morbid and extreme obesity people can't even stand up. Sidibe is obese. Hendricks is perfectly fine. You may not like her thick frame but she's not even fat, let alone obese.


Saw this on the skins forum. She isn't fat imo, guess some peeps just have diff views when it comes to thick woman. 










I mean, that is her, right?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



razzathereaver said:


> She retired in 2009, I think, but decided to return to porn around a year later. I recently fapped to a sorta-new video of her being a high school student, bribing the teacher with a good railing in order to get her bad grades up.


Yeah I'm pretty sure she had some stuff out in 2010 but not much at all. Shame she's decided to retire alltogether.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure she had some stuff out in 2010 but not much at all. Shame she's decided to retire alltogether.


Wait, so has she actually outright retired? I'm not aware of that; how did you hear about it?


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I never thought I'd say I have a crush on a pornstar but Allyssa Hall is cute and sexy as hell. I'd totally date her.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> She has a nice, thick body. Would totally wreck it. LOL @ people thinking she's fat.


 It’s one thing to have an opinion, but it’s quite another thing to think that that body’s healthy.




Walls said:


> I agree but that's well known. I'm the ebony whisperer. Black chicks love me and I love them right back, we have a thing.





Walls said:


> You have to be ridiculously hot if you're a red head for me to find you attractive. I prefer darker hair.


 We couldn’t be more different.




Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Which is a shame! :sad:
> would have been awesome!
> 
> Layla would be awesome in porn... but she wouldn't
> That smile after she kisses the divas belt is so sexy
> 
> (Y)


That British accent would make me flaccid. Can’t stand ‘em.




kobra860 said:


> No she isn't. That's what obese is. In fact that's a textbook example.
> 
> To call someone like Christina Hendricks obese is absurd based on what the qualifications for obesity are.


 Set the parameters. I’m not stopping you. I’m using the dictionary definition of obese, you know, as a synonym for fat. I’m not going off of the medical guidelines… and I don’t know her BMI. I know my eyes work, though. That bitch is fat.




RevolverSnake said:


> Naomi is a epic slut.


 I find her tame. Also, she never looks like she’s enjoying herself. I was also surprised to find out she was born in the US. I never heard her speak.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Saw this on the skins forum. She isn't fat imo, guess some peeps just have diff views when it comes to thick woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, that is her, right?


That is definitely not fat, let alone obese. That's healthy and curvy and womanly.

Girls who are rake thin are the unhealthy ones.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Tony Tornado said:


> In *morbid* and extreme *obesity people can't even stand up*. Sidibe is obese. Hendricks is perfectly fine. You may not like her thick frame but she's not even fat, let alone obese.


Not true in the slightest.



Walls said:


> Plus, it's got to ruin your personal life as far as relationships go, for a few reasons. I mean, who wants to date a guy where his profession is fucking other women who are probably hotter than you? Not many. Plus, for the guy it kills his personal sex life because he's used to banging chicks in such crazy ways, that's gotta kill it for when you're just with one girl when it's all over.


STI's are rampant. Nothing life threatening but a lot of nasty shit.



kobra860 said:


> No she isn't. That's what obese is. In fact that's a textbook example.
> 
> To call someone like Christina Hendricks obese is absurd based on what the qualifications for obesity are.


Sidibe is morbidly obese. Christina Hendricks is not obese. She fluctuates between curvy and overweight. Obesity using BMI definitions is a really poor way of doing things but for this example it is fairly reasonable. Hendricks is about 5'7-5'8 and i'd say she is about 160-170 pounds. Thus making her at the upper end of healthy to the lower part of overweight.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Set the parameters. I’m not stopping you. I’m using the dictionary definition of obese, you know, as a synonym for fat. I’m not going off of the medical guidelines… and I don’t know her BMI. I know my eyes work, though. That bitch is fat.


lol. Whatever. You're wrong but keep thinking that anyway.

Obese is a medical term. Fat is just a general term to use for someone who seems overweight.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Saw this on the skins forum. She isn't fat imo, guess some peeps just have diff views when it comes to thick woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, that is her, right?


:nash2 GOD DAMN SHE'S FINE!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lol did she stole Roger Sterlings glasses? 

Bu the hottest woman alive in my opinion is *Franceska Jaimes*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ Jesus she looks terrible, hate seeing girls ribs like that.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> lol did she stole Roger Sterlings glasses?
> 
> Bu the hottest woman alive in my opinion is *Franceska Jaimes*


I agree with W-4-E about the ribs; In fact, IMO, she's not even the hottest with that first or last name. (Le for the first, but I'm admittedly assuming on the surname.)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She has a nice face but I don't find her body attractive.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her body looks fine in that pic, but when I googled her, she really looks meh, imo. Fuck every time I google a porn star Selena Gomez seems to pop up.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> That British accent would make me flaccid. Can’t stand ‘em.


Really?
For me Layla's British accent would make me jizz faster. :lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

anyone think the Bella Twins will do porn now since their WWE career is over?

(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not a chance. My guess is they will try normal acting.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> anyone think the Bella Twins will do porn now since their WWE career is over?
> 
> (Y)


Perhaps if they were hurting for $-making opportunities, which I doubt they will be.

Also, I don't see Layla as jizz material regardless of accent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Not a chance. My guess is they will try normal acting.


This. they would never.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> This. they would never.


Released or not, the phrase works: "Never say never". Besides, "try" does not mean they will do so successfully.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Well, their acting in the WWE wasn't all that great, so no surprise there.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Only way people will give a fuck about the Bella's doing porn is if they do a video together and that isn't going to happen.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, their acting in the WWE wasn't all that great, so no surprise there.


Another opinion I disagree with; I say they weren't asked to do all that much, & did what was asked of them convincingly.


----------



## soul_seek

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey or Holly Michaels


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Only way people will give a fuck about the Bella's doing porn is if they do a video together and that isn't going to happen.


Couldn't be any more true



TJChurch said:


> Another opinion I disagree with; I say they weren't asked to do all that much, & did what was asked of them convincingly.



Well, what little they were asked to do, they didn't do it all that well. Maybe I missed some bits, but from what I have seen, not all that great. Not saying it's impossible for them to do better thou.


----------



## Fiasco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> anyone think the Bella Twins will do porn now since their WWE career is over?
> 
> (Y)


Leaving the WWE to do porn would be completely illogical.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, what little they were asked to do, they didn't do it all that well. Maybe I missed some bits, but from what I have seen, not all that great.


Everyone has a right to their opinion, which means you have a right to be wrong.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My favorite porn star is Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> My favorite porn star is Sylvester Stallone.


The word is PORN, not CORNY!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> Everyone has a right to their opinion, which means you have a right to be wrong.


Huh?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Huh?


It's English, the same language the Bellas speak. Maybe that is why you didn't like them.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> The word is PORN, not CORNY!


Every porn is corny.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> Every porn is corny.


That's as true as Hornswoggle being the Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Superboy-Prime

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Favorite porn star?

Georgia Peach easily.

Hitomi Tanaka is also my favorite Asian pornstar... Mmmh... Dem tig ole bitties :ass


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> That's as true as Hornswoggle being the Heavyweight Champion.


You clearly have never watched porn.

Ever.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> It's English, the same language the Bellas speak. Maybe that is why you didn't like them.


What? I said they couldn't act well, I never said I didn't like them. lol


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> Every porn is corny.


The reason I don't like most of them. Which is odd considering pro wrestling isn't much better.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> Every porn is corny.


Only the part where they try to throw in a story at the beginning. That part is worth watching just for the laughs from the bad acting and the ridiculous plots.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> What? I said they couldn't act well, I never said I didn't like them. lol


So?! I was stating what I believed to be your opinion, instead of what you are repeatedly claiming is a fact that is in fact anything but.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> ???
> 
> 
> If Maryse ever does a porno......What would you like to see her do?
> 
> (Y)


I personally wouldn't care what she does as long as she is naked then I'm all for it.
All she needs to do is smile while naked and millions of men around the world would violently Jizz from the sight of her. :lol

BTW

Has Maryse done any photos with good pussy shots?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> So?! I was stating what I believed to be your opinion, instead of what you are repeatedly claiming is a fact that is in fact anything but.


What do you mean "so?"? You make it seem like I was trying to label them horrible (hence why you said I didn't like them for some reason). I wasn't trying to push my opinion as a fact, and you never proved me otherwise. All I said, is what little I saw from them wasn't all that great. And I can't understand why you would argue this in the first place when your first statement was "does not mean they will do so successfully.".


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> What do you mean "so?"? You make it seem like I was trying to label them horrible (hence why you said I didn't like them for some reason). I wasn't trying to push my opinion as a fact, and you never proved me otherwise. All I said, is what little I saw from them wasn't all that great. And I can't understand why you would argue this in the first place when your first statement was "does not mean they will do so successfully.".


1] I only made it seem that way b/c that is the way it seemed based on what you said & how you said it.

2] You very much were stating your opinions as though they were facts, & there was no need for me to disprove anything.

3] I don't understand why you have any problem understanding anything about what I said.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I watch porn for the plot.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> I watch porn for the plot.


Also read Playboy for the artciles to? :lol just kidding


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

As long as the plot involves ass to mouth I'm down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> 1] I only made it seem that way b/c that is the way it seemed based on what you said & how you said it.
> 
> 2] You very much were stating your opinions as though they were facts, & there was no need for me to disprove anything.
> 
> 3] I don't understand why you have any problem understanding anything about what I said.


Whatever, yo. I said what I have (me) seen from them wasn't all that good, you seem to have have argued either (judging from your first statement), you said my opinion was wrong, and that they were acting convincingly, I said to show me something, maybe will change my judgement, and you're still just saying I am pushing facts. I don't speak for everyone, I speak for myself, and that is what "I" feel about their acting, really not that hard to understand.

Also @ greek kane fan all I know is she did some playboy shoots.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann.

Woman has an insane ass. 

Godly.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> As long as the plot involves ass to mouth I'm down.


Laughed so hard at this.


----------



## RD25

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Lisa Ann.
> 
> Woman has an insane ass.
> 
> Godly.


Indeed


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> Laughed so hard at this.


Delighted it didn't go unnoticed. Even more delighted it was appreciated by a gentleman and a scholar such as yourself.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Catalanotto said:


> My favorite porn star is Sylvester Stallone.


The Party at Kitty and Studs...Awesome.










I watched this just for Stallone.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've seen Lisa do extremes of good & bad. Also, can't name an anal scene I enjoyed watching.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Also @ greek kane fan all I know is she did some playboy shoots.


Yeah, I know she has playboy's but I'm talking about more dirty shoots (if you know what I mean).
...........

fantasy Lesbian porn:
Wrestling type porn - Elimination tag match

Kim Kardashian and Nicki Minaj vs Natalya and Beth Phoenix 

objective of match:

If you squirt your eliminated 

(Y) :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lisa ann id love to do her for days


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yeah, I know she has playboy's but I'm talking about more dirty shoots (if you know what I mean).
> ...........
> 
> fantasy Lesbian porn:
> Wrestling type porn - Elimination tag match
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Nicki Minaj vs Natalya and Beth Phoenix
> 
> objective of match:
> 
> If you squirt your eliminated
> 
> (Y) :lol


Check out Ultimate Surrender, It's very close to what you're describing there (Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Traddy-X said:


> Check out Ultimate Surrender, It's very close to what you're describing there (Y)


I think I have seen this before!

Is it where the loser get's it in the ass with a strap on?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> fantasy Lesbian porn:
> Wrestling type porn - Elimination tag match
> 
> Kim Kardashian and Nicki Minaj vs Natalya and Beth Phoenix
> 
> objective of match:
> 
> If you squirt your eliminated
> 
> (Y) :lol


Why these 4 chicks?
Well they all have one thing in common and that is their huge asses
just look at Manaj's ass in this music video!!!!





This is how the "match" should work:

They would all have 30 seconds each to do their opponent in the ass with a strap on.
If there is no winner after this then they can do anything else to win the match.

this is my fantasy porno  :lol :lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You genuinely worry me. You get so into this stuff, and are surveying people and shit. Getting so hyper over it, too. How much porn do you watch? Jesus.


----------



## BigWillie54

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

bump

did people know octomom is doing a porno? smh


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



BigWillie54 said:


> bump
> 
> did people know octomom is doing a porno? smh


We did, we just didn't want to mention it. Or think about it. Or conseve that such a thing could happen


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

















Cynthia Bang

i know everyone has different tastes but i would say she could be the hottest in the business. pretty face, bit tits, big ass. amazing body for sure.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yeah, I know she has playboy's but I'm talking about more dirty shoots (if you know what I mean)


Yeah, I kinda figured, lol


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I am the only one who can’t stand amateur porn?


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ I can't either.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm not big into it either. Obviously because it isn't pro shot more often than not it looks like shit and the chicks just don't compare to the regular porn stars. I have noticed though lately that more and more people seem to enjoy the amateur stuff more.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Do you guys cum when the guys are cuming aswell or do you just cum when ever the fuck you want? 
I always try to cum when the guys cums. Somehow I think that sounds abit gay but whatever.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys cum when the guys are cuming aswell or do you just cum when ever the fuck you want?
> *I always try to cum when the guys cums. Somehow I think that sounds abit gay but whatever.*


:mcbain


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lmao


----------



## guru of wrestling

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Scrilla's mum


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

chloe camilla.

bitch is fucking crazy !!


and she has a degree in sex.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys cum when the guys are cuming aswell or do you just cum when ever the fuck you want?
> *I always try to cum when the guys cums. Somehow I think that sounds abit gay but whatever*.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWF said:


> You genuinely worry me. You get so into this stuff, and are surveying people and shit. Getting so hyper over it, too. How much porn do you watch? Jesus.


LOL :lol
it's not surveying people it's keeping the discussion going.
TBH I pretty much watch as much porn as an average male would.

(Y)



Walls said:


> I'm not big into it either. Obviously because it isn't pro shot more often than not it looks like shit and the chicks just don't compare to the regular porn stars. I have noticed though lately that more and more people seem to enjoy the amateur stuff more.


Here why I like amateur porn:

To me watching amateur porn is enjoyable because it's the closest thing for me to personal experience. It's just an attractive yet average Joe chick That doesn't do much of the fancy stuff, just some good f*****G. Does anyone else think watching amateur porn reminds you of your personal experience.

(Y)



....................

I hate when watching porn and I come across a vid with a chick with that has a ugly looking pussy.
Even If the chick is super hot, If her downstairs is not to my approval I just switch the porno off.

I know this isn't porn and just a nude shoot but seriously how awesome is Maryse's pussy!!!
She seriously needs to do porn. Shame she doesn't have any better shots of her downstairs.

Hopefully now that she is no longer with WWE, She would at least do a new nude shoot.

So my question is which chick (porn, nude shoot etc...) has the best downstairs?

(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys cum when the guys are cuming aswell or do you just cum when ever the fuck you want?
> I always try to cum when the guys cums. Somehow I think that sounds abit gay but whatever.



:|






:no:


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys cum when the guys are cuming aswell or do you just cum when ever the fuck you want?
> I always try to cum when the guys cums. Somehow I think that sounds abit gay but whatever.


:lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I only have 1 and that was Candice Michelle.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I remember this scene with a tight Latina being pounded on a boat. I think it was Amia Moretti. Good scene. (Y)


Thanks Swag, for bringing her name up.
She is now definitely one of my favourite porn stars.
She's such a babe. 
Yes she is indeed very tight.

(Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

didn't know carmella bing got so fat. bitch should feel ashamed of what she looks like :|


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skin Diamond is bloody awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Is it bad that I'd still bang carmella bing?


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys cum when the guys are cuming aswell or do you just cum when ever the fuck you want?
> I always try to cum when the guys cums. Somehow I think that sounds abit gay but whatever.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Do you watch the vids for the storyline aswell?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Is it bad that I'd still bang carmella bing?


yes. yes it is










:downing


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Is it bad that I'd still bang carmella bing?


Nope, I actually prefer her this way. :shocked:

Her tits and ass are even more huge than before. ique2


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

They're the wrong kind of big though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jesus lol.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My Word :wilkins 

A lil weight wouldn't have hurt her (even though she was more than fine before) But she went over the top. Guess she's making a shit load of money on the BBW hype.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She looks like Ginny Sack from The Sopranos. Hmmm, what would Ralphie and Gigi say? 8*D


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

New game:

Fantasy porn -

You can only pick WWE Diva/s
What action would you like to see them do?
Location

etc...

(Y)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You watch way too much porn dude.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> You watch way too much porn dude.


yeah, way too keen on it as well. its a little creepy.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah to say the least.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lol :lol

Nah, just trying to keep some discussion going!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> New game:
> 
> Fantasy porn -
> 
> You can only pick WWE Diva/s
> What action would you like to see them do?
> Location
> 
> etc...
> 
> (Y)


umm wut? Hutz


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rush said:


> yes. yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :downing


What in the world, surely both images have been shopped by their original owners.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No its legit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i wish that were the case but Bing has just got really really fat. You can look it up and see her fuck if you really want to confirm :jordan


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rebecca Blue


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> You watch way too much porn dude.


I wasn't aware there was such a thing as too much porn.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rush said:


> i wish that were the case but Bing has just got really really fat. You can look it up and see her fuck if you really want to confirm :jordan


You know what, I'll take your word for it


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just looking around and (Bing) had a baby recently.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> New game:
> 
> Fantasy porn -
> 
> You can only pick WWE Diva/s
> What action would you like to see them do?
> Location
> 
> etc...
> 
> (Y)


This is really interesting guys.

Only WWE divas?

I'd probably choose Trish Stratus to get banged all over the shop by Evan Stone at her house. You may be wondering why I've made this selection....well I'm about to tell you.

I chose Evan because for me he is the pound for pound number one best worker of all time. Trish will be a rookie in this sort of thing so having Evan there to carry her through it is vital. I chose her house because she should be as comfortable as possible, although I'm sure Evan would put her at ease straight away being the pro that he is. I mean I've seen Evan carry paraplegics to 4 star performances, he is that good. Nobody has better porn psychology than Stone and he will be able to call the spots clearly to the girl throughout. Trish may feel a bit of trepidation with the inevitable ass to mouth but Stone will take her through the spot no problem, keeping the psychology going throughout with his impeccable facial expressions. There will be a couple of Stone's wonderful false finishes in the build up to the actual finish and then they will both hug and talk about how great it was.

Anyway, yea that'd be cool


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:rocky 

You forgot to say were the cum goes.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

On her face.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lmao Greatest post ever.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lmao brilliant TC. Just brilliant


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

All that's missing from T-C's post is some talk about storytelling and I would feel right at home here. But seriously, I needed a good laugh today and I got it. :lol


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

OMG I just realized I got DENNIS systemed by a girl the last few months. Now I need a drink.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> This is really interesting guys.
> 
> Only WWE divas?
> 
> I'd probably choose Trish Stratus to get banged all over the shop by Evan Stone at her house. You may be wondering why I've made this selection....well I'm about to tell you.
> 
> I chose Evan because for me is the pound for pound number one best worker of all time. Trish will be a rookie in this sort of thing so having Evan there to carry her through it is vital. I chose her house because she should be as comfortable as possible, although I'm sure Evan would put her at ease straight away being the pro that he is. I mean I've seen Evan carry paraplegics to 4 star performances, he is that good. Nobody has better porn psychology than Stone and he will be able to call the spots clearly to the girl throughout. Trish may feel a bit of trepidation with the inevitable ass to mouth Stone will take her through the spot no problem, keeping the psychology going throughout with his impeccable facial expressions. There will be a couple of Stone's wonderful false finishes in the build up to the actual finish and they will both hug and talk about how great it was.
> 
> Anyway, yea that'd be cool


Jeez, you idolise Evan Stone dont ya?

As for my diva fantasy, Layla getting it on with Candice Michelle would be hot. Location? My bedroom with me joining in and making it a threeway(Y)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Who doesn't idolize Evan Stone?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Threeway with Mickie James and Velvet Sky in the middle of the ring after showtime


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> OMG I just realized I got DENNIS systemed by a girl the last few months. Now I need a drink.


Cheer up buddy. I'm sure you'll bounce back and do better. You should hope a girl pulls a MAC on you next. (Y)


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Wasn't the MAC system "Move in After Completion?" :lmao I loved that episode.


----------



## TheIbar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Phoenix Marie was awesome back in the day. Now my favourite porn star is Jessica Jaymes.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jesus titty fucking Christ T-C, that was...something.

And it's such a shame about Bing. She used to have one of the hottest bodies ever, now I have no idea how that bitch can show her face in public. With this and Jada Fire retiring recently, my porn world is crashing down around me.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

MFM with Rocco Siffredi, Madison Rayne and Lex F'N Steele.


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nicole Aniston will be the GOAT in some time. She's not the best fuck, she barely moves but she's gotta be the best looking girl I've ever seen do porn.

She's also working with BangBros, so she's got a bright future in the biz.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just googled her, she is generic looking to me. From a porn standpoint, anyway.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:melina2I kinda hate it when the girls always have fake fingernails, somehow that really turns me off.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



T-C said:


> This is really interesting guys.
> 
> Only WWE divas?
> 
> I'd probably choose Trish Stratus to get banged all over the shop by Evan Stone at her house. You may be wondering why I've made this selection....well I'm about to tell you.
> 
> I chose Evan because for me he is the pound for pound number one best worker of all time. Trish will be a rookie in this sort of thing so having Evan there to carry her through it is vital. I chose her house because she should be as comfortable as possible, although I'm sure Evan would put her at ease straight away being the pro that he is. I mean I've seen Evan carry paraplegics to 4 star performances, he is that good. Nobody has better porn psychology than Stone and he will be able to call the spots clearly to the girl throughout. Trish may feel a bit of trepidation with the inevitable ass to mouth but Stone will take her through the spot no problem, keeping the psychology going throughout with his impeccable facial expressions. There will be a couple of Stone's wonderful false finishes in the build up to the actual finish and then they will both hug and talk about how great it was.
> 
> Anyway, yea that'd be cool


Trish would be awesome.
Especially attitude era Trish

(Y)(Y)



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Jeez, you idolise Evan Stone dont ya?
> 
> As for my diva fantasy, Layla getting it on with Candice Michelle would be hot. Location? My bedroom with me joining in and making it a threeway(Y)


Layla and Candice in a porno? Together? :ass
That would be awesome.
Layla's screaming with her British accent would be so hot.
Also Steph McMahon screaming would be awesome in porn. Go watch old wrestling videos back in the attitude era and listen to her scream, it is so hot.
Even though Maryse is a FORMER diva, she is number 1 on my want list to do porn!

(Y)


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Just googled her, she is generic looking to me. From a porn standpoint, anyway.





















Swag.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Generic in the porn world. She's a big titted blonde, they are a dime a dozen.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Obv not a natural blond after seeing that last pic...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



jojo89 said:


> I found some pics. wish she did FS scenes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some more pics of her here http://girlsinyogapants.net/janessa-brazil-in-yoga-pants/


You'd let her sit on your face.

Godly body and ass.

Fuck.


----------



## SuperBrawl

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lol at the post re Evan Stone's work rate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

There is this one girl that looks like Kelly Kelly but with a curvier body and big ass. Name is on the tip of my tongue...


----------



## Superboy-Prime

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



BigWillie54 said:


> bump
> 
> did people know octomom is doing a porno? smh


Gonna be quite honest, I'll check it out as soon as it get released. I'm interested in seeing what she can offer.

Not gonna lose any sleep wanking it out to her either.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Are there any Stephanie McMahon lookalikes out there????

(lol I sound so sad)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> There is this one girl that looks like Kelly Kelly but with a curvier body and big ass. Name is on the tip of my tongue...


Please try and remember her name! 
How much of a resemblance does this chick have to K2?



Superboy-Prime said:


> Gonna be quite honest, I'll check it out as soon as it get released. I'm interested in seeing what she can offer.
> 
> Not gonna lose any sleep wanking it out to her either.


She is hot, will definitely check it out, though it is a bit disturbing that she is a mother of eight and doing porn. Really do feel sorry for the kids when they grow up and they do a Google search on her. That's why I hate it when mother's do porn. At least if you do porn, do it under a stage name because it is sad when their kids will do a google search (like every kid, they will always google search a family member/Friend for the fun of it.)





CC91 said:


> Are there any Stephanie McMahon lookalikes out there????
> 
> (lol I sound so sad)


Would be fun and interesting if we search the net and find WWE Divas/TNA Knockouts pornstar look-a-likes.

I'll start:

Mickie James - (Don't know the name of the chick that looks like her) Unless that is Mickie?


(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Would be fun and interesting if we search the net and find WWE Divas/TNA Knockouts pornstar look-a-likes.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Mickie James - (Don't know the name of the chick that looks like her) Unless that is Mickie?
> 
> 
> (Y)


Chyna - Joan laurer ique2 :terry

Is there any pornstar that looks like Maryse?
On Mickie being in porn, If that isn't her then damn she is a good look-a-like!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her name is Jenny Hendrix.


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jenny Hendrix is boss.

Jayden Jaymes has to be the best around at the moment.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, Jayden is beautiful. She just needs to go anal more often.


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nah, I hate anal in porn. Used to be a fan of it :S


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Her name is Jenny Hendrix.


she does look like Kelly Kelly.

*WWE Divas/TNA Knockout pornstar look-a-likes*

So far we have:

Kelly Kelly - Jenny Hendrix
Mickie james - (don't know her name) unless mickie James really did a porno????
Can anyone confirm?

(Y)


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> she does look like Kelly Kelly.
> 
> Kelly Kelly - Jenny Hendrix


Hendrix has an A$$ Kelly does not.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



W.4.E said:


> Hendrix has an A$$ Kelly does not.


Right you are!
Though they do look alike.

(Y)


----------



## lemonhed

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

New to the site - Im a big fan of Riley Mason!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does Riley Mason still even do porn?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Phenom said:


> That is definitely not fat, let alone obese. That's healthy and curvy and womanly.
> 
> Girls who are rake thin are the unhealthy ones.


damn, that bitch is fine as fuck. PERFECT woman, IMO. not some annorexic whore with fake tits. she's all natural, with nice ass curves. goddamn, who is that?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Being a guy that actually likes the really skinny, anorexic looking girls (the one with smaller chest not the overly huge ones), Hendrix's curves are amazing.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Serious question here!

Why do you guys think chicks get into porn?
Obviously it isn't the most glamorous job going round.

Money?
Trauma/Stress related?
or just being a horny person?

What you guys think?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Serious question here!
> 
> Why do you guys think chicks get into porn?
> Obviously it isn't the most glamorous job going round.
> 
> Money?
> Trauma/Stress related?
> or just being a horny person?
> 
> What you guys think?


sometimes it's because they need money desperately, and other times it's because they just love sex. sinn sage wanted to be a porn star since she was like 16. plus, it's easier for women to get into porn than men unless they do some **** shit. it's one of those rare career fields where the woman generally make more money than the men.


----------



## JT Martin

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Right now, I'm liking Jayden Jaymes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Serious question here!
> 
> Why do you guys think chicks get into porn?
> Obviously it isn't the most glamorous job going round.
> 
> Money?
> Trauma/Stress related?
> or just being a horny person?
> 
> What you guys think?


Meh everyone for different reasons. Some for money, Some for past domestic problems, some because they love sex and why not get paid for something you love? It's really to each their own answer really.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Geralt of Rivia said:


> damn, that bitch is fine as fuck. PERFECT woman, IMO. not some annorexic whore with fake tits. she's all natural, with nice ass curves. goddamn, who is that?


It's Christina Hendricks, who appears in Mad Men. Unfortunately, she isn't a porn star.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










Is it true?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Can't be, but I will look.


----------



## JerichoH20

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Is it true?


was just wondering that too. hope not


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's only the 24th see no updates, can't tell tbh.


----------



## JerichoH20

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's only the 24th see no updates, can't tell tbh.


didnt find anything either, but tbh not really that good at finding things like this on the internet


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She tweeted yesterday so unless it was sent as she was dying?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I just took a look at her wiki and didn't see anything. lol

@Sapphire must be a troll then.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don't think it's true, unless she's just retired?


----------



## JerichoH20

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I just took a look at her wiki and didn't see anything. lol
> 
> @Sapphire must be a troll then.


i saw the that pic at 4chan few hours ago, wonder who started this


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yea, I found that pic on 4chan aswell.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lol glad that wasn't true Gianna MIchaels is my absolute favorite Porn Star


----------



## Cage21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Molly Bennett









Kind of an AJ Michalka look alike, which makes her all the hotter, IMHO.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*









holly halston


----------



## Klemencas

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann
Audrey Bitoni
Shyla Stylez 
Aletta Ocean


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

anyone else like Japanese pornstars?
I don't know any names but I find them so sexy!
Especially the ones with the really big tits!


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hitomi Tanaka


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kobra860 said:


> Hitomi Tanaka


YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
Awesome tits.
p.s are they real?
(Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

isnt all her porn censored or something like they block pussy and dicks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dem Japanese are crazy.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
> Awesome tits.
> p.s are they real?
> (Y)


I'm pretty sure that they're real but I may be wrong.

Edit: They're real.

Here's another hot one:

Ruri Saijou


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Daisy Marie:* Whatever you do in your life, just make sure you don't die without watching this woman's porn. If a perfect puss and boots ever existed, this is the girl that has em'.










*Dani Daniels:* If you're into lesbian porn, look no further. Her body is fresh, juicy and as fuckable as they come. Simply google her name and unzip your pants.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hmm maybe a bit of Alexis Texas


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> isnt all her porn censored or something like they block pussy and dicks.


I wonder why though?
TV programs censor nudity because of the rating but I can't understand why they would porn where the main reason we watch porn is to see the tits, pussy and ass and from a chicks/gay perspective, Dicks. 



kobra860 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they're real but I may be wrong.
> 
> Edit: They're real.
> 
> Here's another hot one:
> 
> Ruri Saijou


Damn how do some chicks have natural tits that big?




Cena's 1# Hater said:


> *Daisy Marie:* Whatever you do in your life, just make sure you don't die without watching this woman's porn. If a perfect puss and boots ever existed, this is the girl that has em'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dani Daniels:* If you're into lesbian porn, look no further. Her body is fresh, juicy and as fuckable as they come. Simply google her name and unzip your pants.


Thanks! Will check out!



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Hmm maybe a bit of Alexis Texas


Hot ass!
P.s just looking at your avatar and I just pictured Bryan and Bella (Don't know which is which) fucking and Bryan screaming YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! OMG lol! :lol


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

For girl on girl: Molly Cavalli


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Molly Cavalli has an amazing ass. Truly epic.


----------



## Australian

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

belcia avalos









Jana Miartusova









bree olson


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Charley Chase finally doing Anal, and it's in Big Wet Asses.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alexis Texas for the win


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Damn how do some chicks have natural tits that big?


Especially Asian chicks. They arn't known for big boobs.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



virus21 said:


> Especially Asian chicks. They arn't known for big boobs.


Yeh but the asians who got 'em are hot as hell (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Then I would have to go with Aoi Sora


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cleavage said:


> Charley Chase finally doing Anal, and it's in Big Wet Asses.


She's really hot but she usually has this massive bush that turns me off of her. When she's shaved she's fine.


Speaking of bushes, these asian chicks people have been posted are pretty hot and they have amazing tits but they all have bush too, which for me is a no no.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Then I would have to go with Aoi Sora


She's hot as fuck.


----------



## hardysno1fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tori Black is beautiful as anything


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

really don't like asian chicks in porn.

except london keyes, she is fucking hot.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

And insane.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i've only seen her brazzers stuff and she seems normal enough, don't want to know what she's done to warrant that answer

and jeez, tori black is a mum? definition of MILF.


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TJChurch said:


> That's as true as Hornswoggle being the Heavyweight Champion.


His first movie was a german retro porn movie. I don't know the german name of the movie but there's an English version called Bocky.


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Someone earlier in the thread was talking about WWE Diva/Knockout porn look-a-like's.

I've always found Brooklyn Lee looks a lot like Mickie James. Particularly if you can find her scenes from Heart Strings.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*McKenzie Lee:* She became a porn star because her mother was a whore, but that's a different story for a different time. Check her out, don't be surprised if you see her high as fuck.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Seriously? Good god she's ugly.*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

she is dirty not a good kind, the kind like a crackwhore saying she'll blow you for £


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don Draper does not approve of low class porn whores.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Seabs said:


> *Seriously? Good god she's ugly.*


The picture I posted is very unflattering but she's got some knockers. Her work is very good too.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Jenny Poussin* 










*Alektra Blue*










*Audrey Bitoni*










*Eva Angelina*










Candice Cardinelle


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm I the only one who loves them some Gianna Micheals.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She doesn't do it for me. butterface.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> *McKenzie Lee:* She became a porn star because her mother was a whore, but that's a different story for a different time. Check her out, don't be surprised if you see her high as fuck.


Not gonna lie, she's pretty damn awful looking.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna has a great body and fucks like a champion but I have to agree, major butterface.

I just googled McKenzie Lee and her tits look like they are hard as stone.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

When WAGG shoots your bitch down you know thats bad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> When WAGG shoots your bitch down you know thats bad.


Quiet you, I only love the cuties. But seriously, that is one hell of a trashy looking pic. To each their own thou.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You know you're life is heading on the right path when your mother was a whore and you end up doing porn high as fuck for a living.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

If I threw up on her face...she'd probably like it cause it would actually make her look slightly better.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think if you hit her tits with a sledgehammer like MMA fighters do to tires, the hammer would crack her tits.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hammer would break first.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Isabella Soprano*









*Ashlynn Brooke* (even though she retired  )









*Sasha Grey*









And I'd reckon *Gianna Michaels* would be an awesome fuck so shes gets a vote too


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I found out about Isabella Soprano off some show called Cathouse from back in the day. She's hot but I don't think she's done any porn in a long time.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Gianna has a great body and fucks like a champion but I have to agree, major butterface.
> 
> I just googled McKenzie Lee and her tits look like they are hard as stone.


the fact she fucks like a champ makes her one of my favourite pornstars by far.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Dylan Ryder*


----------



## Emberdon

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha grey is overrated.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Emberdon said:


> Sasha grey is overrated.


I agree. I always found something nasty about her, and not in a good way. I can't believe she was viewed as the next Taylor Rain.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Taylor Rain was disgustingly skinny. She went to jail for weed instead of going into a treatment program for it, so I gotta give her some props for that.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I go for the curvy + big boobs + big ass + chunky thighs type, but there was something about Taylor Rain that always got me going. I think it was the fact that she was really dirty, without being trashy.

I found Sasha Grey too skinny, as well as being unattractive overall.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm the same way. Rain had a pretty face but she was just too skinny for me. Same with Sasha Grey, on top of her being too crazy for my liking. That bitch would get beaten sometimes, not something I want to see.


----------



## IJ

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Barbie Cummings
Alanah Rae
Lisa Ann


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

sasha's been retired for a while now hasn't she ?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Year or two yeah.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Y'all guys are trippin', Sandra Romain is still the best. And her newcummer sister Alice is pretty damn great too, bcuz SANDRA is a damn good teacher.










God damn, Sandra is awesome.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Newcummer. So clever dude...


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Surfing the channels and the 2012 AVN awards are on showtime lol. Does anyone actually watch this stuff. Watching pornstars win awards and stuff. Most of the ppl I see I never heard of.

Chyna looks hideous


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Surfing the channels and the 2012 AVN awards are on showtime lol. Does anyone actually watch this stuff. Watching pornstars win awards and stuff. Most of the ppl I see I never heard of.


I came across one, one time, and it was pretty hilarious seeing people so proud for those accomplishments. I think it was around the time the porno "Pirates" made its debut.


----------



## robass83

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jennifer White, Alexis Ford and Kortney Kane.
These are my top 3 for now. They are new in to the business so they have a lot to offer XD I am bored of all the old ones like Eva Angelina, Audrey Bitoni, Sasha Grey, Tori Black, Jayden James, Jessica James, Kagney Linn Karter etc.  LOL I know almost all of their names


----------



## Heel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Franceska Jaimes.
Ariella Ferrera.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Then I would have to go with Aoi Sora


Japanese pornstars are cute!!!!
I especially like their screaming!

...........

I just watch a porno where a guy was fucking two chicks behind a shopping centre.... so hot!!!!!
I kinda cringed a bit thinking that they will get caught! :lol
(Y)


----------



## wizard887

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alicia Rhodes.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



robass83 said:


> Kortney Kane.


Finally, another mention! :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tasha Reign is on the list


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

April O'Neill.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ I like April, especially in those passion HD vids, at least that's what I think they're called.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jasmine Black


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Julia Chanel:*










*Tyra Banxxx:*


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

A'ight, let's see how I weigh in on some of the previous discussions: 

1. I will do a "porn fan sin" here, but hey, I gotta say it: Lisa Ann is just ridiculously hot, HOWEVER, her breasts look so much better when they are covered. 
As people have noted before, one of her nips is weird + they seem saggy to me.

2. Apparently, the "the number 1 pornstar of all time/currently is Tera Patrick. Never seen anything with her.

3. Jada Fire is just... Disgusting. 

4. Vanessa Blue was only mentioned once, and that makes me sad. She has a nice MILF look, great curves, is black and fucks like a champ.

5. I somehow like JAP porn, but it annoys the hell out of me at the same time... The bushes, the censorship, the lack of real sex scenes/or weird angles. 
Take Hitomi Tanaka, for example. She has a weird face, but it somehow works. She looks great when her boobs are covered, but as soon as she taker her top off... Good god. Makes me wanna barf. Hate boobs like that.

6. Christina Hendricks, although apparently a little chubby, is still absolutely hot/attractive. I'm usually really strict with my "chubby" acceptance levels, but she is so attractive overall that I can't say no/wouldn't say no.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> A'ight, let's see how I weigh in on some of the previous discussions:
> 
> 1. I will do a "porn fan sin" here, but hey, I gotta say it: Lisa Ann is just ridiculously hot, HOWEVER, her breasts look so much better when they are covered.
> As people have noted before, one of her nips is weird + they seem saggy to me.
> 
> 2. Apparently, the "the number 1 pornstar of all time/currently is Tera Patrick. Never seen anything with her.
> 
> *3. Jada Fire is just... Disgusting.
> *
> 4. Vanessa Blue was only mentioned once, and that makes me sad. She has a nice MILF look, great curves, is black and fucks like a champ.
> 
> 5. I somehow like JAP porn, but it annoys the hell out of me at the same time... The bushes, the censorship, the lack of real sex scenes/or weird angles.
> Take Hitomi Tanaka, for example. She has a weird face, but it somehow works. She looks great when her boobs are covered, but as soon as she taker her top off... Good god. Makes me wanna barf. Hate boobs like that.
> 
> 6. Christina Hendricks, although apparently a little chubby, is still absolutely hot/attractive. I'm usually really strict with my "chubby" acceptance levels, but she is so attractive overall that I can't say no/wouldn't say no.



How DARE you, sir.

A lot of people say this though and I have no idea why. You may not find her attractive but she is in no way disgusting, but A LOT of people online fucking hate her. Not me, I think she's the hottest porn star ever. Shame she recently retired, but I guess there is always Skin Diamond, Nyomi Banxxx and Courtney Foxx.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Correction on number 2: It isn't Tera Patrick, it's Tori Black.
But yeah, haven't even seen almost anything with her too.

Here is the list: http://www.complex.com/girls/2011/07/the-top-100-hottest-porn-stars/#gallery

You can find the "50 hottest black pornstars of all time" list (with Jada Fire as no. 6) there, "50 hottest Asian pornstars", "50 hottest Japanese AV actresses" and "50 prettiest pornstars of all time there", with Maria Ozawa as number 1.

@Walls
Yeah, I may have used to strong of a word, but... She just isn't pretty. Her body all in all is just so unappealing, especially her breasts. Not attractive, not even remotely. 

So, Vanessa Blue and Lacey Duvalle are still my favorites.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> 3. Jada Fire is just... Disgusting.


Don't like dem chocolate sistas, eh?

____________________________________

*Shyla Jennings:* This woman loves to fuck, has nice breasts and is a horn magnet.










There is a video that you guys need to watch. Google "Shyla Jennings and Dani Daniels". Don't skip 1 second of the video. The interview Shyla gives in the beginning is unbelievably hot.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^^
Do you not see me mentioning Vanessa Blue and Lacey Duvalle, like, 3 times?

I like chocolate sistas, but Jada is just... Eww; For me, at least.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I love Jada's tits. I know a lot of people don't like them because she has big nipples, but that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I too find Jada god awful, but really, it was with time that she grew off me in a horrible way. I am not bothered by big nipples as well, because if anybody has seen Karla's areola back in the day, they were friggin pancake size. Jada's whole look just throws me off. She also has a face like Naomi, and every time I remind myself of that, I cringe whenever I see Naomi.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You guys are crazy.










How the hell is that not hot?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i saw one video with jada fire where she had like jewels in her teeth, turned me off her forever.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her breasts.

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaarf.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Thanks to this thread, I've just discovered Lacey Duvalle. Props!!!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My #1 pick right now has got to be Jayden Jaymes










BUT!!! Lately i find myself watching  Priya Anjali Rai alot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Latinas have had my interest for a bit now.


----------



## MF25

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Riko Tachibana and Ameri Ichinose.

That is all.


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The best porn is homeade. Overaccting is not a turn on.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



MF25 said:


> Riko Tachibana and Ameri Ichinose.
> 
> That is all.


Hot.

Too bad it's JAP porn + bushes galore.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Stojy said:


> *The best porn is homemade*. Overaccting is not a turn on.


THIS!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

A lot of people seem to have a problem with porn chicks over-acting and not really being into it. I don't seem to have this problem with the chicks I'm into, so who's a good example of someone doing that?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> Hot.
> 
> Too bad it's JAP porn + *bushes galore*.


:yum:

It's prolly been said over and over but Faye Reagan has been my favorite for a very very long time.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Rachel Starr:* Her ass is something special and she knows how to use it.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No love for Skin Diamond?


----------



## GetReady2Fly

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> Hot.
> 
> Too bad it's JAP porn + bushes galore.


bushes = problem to you? Not to me.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Bree Olson
Isabella Soprano
Lisa Ann
Gianna Michaels
Penny Flame

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Stojy said:


> The best porn is homeade. Overaccting is not a turn on.


No love for Priya Rai then :side:


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Chain Gang solider said:


> No love for Priya Rai then :side:


yes Priya Rai is GREAT


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No she looks like a ******

You all need to get on the Remy Lacroix bandwagon.
*can't find appropriate pic to post


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> No she looks like a ******
> 
> You all need to get on the Remy Lacroix bandwagon.
> *can't find appropriate pic to post


There was like 2 on the google image search. one was too big so I will post this one.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Stojy said:


> The best porn is homeade. Overaccting is not a turn on.


But wrestling fans should feel right at home :cool2


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> No she looks like a ******
> 
> You all need to get on the Remy Lacroix bandwagon.
> *can't find appropriate pic to post


*Remy LaCroix:*


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Janine, Ashton Moore and Carmen Luvana mostly.


----------



## DeadPresident18

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> ^^
> Do you not see me mentioning Vanessa Blue and Lacey Duvalle, like, 3 times?
> 
> I like chocolate sistas, but Jada is just... Eww; For me, at least.


you're not the only one i never liked jada fire i always thought she wasn't all that to be honest, if anything i always she was pretty ugly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yup, jumped the Remy Lacroix bandwagon. No clue how it happened, it just did. :Rock4


----------



## Camoron

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RD25 said:


> Indeed


:cody2


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kayden Kross
Daisy Marie
Tiffany Thompson
Stefani Morgan
Bunny Luv
Cassidey
Lexi Belle
Kaylani Lei
Monique Alexander (pre-duck surgery)
Jenni Lee


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I love this thread.

Thread related, Angelina Valentine is cool.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Thread related, Angelina Valentine is cool.


Everything about her is fake... Which makes her look so f*cking hot. She kinda reminds me of J-Woww from the Jersey shore too, which is awesome lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> No she looks like a ******


fair point...but



kokepepsi said:


> You all need to get on the Remy Lacroix bandwagon.




this bitch isnt much better


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Are you saying Remy looks like a ******...? Da fuck?! :kobe


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Are you saying Remy looks like a ******...? Da fuck?! :kobe


i said she doesnt appeal to me...personal preferences differ, ofc. If you like that look, I cant stop you from doing so.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Looks better in vids than in pics.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That's fine if you don't like her, but from your earlier post I thought you were saying she looks like a ******...


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> That's fine if you don't like her, but from your earlier post I thought you were saying she looks like a ******...


Thought he was talkin about Priya


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Think that was kokepepsi, the other guy was talking about Remy... But whatever.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah Priya looks like a ******

Just like Lisa "the man" Ann

Like Swagger said you need to check out Remy on video.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her boobs freak me the fuck out, just scary looking. She still has a great looking ass, though.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

any love for julia bond?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Julia Bond is hot as hell and a topper on my faplist!


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like Lichelle Marie a lot.

She's blonde, busty and very "tight". I don't like very thin girls usually (weird, right?) but she is a good example of a one I like.

One thing about her though, is her face. 
It's weird to say the least, but still, I got sorta used to it and, IMO, it even adds to her charm.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Priya Rai and Lisa Ann are two of the most beautiful women in porn. So are Nina Mercedez and Francesca Le.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Julia Ann


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lichelle Marie reminds me of Nikki Benz, especially her body, looks great. 



Phenom said:


> So are Nina Mercedez and Francesca Le.


Great choices, love both of them. Nina does great lesbian scenes.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bubzeh said:


> *Candice Nicole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Still sticking with her or Banxxx!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Still wishing Gigi Rivera didn't retire so early.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Me - Gianna Michaels, Eve Laurence, Shyla Styles, Vanessa Blue, Lisa Ann, Delta White, 

The g/f - Jean Valjean 

Made her a dvd awhile ago, of scenes with him in for a birthday gift, you know how hard it is to find porn, googling the "guys" name?!?! nightmare.... lol


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

IAFD bro


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> IAFD bro


Yeah but i just used a video ripper program and the usual clip sites , there never listed by name or film really.. just ooh blonde big **** gets pounded etc..


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Random gal, Yoha Galvez. She's ridiculously beautiful:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does anyone like Daphne Rosen?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> I like Lichelle Marie a lot.
> 
> She's blonde, busty and very "tight". I don't like very thin girls usually (weird, right?) but she is a good example of a one I like.
> 
> One thing about her though, is her face.
> It's weird to say the least, but still, I got sorta used to it and, IMO, it even adds to her charm.


I feel the same way. Her face is a little ff putting at first, but Ive gotten used to it to.


Any one a fan of Alexis Amore?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> Julia Bond is hot as hell and a topper on my faplist!


Before the tattoos or after the tattoos? I find her un-attractive after she got her body covered in tattoos. She looks like a totally different person since then. I understand that people do like tattooed woman but I'm not one of them.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dayna Vendetta

She's still pretty young, can't wait for more of her :jordan4


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



chronoxiong said:


> Before the tattoos or after the tattoos? I find her un-attractive after she got her body covered in tattoos. She looks like a totally different person since then. I understand that people do like tattooed woman but I'm not one of them.



Ive seen her on MFC as a model and she is so full of herself. She's a MASSIVE cunt. And on more than one occasion as well. Still hot as fuck though and I love her tats.


----------



## WahhWahh

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lela Star *POST* plastic surgery. Dat ass.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lela Star rivals Kim Kardashian in the hotness department and anyone who knows me knows I fucking love Kim Kardashian, so that's saying something. A lot of people don't like her now because she got her tits, lips and ass done but imo it just made her hotter. She has a really hot back tattoo as well.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Love both Julia Bond and Lela Star, both have great tattoos and I really am a fan of women with tattoos. Both have great asses and faces. Even if Lela is full of plastic, she's still hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Dayna Vendetta
> 
> She's still pretty young, can't wait for more of her :jordan4


She has some big boobs. Is she new?


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hope I'm not alone on this, but am I the only one that hates how teen sites always have to emphasis on how 'barely legal' the pornstars are? You know, the kind of sites that have all the girly pink backgrounds and all the girls in pigtails to portray them as innocent virgins. It's borderline ephebophilia and a total boner-killer.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lupe Fuentes.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> Hope I'm not alone on this, but am I the only one that hates how teen sites always have to emphasis on how 'barely legal' the pornstars are? You know, the kind of sites that have all the girly pink backgrounds and all the girls in pigtails to portray them as innocent virgins. It's borderline ephebophilia and a total boner-killer.


Isn't that the point of those sites though? To appeal to the perverts who have a thing for young girls. If you want to watch regular teen porn just look elsewhere that doesn't specify themselves as solely teenagers.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> Hope I'm not alone on this, but am I the only one that hates how teen sites always have to emphasis on how 'barely legal' the pornstars are? You know, the kind of sites that have all the girly pink backgrounds and all the girls in pigtails to portray them as innocent virgins. It's borderline ephebophilia and a total boner-killer.


Doesn't bother me, but to be fair, I'm 19 myself so that's my age group.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> Hope I'm not alone on this, but am I the only one that hates how teen sites always have to emphasis on how 'barely legal' the pornstars are? You know, the kind of sites that have all the girly pink backgrounds and all the girls in pigtails to portray them as innocent virgins. It's borderline ephebophilia and a total boner-killer.



I completely agree with this, it creeps me the fuck out and I don't understand how anyone can find chicks like that appealing. It really is just appealing to the pedo's out there without actually being child porn. I don't understand how anyone can enjoy that type of stuff. I love women, not young girls. No appeal to me whatsoever.

Although I do think Amia Moretti is really hot and she seems to get pimped out to the pedo market a lot, so it's hard to find something with her where I'm not creeped the fuck out but it's out there. She's kind of steering away from that type of stuff now but in the beginning that's pretty much all she did. Glad I discovered her later on so those pedo-ish vids aren't the only vids of her.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

So you don't like Max Hardcore?

That fucker was crazy


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

He went to jail and rightfully so. I heard about him from the Joe Rogan podcast because he's talked about him a few times and how nutty he is/was so I looked up some of his videos and they are just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I try to stay away from hardcore.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Max Hardcore is the sickest of the sick.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> Hope I'm not alone on this, but am I the only one that hates how teen sites always have to emphasis on how 'barely legal' the pornstars are? You know, the kind of sites that have all the girly pink backgrounds and all the girls in pigtails to portray them as innocent virgins. It's borderline ephebophilia and a total boner-killer.


Even though yea...that's one way to look at it, but serioulsy the younger tighter bodies well always be sexy as hell! Call me sick but I enjoy the pigtials and "innocent" look. Isn't porn all about the fantasy anyways?




kokepepsi said:


> So you don't like Max Hardcore?
> 
> That fucker was crazy


I actually liked some of the crazy shit he did, and he always had those skinny lil girls in pigtails and lil school girl outfits. Shit was awesome :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Makes me glad Karla left La Zona before she was to do any porn content. Can't imagine her going that route.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Makes me glad Karla left La Zona before she was to do any porn content. Can't imagine her going that route.


La Zona was always the place I went for the sexiest and most attractive Latinas...god they were all amazing!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Edit - Fucked up, ignore this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> La Zona was always the place I went for the sexiest and most attractive Latinas...god they were all amazing!


They do round up the hottest Latinas, but I read on the freeones forum that (not sure if legit or the user was a troll) that they were ripping off the models and some shit. So most of the models left.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> They do round up the hottest Latinas, but I read on the freeones forum that (not sure if legit or the user was a troll) that they were ripping off the models and some shit. So most of the models left.


Well that's a fucking shame!!!!! And TBH explains some things.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

God Damn


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Although I do think Amia Moretti is really hot and she seems to get pimped out to the pedo market a lot, so it's hard to find something with her where I'm not creeped the fuck out but it's out there. She's kind of steering away from that type of stuff now but in the beginning that's pretty much all she did. Glad I discovered her later on so those pedo-ish vids aren't the only vids of her.


She's one of my favorites, and I've always hated the pigtailed teen themes. Even smoking hot chicks like Daisy Marie's scenes with that were a major turn off. 

I like girls that look in their early 20's with the "still haven't gotten to the point where I have to stay in shape" look and wrinkle free, but the whole pigtail thing is middle school level looks. No girls in my high school way back were going around like that. 

As for Max Hardcore, never liked any of that shit but he shouldn't have been sent to jail for it. Nanny state nonsense, yet again.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

who is Max Hardcore?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> who is Max Hardcore?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=max+hardcore

:lol


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

the geezer needs his cock ripping off and wedged up his own ass, sick cunt, and whoever jerks off to that shit is a nonse.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> who is Max Hardcore?


If you don't know who he is, you best keep it that way.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



StarzNBarz said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=max+hardcore
> 
> :lol


Not so sure if I should click. I should just continue to be curious and never look him up. Also, I find Amia Moretti hot, but don't look up her vids a lot. I think she got implants which sucks. I mean implants are not a horrible thing like some make it out to be, but horrible looking ones are really the worst.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> God Damn


who is that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



deadmau said:


> who is that?


I believe that's Remy Lacroix. A new fave of mine, DAT ASS is amazing.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't really have a favourite but at the moment i'm into Kelly Divine








got a great ass.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I was just going to post her myself. :ass


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

We talkin' bout asses now?

My girl Alexis can't stay behind then


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










Cynthia Bang on of my new favs. dat ass, dat face, dem tits :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dat Ass trend is running atm. I would definitely put Alexis up there. Not familiar with Cynthia Bang (nice ass for sure) seen just a little of Divine. Jessie Rogers imo has a nice ass as well, not sure if it's DAT ASS but it's nice for sure.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/607260-jessie-rogers.html


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Cony Ferrara is great.


















































Lea Lexis:


















Victoria Lanz:










Rebecca Linares:









Aleska Diamond:


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Repped for Rebecca Linares!


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Does anyone like Daphne Rosen?


Of course who the hell doesn't. Tho honestly I liked her a lot more before she got work done. She was a natural beauty.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I noticed Russian Pornstar, Ingrid Swenson at last nights Russia game. Anyone else?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just found this pretty lady out;










Here name is Charity Bangs and just turned frickin 20!! years old! So young and already so beautiful.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Charity Bangs has some ugly tits.


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gianna Michaels








Eva Angelina








Priya Rai








Vivian Porto


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I watched a scene a few weeks back and the chicks pussy was as pink as play-doh it was such a turn of that I just moved to another vid.
Even her asshole was like pink play-doh. I really didn't care how good she was there is no use in watching a vid when you can't stand what you are looking at anyone else seen anything like this???


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Agreed about Christy Bangs' tits, they aren't great looking.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Remy LaCroix just recently "released" a Wicked Pictures movie called "Remy".

Watched the trailer, looks "awesome".


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys cum when the guys are cuming aswell or do you just cum when ever the fuck you want?
> I always try to cum when the guys cums. Somehow I think that sounds abit gay but whatever.


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

omg i am dying hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



#1Peep4ever said:


> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao
> :lmao
> 
> omg i am dying hahahahahahahahahahah


As a matter of fact I think it's completly normal. I mean when the guy comes the porn is over. So why should I continue to masturbate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> Remy LaCroix just recently "released" a Wicked Pictures movie called "Remy".
> 
> Watched the trailer, looks "awesome".


Nice. (Y) She seems to be *THE* new chick on the block.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

A Wicked Pictures release? Thought that movie was made by Elegant Angel...?


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Can people actually watch a porno that is like 1,5 hour long?? Personally get bored after like 5-10 minutes. So its usually just "Lets get this over with and see what else is on". Always had a problem getting turned on by most woman that are in the movies.
They are either: 

A, Just ugly
B, Way too fake. I aint getting turned on by a fucking barbie doll.
C, Look like everyone else. Nothing special or natural about them. Its like a Michael Bay movie, seen one and you have seen them all.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

@TheIllusiveMan
Oh I dunno, nor does it really matter. 

@JasonLives
I don't think I can sit and watch the whole thing, no point. But "continuing where I left off" last time, yeah, that's how I would go about it. 
The point of the movies is that they are highly quality regarding the video quality and watching the trailer/seeing thumbnails is always a turn-on (like with this Remy trailer, by gawd). 

1. Just ugly - I'm guessing their faces, not their bodies? I don't know, it depends. There are ugly people everywhere in the world, so ofc there are in professional and amateur porn.
2. Fake looking - Some people really, really like the plastic look, the slutty look, the Jersey Shore look etc. Personally, I prefer, for example, big fake breasts (as long as it's a decent job) to big natural breasts. 
As I mentioned earlier, go check out girls like Lichelle Marie and Alleta Ocean - I like that, just like completely natural girls. 
3. There is always a girl, just like in real life, that pets you the right way, because of a little detail, a combination of her looks in different aspects and so on. 
Regarding porn, yeah, there are a bunch of nondescript brunettes and especially blondes; You can easily single out girls which have something special to them, though, both regarding looks and, well, "talent".


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Just found this pretty lady out;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here name is Charity Bangs and just turned frickin 20!! years old! So young and already so beautiful.


wow I think I'm love!!!
She so gorgeous!!!!
Would love to do her!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Agreed about Christy Bangs' tits, they aren't great looking.


Woah really? I love her tits


----------



## TheCelticRebel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've actually been enjoying some of the "models" on myfreecams.com since Redban mentioned it on The Joe Rogan podcast, saying how awesome it is to jerk off to real amateur girls there, and it is.

I think a lot of the time it's way better than pro porn, and more addicting.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don't get me wrong, she has a very pretty face. But those tits just don't suit her, pushed far too much to the sides and her nipples look rather odd. Sorta like when Teagan Presley had hers done, they just didn't look right.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Don't get me wrong, she has a very pretty face. But those tits just don't suit her, pushed far too much to the sides and her nipples look rather odd. Sorta like when Teagan Presley had hers done, they just didn't look right.


Mmyeah I get the point.. But I also love Angelina Valentines tits, so my opinion is irrelevant :x


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That chick really has some boob issues + she looks pretty basic.


----------



## randyorko

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Here are my Top 100 Pornstars in order

100. Ava Lauren
99. Alexis Silver
98. Mulani Rivera
97. Deliah Strong
96. Monica Sweetheart
95. Marquetta Jewel
94. Lucy Thai
93. Katalina Linda
92. Paulina James
91. Isabella Soprano
90. Clair Dames
89. Jaclyn Case
88. Megan Martinez
87. Chloe Dior
86. Nautica Thorn
85. Maya Hills
84. Leah Luv
83. Gigi Rivera
82. Mariah Milano
81. Kylee King
80. Amia Miley
79. Sativa Rose
78. Ashley Blue
77. Mary Jane
76. Sarah Blake
75. Tanner Mayes
74. Cherokee
73. Lily Thai
72. Brynn Tyler
71. Tori Black
70. Marie McCray
69. Phoenix Marie
68. Mysti May
67. Jenny Hendrix
66. Rachel Starr
65. Avy Scott
64. Mika Tan
63. Brooke Haven
62. Nikki Rhodes
61. Tiffany Rayne
60. Bobbi Starr
59. Allie Haze
58. Faye Reagan
57. Alanah Rae
56. Aiden Aspen
55. Sophie Dee
54. Dylan Ryder
53. Jayden James
52. Whitney Stevens
51. Riley Mason
50. Mason Storm
49. Jessie Andrews
48. Emily Evermoore
47. Jenna Haze
46. Dakoda Brooks
45. Cherry Poppens
44. Jennifer Luv
43. Memphis Monroe
42. Missy Stone
41. Gianna Michaels
40. Carmella Bing
39. Mary Anne
38. Natasha Nice
37. Harmony Rose
36. Evie Delatosso
35. Jasmine Byrne
34. Ashlynn Brooke
33. Alyssa Hall
32. Eve Lawrence
31. Haley Paige
30. Charley Chase
29. Allie James
28. Abbey Brooks
27. Yurizan Beltran
26. Eva Angelina
25. Cody Lane
24. Ice La Fox
23. Angelina Castro
22. Trina Michaels
21. Allie Sin
20. Nicole Brazzle
19. Destiny Summers
18. Laurie Vargas
17. Alexis Texas
16. Madison Scott
15. Kaci Starr
14. Molly Cavalli
13. Madison James 
12. Kagney Linn Karter
11. Faith Leon
10. Charlotte Stokely
9. Sara Stone
8. Lisa Sparxxx
7. Capri Anderson
6. Gia Paloma
5. Penny Flame
4. Nicole Ray
3. Bree Olson
2. Lexi Belle
1. Shawna Lenee


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> Remy LaCroix just recently "released" a Wicked Pictures movie called "Remy".
> 
> Watched the trailer, looks "awesome".


have you seen the trailer to her Elegant Angel movie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cleavage said:


> have you seen the trailer to her Elegant Angel movie.


I doubt that's the one with Jada? 

Found the trailer to the "Remy" movie. 










Edit: I think I got some trailers mixed up.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



randyorko said:


> Here are my Top 100 Pornstars in order
> 
> 100. Ava Lauren
> 99. Alexis Silver
> 98. Mulani Rivera
> 97. Deliah Strong
> 96. Monica Sweetheart
> 95. Marquetta Jewel
> 94. Lucy Thai
> 93. Katalina Linda
> 92. Paulina James
> 91. Isabella Soprano
> 90. Clair Dames
> 89. Jaclyn Case
> 88. Megan Martinez
> 87. Chloe Dior
> 86. Nautica Thorn
> 85. Maya Hills
> 84. Leah Luv
> 83. Gigi Rivera
> 82. Mariah Milano
> 81. Kylee King
> 80. Amia Miley
> 79. Sativa Rose
> 78. Ashley Blue
> 77. Mary Jane
> 76. Sarah Blake
> 75. Tanner Mayes
> 74. Cherokee
> 73. Lily Thai
> 72. Brynn Tyler
> 71. Tori Black
> 70. Marie McCray
> 69. Phoenix Marie
> 68. Mysti May
> 67. Jenny Hendrix
> 66. Rachel Starr
> 65. Avy Scott
> 64. Mika Tan
> 63. Brooke Haven
> 62. Nikki Rhodes
> 61. Tiffany Rayne
> 60. Bobbi Starr
> 59. Allie Haze
> 58. Faye Reagan
> 57. Alanah Rae
> 56. Aiden Aspen
> 55. Sophie Dee
> 54. Dylan Ryder
> 53. Jayden James
> 52. Whitney Stevens
> 51. Riley Mason
> 50. Mason Storm
> 49. Jessie Andrews
> 48. Emily Evermoore
> 47. Jenna Haze
> 46. Dakoda Brooks
> 45. Cherry Poppens
> 44. Jennifer Luv
> 43. Memphis Monroe
> 42. Missy Stone
> 41. Gianna Michaels
> 40. Carmella Bing
> 39. Mary Anne
> 38. Natasha Nice
> 37. Harmony Rose
> 36. Evie Delatosso
> 35. Jasmine Byrne
> 34. Ashlynn Brooke
> 33. Alyssa Hall
> 32. Eve Lawrence
> 31. Haley Paige
> 30. Charley Chase
> 29. Allie James
> 28. Abbey Brooks
> 27. Yurizan Beltran
> 26. Eva Angelina
> 25. Cody Lane
> 24. Ice La Fox
> 23. Angelina Castro
> 22. Trina Michaels
> 21. Allie Sin
> 20. Nicole Brazzle
> 19. Destiny Summers
> 18. Laurie Vargas
> 17. Alexis Texas
> 16. Madison Scott
> 15. Kaci Starr
> 14. Molly Cavalli
> 13. Madison James
> 12. Kagney Linn Karter
> 11. Faith Leon
> 10. Charlotte Stokely
> 9. Sara Stone
> 8. Lisa Sparxxx
> 7. Capri Anderson
> 6. Gia Paloma
> 5. Penny Flame
> 4. Nicole Ray
> 3. Bree Olson
> 2. Lexi Belle
> 1. Shawna Lenee



You seriously need to get laid dude.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I doubt that's the one with Jada?
> 
> Found the trailer to the "Remy" movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think I got some trailers mixed up.


This is the one I was referring to, I really don't care whether it's Elegant Angel or Wicked.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hopefully Manuel Ferrara isn't in that movie. I love Elegant Angel and their movies but they use that guy far too often. He seriously ruins scenes for me, trying to impose himself and talking crap all the time. Just an annoying twat.


----------



## DivanKnockoutFan90

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Phoenix Marie has just made it into my fave 5. She looks just like Natalya, and sometimes looks like Beth Phoenix too.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



DivanKnockoutFan90 said:


> Phoenix Marie has just made it into my fave 5. She looks just like Natalya, and sometimes looks like Beth Phoenix too.


me too. She goes all out in most of her stuff too. Dedication is sexy.


----------



## randyorko

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bloodbath said:


> You seriously need to get laid dude.


What so people posting in this thread can list their favorite pornstars, but when I put my top 100 I get the you need to get laid line. For about half of them I had to look through pornstars to find the ones I like just to get to 100. It's not like I look at it all day, but I fap once a day and those are my favorites to go to for help fapping.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just a few chicks from my #FapFive

Malena Morgan

Adriana Lynn/ Adenalynn

Tori Black

Sunny Leone

Lacie Heart

Riley Steele

Lexi Belle


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



randyorko said:


> Here are my Top 100 Pornstars in order
> 
> 100. Ava Lauren
> 99. Alexis Silver
> 98. Mulani Rivera
> 97. Deliah Strong
> 96. Monica Sweetheart
> 95. Marquetta Jewel
> 94. Lucy Thai
> 93. Katalina Linda
> 92. Paulina James
> 91. Isabella Soprano
> 90. Clair Dames
> 89. Jaclyn Case
> 88. Megan Martinez
> 87. Chloe Dior
> 86. Nautica Thorn
> 85. Maya Hills
> 84. Leah Luv
> 83. Gigi Rivera
> 82. Mariah Milano
> 81. Kylee King
> 80. Amia Miley
> 79. Sativa Rose
> 78. Ashley Blue
> 77. Mary Jane
> 76. Sarah Blake
> 75. Tanner Mayes
> 74. Cherokee
> 73. Lily Thai
> 72. Brynn Tyler
> 71. Tori Black
> 70. Marie McCray
> 69. Phoenix Marie
> 68. Mysti May
> 67. Jenny Hendrix
> 66. Rachel Starr
> 65. Avy Scott
> 64. Mika Tan
> 63. Brooke Haven
> 62. Nikki Rhodes
> 61. Tiffany Rayne
> 60. Bobbi Starr
> 59. Allie Haze
> 58. Faye Reagan
> 57. Alanah Rae
> 56. Aiden Aspen
> 55. Sophie Dee
> 54. Dylan Ryder
> 53. Jayden James
> 52. Whitney Stevens
> 51. Riley Mason
> 50. Mason Storm
> 49. Jessie Andrews
> 48. Emily Evermoore
> 47. Jenna Haze
> 46. Dakoda Brooks
> 45. Cherry Poppens
> 44. Jennifer Luv
> 43. Memphis Monroe
> 42. Missy Stone
> 41. Gianna Michaels
> 40. Carmella Bing
> 39. Mary Anne
> 38. Natasha Nice
> 37. Harmony Rose
> 36. Evie Delatosso
> 35. Jasmine Byrne
> 34. Ashlynn Brooke
> 33. Alyssa Hall
> 32. Eve Lawrence
> 31. Haley Paige
> 30. Charley Chase
> 29. Allie James
> 28. Abbey Brooks
> 27. Yurizan Beltran
> 26. Eva Angelina
> 25. Cody Lane
> 24. Ice La Fox
> 23. Angelina Castro
> 22. Trina Michaels
> 21. Allie Sin
> 20. Nicole Brazzle
> 19. Destiny Summers
> 18. Laurie Vargas
> 17. Alexis Texas
> 16. Madison Scott
> 15. Kaci Starr
> 14. Molly Cavalli
> 13. Madison James
> 12. Kagney Linn Karter
> 11. Faith Leon
> 10. Charlotte Stokely
> 9. Sara Stone
> 8. Lisa Sparxxx
> 7. Capri Anderson
> 6. Gia Paloma
> 5. Penny Flame
> 4. Nicole Ray
> 3. Bree Olson
> 2. Lexi Belle
> 1. Shawna Lenee


take it easy bro :lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Good to see Sophie Dee get a mention. She is terrible.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sophie Dee is in fact terrible, I agree. She looks creepy to me for some reason.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



randyorko said:


> Here are my Top 100 Pornstars in order
> 
> 100. Ava Lauren
> 99. Alexis Silver
> 98. Mulani Rivera
> 97. Deliah Strong
> 96. Monica Sweetheart
> 95. Marquetta Jewel
> 94. Lucy Thai
> 93. Katalina Linda
> 92. Paulina James
> 91. Isabella Soprano
> 90. Clair Dames
> 89. Jaclyn Case
> 88. Megan Martinez
> 87. Chloe Dior
> 86. Nautica Thorn
> 85. Maya Hills
> 84. Leah Luv
> 83. Gigi Rivera
> 82. Mariah Milano
> 81. Kylee King
> 80. Amia Miley
> 79. Sativa Rose
> 78. Ashley Blue
> 77. Mary Jane
> 76. Sarah Blake
> 75. Tanner Mayes
> 74. Cherokee
> 73. Lily Thai
> 72. Brynn Tyler
> 71. Tori Black
> 70. Marie McCray
> 69. Phoenix Marie
> 68. Mysti May
> 67. Jenny Hendrix
> 66. Rachel Starr
> 65. Avy Scott
> 64. Mika Tan
> 63. Brooke Haven
> 62. Nikki Rhodes
> 61. Tiffany Rayne
> 60. Bobbi Starr
> 59. Allie Haze
> 58. Faye Reagan
> 57. Alanah Rae
> 56. Aiden Aspen
> 55. Sophie Dee
> 54. Dylan Ryder
> 53. Jayden James
> 52. Whitney Stevens
> 51. Riley Mason
> 50. Mason Storm
> 49. Jessie Andrews
> 48. Emily Evermoore
> 47. Jenna Haze
> 46. Dakoda Brooks
> 45. Cherry Poppens
> 44. Jennifer Luv
> 43. Memphis Monroe
> 42. Missy Stone
> 41. Gianna Michaels
> 40. Carmella Bing
> 39. Mary Anne
> 38. Natasha Nice
> 37. Harmony Rose
> 36. Evie Delatosso
> 35. Jasmine Byrne
> 34. Ashlynn Brooke
> 33. Alyssa Hall
> 32. Eve Lawrence
> 31. Haley Paige
> 30. Charley Chase
> 29. Allie James
> 28. Abbey Brooks
> 27. Yurizan Beltran
> 26. Eva Angelina
> 25. Cody Lane
> 24. Ice La Fox
> 23. Angelina Castro
> 22. Trina Michaels
> 21. Allie Sin
> 20. Nicole Brazzle
> 19. Destiny Summers
> 18. Laurie Vargas
> 17. Alexis Texas
> 16. Madison Scott
> 15. Kaci Starr
> 14. Molly Cavalli
> 13. Madison James
> 12. Kagney Linn Karter
> 11. Faith Leon
> 10. Charlotte Stokely
> 9. Sara Stone
> 8. Lisa Sparxxx
> 7. Capri Anderson
> 6. Gia Paloma
> 5. Penny Flame
> 4. Nicole Ray
> 3. Bree Olson
> 2. Lexi Belle
> 1. Shawna Lenee


:darren


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



randyorko said:


> What so people posting in this thread can list their favorite pornstars, but when I put my top 100 I get the you need to get laid line. For about half of them I had to look through pornstars to find the ones I like just to get to 100. It's not like I look at it all day, but I fap once a day and those are my favorites to go to for help fapping.


Having a top 100 list of pornstars is like having a list of 100 reasons why you're still a virgin. Just saying.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

How the hell do you order them to begin with :lmao. Honestly I could probably only do a top 10 at most.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That's the scary part, that they are in order. How long did that take?!


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Sophie Dee is in fact terrible, I agree. She looks creepy to me for some reason.


She creeps me out now too. She used to be thinner but now she's turning into the next Carmella Bing. It's becoming gross. Also, lol at that Top 100 list. That list must've took a long time to make.


----------



## randyorko

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> That's the scary part, that they are in order. How long did that take?!


A whole day


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's all good. I may have a top 5, I don't remember much names. lol


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Kagney Lynn Karter, am I right...am I right?*


----------



## randyorko

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Actually this is the first countdown list of a good many I will be doing the others are wrestling related. I am actually working on my own Top 500 Wrestlers of All Time and wow it's taking a while and is hard to do. I will be releasing Top 100's of the best tag teams, factions, cruiser weights, etc so be on the look out for those.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

@stu1988
Yes, yes you are. 

---
I agree that Sophie Dee is getting a bit chubby, but regardless, she was always hot and, heh, even cute to me.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> @stu1988
> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> ---
> I agree that Sophie Dee is getting a bit chubby, but regardless, she was always hot and, heh, even cute to me.


*Stu? Strangely after just mentioning Kagney, she's currently being featured on a Louis Theroux documentary where he revisits the porn industry. Has anybody seen it or the previous Weird Weekends one? They're pretty good.*


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



just1988 said:


> *Stu? Strangely after just mentioning Kagney, she's currently being featured on a Louis Theroux documentary where he revisits the porn industry. Has anybody seen it or the previous Weird Weekends one? They're pretty good.*


I've seen the previous Weird Weekends one (great show by the way) and it really killed the whole glitz of being a pornstar from the male side of things. What's his new one called?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Devon Michaels.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cactus said:


> I've seen the previous Weird Weekends one (great show by the way) and it really killed the whole glitz of being a pornstar from the male side of things. What's his new one called?


it's about the massive decline in the porn industry since the rise of Youtube style porn sites. If you watch alot of porn i wouldn't recommend it as it shows the people in quite a depressing light, Kagney looks hot in it i think but comes across as a bit crazy. it is very interesting though, has anyone seen Louis's wrestling one? very funny.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



just1988 said:


> *Kagney Lynn Karter, am I right...am I right?*


Shes attractive but all the noises she makes are a boner killer.

Dude put Nicole Ray pretty high on his list, shes not the prettiest or funnest girl to watch but jesus shes got some of the nicest natural tits i've ever seen.


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Any Kylie Strutt fans? 

Hottest redhead around I'd say. Bit of a screamer, but that's my thing so DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I AM SlaM said:


> Any Kylie Strutt fans?
> 
> Hottest redhead around I'd say. Bit of a screamer, but that's my thing *so DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!*


Too late.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I AM SlaM said:


> Any Kylie Strutt fans?
> 
> Hottest redhead around I'd say. Bit of a screamer, but that's my thing so DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!


She aint bad


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

For a Canadian, no! =)>


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



randyorko said:


> Here are my Top 100 Pornstars in order
> 
> 100. Ava Lauren
> 99. Alexis Silver
> 98. Mulani Rivera
> 97. Deliah Strong
> 96. Monica Sweetheart
> 95. Marquetta Jewel
> 94. Lucy Thai
> 93. Katalina Linda
> 92. Paulina James
> 91. Isabella Soprano
> 90. Clair Dames
> 89. Jaclyn Case
> 88. Megan Martinez
> 87. Chloe Dior
> 86. Nautica Thorn
> 85. Maya Hills
> 84. Leah Luv
> 83. Gigi Rivera
> 82. Mariah Milano
> 81. Kylee King
> 80. Amia Miley
> 79. Sativa Rose
> 78. Ashley Blue
> 77. Mary Jane
> 76. Sarah Blake
> 75. Tanner Mayes
> 74. Cherokee
> 73. Lily Thai
> 72. Brynn Tyler
> 71. Tori Black
> 70. Marie McCray
> 69. Phoenix Marie
> 68. Mysti May
> 67. Jenny Hendrix
> 66. Rachel Starr
> 65. Avy Scott
> 64. Mika Tan
> 63. Brooke Haven
> 62. Nikki Rhodes
> 61. Tiffany Rayne
> 60. Bobbi Starr
> 59. Allie Haze
> 58. Faye Reagan
> 57. Alanah Rae
> 56. Aiden Aspen
> 55. Sophie Dee
> 54. Dylan Ryder
> 53. Jayden James
> 52. Whitney Stevens
> 51. Riley Mason
> 50. Mason Storm
> 49. Jessie Andrews
> 48. Emily Evermoore
> 47. Jenna Haze
> 46. Dakoda Brooks
> 45. Cherry Poppens
> 44. Jennifer Luv
> 43. Memphis Monroe
> 42. Missy Stone
> 41. Gianna Michaels
> 40. Carmella Bing
> 39. Mary Anne
> 38. Natasha Nice
> 37. Harmony Rose
> 36. Evie Delatosso
> 35. Jasmine Byrne
> 34. Ashlynn Brooke
> 33. Alyssa Hall
> 32. Eve Lawrence
> 31. Haley Paige
> 30. Charley Chase
> 29. Allie James
> 28. Abbey Brooks
> 27. Yurizan Beltran
> 26. Eva Angelina
> 25. Cody Lane
> 24. Ice La Fox
> 23. Angelina Castro
> 22. Trina Michaels
> 21. Allie Sin
> 20. Nicole Brazzle
> 19. Destiny Summers
> 18. Laurie Vargas
> 17. Alexis Texas
> 16. Madison Scott
> 15. Kaci Starr
> 14. Molly Cavalli
> 13. Madison James
> 12. Kagney Linn Karter
> 11. Faith Leon
> 10. Charlotte Stokely
> 9. Sara Stone
> 8. Lisa Sparxxx
> 7. Capri Anderson
> 6. Gia Paloma
> 5. Penny Flame
> 4. Nicole Ray
> 3. Bree Olson
> 2. Lexi Belle
> 1. Shawna Lenee


 Repped!




I AM SlaM said:


> Any Kylie Strutt fans?
> 
> *Hottest redhead* around I'd say. Bit of a screamer, but that's my thing so DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!


 I’d cop a severe STD for Audrey Hollander.


----------



## DivanKnockoutFan90

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I AM SlaM said:


> Any Kylie Strutt fans?
> 
> Hottest redhead around I'd say. Bit of a screamer, but that's my thing so DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!


any porn star that looks like a wwe diva or tna knockout is good in my book. kylee = $ocal Val


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



randyorko said:


> Here are my Top 100 Pornstars in order
> 
> 100. Ava Lauren
> 99. Alexis Silver
> 98. Mulani Rivera
> 97. Deliah Strong
> 96. Monica Sweetheart
> 95. Marquetta Jewel
> 94. Lucy Thai
> 93. Katalina Linda
> 92. Paulina James
> 91. Isabella Soprano
> 90. Clair Dames
> 89. Jaclyn Case
> 88. Megan Martinez
> 87. Chloe Dior
> 86. Nautica Thorn
> 85. Maya Hills
> 84. Leah Luv
> 83. Gigi Rivera
> 82. Mariah Milano
> 81. Kylee King
> 80. Amia Miley
> 79. Sativa Rose
> 78. Ashley Blue
> 77. Mary Jane
> 76. Sarah Blake
> 75. Tanner Mayes
> 74. Cherokee
> 73. Lily Thai
> 72. Brynn Tyler
> 71. Tori Black
> 70. Marie McCray
> 69. Phoenix Marie
> 68. Mysti May
> 67. Jenny Hendrix
> 66. Rachel Starr
> 65. Avy Scott
> 64. Mika Tan
> 63. Brooke Haven
> 62. Nikki Rhodes
> 61. Tiffany Rayne
> 60. Bobbi Starr
> 59. Allie Haze
> 58. Faye Reagan
> 57. Alanah Rae
> 56. Aiden Aspen
> 55. Sophie Dee
> 54. Dylan Ryder
> 53. Jayden James
> 52. Whitney Stevens
> 51. Riley Mason
> 50. Mason Storm
> 49. Jessie Andrews
> 48. Emily Evermoore
> 47. Jenna Haze
> 46. Dakoda Brooks
> 45. Cherry Poppens
> 44. Jennifer Luv
> 43. Memphis Monroe
> 42. Missy Stone
> 41. Gianna Michaels
> 40. Carmella Bing
> 39. Mary Anne
> 38. Natasha Nice
> 37. Harmony Rose
> 36. Evie Delatosso
> 35. Jasmine Byrne
> 34. Ashlynn Brooke
> 33. Alyssa Hall
> 32. Eve Lawrence
> 31. Haley Paige
> 30. Charley Chase
> 29. Allie James
> 28. Abbey Brooks
> 27. Yurizan Beltran
> 26. Eva Angelina
> 25. Cody Lane
> 24. Ice La Fox
> 23. Angelina Castro
> 22. Trina Michaels
> 21. Allie Sin
> 20. Nicole Brazzle
> 19. Destiny Summers
> 18. Laurie Vargas
> 17. Alexis Texas
> 16. Madison Scott
> 15. Kaci Starr
> 14. Molly Cavalli
> 13. Madison James
> 12. Kagney Linn Karter
> 11. Faith Leon
> 10. Charlotte Stokely
> 9. Sara Stone
> 8. Lisa Sparxxx
> 7. Capri Anderson
> 6. Gia Paloma
> 5. Penny Flame
> 4. Nicole Ray
> 3. Bree Olson
> 2. Lexi Belle
> 1. Shawna Lenee


I recognised far too many names in that list.


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I was offended by that list!

Gianna and Carmella at 41 and 40?!?!?

Top 20 at least! :no:


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



DivanKnockoutFan90 said:


> any porn star that looks like a wwe diva or tna knockout is good in my book. kylee = $ocal Val


 Alexis Grace has some of the tiki look, but she is significantly sexier than SoCal Val.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

everytime i see Audrey Bitoni i think she is the most gorgeous pornstar. she looks amazing. fan of Phoenix Marie, Ricki Raxxx too.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Audrey it amazing looking but is a massive cunt in real life. Also, took about 3 years for those hideous tit scars to go down to the point of her doing scenes without a bra covering them.

Also, Slam, have you seen Carmella recently? She doesn't deserve to be on anyone's list of anything.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> everytime i see Audrey Bitoni i think she is the most gorgeous pornstar. she looks amazing. fan of Phoenix Marie, Ricki Raxxx too.


Love me some Bitoni too


----------



## randyorko

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> Dude put Nicole Ray pretty high on his list, shes not the prettiest or funnest girl to watch but jesus shes got some of the nicest natural tits i've ever seen.


I like Nicole because just like Lexi Belle she plays a good innocent school girl role. I kinda like the girls who can play that role.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Some of my current favourites include

Brett Rossi
Chanel Preston
Courtney Taylor
Katie Jordan
Kortney Kane
Lexi Belle
Madison Ivy
Samantha Saint
Summer Brielle
Tia McKenzie
Christy Mack


----------



## DivanKnockoutFan90

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



smitlick said:


> Some of my current favourites include
> 
> Brett Rossi
> Chanel Preston
> Courtney Taylor
> Katie Jordan
> Kortney Kane
> Lexi Belle
> Madison Ivy
> Samantha Saint
> Summer Brielle
> Tia McKenzie
> Christy Mack


mmm chanel preston. she was amazing as wonder woman in that superhero blowbang


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Audrey it amazing looking but is a massive cunt in real life. Also, took about 3 years for those hideous tit scars to go down to the point of her doing scenes without a bra covering them.
> 
> Also, Slam, have you seen Carmella recently? She doesn't deserve to be on anyone's list of anything.


how is she a massive cunt in real life? what has she done


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I AM SlaM said:


> Any Kylie Strutt fans?
> 
> Hottest redhead around I'd say. Bit of a screamer, but that's my thing so DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!


Yes, even though her helium screaming is annoying. And I don't remember her doing that much before retiring.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I AM SlaM said:


> Any Kylie Strutt fans?
> 
> Hottest redhead around I'd say. Bit of a screamer, but that's my thing so DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!


I'm a fan, but IMO Faye Reagan is the hottest Redhead around.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Werb-Jericho said:


> it's about the massive decline in the porn industry since the rise of Youtube style porn sites. If you watch alot of porn i wouldn't recommend it as it shows the people in quite a depressing light, Kagney looks hot in it i think but comes across as a bit crazy. it is very interesting though, has anyone seen Louis's wrestling one? very funny.


Watched that on Iplayer earlier as well pretty interesting stuff. Frankly Kagney seems liked she had her head screwed on. Most pornstars dont even last 10 years and she seems like she realizes that so wants to make as much money as possible before she has to retire. 

Speaking of Kagney she had her boyfriend on the show too and just a quick question would anyone here go out long term with a pornstar?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^I'd get too jealous I think. I don't think I could do it.

My favorite Redhead is Dany Woodward but I think she's retired at this point.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Kylie Strutt is hot. 

Audrey Bitoni is hot.

"Cunt in real life"?
Really? Who gives a damn, really.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Zankman Jack said:


> "Cunt in real life"?
> Really? Who gives a damn, really.


Basically this...you can't fuck a personality, so idk why anyone gives a shit about a porn stars personality.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^^
HTC Wildfire S biiiiatch


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> I'm a fan, but IMO Faye Reagan is the hottest Redhead around.


YES! YES! YES! Faye Reagan is my #1! I fucking love redheads!


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She looks god-awful in the second picture.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She looks god awful in general. 

And in the grand scheme of things, I don't give a shit that Audrey is cunty. She is ridiculously hot and she knows it and she knows she can act that way, more power to her. I know this because I've watched a ton of interviews with her and she was always really snotty and stuck up in them.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, Faye Reagan doesn't look that great. Only a few pics that actually do her justice. Also checked out that Kylie Strutt, and damn does she look fine.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just googled Strutt. I'll pass.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No Faye def is sexy as hell. Ya there's pix out there that make her look rough....anyone has those but she has that innocent dirty girl look that's great. The freckles get me too.!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I personally love Faye Reagan and Cherry Poppens is another good redheaded porn star


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



A-C-P said:


> I personally love Faye Reagan and Cherry Poppens is another good redheaded porn star


1. ^this is a man who knows what he's talking about.
2. Kylie Strutt....:yum: she's now on my list.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> 1. ^this is a man who knows what he's talking about.
> 2. Kylie Strutt....:yum: she's now on my list.


Right on both points :lol

Kylee Strutt is definitely on my list now as well amazing ASSetts and Lungs on that one :yum:


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Been a fan of Meggan Mallone lately.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Been a fan of Meggan Mallone lately.


Did a quick google. She's quite pretty tbh, and a really nice body. (Y)


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> As a matter of fact I think it's completly normal. I mean when the guy comes the porn is over. So why should I continue to masturbate.


i wasnt criticizing you or judging you for that matter or making fun of you 

i just did not expect that comment at all


----------



## donek

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nicole Ainston, Daisy MArie?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just googled Kylie Strutt. And now she's in my #FapFive


----------



## eve_torres

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Can't believe none of yous have a said jenna presley shes is a porn queen


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ That's your first post? hahaha.


----------



## eve_torres

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ Your funny haw haw haw otatosmiley


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jessie Rogers is a hot young thing


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does anyone else like Ultimate surrender?

For anyone who doesn't know what it is basically it is lesbian wrestling and the loser get f**ked in the ass with a strap on. (Y)


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

How much porn do you fucking watch?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah its concerning.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cleavage said:


> Jessie Rogers is a hot young thing


Gotta love them Latinas.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TKOK! said:


> How much porn do you fucking watch?


I was thinking the same thing. After being in this thread awhile, I was baffled at how many porn star's names I could remember and stuff like that. When I see someone like him, I know I'm fine :lmao

And I mean that with love, Greek_Kane_Fan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's funny because he already answered that same question. Wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't answer it for a second time. He just asks a lot of questions about the topic to stir up some discussion.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Fair enough but without explanation, it comes off as somewhat creepy. I was a tad ashamed at how many porn chicks I knew off the top of my head and how many pics in here made me remember even more :lmao

And I really don't even watch all that much porn, I don't need to. Guess over the years I've built up a database of that shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LOL, won't lie, when I saw that top 100 list. I said "Damn". I could never remember that many names and put them in order from fave to least fave. And most of the names mentioned in here is new to me.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Does anyone else like Ultimate surrender?
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what it is basically it is lesbian wrestling and the loser get f**ked in the ass with a strap on. (Y)


Isn't that a TNA PPV? In reference to both sentences.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Does anyone else like Ultimate surrender?
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what it is basically it is lesbian wrestling and the loser get f**ked in the ass with a strap on. (Y)


----------



## Bro

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Does anyone else like Ultimate surrender?
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what it is basically it is lesbian wrestling and the loser get f**ked in the ass with a strap on. (Y)


Dude....


----------



## Yoshi1992

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann 
Phoenix Marie
Hannah Hilton


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dylan Riley, she's not been in many Porn Movies, but I like her alot more than I like AJ Lee, and that is saying something. Many people wont agree with me, but I would recommend(If you dont know her) to check her out.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Alex Riley™ said:


> Dylan Riley, she's not been in many Porn Movies, but I like her alot more than I like AJ Lee, and that is saying something. Many people wont agree with me, but I would recommend(If you dont know her) to check her out.


shes in awful shape as of recently. has gained a few pounds.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nobody said Carmen Hayes yet? Unbelievable.

She looks a lot better in motion than in a picture. Light Black chick with a huge rack.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ashlynn Brooke was always a favorite of mine


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Who do you guys think has the worst tits btw? I was thinking about this, when I saw Yurizan Beltran, hers are absolutely awful.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SPCDRI said:


> Nobody said Carmen Hayes yet? Unbelievable.
> 
> She looks a lot better in motion than in a picture. Light Black chick with a huge rack.



Problem with her is that her weight fluctuates a lot. There are times when she's really skinny, in between and borderline fat as fuck.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Priya Rai has amazing knockers. :shocked:


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Indeed she does but Priya is amazing over all. Except for when she goes all demonic with her voice sometimes...it's unsettling and scares me :$


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^^ Is her demonic voice comparable to Tory Lane’s? None of you get turned on? That shit's primal.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Problem is Priya's voice blurs that fine line between demonically sexy and demonically disturbing all too frequently. Therefore it makes it hard to enjoy.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Oh well, gotta watch porn 90% of the time without sound.. Damn parents, safety above all, LOL.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Indeed she does but Priya is amazing over all. Except for when she goes all demonic with her voice sometimes...it's unsettling and scares me :$


no anal = not good


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

When Tory Lane starts screaming and making animal noises is right about the time where I exit out of the video.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not when her asshole prolapses and falls out during and anal scene?

That was Tory Lane that happened too right? I think i'd fucking puke.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> Not when her asshole prolapses and falls out during and anal scene?
> 
> That was Tory Lane that happened too right? I think i'd fucking puke.


Yep.. Might have happened to another girl whos name isn't coming to mind as well.



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Oh well, gotta watch porn 90% of the time without sound.. Damn parents, safety above all, LOL.


Headphones?


----------



## Boss P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> Not when her asshole prolapses and falls out during and anal scene?
> 
> That was Tory Lane that happened too right? I think i'd fucking puke.


Ava Devine

(Leaves thread)


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> Not when her asshole prolapses and falls out during and anal scene?
> 
> That was Tory Lane that happened too right? I think i'd fucking puke.


I haven't seen that one. Don't feel like putting myself through that.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I saw a scene once where Ava Devine willingly prolapsed her anus then had a girl finger it and lick it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Carcass said:


> I saw a scene once where Ava Devine willingly prolapsed her anus then had a girl finger it and lick it.


WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You have to be fucking kidding me. ...


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think i'd need to take a bath in holy water after viewing that.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Thats pretty disgusting. I bet Greek Kane Fan can confirm if thats real though.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TKOK! said:


> When Tory Lane starts screaming and making animal noises is right about the time where I exit out of the video.


Tory Lane is GOAT. You shitting me, right? Her noises make her even better, IMO.



Carcass said:


> I saw a scene once where Ava Devine willingly prolapsed her anus then had a girl finger it and lick it.


Yeah, Ava is a freak. I've watched her doing interracial DAP few times...


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

nah Tory lane freaks me out sometimes.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Noise can make or break a person for me. Like I can't watch Kagney Lynn Karter because she annoys me too much with her moaning which is a shame because shes pretty hot, yet at the same time really quiet chicks aren't as fun either.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Carcass said:


> I saw a scene once where Ava Devine willingly prolapsed her anus then had a girl finger it and lick it.


*I've no idea who this bird is but I had the strange desire to actually see her now.*


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

WTF. I cant believe this prolapsing thing is even possible. Gross.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think it happens when you have too much anal.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Mya Nichhole prolapses too. And Roxxy Raye. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'll be a noob and ask what I've been thinking for a while now: "What's the point of anal?"

Both in porn and in real life, that is.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Tory Lane just looks so used up to me, I wouldn't be able to get past it. Plus, she has an odd, boxy-shaped body, if that makes any sense.

I like Mya Nichole, she's pretty hot in a "I think I need to get checked tomorrow but right now you're a dirty whore and that's hot" type of way.

And prolapsing your asshole is a big no no, tons of health risks there. I saw the scene in question with TL and if I remember correctly she just pushed it back in and he continued fucking her. What a trooper.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That's one of the things that I don't like... gaping the asshole. Seriously, who likes that stuff? The guy is fucking her in the butt then pulls out, stretches the asshole and the camera does a close up, yeah, no thanks. Mike Adriano does a lot of that stuff.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> That's one of the things that I don't like... gaping the asshole. *Seriously, who likes that stuff?*


Me and Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

@TheIllusiveMan
Agreed, that shit is a mayor turn-off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Porn appeals to all types of interests, some people like seeing a gaping asshole. I still don't know how an anus can fall out of place.  *shutters*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I kinda don't get the interest in anal in general.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ava Devine is goat


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ava Devine sounds like the girl version of Dennis Hopper in this scene


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd like to meet a female version of Ben:


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Tory Lane is GOAT. You shitting me, right? Her noises make her even better, IMO.


Tory Lane has done some of the most repugnant things I've ever seen in porn and looks the worse for wear. Really never need to see anyone take the phrase "cum-farter" literally again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I looked up that Tory Lane prolapse, as mentioned prior. I recommended you DON'T. :jordan4


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> I kinda don't get the interest in anal in general.


Because it's fucking awesome? I'm aware it's not for everyone and not all guys like it, for whatever reason. Obviously I think the main one would be it's not very hygienic and guys think they'll pull out with shit all over their dick. While it can happen, if the chick enemas beforehand like a porn star, no worries. Only way I've ever felt comfortable doing it with a chick was that way, not a chance I'd risk it without one of those.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

If you don't like prolapses then something is wrong with you
Welcome to 2012


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Because it's fucking awesome? I'm aware it's not for everyone and not all guys like it, for whatever reason. Obviously I think the main one would be it's not very hygienic and guys think they'll pull out with shit all over their dick. While it can happen, if the chick enemas beforehand like a porn star, no worries. Only way I've ever felt comfortable doing it with a chick was that way, not a chance I'd risk it without one of those.


Honestly i've never done it, but I don't see the appeal is all.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

So if a chick you were with asked you to do it, you wouldn't? Not judging you either way, do whatever you want. As I said, it's pretty goddamn awesome and feels totally different than regular sex, obviously.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd probably give it a try if she suggested it but its not something i'd ask to do.

Girl I used to date told me a pretty cool story a few years ago about how she got drunk with some guy and he pretty much anally raped her while she was passed out drunk. Good times.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Surprised she didn't wake up.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She might have, she was just telling me about how her ass hurt the next day, but I guess it wasn't the first time she had done it anyways. she went to college and turned into a freak I guess.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anal is pretty common these days, it's pretty crazy. Apparently it's really popular with high school chicks so they don't have to lose their virginity. Of course they do it wrong and the chicks end up in the hospital.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Anal is pretty common these days, it's pretty crazy. Apparently it's really popular with high school chicks so they don't have to lose their virginity. Of course they do it wrong and the chicks end up in the hospital.


:lmao


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

So, at the risk of having to scrub my brain with soap later, what's prolapsing?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

"A slipping forward or down of one of the parts or organs of the body"

Which is utterly disgusting in relation to porn.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Got it! 

AJ Lee's porn star counterpart.....Summer Bailey!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> "A slipping forward or down of one of the parts or organs of the body"
> 
> Which is utterly disgusting in relation to porn.


:suarez2

Yeah, prolapsing of the anus is the single most disgusting thing I think I have ever seen... Just nasty!


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> :suarez2
> 
> Yeah, prolapsing of the anus is the single most disgusting thing I think I have ever seen... Just nasty!


I'm into a lot of freaking things...but that's one thing I think is not hot at all!


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Super-nips, Azlea Antistia was always a fave, as was Raylene before she had a kid... and I can't leave out Nikki Jayne.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> :suarez2
> 
> Yeah, prolapsing of the anus is the single most disgusting thing I think I have ever seen... Just nasty!


Appearently you can prolapse the vaginal cavity too.

Yuck.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, that's just... Well... thanks, McQueen!


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hmmm as of now - Peggy Sue aka Paru Silios. Fuck what a body, mind blowing.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TKOK! said:


> How much porn do you fucking watch?





McQueen said:


> Yeah its concerning.


Not to be rude and don't take this the wrong way but why is it when I post something in this topic people reply back with something negative?

I have already answered this question and i'll say it again, I don't watch much, from time to time I do watch porn like the rest of the posters that have posted in this topic. TBH I only know about 5 pornstar names and that's it. It's not like I ask personal questions or anything like that.

I apologise if my posts come off as random!

 (Y)(Y)


----------



## Colin Delaney

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have a uhhh... friend...... he watches a lot of porn. A lot. A friend ....


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You come off as pretty weird with your questions sometimes GKF, thats all.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> You come off as pretty weird with your questions sometimes GKF, thats all.


if so then I apologise. Don't mean to come off weird. Just wanted to start some discussion going!

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> if so then I apologise. Don't mean to come off weird. Just wanted to start some discussion going!
> 
> (Y)





> He just asks a lot of questions about the topic to stir up some discussion.


^ My quote...

You could probably figure, but I guess it's because of the question after question people would think you watch way too much, but that's not the case.


----------



## 20083

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Dropstorm said:


> Chyna...


:lmao


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Charmaine Starr is an epic anal slut.

Just thought I would throw that in there.


----------



## Seth Mustaine

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jynx Maze


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Maze is hot imo, but I have tuned away from her. She can get real hardcore at times, I believe.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jynx and Remy and Jada Stevens are the only thing worth watching imo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

They all have great asses no doubt.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maze is hot imo, but I have tuned away from her. *She can get real hardcore at times*, I believe.


And that's why she rules.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jynx Maze is my new favorite chick as of late, it seems.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not black enough for you Walls.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

There are probably like...4 good black porn stars these days, it's slim pickings. And it's not like they are all over the place anyway.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No man, you crossed the Black line, and you know what happens once you go black...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

you end up in a wheelchair...


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



For The Win said:


> you end up in a wheelchair...



You end up broken to white women because they can't fuck half as good as black women can.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Terry Crews up in this bitch.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skind Diamond. The others can GTFO.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skin Diamond is awesome. A little on the skinny side for my liking but she's still hot. Best black porn star with Jada gone now is Naomi Banxxx, imo. Skin would be second with Courtney Foxxx being third.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

For Skin Diamond fans: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IYwFLDwIDw

EDIT: No clue how to embed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Striketeam said:


> For Skin Diamond fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: No clue how to embed.


KassemG is one of the funniest peeps on youtube if not, the funniest. "You blaze all day everyday, every damn day?" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Vid had me in tears.

She looked real sexy in that vid, especially in the twister suit. (Y)


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

dat is one ugly bitch...


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> Jynx and Remy and Jada Stevens are the only thing worth watching imo


Agreed. Jynx is so hardcore with her anal scenes now. Of course, Jada's been doing that a lot lately too. Such hotties they are.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> dat is one ugly bitch...


How did she even get into the industry?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Probably because she's hot as fuck.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skin Diamond is fine as hell plus she's amazing in her videos.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skin Diamond is really hot. Glad that she did get into porn. Would love to play that version of twister with her.


----------



## WSHatred

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't have many fav particular pornstars but I've always liked Tori Black.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Why is Asa Akira so popular? Looks wise I really don't think she is great at all. Quite a few great looking Asian girls in porn who I think are much more attractive.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Probably because she's hot as fuck.


she looks like a meth-addicted crackwhore...sorry, she doesnt do anything for me =/


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> she looks like a meth-addicted crackwhore...sorry, she doesnt do anything for me =/


Your talking about Skin Diamond? Have you ever seen a crackwhore? None of them look that good.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Asa Akira is ridiculously good looking. Best Asian ever though is Ruby Renegade. She doesn't do porn but she's a cam girl and she's so hot, it isn't even fair.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don't know. Asa Akira is a major butterface imo. Or maybe I just hold Asian girls to a higher standard since I have seen so many beautiful ones.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have always been a fan of Devon Lee, and Brooke Haven. Talking of Pornstars though, I am going off subject a little bit but, one Porn Dude I FUCKING HATE with a PASSION is that British Queer called Keiran Lee. Who works for BraZZers and has just signed a new deal with them. Anyone else hate him as much as I do?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lol Skin Diamond


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

London Keyes is awesome until she goes a bit too mad


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

London Keys is fucking crazy. I saw one video of hers like a year ago and she was smacking herself in the face, like, really, really hard and she was slapping her vag really hard too and then the guy came in and absolutely fucked the shit out of her while basically abusing her in the process. I only skimmed the video, as I'm not into that type of shit but he was legit slapping her in the face and with some weight behind it, too. He almost choked her out cold too but the crazy bitch seemed like she loved it.

I'm all for some minor slapping here and there and a little choking if the chick wants (only if the chick likes it though, I never go to it without them wanting it, not into it) it but I don't want to be leaning back and full force slapping a chick in the face and choking her to the point of near black out, whether she wants it or not.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

her "normal" porn is very good. She is incredibly hot.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> You end up broken to white women because they can't fuck half as good as black women can.


This.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Indigo Augustine, Victoria Rae Black, Anissa Kate, Jane Darling. All naturals..


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, London Keyes is awesome. Her stuff with Asa is great.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not surprising she did shit was Asa, the two crazy asians. London did a crazy scene with Kagney Lynn Karter that was pretty good.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I agree, that Skin Diamond chick is just wtf...

She's got to be "a good fuck" or willing to do anything, because, otherwise, my reaction is still "How is she a porn star?"


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I understand not being attracted to her but you guys are acting like she looks like Rocky Dennis.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Asians... It's always the wacky ones, not the pretty ones that make it in porn.







:terry


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skin Diamond has a butter-face just like Kate Upton.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think that Asa Akira bitch is really weird looking. I've never seen her work though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have no idea why I like Skin, considering I typically don't like black women or girls that skinny, but there's something about her, man...


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My spanish teacher. Her bra fell of once... PORN....


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Asa Akira.p.s james curran your too young to be watching porn.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Sarah Vandella:* Her body is extremely edible. You'll just want to cut her in pieces and eat her body like a mad man.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Enziguri said:


> Asa Akira.p.s james curran your too young to be watching porn.


She dropped her breast. What was I suppost to do. The female body open for my eyes... I WAS WEAK!


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> I think that Asa Akira bitch is really weird looking. I've never seen her work though.


Why do you think she is weird looking? I think in some pics her face looks a little off but at least 80% of the time she looks really hot. To me, anyway. She recently did a scene for Pornstar Punishment and it was...interesting. That bitch got abused. And just as odd, she appeared to love it and I think she did. You couldn't get away with faking liking what that guy was doing to her if you really didn't like it, it would be too much. Chicks that are into crazy shit like that, while fun to fuck, you generally should stay away from because the odds of them being bat shit crazy in their day to day life is very good and after while it just isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her face looks really fucked up to me. I think its the 3 feet inbetween her eyes. She looks like the bastard child of an Asian and an Alien sketch.

Sarah Vandella/Sloane is a babe, but shes makes some really disturbing faces and grunts while she fucks haha.


----------



## James Curran

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Vince McMahon is good when he drops his pants for the kiss my ass club... wait... what the fuck am I saying?


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Walls, wtf?

The girls are never fucking happy with doing abuse scenes like that... Or any scene for that matter. 
Don't buy into the whole trick; They, the porn industry itself, tries to make itself look like it is O.K., glamorous...


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I think you're wrong, but ok. I have had personal experiences where chicks have wanted to be slapped and choked and be a little humiliated. It's dirty and hot to them, though not all. Not every chick wants you to cock slap her in the face while pulling her hair. Or maybe I just lucked out with my fiance, I don't know.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Charmane Star:*


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd say that you lucked out, lol.

As for the business, I didn't say that there isn't any "actress" that who doesn't like it, I'm just saying that many surely don't.

I ain't even talking about the rough stuff, I imagine that a lot of them despise any type of porn... 
Again, this is just what I imagine/think. 
I mean, what girl wants to be a pornstar? I imagine a minority.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> Walls, wtf?
> 
> The girls are never fucking happy with doing abuse scenes like that... Or any scene for that matter.
> Don't buy into the whole trick; They, the porn industry itself, tries to make itself look like it is O.K., glamorous...


Trust me dude, I've met some crazy ass bitches with some crazy ass fantasies. They legit scare the shit out of me sometimes.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> I'd say that you lucked out, lol.
> 
> As for the business, I didn't say that there isn't any "actress" that who doesn't like it, I'm just saying that many surely don't.
> 
> I ain't even talking about the rough stuff, I imagine that a lot of them despise any type of porn...
> Again, this is just what I imagine/think.
> I mean, what girl wants to be a pornstar? I imagine a minority.


I don't know man. Even those chicks who don't admit they like that aggressive shit probably secretly want it. You would be surprised.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Striketeam said:


> I don't know man. Even those chicks who don't admit they like that aggressive shit probably secretly want it. You would be surprised.


All women like aggressive sex. Some of them just like it more extreme than others


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My point was that most of the girls who do porn surely would rather do something else; easier, more profitable, and, you know... Less degrading and embarrassing. 

@Cena's 1# Hater
Doubt that. Sad that you believe so.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Well I remember reading an article where it said women were often dreaming about being raped. Of course it's just fantasies, rape is very wrong in real life, but in their fantasies it's like they dream about brutal sex, you know about how they don't have a choice but to be banged


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Can't believe I forgot about Karlie Montana... a perfect, natural beauty.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I thought it was common knowledge that women like aggressive sex. 

*Mindy Vega:* Everything about this woman is perfection. From her face to her breasts, stomach, butt and ever her voice. Absolute perfection.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just watched a few short Karla Spice (Karla Lopez) videos and think it's a shame that she never did porn, or at the very least fully nude modelling. She's the cutest Model I've ever seen. Very underrated.

(Y)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just found out about Maddy OReilly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Just watched a few short Karla Spice (Karla Lopez) videos and think it's a shame that she never did porn, or at the very least fully nude modelling. She's the cutest Model I've ever seen. Very underrated.
> 
> (Y)


Most definitely. (Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Most definitely. (Y)


Again love your sig Swag!
I can stare at that ass all day lol :lol


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I really like Melanie Rios  her booty is perfect and I like her voice very much.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWCturbo said:


> I really like Melanie Rios  her booty is perfect and I like her voice very much.


Dude, her face/head looks like it's still a fetus.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Once again Walls posts just continue to freak me out.

Anyway, I mostly watch amateur and I can't be the only one right? These pornstars, I find, are just dirty looking, and they're faces are fucked up 9/10 times. I try to watch the professional shit but damn is it boring. Amateur is where it's at for me.

@Walls, dude I seriously have to know. Do you at all find that bondage shit arousing? Like how the fuck could one possible jack off to just watching a girl tied down getting slapped in her face?


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Where and when did I say that I like bondage? Because I hate that shit and think it's stupid. And if you're referencing my post about London Keys or Asa Akira, I can truthfully say that I never jacked off to it, nor do I want to. I was trying to jack it to other porn and I saw a video ad on the side of the site for the Asa scene where that guy abuses her and I was like "wtf?" and searched it because I was intrigued and skimmed it. The London Keys scene I skimmed as well, as she really isn't a favorite of mine and I watched her slapping the shit out of herself because I thought it was funny and if there is no humor during your jack off sessions, then you simply aren't taking enough chances. Roll the dice, son.

Either way, I'm glad I have that much effect on you.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Bondage stuff is weird, I tried watching it once (some chick was tied with a rope and there were 2 guys doing stuff to her) I didn't like it. It's basically like a fake rape genre or whatever.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, I agree. I was searching for Jada Fire shit one time and saw a bondage video with her in it. She was tied up and also had ropes around her tits and was being sprayed down with a fire hose while she struggled with a ball gag in her mouth. I promptly exited out, scarred for life and actually thinking a little less of Jada lol


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

And McQueen, Asa Akira is batshit hot, what's wrong with you?


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Some bondage is good. But 90% of the time it's fucking weird.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Most definitely. (Y)


What's your favourite Karla video?
I have a few!
The one where she's in the pool wearing that white swimsuit.
The other is the one where she is walking down the road and a lady in the area says something to her (I hear Porn being said, maybe she said "omg are you doing porn" then Karla started laughing. :lol
Forgive me, I don't know the names of these videos so I just had to explain what the video contained.

Also I read her wiki and can't find anything on why she didn't do porn and why she doesn't do topless modelling anymore! It's says something about going back to TV but I don't that's the reason.

(Y)


----------



## makeyourownhistory

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Eva Angelina, Lisa Ann (met her downtown once) and Alexis texas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> What's your favourite Karla video?
> I have a few!
> The one where she's in the pool wearing that white swimsuit.
> *The other is the one where she is walking down the road and a lady in the area says something to her (I hear Porn being said, maybe she said "omg are you doing porn" then Karla started laughing. :lol*
> Forgive me, I don't know the names of these videos so I just had to explain what the video contained.
> 
> Also I read her wiki and can't find anything on why she didn't do porn and why she doesn't do topless modelling anymore! It's says something about going back to TV but I don't that's the reason.
> 
> (Y)


LOL for a second, I couldn't remember that one. It was the cop outfit one. :lol I think it was mainly due to the fact that she was beginning to get criticized. Somewhere it says her country is full of moralists. She went back to classy fashion modelling and regular acting, and opened her own beauty store. 

My fave vid is probably her striped t shirt vid. Along with the pool vid that you mentioned. And the rest are the ones were she is just acting all goofy and being funny while modelling.

As for the Bondage topic, I only saw one bondage vid that I kinda liked because the girl was hot and it wasn't all that extreme. She also looked like she didn't want it, but clearly did.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't think I've mentioned Liza Del Sierra yet. SO yeah Liza Del Sierra!!!!!


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Her ass is fantastic.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Lacey Duvalle:*


----------



## CGS

Co signed on liza del seirra. Slowly becoming a fave of mine


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Liza Del Sierra is cute but her head is fucking large.


----------



## Razor Mike

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> *Lacey Duvalle:*


Back in the day, yeah. She's declined quite a bit recently.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*ALISON STAR*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alanah Rae.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Gonna check out some of Alanah Rae stuff! She's gorgeous + big boobies!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have never understood why Sasha Grey was/is so popular. No arse, no tits, standard looking face. Of course, I wouldn't say no but I don't get the appeal.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

she's probably how paedo's get there legal kicks.


----------



## Omenx13

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I Have a few favorites but for me the best has to be Sunny Leone.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RockCold said:


> I have never understood why Sasha Grey was/is so popular. No arse, no tits, standard looking face. Of course, I wouldn't say no but I don't get the appeal.


Gotta agree with ya man! I mean I love the way she looks in "Space Bound" Eminem's music video but in her porn videos she looks like an average girl. Face kinda pretty, body lacks butt and boobies.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RockCold said:


> I have never understood why Sasha Grey was/is so popular. No arse


Sorry, what?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



deadmau said:


> *ALISON STAR*


Hmmm nice. May have to check out some of her stuff.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL for a second, I couldn't remember that one. It was the cop outfit one. :lol I think it was mainly due to the fact that she was beginning to get criticized. Somewhere it says her country is full of moralists. She went back to classy fashion modelling and regular acting, and opened her own beauty store.
> 
> My fave vid is probably her striped t shirt vid. Along with the pool vid that you mentioned. And the rest are the ones were she is just acting all goofy and being funny while modelling.


Yeah it was the cop outfit one. Funny how she had to do the opening about 3 times.
1st time her tits popped out before they were supposed to.
2nd time a bike went past 
3rd time the lady interrupted.

Gave me a good laugh :lol

...............................

few days ago I came across a video and the chick looked exactly like Miranda Cosgrove (chick from Icarly). So if there is ever a celebrity or your "Porn wishlist" and you are positive that they will never do porn, just find their lookalike LOL :lol


(Y)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey has an amazing ass. It's small but great. She has a really pretty face as well but the rest of her body is gross. Too skinny.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Sasha Grey has a pretty face? Ok.

Only watched her in Entourage. That'll do me.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm really starting to enjoy the work of *Ariella Ferrera*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yeah it was the cop outfit one. Funny how she had to do the opening about 3 times.
> 1st time her tits popped out before they were supposed to.
> 2nd time a bike went past
> 3rd time the lady interrupted.
> 
> Gave me a good laugh :lol
> 
> ...............................
> 
> few days ago I came across a video and the chick looked exactly like Miranda Cosgrove (chick from Icarly). So if there is ever a celebrity or your "Porn wishlist" and you are positive that they will never do porn, just find their lookalike LOL :lol
> 
> 
> (Y)


Also just to add I've also seen a Jennette McCurdy lookalike.
The only differences is the lookalike look a bit older and a bit taller but other than that they are identical.

Also about those pictures of "Mickie James" that shows her in porn..... is that really her? I personally doubt it is her because if that's the case then I don't think WWE would have signed her! If it isn't her then she is a pretty good lookalike.

(Y)


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWCturbo said:


> Gotta agree with ya man! I mean I love the way she looks in "Space Bound" Eminem's music video but in her porn videos she looks like an average girl. Face kinda pretty, body lacks butt and boobies.



Exactly. The best she's ever looked is in the Space Bound video.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hehe I really like this thread.

*Sasha Grey:*










*Montana Fishburne:*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> Hehe I really like this thread.
> 
> *Sasha Grey:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Montana Fishburne:*


:lmao Morpheus's daughter?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Also just to add I've also seen a Jennette McCurdy lookalike.
> The only differences is the lookalike look a bit older and a bit taller but other than that they are identical.
> 
> (Y)


BTW the lookalikes name is Chastity Lynn.

on the subject of Sasha Grey I like her but I have to agree that she is overrated. 

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don't think I have seen one scene from Sasha at all. But she has a nice ass just looking at the gif that was posted.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Don't think I have seen one scene from Sasha at all. But she has a nice ass just looking at the gif that was posted.


Yeah she has a nice ass but other than that there really isn't anything else about her that makes you say "WOW".
Just my opinion.

(Y)


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Too many pics of chick with hard, fake looking, lumps of silicone underneath their eternally scarred breasts.

Gross


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Yeah, I agree. I was searching for Jada Fire shit one time and saw a bondage video with her in it. She was tied up and also had ropes around her tits and was being sprayed down with a fire hose while she struggled with a ball gag in her mouth. I promptly exited out, scarred for life and actually thinking a little less of Jada lol


Yeah bondage is weird.
I've only seen 1 bondage video and it had this Japanese chick in it and this guy was holding a burning candle over her and let hot wax drip onto her tits. :no:
Haven't watch that type of video again.
There are some real good stuff in porn but stuff like this is just weird and don't know how people watch them.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Has anyone said Kimberly Kato?

:shocked:


----------



## Razor Mike

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nadia Nyce. 

I had a weird thing for Indians a few years back and she was something special.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Razor Mike said:


> Nadia Nyce.
> 
> I had a weird thing for Indians a few years back and she was something special.










No?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I thought that too.


----------



## Razor Mike

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> No?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Hah, yeah, I figured, just had to post the pic when I saw it in the google search. She's pretty.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Taylor Hayes:*


----------



## BrianAmbrose

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

any of the "My Sisters hot friend" stars. I need porn with a story makes the buildup intense and the climax remarkable.


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

is there anyone in love with old porn? Kay Parker best old school bitch ever!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Whilst searching more Karla Spice I came across another beauty called Gigi Spice, and she actually does porn. She is so hot. Actually pretty much all the Spice chicks do porn or at the very least fully nude modelling except Karla.  

Latina chicks are awesome! 

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Whilst searching more Karla Spice I came across another beauty called Gigi Spice, and she actually does porn. She is so hot. Actually pretty much all the Spice chicks do porn or at the very least fully nude modelling except Karla.
> 
> Latina chicks are awesome!
> 
> (Y)


Yeah Gigi is pretty hot, but hated the implants she got.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



deadmau said:


> is there anyone in love with old porn? Kay Parker best old school bitch ever!


Christy Canyon FTW!


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










I discovered her before, Zana. Kinda hot, has a kind of French Canadian accent going on and seemed really up for it.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That's one ugly bitch right there.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Aria Giovanni:*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> *Aria Giovanni:*


Was a fan of hers back in the day.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I've always been a fan of hers. She's thicker these days, but in a good way. Shame she never did any regular porn.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah Gigi is pretty hot, but hated the implants she got.


Yeah she is, but Karla still my favourite.
I just love their Spanish accent... so sexy!

(Y)


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Aria Giovanni is good. One of the few solo/gg only girls that is actually hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yeah she is, but Karla still my favourite.
> I just love their Spanish accent... so sexy!
> 
> (Y)


She's even cuter when she tries to speak English.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She's even cuter when she tries to speak English.


Hahaha OMG which video does she try to speak English? Or are there a few where she tries to talk English?

BTW if you don't mind me asking, how did you find out about Karla? 

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

There is one vid where she's in a field with a volleyball. And she's trying to say what the camera man is saying. And I found out about her on skins.be forum (Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> There is one vid where she's in a field with a volleyball. And she's trying to say what the camera man is saying. And I found out about her on skins.be forum (Y)


I think I have seen the volleyball one before! Is that the one where she teases lifting her top and then when she finally takes her top off she starts dancing while taking it off. (Sorry I'm bad at explaining :lol )

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I think I have seen the volleyball one before! Is that the one where she teases lifting her top and then when she finally takes her top off she starts dancing while taking it off. (Sorry I'm bad at explaining :lol )
> 
> (Y)


Yep. lol (Y)


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> That's one ugly bitch right there.


*Team Blonde FTW*


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Except for Maryse and a few I'm sure I'm not remembering off the top of my head, I don't like blondes. Plus, the problem with that chick on the other page wasn't the color of her hair, it was what her face looks like.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yep. lol (Y)


Lol I was probably distracted by the sight of Karla. :lol
One thing that really stands out with Karla are her areolas, They are huge. Which BTW is a good thing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Lol I was probably distracted by the sight of Karla. :lol
> One thing that really stands out with Karla are her areolas, They are huge. Which BTW is a good thing.


Yeah, not as big as havana ginger, but they were fairly big. I didn't mind them at all.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Walls said:


> Except for Maryse and a few I'm sure I'm not remembering off the top of my head, I don't like blondes. Plus, the problem with that chick on the other page wasn't the color of her hair, it was what her face looks like.


Yeah I don't like blondes either. BTW Maryse isn't a natural blonde.

(Y)


----------



## sesel

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don't have a favourite but I do like Esperanza Gomez


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> Aria Giovanni is good. One of the few solo/gg only girls that is actually hot.


She once came into a bar i used to work at. Smoking hot in person. She was down to earth and a good tipper too


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



peep4life said:


> She once came into a bar i used to work at. Smoking hot in person. She was down to earth and a good tipper too


That's pretty cool. She's seems like a chill person. I think I remember watching a solo model interview a while back and she had that vide.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> There is one vid where she's in a field with a volleyball. And she's trying to say what the camera man is saying. And I found out about her on skins.be forum (Y)


Just re-watched the Volleyball video and all I have to say is that was sooo cute!
"I want play v..."
(Camera man repeats it)
"I want to play volley...b..all

Hahaha she's awesome!

(Y)


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



deadmau said:


> is there anyone in love with old porn? Kay Parker best old school bitch ever!


I love retro porn. Brigitte Lahaie is my all time favorite porn star. 










The best thing about retro porn is that all the girls are natural, no silicone freaks.

My fave 5 include

Brigitte Lahaie
Monica Roccaforte
Kay Parker
Sabine Mallory
Angel Dark


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Just re-watched the Volleyball video and all I have to say is that was sooo cute!
> "I want play v..."
> (Camera man repeats it)
> "I want to play volley...b..all
> 
> Hahaha she's awesome!
> 
> (Y)


I always love it. lol


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dani Jensen is gonna do anal 
There is one off the list


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I always love it. lol


LOL. :lol
Another question (sorry for asking so many questions)

Do you think Karla could have shut her ears and not listened to all those people that criticized her?
(Moralists etc...)
Because Gigi seems to not mind doing porn even though people are on her back!
I still think that Karla would fit in so much better in porn than Gigi.
Don't get me wrong Gigi is cute and all but Karla is Karla. She's amazing.

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> LOL. :lol
> Another question (sorry for asking so many questions)
> 
> Do you think Karla could have shut her ears and not listened to all those people that criticized her?
> (Moralists etc...)
> Because Gigi seems to not mind doing porn even though people are on her back!
> I still think that Karla would fit in so much better in porn than Gigi.
> Don't get me wrong Gigi is cute and all but Karla is Karla. She's amazing.
> 
> (Y)


I doubt Karla even wanted to go into porn. Hell, I would have snapped if she did softcore. Gigi did everything the moment she started when Karla was just doing NN modelling. Then she finally after a while did topless photoshoots. In some Question and Answer vids, she was teasing going full nude, but I doubted she was really gonna go through with it. The only glimpse of her pussy you'll get is in her sexy maid set where she's wearing a see through g string. And this other pokadot lingerie set. 

I don't think Gigi is from Venezuela, and Karla wasn't even in Venezuela when she was modelling, and when word got out that she was doing topless sets she received a bit of backlash. I am not sure on the whole thing. But in short, I don't think it was ever her intention to go that far into nude modelling world.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I doubt Karla even wanted to go into porn. Hell, I would have snapped if she did softcore. Gigi did everything the moment she started when Karla was just doing NN modelling. Then she finally after a while did topless photoshoots. In some Question and Answer vids, she was teasing going full nude, but I doubted she was really gonna go through with it. The only glimpse of her pussy you'll get is in her sexy maid set where she's wearing a see through g string. And this other pokadot lingerie set.
> 
> I don't think Gigi is from Venezuela, and Karla wasn't even in Venezuela when she was modelling, and when word got out that she was doing topless sets she received a bit of backlash. I am not sure on the whole thing. But in short, I don't think it was ever her intention to go that far into nude modelling world.


Snapped as in you would mark out or Snapped as in you wouldn't want her to?
I wonder why she never went fully nude? She has the body and she did show her tits and her ass, so I can't understand why she didn't show her pussy. 
I have to see the Sexy maid and the pokadot videos lol. :lol
I just did a bit of googling and found out that Gigi is from Columbia.

(Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone else not enjoy anal scenes? I'm a fan of Angel Dark, Sasha Grey and Monique Sweetheart, but finding a non-anal extensive scene with them is ridiculous.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Snapped as in you would mark out or Snapped as in you wouldn't want her to?
> I wonder why she never went fully nude? She has the body and she did show her tits and her ass, so I can't understand why she didn't show her pussy.
> I have to see the Sexy maid and the pokadot videos lol. :lol
> I just did a bit of googling and found out that Gigi is from Columbia.
> 
> (Y)


Yeah, mark out lol. You wouldn't be able to see it in the videos, only the pictures. She was just goofing around/posing in the vids. I think you're right, maybe if she wasn't receiving criticism from people in her country she probably would have. They got to her before she had a chance to make up her mind.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Anyone else not enjoy anal scenes? I'm a fan of Angel Dark, Sasha Grey and Monique Sweetheart, but finding a non-anal extensive scene with them is ridiculous.


I don't have a problem with them usually but its not something I go out of my way to look for either.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, mark out lol. You wouldn't be able to see it in the videos, only the pictures. She was just goofing around/posing in the vids. I think you're right, maybe if she wasn't receiving criticism from people in her country she probably would have. They got to her before she had a chance to make up her mind.


That's the sad part of a country with moralists. The girl didn't even get a chance to make up her on mind without these savage beasts attacking her. Really sad. TBH I can understand if her family are unhappy at what she is doing but for complete strangers to start criticizing her is just stupid.

If you don't like something then it's simple, don't watch. She and many others in the same boat as her must feel devastated. Stopping something you love just because others don't agree with it must be difficult to deal with. I feel those people are living back in the stone ages and aren't in the same mind set as we are. They need to get with the times and realise there is something called freedom to do anything you like without outside interference.

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> That's the sad part of a country with moralists. The girl didn't even get a chance to make up her on mind without these savage beasts attacking her. Really sad. TBH I can understand if her family are unhappy at what she is doing but for complete strangers to start criticizing her is just stupid.
> 
> If you don't like something then it's simple, don't watch. She and many others in the same boat as her must feel devastated. Stopping something you love just because others don't agree with it must be difficult to deal with. I feel those people are living back in the stone ages and aren't in the same mind set as we are. They need to get with the times and realise there is something called freedom to do anything you like without outside interference.
> 
> (Y)


She said the same thing










She was just having fun, but to be fair, it probably wasn't all that bad because she got back into acting. She went from acting to nude modelling back to acting.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She said the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just having fun, but to be fair, it probably wasn't all that bad because she got back into acting. She went from acting to nude modelling back to acting.


HAHA if anyone can find a cuter model than Karla then please post, because I have never seen a model as cute a her. Pretty cool she's doing acting. She definitely has the appearance to succeed.

(Y)


----------



## WWE Attitude

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Krystal Steal


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*









Angel Dark reminds me of my ex-GF so somehow I feel like I know her well


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Audrey Bitoni, is a fucking HOT Pornstar, the only problem is, she is boring in scenes, she's too quiet and sometimes makes the scene dull. I used to like Kirsten Price, until she got with that queer from BraZZers, Keiran Lee. Another favourite off mine is Nikki Delano, I met her in L.A a few weeks back, she's probably the niceiest Pornstar I have ever met.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

the nicest you have ever met. how many have you met?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I found a Maryse Lookalike. Her name is Caroline Miranda. In some photos it really looks like her.
In fact she sort of looks like both maryse and Ana Ivanovic (Serbian Tennis Player).

(Y)


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> the nicest you have ever met. how many have you met?


I've met Teresa May, Merlin (i know him) and Ben Dover.. lol, and a couple of the babestation girls as well, ex was a stripper.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I found a Maryse Lookalike. Her name is Caroline Miranda. In some photos it really looks like her.
> In fact she sort of looks like both maryse and Ana Ivanovic (Serbian Tennis Player).
> 
> (Y)


Wow she does look like Maryse.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Probably the hair but i don't see it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Thought i was the only one who doesn't see it :lol


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, doesn't look anything like her.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's probably the black hair. Someone who is good with photoshop...add blonde hair to her and you then would see a resemblance. She also looks like Ana Ivanovic a bit. 

(Y)


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah IMHO it's her hair color. Peeps, please more imagination  even if you don't see the similarity it's fine.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWCturbo said:


> Yeah IMHO it's her hair color. Peeps, please more imagination  even if you don't see the similarity it's fine.


Yeah guys, Imagine her with blonde hair and you will see Maryse in her. Instead of taking a quick glimpse at her, look at her for about 10-15 seconds and you will see Maryse. There are other photos where she actually looks like Maryse even more than the photo posted.

(Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She looks nothing like Maryse. Even if she did have blonde hair.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't see it at all.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Well she reminds me of Maryse in that pale yellow bikini Photoshoot 
I don't know...Some see Maryse in her....Some don't.


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She said the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just having fun, but to be fair, it probably wasn't all that bad because she got back into acting. She went from acting to nude modelling back to acting.


IDK you may be a wee bit obsessed with this girl. To me she's kinda cute but no where near as hot or talented as people try to make her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



syrusriddick said:


> IDK you may be a wee bit obsessed with this girl. To me she's kinda cute but no where near as hot or talented as people try to make her.


Talented at modelling? imo, she's the hottest model. To me of course.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

that awkward moment when you are exited that there is a new post in the "favorite porn star" thread and it turns out to be another post about some model who isn't even doing porn.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alanah Rae. Thick and beautiful.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Madison Ivy:*


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> that awkward moment when you are exited that there is a new post in the "favorite porn star" thread and it turns out to be another post about some model who isn't even doing porn.


I know that feel bro.

I don't find that girl attractive, really. :/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> that awkward moment when you are exited that there is a new post in the "favorite porn star" thread and it turns out to be another post about some model who isn't even doing porn.


Technically what she does is considered pornography. Seeing as I am a huge fan of hers, If somebody brings her up, I will talk about her. That Alanah Rae looks like a girl I used to work with. And I have added Veronica Rodriguez to my fave Latina porn stars list. Slim girl, but real cute imo.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

If you don't see vag then it ain't a pornstar

Playboy is "porn" but they are not pornstars since you don't see vag
VAG VAG VAG

And Remy Lacroix quit porn so there goes the next big thing(hey just like Lesnar)


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

You can't jerk off to PB, it's impossible. Which is a shame, as they tend to get celebs. But it's not like there are a list of female celebs who are wanting to go spread eagle. But come on son, I'm a fucking man. Show the vag, PB. Why are you so scared? Also, stop air brushing the shit out the magazine, too.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TKOK! said:


> Probably the hair but i don't see it.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Thought i was the only one who doesn't see it :lol





TheIllusiveMan said:


> Yeah, doesn't look anything like her.





Rush said:


> She looks nothing like Maryse. Even if she did have blonde hair.





McQueen said:


> I don't see it at all.


Y'all are blind. Definitely a strong similarity between her and Maryse.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

They aren't blind. No resemblance whatsoever.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



















Even if Maryse had black hair I dont see it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i think it's the balloons for most.

For me though? Nope don't see it at all.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Don't see it. 

Wait, what? Remy quit porn? Why?
Didn't her latest movie just come out?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

KLK:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> If you don't see vag then it ain't a pornstar
> 
> Playboy is "porn" but they are not pornstars since you don't see vag
> VAG VAG VAG
> 
> And Remy Lacroix quit porn so there goes the next big thing(hey just like Lesnar)


All the good ones quit so early, it's a friggin travesty.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

KLK?
---
I don't get the whole quit thing.

I mean, if she has means of legally getting money in order to live a normal life, fine, good for her.

But for so many girls, I mean, how can they move on after pornography? She became fairly "mainstream" in the business and, while I don't think she did some crazy and disgusting shit, you know, it's still fucking on camera for money.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't know really. Maybe she didn't like it any more or it didn't turn out like she thought it would be. Or maybe she just wanted to make a few bucks or the money wasn't right? It might effect her getting an actual job in the future.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Might? I'm sure it will affect her future. Having porn as a previous career has got to be... Bad, tbh.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

On the topic of that chick that some people thinks look like Maryse:

I don't really see it. But what I do see is that she does look like a thinner version of...Vickie Guerrero. It's all in the eyes.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Porn career is ok while it lasts, after those girls stop doing what they were doing I have no idea where they go. I honestly doubt they get some respected manager's positions  maybe they work as secretaries?  or nurses? Who wouldn't wanna be nursed by for example... her:


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

who the fuck is that?


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Some random hot nurse image I found. I doubt she's a pornstar  unfortunately...


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> KLK?
> ---
> I don't get the whole quit thing.
> 
> I mean, if she has means of legally getting money in order to live a normal life, fine, good for her.
> 
> But for so many girls, I mean, how can they move on after pornography? She became fairly "mainstream" in the business and, while I don't think she did some crazy and disgusting shit, you know, it's still fucking on camera for money.


*In the Louis Theroux documentary it was clear that KLK's boyfriend was really uncomfortable with her choice of career and she even said that the plan is for her to retire soon, once they have enough money to live comfortably and to not really have to work ever again.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> Might? I'm sure it will affect her future. Having porn as a previous career has got to be... Bad, tbh.


Yeah, and like you said. She was a very popular one, so...


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Has this been posted before? It's a quiz
http://www.sporcle.com/games/colemaws/name_pornstars
Pretty easy for you pervs

I didn't know the 3rd chick


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

A name game. I see Alexis, Jenna, Lex, Sasha, and that last girl is SO familiar, but can't remember her name.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jesse Jane

3rd one on the top row i'm pretty sure is Lichelle Marie.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey, Mandingo and Jeremy Lin. Those all I recognized.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I recognized some of them but got the name wrong. only one's i could name were the really popular ones and Ron Jeremy.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I can name most of them sadly haha.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



kokepepsi said:


> Has this been posted before? It's a quiz
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/colemaws/name_pornstars
> Pretty easy for you pervs
> 
> I didn't know the 3rd chick



Only one I got wrong was Sky Lopez. Never seen her before.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah the row with Alexis Texas I don't know who the other three are and the chick next to Tera Patrick. I'm also not entirely sure if the black guy is Lexington Steele or not. I try not to watch his porn due to feelings of inferiority haha.

Actually not sure who the chick is between Brianna Banks & Jenna either.

Or is that Jenna Haze because that the first time i've seen a picture of her I think she shouldn't have a bag over her face.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't typically pay much attention to the guys in porn unless the camera focuses on them.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I remember Lexington Steele more from his scene from Weeds


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



WWCturbo said:


> Angel Dark reminds me of my ex-GF so somehow I feel like I know her well


She wouldn't touch you either? I kid!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

How about:

*Maryse*









*+*

*Ana Ivanovic - Tennis Player* 









*=*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> How about:
> 
> *Maryse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+*
> 
> *Ana Ivanovic - Tennis Player*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *=*


Haha, I wouldn't know any other 2 that would equal her. But I can sorta see it. (Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Haha, I wouldn't know any other 2 that would equal her. But I can sorta see it. (Y)


Lol She is my new favourite pornstar.
My two favourite Famous chicks into 1 = WIN!!!!


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LOL mine too.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

She looks even better in action.
She has the whole package. Nice tits,thick ass, good pussy, nice legs, good body, nice feet and to top it off she's hot.

(Y)


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> I remember Lexington Steele more from his scene from Weeds


LMAO, that was a classic.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Allie Haze is pretty hawt plus she's a fan of Hockey :mark:


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Mandingo:*


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I knew all of the names in that quiz once I clicked "show answers". I other words, I don't really recognize them. xD


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The hottest pics I've seen in awhile:


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like that slut Naomi Russell.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> The hottest pics I've seen in awhile:


dam


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Who are those 4 chicks, and, if you know, what are the scenes?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

- Kagney Linn Karter and Jayden Jaymes
- Liza Del Sierra and Angelica Heart


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*Liza Del Sierra:*










:cool2


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lol kagney now has a sidecut?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Skin Diamond and Eva Angelina too. It's damn hot if you ask me.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Ew, just noticed that. Hate that.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> I like that slut Naomi Russell.


Her ass is A-Class.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I hate sidecut, I only must think of that skrillex freak when I see one.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm not a fan of KLK. She makes too many annoying noises, and I generally like noise.


----------



## bradk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



McQueen said:


> I'm not a fan of KLK. She makes too many annoying noises, and I generally like noise.


She goes way overboard with the noises and horrible attempts at dirty talk. I remember a scene with her fucking some nerd in a library and she screamed "FUCK ME WITH YOUR WARLOCK COCK!!!" After I heard that sentence, I never watched one of her scenes again, besides the one I just talked about.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Pornstars are much like wrestlers. All the look in the world can't get you over when you're promo and in-ring work are horrendous.


----------



## bradk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Pornstars are much like wrestlers. All the look in the world can't get you over when you're promo and in-ring work are horrendous.


Yeah, I really hate when wrestlers don't do double anal.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> How about:
> 
> *Maryse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+*
> 
> *Ana Ivanovic - Tennis Player*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *=*





Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> She looks even better in action.
> She has the whole package. Nice tits,thick ass, good pussy, nice legs, good body, nice feet and to top it off she's hot.
> 
> (Y)


BTW she's Brazilian!
South American chicks are hot.

Here's my top 3 of Favourite Continental chicks (What I mean by this is, here is my list of the continents with the hottest females)

1.South American
2.European 
3.North American


Anyone agree?

(Y)


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Asian invasion.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



bradk said:


> Yeah, I really hate when wrestlers don't do double anal.


:suarez1 Funny stuff!


----------



## CGS

bradk said:


> She goes way overboard with the noises and horrible attempts at dirty talk. I remember a scene with her fucking some nerd in a library and she screamed "FUCK ME WITH YOUR WARLOCK COCK!!!" After I heard that sentence, I never watched one of her scenes again, besides the one I just talked about.


What the actual fuck :lol. Yeah that is kinda a boner killer for sure. Still at least she hasnt reached the demonic levels of Priya Rai.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

@Greek Kane Fan Latinas FTW. Go to Xvideos and type in the search Noemilk, I need to know that girl's name. :agree:


----------



## eve_torres

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

whos are your fav milfs out there mine got to be lisa ann or kristal summers


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Asian invasion.


holy mother of jesus!

What is the name of that scene? Is is actually asian invasion?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

It's "Office..." something.


----------



## CGS

Office 4 Play I believe. Only reason I know that is because I remember Watching that scene. Was pretty hot I gotta say


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

YES YES YES it is office 4 play! I need to watch that, now!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> YES YES YES it is office 4 play! I need to watch that, now!


It was office 4 play 2. There are three of them


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yes, but I found the scene and I'm soon ready to download it. ;D


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I may have to look into it as well, based off that pic.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah I saw that one! Was preeeeeeetty hot!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

that looked f'n hot, gonna download that..:yum:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> @Greek Kane Fan Latinas FTW. Go to Xvideos and type in the search Noemilk, I need to know that girl's name. :agree:


Yeah Caroline Miranda is awesome and my new favourite Pornstar.
She's just so awesome.
I've always wanted Maryse to do porn, well this is the next best thing IMO. (Y)
I haven't searched your suggestion yet, but will later on.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

kinda a fan of Kelli Staxxx atm and some Codi Bryant


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'd take some Codi Bryant if possible.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










She really is hot.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Fuck yeah she is, especially because of the glasses. I have a thing for glasses, don't know why. But only those type of glasses like she's wearing, or the "Eva's" as I call them due to Eva Angelina making them popular in porn.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Love Codi Bryant :yum:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

that pic is missing out on of of her best ASSets for sure


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Vanessa Blue is awesome too.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

yeah she is great too. im wondering out of 200 plus pages has anyone said Pinky or Cherokee D'ass lol. i havent seen anyone mention them which is shocking cuz im sure some ppl love them a ton.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Pinky used to be a fav of mine until she got really fat. Now she doesn't do porn and I think she is religious or something.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i thought she was a rapper or something. Carmella Bing used to be a fav of mines but man how much she has changed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



SoupMan Prime said:


> that pic is missing out on of of her best ASSets for sure


Damn that's a big ole bubble booty. (Y)


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



bradk said:


> She goes way overboard with the noises and horrible attempts at dirty talk. I remember a scene with her fucking some nerd in a library and she screamed *"FUCK ME WITH YOUR WARLOCK COCK!!!"* After I heard that sentence, I never watched one of her scenes again, besides the one I just talked about.


I'd just burst out laughing as soon as she said that! :lmao


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Where do yall download from


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

adultbay so much free shit on there.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I used to love BraZZers, but my love turned to hate whenthey decided to name Queeran Lee, as "The Guy". Fucking hate him, I don't even know the guy but fuck, I hate no one as much as I hate him.

I used to love Richelle Ryan, well I still do, I just don't watch that much Porn anymore.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Alex Riley™ said:


> I used to love BraZZers, but my love turned to hate whenthey decided to name Queeran Lee, as "The Guy". Fucking hate him, I don't even know the guy but fuck, I hate no one as much as I hate him.












Probably because he has shot more scenes, eaten more pussy, and dicked more cunts and assholes than any other dude.










U MAD?


----------



## necrosapien87

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jenna Haze has the best damn legs out there...but she could be crazy lol


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I seem to enjoy scenes more with Keiran in it, compared to Johnny Sins. Keiran insured his dick for 1 million dollars rofl


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

LOL that's crazy.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Stoya. She is mad hot and totally wild. I'd kill for a night with her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Found a Layla look a like. 






That dude looks familiar. He's one of the mainstream dudes, right?


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

How can anyone like Queeran Lee? Fair enough the guy has done fantastic for himself, but really? How?

I tried to watch a scene with him in once, NOT a Pornstar Punishment scene, just a simple scene with Audrey Bitoni. Audrey fucking Bitoni, and the guy absolutely gagged her that much she began to cry. I met Audrey Bitoni once, she ISN'T into any kind of rough sex, I did ask her about this scene, and she said this to me "I never agreed for any roughness, Keiran just likes to do whatever is best for himself, sometimes he really hurts the girls just ask Dylan Ryder and Tyler Faith (Who I don't know), he also does whatever it takes to make sure he is the main star off the scene." 

And for those of you who are interested, message me and I will tell all about a little confrontation between us that took place in May.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ ^ well i for one, don't focus on the male star of the scene. :Rock3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

If you don't know Little Caprice, you should get to know her. Super cute. Looks like a mix between Brooke Adams and Madison Rayne.


----------



## MMAMAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

i am sure i think mine are those who are hot and do lesbian porn


----------



## MMAMAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The 3D BluePrint. thanks for the accounts i love you bro


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Alex Riley™ said:


> How can anyone like Queeran Lee? Fair enough the guy has done fantastic for himself, but really? How?
> 
> I tried to watch a scene with him in once, NOT a Pornstar Punishment scene, just a simple scene with Audrey Bitoni. Audrey fucking Bitoni, and the guy absolutely gagged her that much she began to cry. I met Audrey Bitoni once, she ISN'T into any kind of rough sex, I did ask her about this scene, and she said this to me "I never agreed for any roughness, Keiran just likes to do whatever is best for himself, sometimes he really hurts the girls just ask Dylan Ryder and Tyler Faith (Who I don't know), he also does whatever it takes to make sure he is the main star off the scene."
> 
> And for those of you who are interested, message me and I will tell all about a little confrontation between us that took place in May.


So the guy is basically like Goldberg in wrestling.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



> Keiran just likes to do whatever is best for himself


What a boss.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

fuck that Keiran guy Johnny Sins is the best in my opinion.^^


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Are some of you guys that insecure that you don't even watch non-lesbian porn?


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

a new favorite of mine... *ARIELLA FERRERA*


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann, Sophie Dee, Kelly Divine, Flower Tucci, Jada Fire, Bridgette B, Abbey Brooks, Gianna Michaels etc... Anybody who knows who these people are will see an obvious pattern between those ladys. Anybody like them constitutes as my favs. The only chicks I don't really like seeing are ones that are really skinny... with the exception of Kacey Jordan for reasons that I don't even know.

Anybody see the porno that Lizzy Borden from XPW did?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lisa Ann, Sophie Dee, Kelly Divine, Flower Tucci, Jada Fire, Bridgette B, Abbey Brooks, Gianna Michaels etc... Anybody who knows who these people are will see an obvious pattern between those ladys.


They all have big tits?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That awesome feeling when I found out that Sasha Grey is Greek!!!!


----------



## rikers10

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann, she can come round to mine any time any day hahaha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa ann is a pretty popular milf.


----------



## rikers10

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shes the ultimate dream MILF lol


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Lisa Ann is hot but that bitch needs to shave. She's been sporting the bush for quite awhile now. A lot of chicks are bringing the bush back in porn, not a fan.


----------



## rikers10

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I agree! Another that I like a lot is Audrey Bitoni mmmm


----------



## rikers10

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I agree! Another that I like a lot is Audrey Bitoni mmmm


----------



## MMAMAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> Are some of you guys that insecure that you don't even watch non-lesbian porn?


no its not that i am insecure i just think lesbian is so much hotter but i watch ordinary porn sometimes


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> Lisa Ann is hot but that bitch needs to shave. She's been sporting the bush for quite awhile now. A lot of chicks are bringing the bush back in porn, not a fan.


April O'Neil says hi


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Brooke Fan said:


> thanks a lot man....do u have any for reality king or naughty America?


Naughty America .! ^_^ !.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Do any of them usernames and passwords work? I've tried a few, but none work.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Thanks. It works. 

Haha


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What's wrong with the millions (and millions) of free videos on Youjizz or Pornhub may I ask, works for me


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

eve lawrence


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Jamie Huxley's head game is the best in the business.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Who's that porn star that when giving head, she makes a massive pop when taking her lips of the cock?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lisa Ann, Sophie Dee, Kelly Divine, Flower Tucci, Jada Fire, Bridgette B, Abbey Brooks, Gianna Michaels etc... Anybody who knows who these people are will see an obvious pattern between those ladys. Anybody like them constitutes as my favs. The only chicks I don't really like seeing are ones that are really skinny... with the exception of Kacey Jordan for reasons that I don't even know.


damn bro that is like my avoid list at all cost except for Bridgette B, Gianna and Abbey Brooks.

If you like Kacey Jordan check out Keri Sable... way hotter and nastier.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Unless you like really young girls, I don't see how anyone can be attracted to Kacey Jordan. I just googled her and she literally looks like she is 12 and she def. has the body of a 10 year old.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Who's that porn star that when giving head, she makes a massive pop when taking her lips of the cock?


Besides all of them? :lol


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

All the porn chicks need to bow down to Jada Fire in the BJ department. That chick is like a vacuum cleaner and has amazing lips for it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

*pornstar punishment: angelina valentine* has to be one of the best porns I've ever seen.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone out here's a fan of parodies?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm downloading the 30 rock xxx parody right now.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

What other good paraodies are out there?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't know. the 30 rock parody is actually the first I'm going to watch.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I discovered Ash Hollywood and Maia Davis recently...pretty average but Team Blonde FTW


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> *pornstar punishment: angelina valentine* has to be one of the best porns I've ever seen.


I love all the Pornstar Punishments.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> What other good paraodies are out there?


Trailers are on Youtube, funnily enough.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Hades1313 said:


> I love all the Pornstar Punishments.


yes, they are all atleast decent, but it is called punishment and I don't like it when it looks like the pornstar is enjoying it alot.^^


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> What other good paraodies are out there?


----------



## captaincharisma24

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Top 10

1) Bobbi Starr
2) Charmane Star
3) Andy San Dimas
4) Veronica Avluv
5) Celeste Star
6) Alektra Blue
7) Lisa Ann
8) Julia Ann
9) Julia Bond
10) Nicole Aniston


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I have successfully watched the Flintstones parody. I think Lexi Belle was in it as far as I can remember.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



haribo said:


>


Lol reading the cast list thing got me wondering. How long would it take to write a porno? 10 minutes?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

that dakr knight porn has no starpower at all.


----------



## MethHardy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Does wrestling count as porn if you fap to it?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I have successfully watched the Flintstones parody. I think Lexi Belle was in it as far as I can remember.


Who;s the new sig chick swag?? kinda looks like Yoko Matsugane.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



haribo said:


>


OMG Aiden Ashley. Just discovered her recently, think she only does Girl/Girl stuff though.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

The Batman parody is quite good btw and so is the Scooby Doo one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> The Batman parody is quite good btw and so is the Scooby Doo one.


LOL, I am pretty sure there is a Marvel one. I know I came across a Spider man and Hulk scene fucking black widow and some other chick.


----------



## CGS

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, I am pretty sure there is a Marvel one. I know I came across a Spider man and Hulk scene fucking black widow and some other chick.


That must have been the avengers one you saw. Pretty sure the Hulk scene was Chyna :lol


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

By the way, who else LOVES Samantha Saint?










My favorite at the moment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Chain Gang solider said:


> That must have been the avengers one you saw. Pretty sure the Hulk scene was Chyna :lol


Startled me for a sec. I saw the Hulk scene in a gif I came across a while back, and didn't bother to watch the video clip labeled underneath. I did catch the spider man one thou. I looked it up and found it. Someone in the comments said her name was "Chanel Preston". 

Would probably put vicks vapor rub under my eye lids after watching a Chyna scene.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

ballbusting scenes are awesome.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

No way in hell i'm watching chyna in a porno again.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Just finished downloading Sexy Nurses 2. Will be watching it when I get as soon as I get some free time! 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, I am pretty sure there is a Marvel one. I know I came across a Spider man and Hulk scene fucking black widow and some other chick.


I guess you saw Avengers. Fyi, there is another Spiderman parody which is quite good as well. 

@The3DBluePrint - Thanks a ton for that, you just helped me out with some quality porn!


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TKOK! said:


> No way in hell i'm watching chyna in a porno again.


Totally with you on this, she's god awful.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TKOK! said:


> No way in hell i'm watching chyna in a porno again.


:torres



:suarez2


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

you guys have no life! :troll


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

On the subject of parodies I once watch a simpsons porn parody. It was quite funny. It was real, not animated.

Also what's happening with Chyna's wrestling porn? I probably won't watch since it lacks chicks. I think Chyna is the only female in the movie!


----------



## eve_torres

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

some of my fav pornstar some not doing porn no more


----------



## theDJK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eve_torres said:


> some of my fav pornstar some not doing porn no more


Not going to lie some of these girls are nasty looking!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Rack City
R-R-Rack City


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

name of the bitches please.


----------



## eve_torres

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



deadmau said:


> name of the bitches please.


what ones ?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



theDJK said:


> Not going to lie some of these girls are nasty looking!


Nasty looking? Seen the dumpster fires in your Sig lately? :kobe


----------



## deadmau

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eve_torres said:


> what ones ?


all of them besides Lisa Ann, Kristal Summers and Priya Rai.


----------



## eve_torres

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

jenna presley, bridgette b, cody lane,angelina valentine,kerry louise,dani o'neal savannah stern


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



eve_torres said:


> some of my fav pornstar some not doing porn no more


LOL at the haters. Who watches porn because they wanna see a girl with a hot face? All I care about is tits and ass. I mean yeah, sure there is a limit but none of these ladies come CLOSE to being ugly enough to overshadow their bodies. 

And it's porn. It's not exactly a subject where you can defend your interest against somebody elses. We're all a little sick in the head.


----------



## Derrick Rose

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> For the people who didn't see this, a quote ^^


Awesome! lol thanks man if you get any more sites post them up!(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Actually got one to work. Site reminded me how much I like April O Neil. She ws great when she only did girl on girl scenes.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I don't know if any of you remember this but awhile back I said that Audrey Bitoni only did missionary and did everything else on camera. I don't have the full interview but I copied this from the interview:

*AF: I read that about you, but guess I just didn’t believe it. You have NEVER had an orgasm.

Audrey: It’s true. Howard Stern wanted me on his show because he thinks I am lying about it. I wish I was lying about it. I’m not too kinky or adventurous. You can ask my previous boyfriends. I’m all about the missionary position. You want to turn me over? No way. Guys will say but you did that in a movie, and I’ll say but I don’t see a camera crew here, and I don’t think that you are paying me afterward."

"AF: Have you tried everything? Doing everything to yourself?

Audrey: Touching yourself? Oh gross. Get away.*


Nuts to that.


----------



## CGS

Sounds like a pretty boring fuck tbh. Last thing you'd expect from a friggin pornstar


----------



## OML

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*




























christy mack might be the sexiest women alive


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Not a fan of the tatoos.


----------



## OML

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

usually me either but on her it looks great!! Even the haircut just everything about her is amazing. She doesnt have to many videos yet but she is gonna be popular. She is now right up there for me with alexis texas and tori black


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I'm not a fan of women covered in tats, I don't know what it is but I don't like it much.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Best example for that is Julia Bond, she looks fucking disgusting now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> I don't know if any of you remember this but awhile back I said that Audrey Bitoni only did missionary and did everything else on camera. I don't have the full interview but I copied this from the interview:
> 
> *AF: I read that about you, but guess I just didn’t believe it. You have NEVER had an orgasm.
> 
> Audrey: It’s true. Howard Stern wanted me on his show because he thinks I am lying about it. I wish I was lying about it. I’m not too kinky or adventurous. You can ask my previous boyfriends. I’m all about the missionary position. You want to turn me over? No way. Guys will say but you did that in a movie, and I’ll say but I don’t see a camera crew here, and I don’t think that you are paying me afterward."
> 
> "AF: Have you tried everything? Doing everything to yourself?
> 
> Audrey: Touching yourself? Oh gross. Get away.*
> 
> 
> Nuts to that.


I don't think i'd care what position we were doing. I'd be content with having the fact i'm having sex with her.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Agree Christy is fantastic and I usually dislike the tats and half haircut look.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Always a fan of tats on women... even Julia Bond!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Best example for that is Julia Bond, she looks fucking disgusting now.


100% agree with this 


















I dont mind one or two but when their body is covered in them it just a turnoff IMO.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

lol bitoni is lame.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Christy Mack has an awesome ass

Have no idea how it is possible. Heart/Teardrop shaped

Fucking Amazing
and dat face


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










Abella Anderson


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

My top 10:

1. Eve Laurence - It's spelled with a 'U' not a 'W' people
2. Eva Angelina
3. Dani Woodward - I take it she stopped making porn cuz I haven't seen anything new from her in a while
4. Jenni Lee
5. Krissy Lynn
6. Julia Bond
7. Jesse Jane - Love her, but I wish she was on another site besides Digital Playground. They make great movies, but I can't afford their prices
8. Raven Riley
9. Ashlynn Brooke
10. Carmen McCarthy

Speaking of Digital Playground does anyone know any sites where you can find their stuff for free or even for really cheap?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

on every torrent site.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Julia looks like a fucking clown with her tattoos because she got them where you shouldn't. Arms/legs are fine, but the abdomen looks fucking dumb, especially considering she has so much room elsewhere. It looks like she just threw darts at a picture of herself, and wherever they landed, she got a tattoo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TexasTornado said:


> Abella Anderson


Hot.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^Yeah she hot.



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Always a fan of tats on women... even Julia Bond!


I'm wit'cha man. I love women with tats.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



TexasTornado said:


> Abella Anderson


Repped. Straight 10.:gun:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Woah just noticed this thread...... Shame on me...


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Shame Abella Anderson is already apparently retired. I discovered Christy Mack recently, added her to the list. Love me some tatted women. Julia Bond is still really hot. She lost weight though, she had more of an ass before.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone remember Lanny Barbie? She was hot as hell, shame she retired few years ago...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



JoeRulz said:


> Anyone remember Lanny Barbie? She was hot as hell, shame she retired few years ago...


Wow, they've switched to seizure inducing warnings after stealing images. Tricky bastards.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

do you guys know any pornstars that looks very fit and athletic like fitness models?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> Shame Abella Anderson is already apparently retired. I discovered Christy Mack recently, added her to the list. Love me some tatted women. Julia Bond is still really hot. She lost weight though, she had more of an ass before.


I actually just read that. She said it on twitter. I think she still does cam work? Not sure. It's truly evident that all that good ones leave early.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I actually just read that. She said it on twitter. I think she still does cam work? Not sure. It's truly evident that all that good ones leave early.


Webcam work for the girls is where the main cash is, as well as appearances etc. most use porn as a way to advertise themselves rather than a career nowadays..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



wkdsoul said:


> Webcam work for the girls is where the main cash is, as well as appearances etc. most use porn as a way to advertise themselves rather than a career nowadays..


Ah, I see.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Anyone read the comments on Xvideos sometimes? Some really creepy, disgusting comments on there.

I was watching this video where the chick was working out and then she took of her socks reveal her feet and they were all sweaty and what not. Anyways I went to read the comments and came across a really creepy one.

This guy wrote how he went into his laundry got one of his sisters dirty socks and whipped his dick out and started jacking off in it. His sister walked in and caught him, She just smiled and asked if he wanted to lick her sweaty toes......... :no::no::no::no:

I THEN STOPPED READING. 
I hope this was just a troll.

Now I refuse to read the comments.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lmao

im convinced that 90% of comments on porn vids are made up. Dunno why they bother.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao
> 
> im convinced that 90% of comments on porn vids are made up. Dunno why they bother.


:lol You would think they are made up, but I sometimes wonder if they are being serious. :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Always read the comments, if any. Never seen any weird incest comments, only what's the girl's name or some racist shit for interracial scenes. So they must be trolls.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Always read the comments, if any. Never seen any weird incest comments, only what's the girl's name or some racist shit for interracial scenes. So they must be trolls.


Trust me there are.
Some creepy bastards on that site.
I purposely went on 2 girls one cup videos on Xvideos (just to read the comments and laugh). The majority of the comments liked the video and kept saying how they want that stuff in their mouth etc.... It was just disgusting. :shocked:

Some people take porn too seriously! It's like those people spend 24 hours on that site.
:no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, some peeps got some horrid fetishes.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

inb4 grandma fetish


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 100% agree with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mind one or two but when their body is covered in them it just a turnoff IMO.


I LOVE THIS GIRL


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> inb4 grandma fetish


inB4... on page 215??? really....


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



wkdsoul said:


> inB4... on page 215??? really....


Well "weird fetishes" discussion apparently started so I mentioned it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Brooke Fan said:


> I LOVE THIS GIRL


You might as well just fap to a newspaper.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Well I used to like ashley blue jenna haze pinky and stormy :ass

Now I barely watch it so i wouldn't know any good pornstar now


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Best example for that is Julia Bond, she looks fucking disgusting now.


Agreed. I'm always going to get on Julia Bond's case for covering her body up in tattoos. So gross. I feel like I'm looking at a newspaper whenever I see her now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> inb4 grandma fetish












Granny Norma says Hi.:kg2


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## RKOPunk

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Nikki Rhodes, Eva Angelina, Sasha Grey, Tori Black, Eve Laurence


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Zankman Jack said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Problem? :kobe4


----------



## Tarfu

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Fapped to some good Bridgette B shit after rediscovering this awesome bitch.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I didn't need to know that. She's a butterface, imo.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> I didn't need to know that. She's a butterface, imo.


Agreed in both cases.
Don't see how her being a (slight) butterface is supposed to be a big issue, though.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Granny Norma says Hi.:kg2


Ugh this just disturbing what the hell man? Ughh


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Dark_Link said:


> Ugh this just disturbing what the hell man? Ughh


It's more disturbing that it exists, there's a burgeoning Granny fetish. Need I remind you that Zackman called this into existence, he DID request Granny fetish.:kobe3

Speaking of which....














































:kg1:jones


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I hate you...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Dark_Link said:


> I hate you...


What for? Shedding the light of truth? :kobe


----------



## necrosapien87

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*










:kobe4


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Coming from someone who doesn't really find many blondes attractive, Nicole Aniston is pretty hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^ good on breaking trend of granny pics. (Y)


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^ good on breaking trend of granny pics. (Y)


Better Grannies than YOUR usual band of flat chested chicks that appear fresh out of high school. :kobe


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Well, you could post some MILF pics? But GILF? :ryder2


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Well the dude with the curt hawkin sig brought up the grannies. :|


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, you could post some MILF pics? But GILF? :ryder2


Heh, different *strokes* for different folks.

See it's a double entendre: Strokes works because it's the porn thread & 'cause the chicks are old. Words are fun.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Striketeam said:


> Coming from someone who doesn't really find many blondes attractive, Nicole Aniston is pretty hot.


As bad as her titjob is, they still look better than before believe it or not.

Madelyn Marie is always a go to chick. She always seems to enjoy her scenes.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Stop with the fucking grannies you freak. I mean there are a bunch of freaks in here but at least they contain themselves to text. 



wkdsoul said:


> Webcam work for the girls is where the main cash is, as well as appearances etc. most use porn as a way to advertise themselves rather than a career nowadays..


yeah some of the chicks on MFC and other cam sites get insane tips on top of privates and stuff for shows. They can pick up a few hundred/thousand of dollars for being online for a few hours. For them it sure beats having to deal with everything else invloved in shooting porn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Thousands in a few hours? well dang. to be fair, some of the girls on that site are extremely hot. But to tip em that much?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Yeah, but thats like the top range chicks.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> She's a butterface, imo.


It's the voice I hate.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Love how this thread has been made a sticky, quite fitting.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:lmao

Didn't even realise that...


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Problem? :kobe4


You just ruined two pages of this great thread for us with the ugly-ass granny pictures ya sick freak.
And you blame it on me. xD

RED REPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

---
This thread is now sticky.

Which is funny because... Ya, know, "sticky". : D


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Rush said:


> Stop with the fucking grannies you freak. I mean there are a bunch of freaks in here but at least they contain themselves to text.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah some of the chicks on MFC and other cam sites get insane tips on top of privates and stuff for shows. They can pick up a few hundred/thousand of dollars for being online for a few hours. For them it sure beats having to deal with everything else invloved in shooting porn.





Zankman Jack said:


> You just ruined two pages of this great thread for us with the ugly-ass granny pictures ya sick freak.
> And you blame it on me. xD
> 
> RED REPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> ---
> This thread is now sticky.
> 
> Which is funny because... Ya, know, "sticky". : D


Hey! Hey! The fact that you two can call *me* a freak when Waggs the Pedo is within a 2 page radius is laughable. As a matter of fact, that's exactly what I'm going to do. :lmao

See that Oriental yellow face rollicking in the throes of laughter? That's my Oriental inner self.

Granny Smashing >>>> Having to card hoes & risking becoming a sketch on Law & Order SVU


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

woman are like wine. they get better with age.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Granny photos are such boner killers...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Role Model said:


> Love how this thread has been made a sticky, quite fitting.


And all it took was a little bit of Granny Porn :downing


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



RevolverSnake said:


> woman are like wine. they get better with age.





Chain Gang solider said:


> And all it took was a little bit of Granny Porn :downing


Ya see that? You know what that is?

Double Rep.:westbrook2


----------



## GTI

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*









Can she be found in a pornsite?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

One and only warning, no posting any links to and/or passwords for sites. Anyone else does it and the thread is gone.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Alison Tyler!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

I like juelz ventura and nika noire.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Grannies (especially the German porn ones) are the epitome of crappy porn, just IMO. I know some people love that and all but if you can't get into hot woman with nice asses and tits in the prime of their lives body wise then you just don't know what you're missing. There is some granny porn I can whack one to, I'm not going to lie here but for the most part it's a garbage niche with old ugly whores that have been the shame of society for the past 50 plus years.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

speaking of the good stuff. I remember this awesome ****** video where this one guy was visiting his grandma or something like that but she had to go aways to buy some shit and that guy who was visiting her thought that would be a good time to jerk off. the granny had forget something and came back into the house only to find that guy jerking off. after some talking she decided to help him and then the fucked. #classic


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Why would anyone get off with granny porn? That's just beyond me it just sick. :cornette


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

"i remember this awesome ****** video........."




:lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cliffy Byro said:


> "i remember this awesome ****** video........."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


I wish I could find that video again. man, all the faps I would have.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Platt said:


> One and only warning, no posting any links to and/or passwords for sites. Anyone else does it and the thread is gone.


Can you bracket this in the title or something? I know some will most likely not see this.


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That sister porn=win


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Using passwords for porn sites really isn't a bright idea. I'm sure you're not the only one who's used it and I'm sure they can tell that a certain login info was used from various IP addresses. Odds are they just shut down that account when they find out but I still wouldn't advise it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> Using passwords for porn sites really isn't a bright idea. I'm sure you're not the only one who's used it and I'm sure they can tell that a certain login info was used from various IP addresses. Odds are they just shut down that account when they find out but I still wouldn't advise it.


Most definitely. Still used it once thou. lol


----------



## #1 Hater

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

^^^^^^^^^^

Does that chick in your sig do pron?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Pretty sure they just get rid of the account.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Does that chick in your sig do pron?


Nope.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> Using passwords for porn sites really isn't a bright idea. I'm sure you're not the only one who's used it and I'm sure they can tell that a certain login info was used from various IP addresses. Odds are they just shut down that account when they find out but I still wouldn't advise it.


Meh not sure there is a great deal they can do tbh. Chase down everyone that used that account? When you have hackings happening regularly it seems like a lot of hassle when they can easily shut down the account and notify the holder.


----------



## erockstar_

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Sasha Grey is da bomb.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

April O'Neil is definitely my favorite right now


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



GTI said:


> Can she be found in a pornsite?


Oh yes. 
Who is she? 

I hate it when dudes have sexy picks in their sets, it's so distracting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Random chick with big tits caught on cam at the club, I would assume.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

That chick has nice tits, but a meh face if you really look at her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Meh, but that's my opinion. Couldn't care what other peeps think of her.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

you two like munters so i take your opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Oh please. You like more butterfaces than anyone.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:kobe


----------



## Walls

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

:kanye2


----------



## BraceforChameleon

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Dan Nelson


----------



## xXJerichoBITWXx

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*

Isis Love
Kristina Rose
Madison Ivy
Charley Chase
Gaia
Puma Swede


----------



## WhiteW0lf

Spoiler: pic















Can anyone tell me the name of this chick?


----------



## Walls

No idea but she looks to be about 17.


----------



## Oxidamus

I <3 Faber said:


> No idea but she looks to be about 17.





I <3 Faber said:


> That chick has nice tits, but a meh face if you really look at her.


:kagawa


----------



## Walls

You can laugh all you want about what I said about that chick with the nice tits, that's subjective. You can't tell me that bitch in that pic doesn't look like she's 17. Not saying she is, I'm saying she looks it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I guess it doesn't help that she's in the back of some dude's van?


----------



## Walls

What doesn't help is it looks like she's late for 3rd period social studies.


----------



## reDREDD

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I guess it doesn't help that she's in the back of some dude's van?


just how mcqueen likes them :arn


----------



## Walls

Wouldn't surprise me if McQueen had a windowless van and in the back he had a trunk with a clown costume, stuffed animals and Pokemon cards, for those who like to play hard to get. McQueen has also adapted with technology and understands that sometimes you need for fork over the dough for an iPhone to get them in the van. No worries though, they never actually get the iPhone, obviously. They get something else entirely and by the end would literally give their lives for said phone to call for help. But there is no help, only McQueen with nipple clamps on, making them lick ice cream off his chest while he verbally degrades them as their mascara runs down their face. I've even heard rumors that he tastes their tears..


----------



## WhiteW0lf

I <3 Faber said:


> No idea but she looks to be about 17.


In the video she says she's like 22 or something and has a kid. It was an ad... there was no sex, just an interview inside the van. I don't even know if she's a porn star.


----------



## Walls

WhiteW0lf said:


> In the video she says she's like 22 or something and has a kid. It was an ad... there was no sex, just an interview inside the van. I* don't even know if she's a porn star.*



lol it says Bangteamfive or something like that on the pic, she's a porn star.


----------



## Oxidamus

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I guess it doesn't help that she's in the back of some dude's van?





I <3 Faber said:


> You can laugh all you want about what I said about that chick with the nice tits, that's subjective. You can't tell me that bitch in that pic doesn't look like she's 17. Not saying she is, I'm saying she looks it.


That bitch in that pic doesn't look like she's 17.
She looks 18.

:jordan2


----------



## GTI

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



I <3 Faber said:


> That chick has nice tits, but a meh face if you really look at her.


Only homos would look at her face in that pic


----------



## theDJK

I <3 Faber said:


> No idea but she looks to be about 17.


(Y) I'm fine with that!


----------



## Walls

That's a little disturbing. I don't get the whole young girl thing, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Cactus

theDJK said:


> (Y) I'm fine with that!


----------



## theDJK

I <3 Faber said:


> That's a little disturbing. I don't get the whole young girl thing, but to each their own I guess.


Hey there's a lot of people on this site that are into the craziest looking porn stars. Fake, big, nasty looking tits, crazy plastic looking faces, or just all around not attractive at all. I like the young ones....that's just me!


----------



## Jammy

Nowadays I find it hard to get aroused by anything that has fake tits. Wat do?


----------



## Walls

I don't mind fake tits as long as they are nice looking. Eva Angelina has a great set, as does Jada Fire. I know a lot of people don't like hers because of her nipples, but I don't give a fuck. Bring them on.


----------



## theDJK

I agree with Eva...she's been a top for me for years, but I'm a fan of the smaller A cups, damn near flat chest. But I will give you this, there's just some chicks that have big tits and it's just awesome!


----------



## Walls

Given that you apparently like young girls, I can understand why an A cup would be up your alley. The only chick that I can think of that I like that is close to something like that would be Amia Moretti/Miley but she got a boob job, though. But she's hot as fuck and is completely opposite of what I normally like because of how rail thin she is but she's the exception to the rule.

Come to think of it, AJ is pretty hot too. I watched MITB last night and I would destroy that 90 pound chick.


----------



## theDJK

I'm going to have to check out Amia moretti/Miley out. If she's what you say she is, then #fapcity all over her (Y).

And speaking of AJ last night


----------



## Commander Sheppard

Samantha Saint has definitely climbed up my fav 5. And nothing like a Mason Moore squirting scene. God damn


----------



## McQueen

redeadening said:


> just how mcqueen likes them :arn





I <3 Faber said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if McQueen had a windowless van and in the back he had a trunk with a clown costume, stuffed animals and Pokemon cards, for those who like to play hard to get. McQueen has also adapted with technology and understands that sometimes you need for fork over the dough for an iPhone to get them in the van. No worries though, they never actually get the iPhone, obviously. They get something else entirely and by the end would literally give their lives for said phone to call for help. But there is no help, only McQueen with nipple clamps on, making them lick ice cream off his chest while he verbally degrades them as their mascara runs down their face. I've even heard rumors that he tastes their tears..



What the fuck man.

I don't taste tears.


----------



## Zankman Jack

I'm actually not that attracted to "teens" in that sense... Like any young guy I just look for, well, attractive women of varying ages and, often, MILFS. 
It's the pervy old guys who like the teens.


----------



## theDJK

I can see what you're saying, but I'm def a spectrum I like the young girls and the cougars.... :lol: Usually something about a cougars pussy... :yum:


----------



## Walls

You have to watch it with chicks these days. They may be 16 but they look 21 and act slutty and lie about their age. It's almost entrapment. My rule is if you even have to question their age, avoid it. No pussy is worth time in jail. Or if you're bold, ask for ID but you run the risk of ruining it.


----------



## chronoxiong

This thread got stickied!! I would've never guessed that would happen. Lol...


----------



## McQueen

On the recommendation of :stuff a few months back I finally checked out Marry Queen and holy shit she might have the best body ever.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah, I like Marry Queen too. I swear I mentioned her many pages back.


----------



## theDJK

Just took a look at Amia Moretti,  right up my alley. So Petite, so small, so fucking sexy! Almost lost it when i saw her in pigtails.


----------



## Walls

I'm sorry that I caused that :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I don't like the face of that Amia girl.


----------



## Walls

Her face is what attracted me to her. I don't like her pre boob job, though. I saw her for the first time on Jersey Shore, she was with some friend of the Situation called The Unit or something like that.


----------



## theDJK

Totally agree with her face being a very attractive one. And since I'm getting laid into for mention a girl with a small chest...I'll leave the rest of your post alone :lol:


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Asa Akira's ballbustin video is epic. While the guy is cumming she punches him in the balls and he cums even harder!


----------



## Max Mouse

Love Lupe Fuentes and that Crazy girl Monique. lol


----------



## theDJK

RevolverSnake said:


> Asa Akira's ballbustin video is epic. While the guy is cumming she punches him in the balls and he cums even harder!


fpalm :lmao
You're always here for our entertaiment aren't you Revolver.

You gotta love the guy!



Max Mouse said:


> Love Lupe Fuentes and that Crazy girl Monique. lol


Dude hold on, wait. Lupe looks like she's 12. you better watch out because people may make a whole thread about you calling you a Chester. 

:lmao

Trust me...I've been there bro!


----------



## Walls

I'd have been pissed if she punched me in the balls, personally.


----------



## theDJK

I <3 Faber said:


> I'd have been pissed if she punched me in the balls, personally.


Again to each their own. If they're into it...they into it!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

obviously it was a ballbusting video so the guy is into that stuff and it's not like she just punched a guy during a "normal" porn scene.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

id marry veronica avluv


----------



## STEVALD

Kayden Kross anybody?










Just watched Digital Playground's Nurses 2 and Kayden looked damn good in it.


----------



## Walls

No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

kayden is awesome.


----------



## Zankman Jack

RevolverSnake said:


> Asa Akira's ballbustin video is epic. While the guy is cumming she punches him in the balls and he cums even harder!


liek if u crey﻿ ever tiem


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Kayden Kross anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Digital Playground's Nurses 2 and Kayden looked damn good in it.


Gabriella Fox was in that one? Or the first one. Wonder what Fox is up to these days. She did a shoot for playboy and then disappeared.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Into Kianna Dior for some reason, must be an Asian thing


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Kayden always looks like she's enjoying her scenes. Her intensity is always great.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah Kayden is pretty great.


----------



## virus21

Hajduk1911 said:


> Into Kianna Dior for some reason, must be an Asian thing


Saw a couple from her too. Not bad


----------



## RD25

Kirsten Price


----------



## Mr . k




----------



## Walls

K, I don't care how fucking hot the chick is, you have to be a little gay to fuck the same hole at the same time as another guy. Your hard dicks are literally rubbing together. You're getting his pre-cum on your cock. I don't give a fuck if it was Kim Kardashian, no fucking way I would do that. And she hasn't aged well.


----------



## B-Dawg

To the person who mentioned Marry Queen, you sir are a GOD.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I watched this one gang bang scene, and fuck, her name is on the tip of my tongue but the dude shot on the guy's leg, I know for sure the dude must have been pissed after that.


----------



## Walls

I would cut off my leg and proudly show off my stump.

I've seen a bunch of scenes where the guys miss and hit the other guys. I would lose my shit. What's even worse is those multiple creampie videos. Those are fucking disgusting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sandra Romain is her name. Friggin dumbass move from that guy.


----------



## Walls

She's hit or miss for me. I either think she's really hot or ugly at times. Great ass, though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ass is proper for sure.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Omfg, looking at her 2 latest BraZZers scenes... WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO DAYNA VENDETTA'S TITS?! That has to be the worst boobjob ever?
And I recently read that Hunter Bryce died a year ago or something? Anyone get news on that? I loved her.


----------



## WWCturbo

I <3 Faber said:


> I would cut off my leg and proudly show off my stump.
> 
> I've seen a bunch of scenes where the guys miss and hit the other guys. I would lose my shit. What's even worse is those multiple creampie videos. Those are fucking disgusting.


I laugh my ass off when some guy hits the other guys penis or balls  hilarious. The chick is like 8 inches away from the dude and he misses by a mile


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

does anyone else feel uncomfortable when watching Japanese porn?
Most of Japanese porn consists of the chick always crying and has a scared look on her face.
I hate it. I just don't watch it anymore. So stupid.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

The only thing I have about japanese porn is the dick censure.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

RevolverSnake said:


> The only thing I have about japanese porn is the dick censure.


what's up with that? 
They even censor pussy.
I mean it is porn afterall. Why does it need to be censored.
You can still see the chick sucking a dick.
I mean seriously? WTF!


----------



## Chismo

Francesca Le is still my favorite MILF:




























































































Also, the best pic ever:


----------



## Patrick Bateman

the best pic ever is disgusting.


----------



## theDJK

That MILF was hot though


----------



## Jammy

her tits look horrendous.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

And how about these:

Shae Parker









Ella Milano


----------



## theDJK

NOw Shae Parker is nice (Y)


----------



## Zankman Jack

"Best pic ever"?

How? xD

Also, Francesca Le's face is... Ew.


----------



## icon99

Lela Star
Priya Rai
Rachel Starr
Kayden Kross
Jynx Maze


----------



## TKOK

I once saw this gif where this dude was getting a hand job and when he finished he accidently jizzed on his face(he was sitting). Man acted like he just got shot in the face with acid.

one of the funniest gifs i've ever seen.


----------



## Walls

:lmao


That would be unfortunate if it were to happen, but to say that there is no guy, realistically, who hasn't gotten a load on himself is bullshit. However, the face is a different story, though. Never had it happen and Odin willing, it never will.


Plus, a hand job? Bitch, please. Either put a hole on it or leave me alone.


----------



## Jammy

LOL self facial, unbelievable. Imagine if somebody saw him right after it happened, lot of explaining to do.


----------



## Walls

TKOK! said he was getting a hand job but then he also said he hit himself in the face. I took that like he was getting a hand job from a chick and that happened.


----------



## TKOK

yeah he was getting one from a girl.


----------



## Jammy

Lol, that makes it better. I bet the chick was thinking 'How do YOU like it now, not too fun is it?'.


----------



## Walls

Then my previous statement is still valid: Either put a hole on it or leave me alone.


----------



## Jammy




----------



## Walls

A stretch, yet valid, I guess. No woman is going to be able to jerk me off as good as I can do it myself, so I don't even bother.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

If you like big ass you must +Rep this, Kelly Divine is a goddess


----------



## Zankman Jack

JamesCurtis24 said:


> If you like big ass you must +Rep this, Kelly Divine is a goddess


Tisk tisk, broken pic. :/

EDIT: Spoke to soon.

TBH, not really that hot.
NO REP, HUE HUE


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Zankman Jack said:


> Tisk tisk, broken pic. :/
> 
> EDIT: Spoke to soon.
> 
> TBH, not really that hot.
> NO REP, HUE HUE


----------



## Zankman Jack

1st is O.K., face ruins it.
2nd is bad, ass looks bad.
3rd is O.K., ass could be better.
4th is good I guess.
5th is O.K. face ruins it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Did you ever taste your own sperm?


----------



## Jammy

RevolverSnake said:


> Did you ever taste your own sperm?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Whatever.


----------



## Walls

You just asked a thread full of guys if they have ever tasted their own cum and you expected what type of response? I'm the furthest thing from a prude and I believe during my time here I have proven to be brutally honest about myself but come on bro.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Hey, I'm a child of divorce, gimme a break!


----------



## Jammy

So am I, and millions of others. I'm sure I'm fucked up in various ways. But eating my own sperm is one thing I luckily am not interested in.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Too much sperm talk, not enough pornstar.


----------



## Walls

RevolverSnake said:


> Hey, I'm a child of divorce, gimme a break!


Don't you dare start a Patrick Bateman gimmick. The book/movie are both masterpieces and there isn't a chance in hell you can do it justice. You are not Hollywood Hunk Christian Bale.


----------



## Jammy

I <3 Faber said:


> Don't you dare start a Patrick Bateman gimmick. The book/movie are both masterpieces and there isn't a chance in hell you can do it justice. You are not Hollywood Hunk Christian Bale.


Bateman became too popular, now all casual fans like him. What a sellout.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I <3 Faber said:


> Don't you dare start a Patrick Bateman gimmick. The book/movie are both masterpieces and there isn't a chance in hell you can do it justice. You are not Hollywood Hunk Christian Bale.


I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## Jammy

RevolverSnake said:


> I have to return some videotapes.


Sperm eating videotapes?


----------



## McQueen

I'll be brutally honest here but I started making out with my girlfriend in the heat of the moment after she blew me one time. Appearently she missed a spot and it was not a pleasant surprise. I can laugh about it though, shit happens.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Zankman Jack said:


> 1st is O.K., face ruins it.
> 2nd is bad, ass looks bad.
> 3rd is O.K., ass could be better.
> 4th is good I guess.
> 5th is O.K. face ruins it.


People like this ^ LOL


----------



## Jammy

McQueen said:


> I'll be brutally honest here but I started making out with my girlfriend in the heat of the moment after she blew me one time. Appearently she missed a spot and it was not a pleasant surprise. I can laugh about it though, shit happens.


Well shit, you fulfilled your protein requirement for the day. Silver lining.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I guess so.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

McQueen said:


> I'll be brutally honest here but I started making out with my girlfriend in the heat of the moment after she blew me one time. Appearently she missed a spot and it was not a pleasant surprise. I can laugh about it though, shit happens.


More like, CUM HAPPENS.


----------



## Zankman Jack

JamesCurtis24 said:


> People like this ^ LOL


I didn't say that, and I hate when other people say that, because it is just to vain... 

I just said that, based on those pics, she isn't anything special.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I'll be brutally honest here but I started making out with my girlfriend in the heat of the moment after she blew me one time. Appearently she missed a spot and it was not a pleasant surprise. I can laugh about it though, shit happens.













We're done. When we pass in the streets, don't even look at me.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

Damn this thread isn't sticky anymore!!!
Come on guys post some really sexy pics to get this thread sticky again!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

No clue why it got unstickied.


----------



## syrusriddick

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Does that chick in your sig do pron?


I believe they discussed her doing some shoots before but she definitely has some strip tease vids out if nothing else which can be just as good i guess just google the name and they'll pop right up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No clue why it got unstickied.


probably because if the derps in this thread spent half as much time trying to get laid as they spend trying to prove which porn star is the hottest, they'd all be alot less sexually frustrated...

my guess anyway


----------



## haribo

McQueen said:


> I started making out with my girlfriend in the heat of the moment after she blew me one time. Appearently she missed a spot and it was not a pleasant surprise.


Let's not start sucking each others dicks quite yet.


----------



## Zankman Jack

haribo said:


> Let's not start sucking each others dicks quite yet.


That _would_ be something to avoid.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

*Re: Favourite Porn Star*



syrusriddick said:


> I believe they discussed her doing some shoots before but she definitely has some strip tease vids out if nothing else which can be just as good i guess just google the name and they'll pop right up.


Karla Lopez used to do topless photoshoots but now she just does regular modelling.
Although there is this picture that I found on google where she is lying down naked and another chick is spreading her ass cheeks and putting her face there! Any background on this Swagger_ROCKS? It kind of looks like porn! I just found it weird since she didn't do porn!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Might have been her "fun at the Dentist" set. Her with another girl named Gaby.


----------



## TRDBaron

Don't know if this one is posted before (probably): Gianna Michaels










:damn


----------



## theDJK

^Gianna actually looks really good and not trashly in that pic!


----------



## A-C-P

Love Ginna Michaels and lately have rediscovered my liking of Daphne Rosen, so add her to my list of favorites


----------



## theDJK

A-C-P said:


> LOve Ginna Michaels and lately have rediscovered my liking of Daphne Rosen, so add her to my list of favorites


:faint: I have a favorite now too! Dem thick/chubby girls :yum:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

A-C-P said:


> LOve Ginna Michaels and lately have rediscovered my liking of Daphne Rosen, so add her to my list of favorites


used to like this girl before she threw two helium-filled balloons on her chest. Her tits pre-surgery were just fine.


----------



## Chismo

Btw, McQueen's new avatar and sig fucking rule.


----------



## haribo

Jammy said:


>





A-C-P said:


>


Uncanny resemblance.


----------



## Zankman Jack

haribo said:


> Uncanny resemblance.


Indeed.

But seriously, what the hell?
That girl looks... BEYOND awful!


----------



## Cleavage

Whatever happen to Hannah Hilton, I remember Rush had this AWESOME sig of her.


----------



## StarzNBarz

A-C-P said:


> LOve Ginna Michaels and lately have rediscovered my liking of Daphne Rosen, so add her to my list of favorites


thats disgusting


----------



## kobra860

A-C-P said:


> LOve Ginna Michaels and lately have rediscovered my liking of Daphne Rosen, so add her to my list of favorites


Why did you have to pick the worst picture of her? But to be fair, her face isn't what attracts people. Same could be said for Sara Jay.



Zankman Jack said:


> 1st is O.K., face ruins it.
> 2nd is bad, ass looks bad.
> 3rd is O.K., ass could be better.
> 4th is good I guess.
> 5th is O.K. face ruins it.


:kobe


----------



## TKOK

Zankman Jack said:


> Indeed.
> 
> But seriously, what the hell?
> That girl looks... BEYOND awful!


Glasses make her look like a fat Eva Angelina.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Might have been her "fun at the Dentist" set. Her with another girl named Gaby.


Yeah that's the one. It kind of looks like soft porn. was this recorded or are there just photos?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

theDJK said:


> :faint: I have a favorite now too! Dem thick/chubby girls :yum:


Yes Sir. Daphne Rosen is just fucking awesome.

Looking at these lofty standards of some of these motherfuckers, I'd love to see their girlfriends / wives.....if they exist.

Dollars to doughnuts says those bitches look 10x worse than anything they critique here from the safety of a keyboard.:kobe


----------



## STEVALD

Although I'm not into tattooed chicks, I kinda like Adrianna Lynn


----------



## StarzNBarz

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Yes Sir. Daphne Rosen is just fucking awesome.
> 
> Looking at these lofty standards of some of these motherfuckers, I'd love to see their girlfriends / wives.....if they exist.
> 
> Dollars to doughnuts says those bitches look 10x worse than anything they critique here from the safety of a keyboard.:kobe


I'd rather masturbate than have sex with that bitch


----------



## Walls

Daphne Rosen is fucking ugly. And Daphne is a gross name, btw. Adriana Lynn is hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yeah that's the one. It kind of looks like soft porn. was this recorded or are there just photos?


No. I wish she had a vid for every set. Also, Brooklyn Chase is pretty sexy on video. Nice body.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No. I wish she had a vid for every set. Also, Brooklyn Chase is pretty sexy on video. Nice body.


IMO it wouldn't be hard to get a vid for every photoshoot. Have one person taking photos and another shooting the video.


----------



## Zankman Jack

This Adrianna Lynn is most certainly more attractive than that woman from the previous page.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I wouldn't resort to saying "how can anybody like that?" just because I don't, but imo, the girl from the previous page is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Btw, the "no links" in the thread title refers to password and site links, right?

Can we post videos?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

videos would include nudity.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Daphne Rosen has a perfect body.


----------



## theDJK

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Although I'm not into tattooed chicks, I kinda like Adrianna Lynn


Dem tats (Y)


----------



## Genesis 1.0

StarzNBarz said:


> I'd rather masturbate than have sex with that bitch


Then you, Sir, are a sad, forlorn sack of shit. That aside, my statement from earlier stands: If you have a girl / woman, is she better looking than the woman you're shunning? Or are you another internet connoisseur dating a dumpster fire or lacking the necessary physical attributes to actually get that far with a woman?


----------



## Zankman Jack

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Then you, Sir, are a sad, forlorn sack of shit. That aside, my statement from earlier stands: If you have a girl / woman, is she better looking than the woman you're shunning? Or are you another internet connoisseur dating a dumpster fire or lacking the necessary physical attributes to actually get that far with a woman?


What the hell are you talking about?

That may as well be true, but it just as well may not be! 
That chick (which started this discussion) is fucking horrible, end of story.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

theDJK said:


> Dem tats (Y)


I have to ask, was that a typo?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Zankman Jack said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> That may as well be true, but it just as well may not be!
> *That chick (which started this discussion) is fucking horrible, end of story.*


The sheer arrogance contained in that one statement.:no: So because YOU said she's ugly, that's it, pack it up, nothing to see here.

:StephenA


----------



## StarzNBarz

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Then you, Sir, are a sad, forlorn sack of shit. That aside, my statement from earlier stands: If you have a girl / woman, is she better looking than the woman you're shunning? Or are you another internet connoisseur dating a dumpster fire or lacking the necessary physical attributes to actually get that far with a woman?


Can i ask, Do you like cottage cheese?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

StarzNBarz said:


> Can i ask, Do you like cottage cheese?


:StephenA You're one of the reasons men get stereotyped as assholes who would dump a chick for a few extra pounds. We ain't even talking heavy, she needs to tone up her abdomen & thighs a *little* & you're asking about cottage cheese.


I know, I know, I shouldn't be lambasting people for being shallow fucks in the *porn* thread of all places but damn. You can literally hear the brain cells exploding when some people post, like little suicide bombers that can't take it anymore.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The sheer arrogance contained in that one statement.:no: So because YOU said she's ugly, that's it, pack it up, nothing to see here.
> 
> :StephenA


Beauty is an touchy and subjective topic, so, my apologies. 

My point is: if I find her awful looking and say that I wouldn't even have sex with her, why does that mean that I'm a virgin, that I look like shit or that I have an ugly girlfriend myself? 

@your "little extra weight" thing
I agree, but hey, if the guy is annoyed with her being a tad chubby, it's his thing. 
He, however, shouldn't be hypocritical and better be thin/slim/whatever himself.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Zankman Jack said:


> Beauty is an touchy and subjective topic, so, *my apologies.*
> *
> My point is: if I find her awful looking and say that I wouldn't even have sex with her, why does that mean that I'm a virgin, that I look like shit or that I have an ugly girlfriend myself? *
> 
> @your "little extra weight" thing
> I agree, but hey, if the guy is annoyed with her being a tad chubby, it's his thing.
> He, however, shouldn't be hypocritical and better be thin/slim/whatever himself.


Polite but not necessary. It's a forum, we're supposed to debate, exchange opinions, etc. Let's just be thankful that we're capable of this level of discourse in a fairly shallow thread.

Never said you or anyone else was a virgin or that they'd look like shit. I DID however, say that it's a fact that alot of people that talk shit on subjects similar to these are usually engaged in relationships that are total dumpster fires in comparison to the person they're giving shit.

I agree with the ass end of that post, they should be thin / in shape or whatever. You'd better not look like a fucking jello mold or Kleboid & rag on someone with thousands, if not millions, of admirers / wankers.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Polite but not necessary. It's a forum, we're supposed to debate, exchange opinions, etc. Let's just be thankful that we're capable of this level of discourse in a fairly shallow thread.
> 
> Never said you or anyone else was a virgin or that they'd look like shit. I DID however, say that it's a fact that alot of people that talk shit on subjects similar to these are usually engaged in relationships that are total dumpster fires in comparison to the person they're giving shit.
> 
> I agree with the ass end of that post, they should be thin / in shape or whatever. You'd better not look like a fucking jello mold or Kleboid & rag on someone with thousands, if not millions, of admirers / wankers.


1. I understand, and a good discussion is always welcome.
I, however, despise when someone is subjective in places where that is not justifiable (places where you should be unquestionably objective). So, when I do something like that and realize my mistake, I feel the need to apologize, as I DID do something that I am usually against. 

2. Well, it depends, but I get what you mean. Personally, I _am_ a virgin; I am currently not in a relationship; I obviously draw girls of all appearances, and it's safe to say that a lot of them look far better than the girl from which this discussion started... In my eyes, though, the girls I refer to are generally seen as more attractive (based on other dudes I know). That goes for my current flirt-ee, as well. Again, this is just me, I know that you aren't calling me out or anything.

3. Indeed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Zankman Jack said:


> 1. I understand, and a good discussion is always welcome.
> I, however, despise when someone is subjective in places where that is not justifiable (places where you should be unquestionably objective). So, when I do something like that and realize my mistake, I feel the need to apologize, as I DID do something that I am usually against.
> 
> 2. Well, it depends, but I get what you mean. Personally, *I am a virgin; *I am currently not in a relationship; I obviously draw girls of all appearances, and it's safe to say that a lot of them look far better than the girl from which this discussion started... In my eyes, though, the girls I refer to are generally seen as more attractive (based on other dudes I know). That goes for my current flirt-ee, as well. Again, this is just me, I know that you aren't calling me out or anything.
> 
> 3. Indeed.


Contrary to popular belief, that's a good thing. Better a virgin than a man whore that dives dick first into anything.(Y) At least the chicks you deal with are better looking in YOUR estimation, that makes all the difference.

It's pretty damn weird though. We're having a civilized debate on the fucking WRESTLING FORUM, what's more, the porn thread. This is just unusual these days.

Damien Sandow really is changing the world.:westbrook2


----------



## Zankman Jack

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, that's a good thing. Better a virgin than a man whore that dives dick first into anything.(Y) At least the chicks you deal with are better looking in YOUR estimation, that makes all the difference.
> 
> It's pretty damn weird though. We're having a civilized debate on the fucking WRESTLING FORUM, what's more, the porn thread. This is just unusual these days.
> 
> Damien Sandow really is changing the world.:westbrook2


Yeah, I get the whole "don't be man whore" thing. You know "girls who get it on with guys often are sluts, guys are awesome if they get it on with girls". Depending on how you see thing, either both men and women are "sluts" or neither are. 

Yes, this is very weird. ;D
Many ignoramus have been enlightened.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

You're Welcome.


----------



## StarzNBarz

so because i dont find fat , ugly, trashy girls attractive, im shallow. Ok.


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit, that Daphne Rosen bint is fucking grim. So is that picture of Gianna Michaels.


----------



## Striketeam

Zankman Jack said:


> Yeah, I get the whole "don't be man whore" thing. You know "girls who get it on with guys often are sluts, guys are awesome if they get it on with girls". Depending on how you see thing, either both men and women are "sluts" or neither are.
> 
> Yes, this is very weird. ;D
> Many ignoramus have been enlightened.


If a hot woman walked up to you and asked "Do you want to have sex with me?" you and almost every other guy 9/10 would say yes. If a hot guy walked up to a woman and asked the same question, she would probably slap him or call him a weirdo. So a man that has sex with many woman is looked at as "cool" because its harder for men to get with women and women who sleep with many men are called sluts because sex is so accessible to them. Women who are ugly or fat or both can still get sex and relationships from men. Most women won't give an ugly guy the time of day let alone have sex with him.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan

Crimson 3:16™;11766661 said:


> Although I'm not into tattooed chicks, I kinda like Adrianna Lynn


she's HOT!!!!

Has anyone seen Fucked up facials?
It's a series that I first found on Xvideos. I've only seen one video from the series (I saw the rest in the related video section). There is a different female pornstar in each of the clips. Anyways 3 or so guys fuck Amia Moretti and everything and in the end they cum on her, but the weird thing is their cum isn't natural!!! It just keeps going and going and going. After one guy she looks like mayonnaise has just been poured all over her face. It's pretty stupid and disgusting. :lol


----------



## kobra860

Striketeam said:


> If a hot woman walked up to you and asked "Do you want to have sex with me?" you and almost every other guy 9/10 would say yes.


I seriously doubt that. Most guys wouldn't want to risk getting STDs. Plus any guy would get suspicious.



> So a man that has sex with many woman is looked at as "cool" because its harder for men to get with women


Only to immature people. Do you think this guy is cool:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/18/desmond-hatchett-30-kids_n_1528850.html

Even if he didn't have any kids, there is a higher percentage of women out there with STDs compared to men so there's too much at stake.


----------



## Striketeam

kobra860 said:


> I seriously doubt that. Most guys wouldn't want to risk getting STDs. Plus any guy would get suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to immature people. Do you think this guy is cool:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/18/desmond-hatchett-30-kids_n_1528850.html
> 
> Even if he didn't have any kids, there is a higher percentage of women out there with STDs compared to men so there's too much at stake.


In this scenario lets pretend the woman had condoms. If an attractive woman asked you to have sex with her and you knew you had protection would you say no? Most guys would jump at the chance. If a guy with protection asked a woman the same question even if she did want to have sex with him she would say no and probably act offended or violated.


----------



## kobra860

Striketeam said:


> In this scenario lets pretend the woman had condoms. If an attractive woman asked you to have sex with her and you knew you had protection would you say no? Most guys would jump at the chance. If a guy with protection asked a woman the same question even if she did want to have sex with him she would say no and probably act offended or violated.


I still wouldn't because some STDs still can be transmitted even with condoms. Plus one has to wonder how many times she has done this. Why would an attractive woman need to be desperate when she has tons of guys approaching her everyday?


----------



## Striketeam

kobra860 said:


> I still wouldn't because some STDs still can be transmitted even with condoms. Plus one has to wonder how many times she has done this. Why would an attractive woman need to be desperate when she has tons of guys approaching her everyday?


I know stds are something to worry about but how rare is it that you get an std while wearing a condom. A lot of men still take the chance and don't think that hard into it but I understand what you mean. Also, just because a woman offers to have sex with you doesn't mean she is desperate. Maybe she is attracted to you. Since this is the Porn thread and we are getting of topic, many pornstar women are promiscuous. They fuck people all of the time because they love sex. Are they desperate?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

STD discussion in the porn thread? Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Just got a message on Brazzers.com:

"Dear Members,
As you may have noticed, Pornstars Punishment is no longer active. The Brazzers Team feels that the site has run its course and we have decided to remove the site from our network."

Think they got in trouble for those scenes?


----------



## Zankman Jack

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Just got a message on Brazzers.com:
> 
> "Dear Members,
> As you may have noticed, Pornstars Punishment is no longer active. The Brazzers Team feels that the site has run its course and we have decided to remove the site from our network."
> 
> Think they got in trouble for those scenes?


They should if they didn't. 

@Striketeam
Pornstar women don't have to be promiscuous. On the contrary, I still think that MOST of them are not. 
Again, I still think that most of them would rather not have that job.


----------



## Striketeam

Zankman Jack said:


> They should if they didn't.
> 
> @Striketeam
> Pornstar women don't have to be promiscuous. On the contrary, I still think that MOST of them are not.
> Again, I still think that most of them would rather not have that job.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RzEvwojyGU&list=UUGOU_PPQSvM3ioFlCfyUYhw&index=2&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDd8jMlGp8&list=UUGOU_PPQSvM3ioFlCfyUYhw&index=1&feature=plcp

Proof that quite a few women in porn sleep around.


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully the scenes are still alive somewhere.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Striketeam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RzEvwojyGU&list=UUGOU_PPQSvM3ioFlCfyUYhw&index=2&feature=plcp
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtDd8jMlGp8&list=UUGOU_PPQSvM3ioFlCfyUYhw&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> Proof that quite a few women in porn sleep around.


Eh? That is my point. They have to work as prostitutes? 
It's for the money, most certainly not for the enjoyment.


----------



## Walls

I would never fuck a prostitute. Actually, that's a lie. Remember those secret service agents that got busted a few months back and one of them didn't pay that hooker and that's how it got out? I would fuck that hooker. She charged the dude $800 for the whole night and she was fucking hot with an amazing body.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Yeah, the average guy doesn't have that dough lying around & the stereotypical diseased hobo would have to collect an awful lot of cans to get in that.

Federally funded, Congressional / Presidential Class prostitutes or nothing.


----------



## Striketeam

Almost all of the Colombian women I have seen or met have been hot. I think most prostitutes over there are cheap also, I don't know why that secret service guy payed $800.


----------



## Hades1313

Striketeam said:


> Almost all of the Colombian women I have seen or met have been hot. I think most prostitutes over there are cheap also, I don't know why that secret service guy payed $800.


Well I have no experience on the matter, but I assume prostitutes are similar to most other purchases in that the more you pay the better quality you're getting.


----------



## Walls

$800 for the entire night with that chick was a fucking steal. I would have gladly paid her that, she could easily have gotten away with charging $5,000+


----------



## Pera

Chyna.


----------



## TKOK

Walls said:


> $800 for the entire night with that chick was a fucking steal. I would have gladly paid her that, she could easily have gotten away with charging $5,000+


There was a senator or governor who got busted paying like 8k for a girl. I remember seeing a pic of her and she was good looking but not worth spending 8k on to sleep with.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Didn't think there would be a deaf girl in porn, but along comes FTV model 
Marianna.


----------



## Zankman Jack

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Didn't think there would be a deaf girl in porn, but along comes FTV model
> Marianna.


Huh?

Wtf. xD


----------



## McQueen

WAGG gets off to Deaf girls? Good to know.


----------



## STEVALD

Kortney Kane - Although she doesn't have the best face ever, I have a thing for her body.










Lacie Heart - This girl was in the first porno I ever watched












And btw, Daphne Rosen SUCKS!


----------



## haribo

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Kortney Kane - Although she doesn't have the best face ever, I have a thing for her body.












I think her face is great. Combo of cute and hot.

I have to quote any time someone brings her up.


----------



## Bushmaster

just discovered Eva Notty recently. Has them big tits and a gorgeous face imo.


----------



## Walls

Eva Notty? Googled her, I'd hit it.


----------



## wkdsoul

SoupMan Prime said:


> just discovered Eva Notty recently. Has them big tits and a gorgeous face imo.


Holy Crap... They're awesome.


----------



## Olympus

I probably brought her up a long time ago in here, but Ashlynn Brooke is FOINE.

Don't usually go for blondes, in porn or in general, but she has that innocent look that really makes her stand out.


























Would wife.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TGO™ said:


> I probably brought her up a long time ago in here, but Ashlynn Brooke is FOINE.
> 
> Don't usually go for blondes, in porn or in general, but she has that innocent look that really makes her stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would wife.


I think she has been brought up before by someone. Think I've seen the first pic somewhere in this thread. Definitely a cutie. (Y)


----------



## Walls

She looks hot in the last pic, meh in the other two. Seen a few of her videos, she's kinda boring imo.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Ashlynn Brooke and Kortney Kane are very attractive.


----------



## WWCturbo

Ashlynn Brooke. Yeah she is HOT!


----------



## oxenproductions

I agree


----------



## Hades1313

Ahlynn Brooke is smokin hot IMO. Kinda looks like Britney Spears.


----------



## IraGoldberg

Abella Anderson.

/thread

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Yes, Ashlynn is actually very good looking, she kinda reminds me of my ex fiancée.


----------



## Oracle

So has anyone watched the dark knight parody yet? 

worth a watch?


----------



## Oxidamus

Not sure if borderline pedo, or just like petite girls with B cups.

wat do


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Jessie Rogers had very small boobs, and is a petite porn star with a very nice ass. Look her up.


----------



## theDJK

Ahlynn Brooke is now on the top of my fap list! My gawd!!!! So fucking cute!


----------



## sharkboy22

Recently became a fan of Jessica Drake after watching some of her movies over the past few nights. What a fucking MILF.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

McQueen said:


> WAGG gets off to Deaf girls? Good to know.



I lost my virginity to a deaf girl.


----------



## theDJK

MillionDollarProns said:


> I lost my virginity to a deaf girl.


Being deaf has nothing to do with the girl's attractiveness, beauty, or sexiness, so therefore, I don't see a porblem with it! (Y)


----------



## ScarbiDoink

Terri Vandoll & Carmel Moore.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

well, atleast she couldn't her your horrible sex sounds.


----------



## McQueen

MillionDollarProns said:


> I lost my virginity to a deaf girl.


Yeah I occasionally, (well rarely really) deal with an attractive deaf girl at work, problem is she can't hear me ask her out!


----------



## TKOK

McQueen said:


> Yeah I occasionally, (well rarely really) deal with an attractive deaf girl at work, problem is she can't hear me ask her out!


Write it down then.


----------



## wkdsoul

TKOK! said:


> Write it down then.


Nah, get some game, find out how to ask her out in sign language.. much smoother..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Well, if he can charm a deaf girl, good for him.


----------



## sharkboy22

While we're on the topic of deaf girls man did I see a pretty hot one the other day.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Brazzers had an awesome scene about 1 or 2 weeks ago with Madison Ivy & Karlie Montana.. It was the first scene I ever saw of Karlie Montana, the girl is FINE! DAMN!


----------



## STEVALD

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Brazzers had an awesome scene about 1 or 2 weeks ago with Madison Ivy & Karlie Montana.. It was the first scene I ever saw of Karlie Montana, the girl is FINE! DAMN!


She looks so so similar to SoCal Val!


Btw, these are my favorite milfs, Emma Starr and Lisa Ann.

Emma Starr:









Lisa Ann:


----------



## Trifektah

Ashlynn Brooke would be #1 if not for that AWFUL boob job she has. Atrocious.


----------



## Hades1313

I don't know what it is about Emma Starr, but she's by far my favorite MILF.


----------



## RockCold

FAV 5! as Mr. Booker T would say.

1. Lisa Ann
2. Jayden Jaymes
3. Pryia Rai
4. Asa Akira
5. Nyomi Banxx

Looking back at that list, it's a good mix. Very diverse.


----------



## kobra860

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> She looks so so similar to SoCal Val!
> 
> 
> Btw, these are my favorite milfs, Emma Starr and Lisa Ann.
> 
> Emma Starr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Ann:


Julia Ann is another great MILF.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Julia Ann > Emma Star, just based on that pic (which is not a fair way to compare, ofc).


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Heres a girl I loved the hell out of when I was a young man, but sadly she's never done videos, or any hardcore shoots. Which is a pity, would love to see her in some crazy 20 woman squirt video.

Ola Ademola








​


----------



## RD25

Angelika Black.


----------



## eve_torres

eden adore and jada fire 2 favs ebonys pornstars at the moment


----------



## Rayfain

Stoya.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

RD25 said:


> Angelika Black.


Yeah. She's good too.


----------



## Bushmaster

just heard about Angelina Castro cuz her and Sara Jay are gonna give free BJ's to theeir followers since the Heat one. She looks pretty great from what ive seen. Dem Tits, Dat Ass and a pretty face. Like a chick who isnt skin and bones. 9.5/10 for sure. 

Would go to miami for that BJ but i would technically be paying for it.


----------



## Striketeam

SoupMan Prime said:


> just heard about Angelina Castro cuz her and Sara Jay are gonna give free BJ's to theeir followers since the Heat one. She looks pretty great from what ive seen. Dem Tits, Dat Ass and a pretty face. Like a chick who isnt skin and bones. 9.5/10 for sure.
> 
> Would go to miami for that BJ but i would technically be paying for it.


I thought you were kidding at first but then I found out later that this is actually real. I live close to Miami, couldn't care about the blowjob but might go to this with some friends to have a laugh and see if these chicks go through with it.


----------



## dougfisher_05

TRDBaron said:


> Don't know if this one is posted before (probably): Gianna Michaels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :damn


I work with a chick that legit looks just like her (fully clothes that is lol). I almost did a double take when I saw her the first time. And. Damn!


----------



## Walls

Gianna has a great body and fucks like an absolute champion but her face is ugly and she acts rather manish, imo.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Walls said:


> Gianna has a great body and fucks like an absolute champion but her face is ugly and she acts rather manish, imo.


I wouldn't say her face is ugly, but she definitely isn't the prettiest porn star out there...but yeah, she's still one of the best.


----------



## Bushmaster

Her face is ugly. Not the best but looking at that pic she seems to have a pretty face. Eva Notty the chick I just found out about has a great face too along with boobies.

Also just saw this chick named Paige Turnah. She is very similar to Kelly Divine with :ass:datass but with a much prettier face. Kelly's face is her only flaw.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I recently discoverd Diamond Jackson, so far I havn't seen a video of her but I'm working on it.


----------



## theDJK

When Gianna has that redish hair color...I'm all about her. she has a great body, love her face, god...now i need to fap.

Anyone want to help :lmao


----------



## Jammy

Mandy Morbid


























Alt girl, natural tits. :mark:


----------



## Zankman Jack

theDJK said:


> ...now i need to fap.
> 
> Anyone want to help :lmao


Wait, what?


----------



## theDJK

Mandy Morbid (Y) Adding her to my list. That's hot as hell! love alt girls, also girls with dreads.



Zankman Jack said:


> Wait, what?


Don't make this weird...it's a simple question.


----------



## Zankman Jack

theDJK said:


> Don't make this weird...it's a simple question.


Well, it is a weird question. How are we supposed to help you fap?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I wouldn't mind helping you out a bit.


----------



## Zankman Jack

RevolverSnake said:


> I wouldn't mind helping you out a bit.


Yeah, if he is in actuality an ultra-hot female, then sure. ;D

Otherwise, no.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*trollface*


----------



## theDJK

RevolverSnake said:


> I wouldn't mind helping you out a bit.


You should PM exactly how you want to help :lol



Zankman Jack said:


> Well, it is a weird question. How are we supposed to help you fap?


Imagination by way of PM is amazing :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack

theDJK said:


> You should PM exactly how you want to help :lol


This is what I am mainly interested in.

I don't understand at all. xD


----------



## theDJK

Zankman Jack said:


> This is what I am mainly interested in.
> 
> I don't understand at all. xD


I feel this is a conversation not for this thread since it's not relevant to it.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

ok, lets stop talking about jacking eachother off.

*I wanna talk about vaginas!*


----------



## Zankman Jack

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> ok, lets stop talking about jacking eachother off.
> 
> *I wanna talk about vaginas!*


Well then, post pictures of hot porn actresses you like and explain why you like them.


----------



## Walls

Somehow in a thread about some of the hottest women in the world it turned into a gay thread, what the fuck?


----------



## Hades1313

Walls said:


> Somehow in a thread about some of the hottest women in the world it turned into a gay thread, what the fuck?


This. Very very this.


----------



## McQueen

Never underestimate the awfulness of 11'ers & 12'ers.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Yet all 3 of you failed to post anything related to women as well. 

#Irony


----------



## theDJK

Back to what needs to be done...God I fucking love Faye!


----------



## Hades1313

I love Faye too. By far my favorite redhead.


----------



## theDJK

if you read my sig you can see that any and all freckled redheads...I LOVE!!! Faye is my top redhead!


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

Bang Bro's, was shooting a new scene last night in Miami, I was lucky enough to of been their. I met Juelz Ventura, Christy Mack and Mike Adriano, they had just shot part of a "Ass Parade" scene, and they was on their way to film the rest. Juelz Ventura is a VERY quite and shy girl off camera, Christy Mack I had never seen during a scene and she was very nice. Me and my dude, that I was with both got a pic with them, I will post it a little bit later on. 

Most Male PornStars I had come across, are/was assholes and are up their own asses, Mike Adriano was a fun dude to meet and wasn't a prick about anything. Has anyone else, ever met any PornStars? If so, who have you met?


----------



## Zankman Jack

That Faye girl legitimately earns a "would not bang" from me. 

Just... No.


----------



## CGS

Yeah Faye's never really done it for me either. Can see why people would but yeah doesn't do it for me in the slightest.


----------



## theDJK

Well you two don't understand what you're missing! Redheads are amazing!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Franceska Jaimes is goat material.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Apparently a photo on here of Ashly brooklyn (sp?) on page 239 conatined malicious URL lol


----------



## B-Dawg

I saw a .gif where Faye had genital warts, and never again will I watch any of her videos. Never found her to be very attractive in the first place, but still.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

WWF said:


> I saw a .gif where Faye had genital warts, and never again will I watch any of her videos. Never found her to be very attractive in the first place, but still.


This isn't because I can't stand the guy but, I heard she, and Camella Bing, both got them from Keiran Lee.


----------



## Striketeam

Hey Walls, didn't you say you would have sex with a pornstar given the chance because most of them are clean? I heard from someone who works in the industry that they don't test for herpes.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

Striketeam said:


> Hey Walls, didn't you say you would have sex with a pornstar given the chance because most of them are clean? I heard from someone who works in the industry that they don't test for herpes.


Most of them are clean, and some companys don't test for herpes. Bang Bro's are very strict, notice how they have never shot Nikki Benz? It's because she had herpes, and they never want to shoot her because of that same reason.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I think vivid is very strict as well.


----------



## Zankman Jack

So where are the pictures you took on the set with the performers? ;D


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

Zankman Jack said:


> So where are the pictures you took on the set with the performers? ;D


I posted them about 1 hour ago, my post got reported and I got warned. But I got 3 Green Reps from other Members for them


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DAMN


----------



## Zankman Jack

Private message time!

And you get more green reps. ;D


----------



## CGS

I agree PM that Shiz :side: 

Was their nudity in it or something? Otherwise compared to whats already in this post I see no reason to report it


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

I'll PM anyone who want's to see...And NO, their was NO Nudity...Well maybe a little, I will PM everyone who wants to see, later on I'm currently working on something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Unless no nudity, don't want you to get in trouble, count me in.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Yaaaay, "backstage stuff". ;D


----------



## STEVALD

Another set of favorites -

*Riley Steele:*










*Courtney Cummz:*










*Sensi Pearl/Cassie Nelson:*










*Abigaile Johnson:*


----------



## CGS

Alex Riley™ said:


> I'll PM anyone who want's to see...And NO, their was NO Nudity...Well maybe a little, I will PM everyone who wants to see, later on I'm currently working on something.


Defo no Nudity? Ok Im in 

Also never heard of Riley Steele before but she looks pretty damn cute.


----------



## STEVALD

Alex Riley™ - Count me in too.


----------



## STEVALD

Chain Gang solider said:


> Also never heard of Riley Steele before but she looks pretty damn cute.












You've definitely gotta check her out. (Y)


----------



## Zankman Jack

So, wait, how can the latter two girls even compare to Steele and Cummz?


----------



## STEVALD

Zankman Jack said:


> So, wait, how can the latter two girls even compare to Steele and Cummz?


Haha, although Riley and Cummz are real good, the latter two aren't that bad either.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I like Steele, she is one of those one of a kind stars.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Crimson, I see that you found a much better picture of Abigaile Johnson. ;D


----------



## Bro

Riley Steele is fucking boring


----------



## Skullduggery

Tiffany Thompson
Karlie Montana
Lily Carter


----------



## STEVALD

Zankman Jack said:


> Crimson, I see that you found a much better picture of Abigaile Johnson. ;D


Haha. The old link didn't seem to work after sometime so just updated it with a different one


----------



## Zankman Jack

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Haha. The old link didn't seem to work after sometime so just updated it with a different one


And you got a better one. ;D

---
Why do I not have the pictures in my inbox yet?


----------



## Walls

So, you guys are giving each other porn pics via inbox? I don't know why, but that comes off as weird to me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Who wants some pics of my dick?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

RockCold said:


> FAV 5! as Mr. Booker T would say.
> 
> 1. Lisa Ann
> 2. Jayden Jaymes
> 3. Pryia Rai
> 4. Asa Akira
> 5. Nyomi Banxx
> 
> Looking back at that list, it's a good mix. Very diverse.


Okay, I’ll play. My 'Fap Five':

1. Audrey Hollander
2. Tory Lane
3. Taryn Thomas
4. India Summer
5. Lauren Phoenix




theDJK said:


> if you read my sig you can see that any and all freckled redheads...I LOVE!!! Faye is my top redhead!


 Audrey Hollander?


----------



## STEVALD

*Naomi Russell:*


----------



## Chismo

Yoha Galvez, aka the most beautiful chick in porn:



































































Btw, is it allowed to post pics with chicks having their faces covered with cum?


----------



## Emarosa

^ She looks like a ******.


----------



## Chismo

Who cares?


----------



## B-Dawg

lolwut @ the guy on here who changed his username to Juelz Ventura


----------



## Chismo

Just noticed it.:lmao


----------



## just1988

*Discovered Dominque Alexander the other day, Yes Yes Yes!*


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I like Ava Devine.


----------



## mick147

Laure Sinclair, Katsuni, Jesse Jane


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

RevolverSnake said:


> I like Ava Devine.


 She was touring, $700 a pop.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Walls said:


> So, you guys are giving each other porn pics via inbox? I don't know why, but that comes off as weird to me.


If you are referring to my last post, no. One of the guys here said that he was on set before/after a shoot and got some photos with some of the girls. 
He still hasn't PM'd us the pics. D:



JoeRulz said:


> Yoha Galvez, aka the most beautiful chick in porn:
> 
> *pics*
> 
> Btw, is it allowed to post pics with chicks having their faces covered with cum?


She looks good, but not the most beautiful chick, IMO. xD

And I'm pretty sure that that would be forbidden.



Emarosa said:


> ^ She looks like a ******.


Not really.


----------



## Platt

Juelz Ventura™ said:


> I posted them about 1 hour ago, my post got reported and I got warned. But I got 3 Green Reps from other Members for them


Sad that you feel the need to lie about something like that.


----------



## haribo

Has Juelz Ventura ever done a porn parody called Pet Detective/When Nature Calls? Just wondering.


----------



## Kofipls

haribo said:


> Has Juelz Ventura ever done a porn parody called Pet Detective/When Nature Calls? Just wondering.


So it's animals you're into?


----------



## punx06

Sasha Grey.

The only shade of Grey worth giving a damn about.


----------



## Striketeam

That Stoya chick is beyond overrated.


----------



## kobra860

I always thought that Sasha Grey was very plain looking. Plus she has way too high of an opinion of herself.


----------



## STEVALD

Sasha Grey is damn good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

The suck it dry series is epic.


----------



## Zankman Jack

RevolverSnake said:


> The suck it dry series is epic.


Sounds fantastic. xD


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Zankman Jack said:


> Sounds fantastic. xD


Oh, it is.


----------



## eve_torres

what websites do yous use ?


----------



## Hades1313

eve_torres said:


> what websites do yous use ?


Brazzers is by far the best IMO. Naughty America has nice scenes, but the website itself has always been slow and choppy for me, but that might just be me. Bang Bros and Reality Kings are pretty good too.


----------



## TexasTornado

eve_torres said:


> what websites do yous use ?


xvideos and xhamster dot com have always been good to me


----------



## McQueen

Speaking of Brazzers they had some Czech broad on there today named Carla Cox and while she kinda looks like a stereotypical porn chick, minus the oversized fake rack shes pretty fucking hot.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Most of the time youjizz.com but sometimes Xhamster and sometimes lolastube.com.


----------



## STEVALD

Brazzers, 4tube and xhamster. I don't really watch a lot online, I prefer downloading it.


----------



## theDJK

RevolverSnake said:


> Most of the time youjizz.com but sometimes Xhamster and sometimes *lolastube.com*.


(Y) Love lolastube that's where I get all my trap vids. :lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman

theDJK said:


> (Y) Love lolastube that's where I get all my trap vids. :lol


Hell yeah. You can find everything on lolastube.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

If I ever paid for a porn site it'd be a cam site or asians xl


----------

